# Авиация > Современность >  Военная авиация в "новом облике" ВС РФ

## Garik38

призываю всех, кто еще продолжает военную службу в военной авиации всех видов и родов ВС РФ, высказать свое мнение о проводимых в настоящее время под эгидой Министра обороны мероприятиях по переводу в "НОВЫЙ ОБЛИК". Расскажите какие "чудеса" происходят в настоящее время в строевых частях в связи с этими мероприятиями. Мне как новичку на форуме, например, непонятно, почему до ситх пор эта тема не затронута в форуме?

----------


## muk33

От того что вместо полка с летающей эскадрильей останется летающая эскадрилья боеготовность не повысится никак, только на бумаге (в процентном отношении). Но в то же время она понизится, потому что во-первых не будет резерва для пополнения летающей эскадрильи кадрами, во-вторых, отдельная эскадрилья не сможет в полной мере обеспечивать свою жизнедеятельность, потому что для летания самолетов и летчиков трудится очень много народа. В третьих, в нынешних условиях нелетающие самолеты являются источником запасных частей для летающих, а когда их не станет летающие быстро превратятся в нелетающие. Ну и в четвертых, при сокращениии личного состава первыми уйдут (и уже уходят-не продляют) 45 летние подполковники и майоры, летчики 1 класса "made in USSR" - инструкторы, на которых все и держалось. Остаются молодые комэски с 3 классом и без инструкторских допусков.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

а помимо "первой волны" до 01.01.10 пойдет вторая - "до 01.08.10", добивая - в основновном, НИИ
эй, ИАС - вам нужны метрологи? - ищите гражданских контрагентов, соответствующий НИИ МО РФ уже сокращен, будет расформирован второй волной, земля уже продана, приборы выбрасываются...

и гэдэ рассматривает поправки к закону "о статусе военнослужащего" запрещающие - под увольнение без пенсии и пр. - давать интервью на тему политки и военных реформ...

з.ы. с интересом и злобой жду когда миниглавгом будет запрашивать у микрокома ВВС состояние готовности единственного в стране воздушного змея...

----------


## Тореро

Да просто через пару-тройку лет вся военная авиация РФ тихо-мирно прератит существование, будет хорошая экономия средств, и воевать в 21 веке будем по старому - с АК-47 наперевес...

----------


## Холостяк

НИИ ВВС уже так же, лет как с десяток умерли.... По большому счету научных сотрудников с опытом на технике нет. Уровень майоров уже тупари-тупарями. 
 



> А что вы понимаете под НИИ ВВС? Насколько известно такую аббревиатуру (с приставкой ГК впереди) до 1991 года носил нынешний ГЛИЦ МО РФ. Что-то не жаловались оттуда на недостаток работы- по 6 дней в неделю вкалывают, в том числе и в командировках. И молодежь пытается устроиться, да вакансий мало- тоже сокращают. Или вы про какие-то другие НИИ?


"Вкалывают"... Улыбнуло. Если б итог их вкалываний был нужен, то не посокращали кучи должностей во всех НИИ. Как я видел вкалывают они в поте лица в основном на себя.

Отредактировал свой пост... На эмоциях высказался...., но все так и есть...

----------


## muk33

А что вы понимаете под НИИ ВВС? Насколько известно такую аббревиатуру (с приставкой ГК впереди) до 1991 года носил нынешний ГЛИЦ МО РФ. Что-то не жаловались оттуда на недостаток работы- по 6 дней в неделю вкалывают, в том числе и в командировках. И молодежь пытается устроиться, да вакансий мало- тоже сокращают. Или вы про какие-то другие НИИ?

----------


## Вовчек

Для начала обратимся к словосочетанию Новый облик ВС РФ.
По словарю Ожегова - облик это Внешний вид, наружность.
Насколько данное словосочетание характерезует проводимые изменения в ВС РФ если исходить из толкового словаря Ожегова, попробуем разобраться. В том числе,на примере ВВС и авиапромышленности.
Первая цель которую надо достичь:
- Сократить расходы на содержание армии до 40%.
Вторая цель выйти хотя бы на устойчивый минимальный выпуск, например самолетов для отечественных ВВС, любым заводом в размерах 4-6 штук в год.
Все это нужно сделать до 2012 года.
Обе эти цели взаимосвязаны друг с другом.
Обратимся к истории вопроса
Все началось не сразу и вдруг при Сердюкове. Все началось с назначением на пост МО РФ Иванова. Сокращения 2001 года, лишение льгот, взамен дали денежную компенсацию(назвав при этом ее повышением), устойчивое нежелание увеличивать стоимость продпайка. Преследовало цель сокращать расходы на содержание ВС в относительном исчислении. 
Для КБ была поставлена задача искать средства на стороне. На помощь государства фирмы могли расчитывать в минимальном объеме в пределах 15 процентов. Этой задаче способствовало  укрепление структур связанных с экспортом и создание холдингов. Создание холдингов в рамках укрепления вертикали власти позволяло наладить управление и контроль за финансовыми потоками. Кроме того росла прослойка чиновников среднего уровня. Создавалась ситуация когда ведомство( читай его чиновники) ничего не будут делать, если не будут ощущать личной выгоды для себя. Об этом кстати предупреждали еще в первой половине 1990-ых годов.
Иванов не был сторонником в то время революционных преобразований. Да и условий не было создано. Все условия сложились к 2007 году. И в 2008 году мы вовсю ощущали их влияние на себе.
Что же это за условия?

Продолжу чуть позже.

----------


## Вовчек

И так что мы имели к 2008 году.
По промышленности.
1.Большинство предприятий имело уровень рентабельности около 0, а то и с минусом. Редкие предприятия имели рентабельность 5-7%. Говорить о равитии не приходится.
2. Устойчивый рост цен на военную продукцию на 20-30 и более ежегодно.
3. Все более увеличивающаяся нехватка проф кадров. Старение в отрасли.
Низкий уровень зарплат. Даже МО при расчетах цен за готовую продукцию закладывало низкий средний уровень зарплаты. В цене готовой продукции уровень заработной платы не более 15 %.
3.Производственные фонды в подавляющем большинстве устаревшие и проработавшие длительное время.
Все это привело к устойчивому падению качества продукции. Колличество Рекламациий даже на продукцию поставляемую на экспорт С 2001 по 2008 год значительно возросло.
зафиксированы случаи срыва контрактов. Поставка Ил-76 в установленные контрактом сроки. - Китайский контракт.
4. Срыв очередной Гос программы вооружения. Где 2007-2008 годы должны были стать основными по финансированию и Стартовыми по выходу на определенный темп выпуска техники.
5. Анализ показывает что до 2015 года мы вряд ли получим ПАК ФА.
В единичных экземплярах получим Су-35БМ.
В лучшем случае сможем получить две -три эскадрильи Су-34.
Будем  продолжать проводить самый дешевый вариант модернизации СУ-27,Су-25,Су-24.
Сам ремонт и модернизация на заводах промышленности не выгоден. Так как дороже на 30-40% по сравнению с ремонтом и модернизацией на ремонтных заводах ВВС. Но в каком состянии эти заводы и сколько их осталось?.
На это накладывается фактор высокой цены за продление ресурса и календарных сроков эксплуатации.

В свое время-2001 год. ВВС часть техники стянуло в зоны хранения. И почемуто считали, что эта техника будет храниться согласно нормативным документам. Но при этом, штат для проведения работ по хранению не создали. А возложили все на плечи уже сокращенного личного состава. Естественно он с этим не справился.
Через несколько лет хранения самолетам требовался капитальный ремонт, это в лучшем случае. Или разделка. Боевых единиц из себя эта техника уже не представляла. И использовалась как донор по исправным запасным частям. Что как то снимало проблему зап частей. Эти самолеты висели баластом у ВВС.Было уже ясно к 2007 году,что Денег на их восстановление не будет. Кроме того устойчиво уменьшающийся % исправности штатной  техники. 

Продолжение следует

----------


## Вовчек

По армии. Вышесказанное по промышленности держим в уме.
После мероприятий сокращения 2001 года. Войска смогли приспособиться выполнять задачи  в сокращенном составе по прошествии 3-4 лет.
Я не припомню чтобы за последние 10лет на НУЖДЫ МО РФ выделялось до3,5%.
Всегда меньше 3 %. Денег не хватало. С учетом тяжелого положения в промышленности, много она дать не могла в ближайшей перспективе. 
Поэтому принято решение по решительному изменению структуры расходов. 
40% на содержание и 60% на развитие. И переход к новой структуре в кротчайшие сроки до 2012 года.
При ограниченности объема денег, а сосуд замкнут, путь только один. Сокращение личного состава и урезание во всем. К этому же привязан переход по изменению структуры денежного довольствия. 70% оклад звание и 30% надбавки.

----------


## kfmut

2Вовчек

Спасибо за интересный анализ! Я вот только одну вещь не понял: вы пишите, что к 7-ому году сложились все условия для перехода к новой ОШС, т.е. весь тот развал армии и ВПК был только необходимым условием, стесняюсь спросить, какая же глобальная цель?

----------


## Observer69

[QUOTE=Полешук;50230]


> Сам ремонт и модернизация на заводах промышленности не выгоден. Так как дороже на 30-40% по сравнению с ремонтом и модернизацией на ремонтных заводах ВВС. Но в каком состянии эти заводы и сколько их C


"Чума на оба ваших дома!" (с)

Наши вожди наоборот убедительно доказали нам что дескать хватит, наигрались в ремонт и надо уже новое закупать. А ВВП вообще сказал, что держать ремзаводы-пароходы в составе МО слиШШШком накладно и глупо...  :Biggrin:

----------


## muk33

[QUOTE=Observer69;50269]


> "Чума на оба ваших дома!" (с)
> 
> Наши вожди наоборот убедительно доказали нам что дескать хватит, наигрались в ремонт и надо уже новое закупать. А ВВП вообще сказал, что держать ремзаводы-пароходы в составе МО слиШШШком накладно и глупо...


А ремзаводы, в частности АРЗ, уже два года как ОАО, к Минобороны имеют косвенное отношение.

----------


## Вовчек

Основная цель, сокращение расходов государства до 20% ВВП.
К этой цели идут с 2000 года. Уже давно доказано что при таком проценте расходов можно иметь экономический рост. И удвоение ВВП обещаное Путиным было фактически выполнено. Но дьявол в частностях. Это прежде всего, как и за счет кого, выполняется сокращение расходов. И обратная сторона медали инфляция.

Самое главное у нас нет ни в чем системного подхода. Как в гос строительстве, так и в оборонном ведомстве в частности. Поэтому шарахает из крайности в крайность. И часто меняются правила игры. Что еще больше шарахает.

Пора уже давно понять,что вера в доброго и справедливого царя утопия. Пока так думать будем обречены на сегодняшнее существование.

----------


## Observer69

[QUOTE=muk33;50276]


> А ремзаводы, в частности АРЗ, уже два года как ОАО, к Минобороны имеют косвенное отношение.


Злые языки поговаривают, что как раз таки имеют прямое отношение. Опять прямое - они переданы структурам Заказывающего управления...

----------


## ROMANOFF

ну что наступил новый облик всех кому 44 за штат,в эскадре нехватка летного состава некому летать,тех/состава нет расчетов пригнали срочников а что они им оно надо 1 год и домой :( обещают объединить АЭ и сократить еще 50 офицеров + 2 самолета с экипажами:( ,авиация рушится :(

----------


## An-Z

> Сдается приказ №400 вышел для того, чтобы многие молчали от личной радости.


+100. А ещё сколько заманух общают "оставшимся"...




> ....,авиация рушится :(


Всё рушиться, армия, флот... все молчат, реформа идёт..

----------


## Холостяк

*СЕГОДНЯ УЖЕ* совершенно очевидно, что затеянная организационная реформа не имела под собой никакого другого содержания, кроме масштабного сокращения офицерского корпуса и максимального "сжатия" существующей структуры Вооружённых Сил до размеров, позволяющих более-менее эффективно функционировать в рамках выделяемого бюджета. 

*Владислав Шурыгин* 
*БОЛЬШАЯ РЕФОРМА ИЛИ БОЛЬШАЯ ЛОЖЬ?* 
*Мифы и факты военной реформы Сердюкова* 

http://www.zavtra.ru/cgi/veil/data/z...09/840/41.html

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Толковая статья...

----------


## Юрий

ОПУЩЕНА ДО НУЛЯ

http://www.sovross.ru/modules.php?na...icle&sid=56631

ВВС: Военно-воздушные слабости

http://www.sovross.ru/modules.php?na...icle&sid=55713

----------


## FLOGGER

Хорошо, что об этом сумели написать в газете-хоть какой-то глас вопиющего в пустыне. А вообще, конечно, все это было известно интересующимся и неравнодушным и так.

----------


## Юрий

Вот именно глас в "пустыне", а "Толька" слушает, да ест...

----------


## Юрий

Небольшая ремарка, к вышеуказанным статьям.
Прозвучавшие предложения будут обобщены и доведены до высшего руководства страны, пообещал Г.Зюганов.
Как в стародавние времена, вера в царя, который "не знает" положение холопов...
В статье указанной Холостяком, не все раскрыто, особенно, состояние тылового обеспечения, в настоящий период времени. Продажа высвобожденных, в результате "реформы" военных объектов. Очевидно, это не входило в цели статьи. Но если все обобщить, то получается полный пипец... :Mad: 
Так и хочется воскликнуть - "Храни Боже Америку", в финальной части оперы - "Холодная война", в исполнении двух теноров...Зал рукоплещет... Бис!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот именно глас в "пустыне", а "Толька" слушает, да ест...


Небольшое возражение: не слушает никто, а "Толька"-не главный едок в этой компании.
Очень извиняюсь за офф-топ, прошу простить, но не возразить не мог.

----------


## Юрий

Рабочая встреча с Министром обороны Анатолием Сердюковым

http://kremlin.ru/news/6633

...А.СЕРДЮКОВ: Да на 28 процентов. Эти средства, естественно, пошли на закупку финальных образцов. Как Вы и давали поручение, мы достаточно большое количество закупили вертолётов, самолётов в этом году. Я хочу сказать, были реальные прорывы. Если в 2007 году мы закупили самолётов – один, в 2008 – два, то в 2009 – уже 43. :Biggrin: 

Д.МЕДВЕДЕВ: Да, это существенная разница. :Confused:  43 самолёта только за 2009 год – да, это хороший результат на самом деле.

А.СЕРДЮКОВ: Вертолёты: в 2007 году – 2, в 2008 – 10, и 41 – в 2009 году. То есть мы весь гособоронзаказ, который мы планировали в 2009 году, исполнили в полном объёме.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

а где 43 штуки? давайте посчитаем. Су-34, поштучно БМ, и какое-то количество СМ... из них новые планеры только Су-34. эти модернизация... а в остальном количестве что указывается??? выход с капремонта что ли?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

И кстати, правдивее звучит так:

А.СЕРДЮКОВ: Люди: в 2007 году – Х, в 2008 – ХХ, и ХХХХХХ человек – в 2009 году. То есть мы весь гособоронзаказ, который мы планировали в 2009 году, исполнили в полном объёме.

----------


## Redav

> ОПУЩЕНА ДО НУЛЯ
> 
> http://www.sovross.ru/modules.php?na...icle&sid=56631
> 
> ВВС: Военно-воздушные слабости
> 
> http://www.sovross.ru/modules.php?na...icle&sid=55713


Тезка спасибо.
http://www.sovross.ru/modules.php?na...icle&sid=56631
_Самое поразительное для Е.Кузнецова, опытного военачальника – в советское время он руководил научно-техническим управлением в Генштабе_  а дальше он выдает : "За 15 лет – 1 *торпедирующий* катер". Это пёрл или у дяденьки такая глыбина познаний военных терминов в этой теме?

Военный моряк которого спрошу: "Далеко вы плаваете на тарпедирущих катерах" меня просто пошлет на*уй или зарядит в табло?  :Rolleyes: 

тот же Кузнецов: "Из 4 тыс. военкоматов осталось 81, только в губернских городах".

Доктора!!! Человеку плохо. 
Он видать давно за МКАД не выбирался или попутал свое пространственно-временное метонахождение, раз у него губернские города объявились.  :Smile:  

Дальше больше и от выступлений обличителей становится грустно... когда понимаешь, что с такими знаниями, фантазиями и оторванностью от реального мира они занимали высокие кресла в советской и российской армии.  :Frown: 

Надеюсь _И. Иванов, полковник, военный летчик-снайпер_ все же как минимум полковник запаса. Если он в ВВС, то страшно за молодежь...




> Все АРЗ теперь попадают под контроль ОАО «Авиаремонт». То есть обслуживание и ремонт авиатехники будут осуществляться коммерческой фирмой, целью которой, естественно, является не повышение боеготовности, а получение прибыли. Ясно, что фирма первым делом повысит стоимость обслуживания и ремонта авиатехники.


Разработчики производители техники, вооружения "волками воют", что им не дают повышать цены и Минобороны "всю кровь выпило", а тут здрасте нате...  :Cool:  фирма своего хозяина обдерет как липку. 

_1.2. Учредителем Общества является Российская Федерация, от имени
которой права акционера Общества в установленном порядке осуществляет Министерство обороны Российской Федерации._
http://mil.ru/files/Ustav_Aviaremont.pdf

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас мы видим, что уже реально вырисовывается  Ж.О.П.А. - Желаемый облик перспективной Армии...

----------


## Carrey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD71jIfNpwI
Ссылка на клип в оригинале mpg (241Мб): http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/g0tapkpej/
Только звуковой ряд mp3: http://oml.ru/d/30883/d/pro_voennuyu_reformu.mp3

Ну и заодно по теме:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpFFPhw2E88
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB7n4Q9c2KY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyV0ww0M340

----------


## Юрий

Авиация ВДВ передана ВВС

http://news.mail.ru/politics/3289534/

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/01/27/189313.html

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/01/27/189317.html

----------


## Pilot

Вот и десантники лишились авиации, как теперь будут организовывать прыжковую подготовку? Да и авианаводчиками в ВДВ были летчики

----------


## Полешук

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/01/27/aviation/

ВВС РФ получат в управление всю военно-транспортную авиацию

Весь авиатранспортный парк видов и родов войск за исключением авиационно-транспортных сил РВСН будет передан под управление Военно-воздушных сил. Об этом решении Минобороны пишет в среду "Российская газета".

----------


## AC

> http://lenta.ru/news/2010/01/27/aviation/
> 
> ВВС РФ получат в управление всю военно-транспортную авиацию
> 
> Весь авиатранспортный парк видов и родов войск за исключением авиационно-транспортных сил РВСН будет передан под управление Военно-воздушных сил. Об этом решении Минобороны пишет в среду "Российская газета".


Ну хорошо, РВСН авиацию оставят, а у ВДВ, "космонавтов" и РХБЗ заберут... Но как-то умалчивается во всех этих последних сообщениях об авиации 12 ГУ МО... Что с ней?...  :Smile:

----------


## ALI

Такой вопрос : структура ВВС РФ в "новом облике " где нибудь публиковалась в открытой печати ? Имеет она какое нибудь сходство с подобными структурами стран "оси" (имеется ввиду НАТО), или это особенный эксклюзив ?

----------


## Полешук

ВВС РФ сократит количество родов войск

ВВС России в ближайшее время откажется от традиционного разделения авиации на семь родов войск, сократив их количество до четырех. Об этом пишет "Газета" (GZT.RU). 
Главнокомандующий российской авиацией генерал-полковник Александр Зелин рассказал, что одной из причин грядущей мини-реформы ВВС стали успешные испытания истребителя пятого поколения (ПАК ФА). С появлением универсальных самолетов, способных выполнять практически любые боевые задачи, деление тактической авиации на четыре рода не имеет смысла. 
По словам Зелина, принято решение объединить бомбардировочную, штурмовую, разведывательную и истребительную авиацию (ПВО) в один род - оперативно-тактическую или просто тактическую. Отдельными родами войск останутся стратегическая, военно-транспортная и армейская авиация. 
В 2013 году должны быть получены окончательные результаты испытаний ПАК ФА, в 2015-м истребитель пятого поколение начнет поставляться в войска. Однако новое деление на рода войск может вступить в силу уже в течение 2010 года, так как и без ПАК ФА практически все летательные аппараты тактической группы ВВС России способны поражать как наземные, так и воздушные цели. 
Впрочем, у инициативы командования есть и противники. Критически отозвался об слиянии тактической авиации бывший главком ВВС РФ Петр Дейнекин. "Мы не можем делать из самолета утку - она и плавать как следует не умеет и летать. Самолет должен заниматься конкретным делом: или охранять рубежи в качестве истребителя ПВО, или заниматься авиационной поддержкой сухопутных войск", - заявил он. 



URL: http://lenta.ru/news/2010/02/10/airforce/

----------


## FLOGGER

Я смотрю, Зелин уже хорошо вписался в сердюковскую доктрину реформирования. Видать, пригрелся.

----------


## Redav

> Вот и десантники лишились авиации,...


_Огласите весь список..._(с)
1. Сколько тех самолетов по штату и в наличии, а сколько в исправно-летательном состоянии?
2. Сколько народу для их эксплуатации по штату и в наличии?
3. Какой налет у авиации ВДВ был к примеру на прыжковую подготовку в прошлом году?




> ...как теперь будут организовывать прыжковую подготовку?


Наверняка как в СВ героически угробивших АСВ и с крокодиловыми слезами передавши ее в ВВС. 
По заявке.




> Да и авианаводчиками в ВДВ были летчики


_О, как..._(с)
_Родина должна знать своих героев_ (с)
*Pilot*, подскажите сколько летчиков из авиации ВДВ в качестве авианаводчиков участвовало в наведении конституционного порядка... или в контртеррористической операции...?
Случайно эта цифра выражается НЕ математическим значением "фиг целых, фиг десятых"?

----------


## Redav

> Я смотрю, Зелин уже хорошо вписался в сердюковскую доктрину реформирования. Видать, пригрелся.


ой какой бяка Зелин на святое покусился... мягкие креслица хочет выкинуть из ВВС  :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

И все оставшиеся будут сидеть на табуретках? А, чтоб тогда не превратить и все оставшиеся рода в один? Будет просто "авиация". То-то экономия какая будет!

----------


## Pilot

> _Огласите весь список..._(с)
> 1. Сколько тех самолетов по штату и в наличии, а сколько в исправно-летательном состоянии?
> 2. Сколько народу для их эксплуатации по штату и в наличии?
> 3. Какой налет у авиации ВДВ был к примеру на прыжковую подготовку в прошлом году?
> 
> 
> Наверняка как в СВ героически угробивших АСВ и с крокодиловыми слезами передавши ее в ВВС. 
> По заявке.
> 
> ...


700 человек, три аэродрома, семь эскадрилий. Исправность техники 75%, укомплектованность 85%. Средний налет 80 часов в год. Да, самолеты старенькие, но обеспечивали львиную долю прыжков в подготовке ВДВ. в год порядка 140000.


Может лучше поговорим о развале ПВО страны, после вхождения в состав ВВС? или уничтожение ИБА, или про окончательный разрыв между СВ и ВВС, или о том как ВВС бомбила свои войска в Осетии, а в ответ получала. Можно список продолжать до бесконечности. 
Летчики авиации ВДВ практически везде с войсками, кстати, многие за работу авианаводчиками, награждены боевыми наградами.

----------


## ROMANOFF

Pilot а не подскажите у вас на Ан-26 экипаж по новым штатам как выглядит?

----------


## Pilot

у нас никак, тк на НТВ Ан-26 нет  :Biggrin: 
Новые штаты у кого интересны? У нас есть ВВС, авиация РВСН, авиация ФСБ, авиация МВД.

----------


## Redav

> 700 человек, три аэродрома, семь эскадрилий. Исправность техники 75%, укомплектованность 85%. Средний налет 80 часов в год. Да, самолеты старенькие, но обеспечивали львиную долю прыжков в подготовке ВДВ. в год порядка 140000.


Pilot, три аэродрома и семь эскадрилий обслуживаемые семью сотнями человек  :Eek:   Не _маловато будет_ (с) людей?
Про укомплектованность.
85 % - это летчиками на 2008 год... 

В общем цифры вы округлили отсюда http://www.redstar.ru/2008/10/04_10/2_01.html
 :Rolleyes: 

ИМХО исправность техники на день передачи авиации ВДВ намного ниже. Ан-2 массово нуждаются в капремонте или модернизации в Ан-3Т ... дорогое удовольствие эксплуатировать их для одной единственной задачи - обеспечения воздушно-десантной подготовки личного состава частей и соединений ВДВ. 

"Придворные" Ми-8 и Ан-26 для героической перевозки начальства по нынешним временам тоже барство.




> Летчики авиации ВДВ практически везде с войсками, кстати, многие за работу авианаводчиками, награждены боевыми наградами.


Не кормите меня пиаром, у меня от него несварение.  :Cool: 

Значит с войсками... тогда какого фига перед началом наведения конституционного порядка АСВ СКВО в качестве авианаводчиков дало своих летчиков, а далее они ротировались офицерами из частей АСВ?

Почему части и подразделения ВДВ в боевых действиях все авиационное обеспечение получали от ВВС и АСВ ? 

Может авиаторы ВДВ ходили "на прогулки" с разведгруппами? Не слышал про такое, а вот офицеры АСВ с братишками "прохлождались в турпоходах".

Сижу и думку гадаю. Шаманов до мозга костей десантник, но и у него при контртеррористической операции был Сахабутдинов со своей группой. Он и его подчиненные тоже из АСВ.

Порадуйте меня званиями, фамилиями авиаторов ВДВ и местами свершения ими боевых подвигов.




> Может лучше поговорим о ...


Для начала давайте закончим с авиацией ВДВ, что бы интернет не захлестнули крокодиловы слезы об ней как это было с АСВ.

Поговорить можно о многом. Согласен даже поговорить как НТВ поливала дерьмом ВС РФ при наведении  конституционного порядка создавала собственной армии образ ублюдка и дегенерата, а теперь очень сильно переживает о не убиенной...

_Даю честное пионерское, что лично к Вам у меня претензий почти нет и переходить на личности не буду._  :Wink:

----------


## Саныч 62

Про авиацию ВДВ. Аналогия. Свой автомобиль  - удобнее. Правда забот и расходов - больше, но их мы стараемся планировать. Можно вызвать такси, но не всегда на него хватает денег, и не всегда оно вовремя приезжает. Ради интереса попробуйте месяц поездить на такси и сравнить расходы с поездками на личном а/м.

----------


## Полешук

В журнале Крылья Родины № 1/2010 приводятся слова А.Зелина "ВВС РФ в своем составе будут насчитывать до 9 эскадрилий МиГ-31...".

----------


## Redav

> Про авиацию ВДВ. Аналогия. ...


Вы из авиации ВДВ? Присутствуете здесь http://desantura.ru/forums/index.php...opic=9649&st=0  ?
Аналогия хорошая. Лучше сравнивать не месяц, а эксплуатационный срок автомобиля. Когда СВ лишились АА, то перевозки руксостава "пехоты" сократились ИМХО на порядок. Исчезла халява слетать на вертолете от одного областного города до другого. Стали пользоваться автомобилями и жд транспортом. Оказалось, что для не будничных задач гробить ресурс авиатехники накладно, ведь приходится отвечать на вопрос "А нафига такая роскошь?" 
Другая сторона. Раньше пехоте вынь да положь сиесекундно "барбухайку", а теперь надо заявку подавать, т.е. заранее планировать свой распорядок. Дали шайтан-арбу на сегодня, то не так уж просто сказать: "Сегодня не полетим, на завтра перенос. Летите домой, а завтра с утра чтоб как штык были здесь".  :Cool:

----------


## Саныч 62

Согласен. Но как Вы думаете, ВВС потратит гроши на "прыжковую" авиацию или на СЯС и т.д. Мне кажется, до Ан-2 деньги не дойдут. В ВВС они не применяются, а поддерживать их исправность для дяди? Вопрос.
 Я из ВВС.

----------


## Redav

> ... как Вы думаете, ВВС потратит гроши на "прыжковую" авиацию ...


ВВС потратило и тратит не малые средства на АА. ВВС для ВДВ не выделяло вертолеты на "прыжковые дела"? ИМХО выделяло, выделяет. Сейчас это будет рутинной обязанностью. НЕ выделять нельзя.

Про Ан-2 вопрос не простой, там считать надо по разным вариантам. Модерн самолета не копеечный, а выполняемые им задачи весьма специфичны... Если реализуют вертолетные программы, то Ан-2 надо поклонится до земли и попрощаться с ним в торжественной обстановке.

----------


## Griffon

А у меня такой вопрос - эскадрильи в новом облике они отдельные или линейные? им положенны знамена или только авиабазам? т.е. они сохраняют регалии полков?

----------


## Mad_cat

А у меня возник вопрос по Кубинке. Каков ее статус в новом виде ВВС? Кстати, кто-нибудь был там последнее время? Витязи летают?

----------


## AC

> А у меня возник вопрос по Кубинке. Каков ее статус в новом виде ВВС? Кстати, кто-нибудь был там последнее время? Витязи летают?


*Полеты 10 марта:*
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=21250&page=37

----------


## AC

*Про авиабазы ВВС нового облика на примере крымской 6972 АБ:*

"...- Чем была вызвана необходимость реорганизации 209-го истребительно-авиационного полка?
- Все организационно-штатные мероприятия проведены с целью оптимизации структуры Вооруженных Сил РФ в рамках проводящейся сейчас военной реформы, в соответствии с директивами Министра обороны России и Генерального штаба ВС РФ. На основании них и сформирована в Крымске 6972-я авиационная база. Так как она стала в определенной мере преемницей 209-го истребительно-авиационного полка, то все его боевые заслуги и достижения с гордостью взяла на свои плечи. Она уже выполняет все поставленный перед ней задачи, в том числе и несение боевого дежурства по охране южных воздушных рубежей нашей страны, и выполняет достойно. 

- Каково полное правильное название новой структуры Военно-воздушных сил России, какие подразделения еще организационно вошли в нее?
- 6972-я гвардейская Барановичская Краснознаменная ордена Суворова III степени авиационная база 1-го разряда. В ее состав, кроме подразделений в Крымске, входят и подчиненная мне авиационная группа в городе Миллерово Ростовской области, и две авиационные комендатуры в Зернограде и Адлере.
...
- Чем сейчас в основном занят личный состав 6972-й авиационной базы?
- 24 июня сего года я прибыл к новому месту службы в Крымск и тем же днем сформировал управление 6972-й авиабазы. 24 августа - всего за два месяца - была сформирована сама авиабаза. Сейчас все организационно-штатные мероприятия проведены. Личный состав в ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов и теоретических занятий проводит боевое слаживание. Оно будет в полном объеме закончено к 1 декабря, как предписано директивами вышестоящего командования.
...
- Действительно, должность командира авиационной базы - генеральская?
- Да, по штатному расписанию 6972-ю гвардейскую Барановичскую Краснознаменную ордена Суворова III степени авиационную базу 1-го разряда возглавляет генерал-майор. Для воинского подразделения, дислоцированного в Крымском районе, это первый подобный случай".

Целиком тут:
http://www.media-kuban.ru/Prizyiv/Ly...spokoyno_.html

----------


## Mad_cat

> Полеты 10 марта:
> http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=21250&page=37


Спасибо за хорошую новость! :Smile:

----------


## BSA

> А у меня возник вопрос по Кубинке. Каков ее статус в новом виде ВВС? Кстати, кто-нибудь был там последнее время? Витязи летают?


Куба жжужит довольно активно, потихоньку решает проблемы с бортами РВ потихоньку ремонтируют и продляют, Стрижи получили новую спарку

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос вот у меня возник, Дурацкий, наверное, но тем не менее, возник. Вот мы тут обсуждаем тему "авиация в новом облике". А кто, собственно, решил, что наша авиация нуждается именно вот в таком вот "новом" облике? Или это новоиспеченный МО, окончив двухмесячные курсы по подготовке министров обороны, сразу понял, что такая авиация нам не нужна, а нужно, сократив ее раз в пять, посадить на нескольких десятках аэродромов, назвав их авиабазами и т.д. и т.п? Или это решение зрело уже давно и вынашивалось уже много лет настоящими специалистами своего дела, к тому же еще и болеющих за авиацию? Т.е., что я хочу понять: вот то, что сейчас происходит с нашими ВВС-это объективная, назревшая необходимость принятая, понятая действительно заинтересованными в развитии наших ВВС людьми? И то, что происходит с авиацией и авиаторами сегодня-это трудно, но правильно? Или это, как у нас часто бывает, один дурак придумал, чтобы проявить себя, а остальные холуйски "во фрунт" выстроились, не смея возразить?

----------


## Mad_cat

Чтобы компетентно ответить на этот вопрос надо подождать года два, как минимум. Если радикальное сокращение приведет к реальным поставкам новой техники, к повышению довольствия летчиков и техников - смысл есть. Но есть серьезное опасение, что сэкономленные средства осядут где-то на счетах чиновников МО и армии толсто<censored> генералов и ГШ :Redface:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Стрижи получили новую спарку


Наверное не новую, а "новую", да?

----------


## Оскар

Незнаю в тему ли это но у нас в Казахстане в принципе давно перешли на такую систему, еще в 1998 году объединили ВВС и ПВО и образовали СВО(силы воздушной обороны). А авиаполки преобразовали в авиабазы. И вроде бы неплохо живут, хотя поначалу прения тоже были между ПВОшниками с ВВСнниками. Но как объяснили пошли на это в виду критического состояня в ВВС, чтобы поправить ситуацию.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это, все-таки, разные вещи, как мне кажется. ВВС Казахстана не имеют ничего своего: ни промышленности, ни науки, ни заводов, ничего. Они ото всех зависят, и в первую очередь от России. Они *вынуждены* исходить из тех реалий, в которые они попали. И, если они не могут восполнять свой парк закупкой новых самолетов, то они вынуждены мириться с этим. Вероятно, у наших соседей авиапарк может пополняться только за счет передачи (продажи) им наших б\у машин. И, вероятно, будет со временем уменьшаться. Но у нас-то все свое, все есть, все осталось! Не надо только все это было ломать, крушить. В принципе, как мне кажется, гос-во при желании могло бы сохранить довольно большое кол-во боеспособных машин в ВВС РФ. Но оно не захотело и кол-во самолетов сильно сократилось. Теперь еще и вот это "реформирование" о котором, собственно, я и задал свой вопрос.
 В эти дни исполняется 25(!!!) лет "перестройке". 25 лет страна живет в бардаке, называемом  "перестройкой", "реформами", "модернизацией"-бесконечная череда ломок, переделов и пр. А итог?!

----------


## Оскар

> Это, все-таки, разные вещи, как мне кажется. ВВС Казахстана не имеют ничего своего: ни промышленности, ни науки, ни заводов, ничего. Они ото всех зависят, и в первую очередь от России. Они *вынуждены* исходить из тех реалий, в которые они попали. И, если они не могут восполнять свой парк закупкой новых самолетов, то они вынуждены мириться с этим. Вероятно, у наших соседей авиапарк может пополняться только за счет передачи (продажи) им наших б\у машин. И, вероятно, будет со временем уменьшаться. Но у нас-то все свое, все есть, все осталось! Не надо только все это было ломать, крушить. В принципе, как мне кажется, гос-во при желании могло бы сохранить довольно большое кол-во боеспособных машин в ВВС РФ. Но оно не захотело и кол-во самолетов сильно сократилось. Теперь еще и вот это "реформирование" о котором, собственно, я и задал свой вопрос.
>  В эти дни исполняется 25(!!!) лет "перестройке". 25 лет страна живет в бардаке, называемом  "перестройкой", "реформами", "модернизацией"-бесконечная череда ломок, переделов и пр. А итог?!


Ну насчет науки и того что ничего нет вы конечно преувеличили :Wink: 
Но речь не об этом, учитывая то что на момент развала вообще современной авиатехники кроме немного МиГ-29 и полка МиГ-31 небыло. Остальное появилось потом.И как раз сейчас речь идет не о количестве, а о боеспособности. Так как Казахстан располагает достаточным количеством авиатехники(по крайней мере не мало). Главная задача ставилась в том чтобы сохранить  то что есть, и постараться содержать их в хорошом состоянии и модернизировать по мере возможности. Для этого в принципе все и оптимизировалось(могу статью поискать где наш зам. главкома давал интервью, в том числе объяснял почему перезли на аиабазы в далеком 1998)
Главком Сорокин так и сказал, мы не будем идти по пути закупа большого количества новой авиатехники, а будем стараться поддерживать боеспособность той что имеется и основной(пример поэтому летают еще МиГ-27М и Д) упор ставить на подготовку летчиков, и тактику. Закупаться будет то что в первую очередь необходимо.
Но как вы ответили у нас проще было, по многим причинам( а по многим ии тяжелее). Так как вы сказали очень зависимы были ВВС и не только от России, большая часть авитехники ремонтировалась и модернизировалась на Украине и Белоруссии. Незнаю пойдет ли такая реформа для ВВС России, но вроде бы для наших ВВС это на пользу пошло, они хоть более или меннее стали оживать..

----------


## Морячок

> полка МиГ-31


это Вы про семипалатинский? - так десятка этих машин "гордо стоит" на аэродроме - и я уже не помню, когда в воздух поднималась. Мои земляки из Семска, живущие на Юности (это микрорайон близ аэродрома) давно уже не жаловались на грохот движков стартующих истребителей...

----------


## Оскар

> это Вы про семипалатинский? - так десятка этих машин "гордо стоит" на аэродроме - и я уже не помню, когда в воздух поднималась. Мои земляки из Семска, живущие на Юности (это микрорайон близ аэродрома) давно уже не жаловались на грохот движков стартующих истребителей...


Потому что летают миги в Сары Арке(караганда)

----------


## Chizh

А ракеты Р-33 в Казахстане есть?

----------


## Морячок

> Потому что летают миги в Сары Арке(караганда)


а в Семске что они делают?  :Smile:

----------


## Оскар

> А ракеты Р-33 в Казахстане есть?


А зачем тогда вообще нужны МиГ-31Б если у них ракет нет??

----------


## Оскар

> а в Семске что они делают?


Ну вообще то изначально там они базировались. Потом полк перевезли в Сары Арку,для прикрытия столицы. Так что основная часть стоит в караганде. Там построили и новую ТЭЧ, лучшая в Казахстане, закупили тренажер, отремонтировали в Ржеве авиатехнику. В семске осталось десяток, незнаю для чего.Незнаю летают ли они, думаю скорее всего так как в караганду перелетали своим ходом остались нелетающие, но точно незнаю. ли может быть что-то еще.
За то что от темы отошел.

----------


## Chizh

> А зачем тогда вообще нужны МиГ-31Б если у них ракет нет??


Спасибо за фотографии. Вижу что есть.
А вопрос не праздный.
Р-33, на сколько я знаю, уже не выпускаются, а ракеты имеют гарантийный срок хранения. Раньше было лет 15, сейчас возможно продлевают.

----------


## AC

> А у меня возник вопрос по Кубинке. Каков ее статус в новом виде ВВС? Кстати, кто-нибудь был там последнее время? Витязи летают?


Статус ЦПАТ в составе 4 ЦБП и ПЛС. Как я понял, ее сократили до двух эскадрилий при этом.

----------


## Yriy

Вопрос ко всем:
В Бутурлиновке долгое время был полк на Су-25. На данный момент (по наблюдениям моего друга, там живущего) все что могло летать куда-то перегнали. На месте осталось не более 10 бортов. А буквально на прошлой неделе там летал Ан-26 "калибровщик". 
Если есть информация куда их перегнали и что там будет дальше, поделитесь, пожалуйста...А  то слухи ходят самые разные-начиная от базирования Ми-28х, заканчивая частным аэроклубом Батуриной...

----------


## Mad_cat

> Статус ЦПАТ в составе 4 ЦБП и ПЛС. Как я понял, ее сократили до двух эскадрилий при этом.


А сколько было до этого? Ведь гусары уже сто лет как не летают?
Кстати, в мартовском номере АиК как раз нашел ответ :Smile: 
Оказывается, что Витязи летают пятеркой, Стрижи - четверкой. Кроме того, там же пишут, что летчики Стрижей проходят переучивание на СМТ, на которых они полетят 9 мая! :Rolleyes:

----------


## BSA

> А сколько было до этого? Ведь гусары уже сто лет как не летают?
> Кстати, в мартовском номере АиК как раз нашел ответ
> Оказывается, что Витязи летают пятеркой, Стрижи - четверкой. Кроме того, там же пишут, что летчики Стрижей проходят переучивание на СМТ, на которых они полетят 9 мая!


на заборе еще не то напишут

----------


## AC

> ...пишут, что летчики Стрижей проходят переучивание на СМТ, на которых они полетят 9 мая!


Нам уже объяснили, что эта информация устаревшая:
Рулежка Ми-8
 :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

Интересно, какой смысл тогда был в переучивании?
К слову, новая спарка - не УБТ случаем?




> на заборе еще не то напишут


что вас смущает?

----------


## Pilot

спарка УБТ существует в единственном экземпляре!!!
Переучились на СМТ для того, что бы других учить летать строем на СМТшках, есть вариант, что один из стрижей будет вести группу СМТшек ;)

----------


## Carrey

http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/663812-echo/
...
Л.МЛЕЧИН: Знаете, я ценю, даже если человек что-то сделал немногое – я все равно это ценю. Потому что, грубо говоря, он может ничего не делать. У нас создалась политическая конструкция, в которой руководящий слой чувствует себя достаточно комфортно и, в общем, может ничего не делать. Всякие перемены рискованны. Он может ничего не делать. Если он что-то делает, то я ему это ставлю в плюс. Так же, как я, например, очень поддерживаю министра обороны Сердюкова. И я думаю, что он – лучший министр обороны за все последние десятилетия.

_О.ЖУРАВЛЕВА: Нас сейчас разорвут на тысячу маленьких Млечиных._

Л.МЛЕЧИН: Ну... Это люди, которые плохо понимают бедственное положение российских вооруженных сил. Причем, с давних пор.

_О.ЖУРАВЛЕВА: Они уверяют нас, что оно становится еще более бедственным._

Л.МЛЕЧИН: Нет, оно не становится. Дело в том, что когда хирург вскрывает флегмону и нет анестезии, то, конечно, больно больному. Но, ведь, виноват тот врач, который так лечил его маленькую ранку, что она превратилась во флегмону. Сердюков пытается исправить то, что десятилетиями загонялось в угол. Все то, что он делает, это абсолютно правильно. Конечно, это все крайне болезненно в наших условиях. Но он же не виноват в том, что все откладывали это на потом десятилетиями? Ну, когда-то это надо сделать. Нам нужна армия, вы же знаете, я если не милитарист, то, во всяком случае, человек, глубоко уважающий вооруженные силы и военных. Но нам нужна настоящая современная полноценная армия, вот такая полноценная армия без того, что сейчас делается, просто невозможна. Он делает все правильно. Конечно, болезненно, да.

У нас множество летных школ. Ни одна из этих летных школ, училищ не годится для того, чтобы сегодня подготовить боевого летчика. Ведь, что происходит? Человек, закончивший летное училище, должен иметь квалификацию, позволяющую ему завтра получить диплом и завтра пойти в бой. А у нас эти люди отправляются в часть и там их учат летать. Он даже летать толком не может, потому что в училище керосина не хватает, самолеты устаревшие и нету компьютерных классов. Ну, кто понимает, современное огневое боестолкновение в воздухе при современных скоростях и электроники – это несколько секунд. Летчик боевой, если речь идет об истребителе-штурмовике, у него есть просто доли секунды на размышление. Он должен действовать как автомат. А как это делается? С утра приходит человек, летчик занимается, курсант, приходит с утра, садится в этом компьютерном классе за имитатор и отрабатывает часами, сутками, днями поведение в различных боевых ситуациях. А если нет этих компьютерных классов...

_О.ЖУРАВЛЕВА: Вы считаете, сейчас это изменится?_

Л.МЛЕЧИН: Конечно! Вместо десятка, двух десятков, трех десятков устаревших очень создастся один. И так по всем видам вооруженных сил и родам войск. Одно учебное заведение, которое получит денег и тогда ему хватит, на новую технику, на новую электронику.

_О.ЖУРАВЛЕВА: И никто ничего не украдет?_

Л.МЛЕЧИН: Ну, даже украдут. Все равно что-то останется. Но вы правы, при этом проблема возникает. Конечно, человек там живет в Ейске или где-то, у него квартира, а ему надо ехать туда – у него там нет квартиры. Правильно, это проблема. Но если этого не сделать сейчас, то...

_О.ЖУРАВЛЕВА: То будет хуже, вы считаете?_

Л.МЛЕЧИН: Конечно! Будет просто ужасно. Вы понимаете, вооруженные силы меняются. Вот сейчас США ведут в Афганистане войну. Через континент. 7 тысяч беспилотных самолетов. США располагают 7-мью тысячами беспилотных самолетов, которые находят и уничтожают талибов. Управляющий беспилотным самолетом сидит в Пентагоне, предположим. Представляете? На другой стороне земного шара. Он сидит в рубашке, с галстуком, находит, уничтожает и едет домой. Это совершенно другая война.

У нас нету беспилотных самолетов и нет производств, способных создать их. У нас просто нет этого ничего. И у нас нету средств связи, которые позволяют это делать. У нас нету бойцов, командиров, частей, способных взаимодействовать с этими самолетами.

_О.ЖУРАВЛЕВА: А, может, нам это не надо?_

Л.МЛЕЧИН: Нет, так еще нам как надо! Почему же у нас люди-то на Северном Кавказе гибнут? С какой стати? Вот, гибнут. А должно быть так: прилетел самолет, посмотрел – банда. Извините, отправил ракету по команде с Арбата и все. И никто не погиб из наших ребят. Вот так это должно происходить.
...

----------


## ALI

> http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/663812-echo/
> ...
> Л.МЛЕЧИН:Так же, как я, например, очень поддерживаю министра обороны Сердюкова. И я думаю, что он – лучший министр обороны за все последние десятилетия.     Дело в том, что когда хирург вскрывает флегмону и нет анестезии, то, конечно, больно больному. Но, ведь, виноват тот врач, который так лечил его маленькую ранку, что она превратилась во флегмону. Сердюков пытается исправить то, что десятилетиями загонялось в угол. Все то, что он делает, это абсолютно правильно. Конечно, это все крайне болезненно в наших условиях. Но он же не виноват в том, что все откладывали это на потом десятилетиями? Ну, когда-то это надо сделать.
> ...


DANGER!!!Призрак бродит по Генштабу...Призрак Гайдара!

----------


## reflex-yu

Самое неприятное ,что подавляющая часть населения так и не может понять место России в цивилизации.Благодаря  пропаганде население считает,что мы ну если не наравне с прогрессом, но и не очень отстали.Прекрасный пример -эффективного задуривания мозгов.Живём хреново- но армия сильна,и самое главное ,нас бояться. Да побаивались,как нормальные люди побаиваються вечно полупьяного хулигана,что он с пьяну натворит и себя не пожалеет.Потребовалось совсем немного времени,что казалась непобедимая сила превратилась в ничто и даже такой с точки зрения технологий продукт ,как БЛА для России превратился в непреодолимую проблему.Cоздание системы оружия в России неодолимая проблема.Переплетение интересов различных групп влияния делают невозможным создания систем оружия.Пусть не воодушевляют создание отдельных образцов оружия.Нет идеологии-нет и цели сплачивающей нацию.

----------


## alexvolf

> http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/663812-echo/
> ...
> Л.МЛЕЧИН: Знаете, я ценю, даже если человек что-то сделал немногое – я все равно это ценю. Потому что, грубо говоря, он может ничего не делать. У нас создалась политическая конструкция, в которой руководящий слой чувствует себя достаточно комфортно и, в общем, может ничего не делать. Всякие перемены рискованны. Он может ничего не делать. Если он что-то делает, то я ему это ставлю в плюс. Так же, как я, например, очень поддерживаю министра обороны Сердюкова. И я думаю, что он – лучший министр обороны за все последние десятилетия.
> 
> _О.ЖУРАВЛЕВА: Нас сейчас разорвут на тысячу маленьких Млечиных._
> 
> Л.МЛЕЧИН: Нет, так еще нам как надо! Почему же у нас люди-то на Северном Кавказе гибнут? С какой стати? Вот, гибнут. А должно быть так: прилетел самолет, посмотрел – банда. Извините, отправил ракету по команде с Арбата и все. И никто не погиб из наших ребят. Вот так это должно происходить.
> ...


 Да уж...И тут Млечин при делах.Ай да сын интеллегентных родителей. Слов нет. Не зря пиво пил против Останкино.
ОКАЗЫВАЕТСЯ военные училища учили не тому что-бы воевать,следовало 
было-бы учить " ПРИЛЕТЕЛ САМОЛЕТ,ПОСМОТРЕЛ -БАНДА.ИЗВИНИТЕ,ОТПРАВИЛ РАКЕТУ ПО КОМАНДЕ С АРБАТА..." .Как там у Пушкина-" Ай да ....,ай да сукин сын!"

----------


## Mad_cat

> спарка УБТ существует в единственном экземпляре!!!
> Переучились на СМТ для того, что бы других учить летать строем на СМТшках, есть вариант, что один из стрижей будет вести группу СМТшек ;)


Как в единственном? А в алжир 6 штук спарок?
Зачем стрижам других учить, если в ЦПАТ не предвидется их появления? Это же не учебный центр...

----------


## muk33

> ...Да побаивались,как нормальные люди побаиваються вечно полупьяного хулигана,что он с пьяну натворит и себя не пожалеет.Потребовалось совсем немного времени,что казалась непобедимая сила превратилась в ничто и даже такой с точки зрения технологий продукт ,как БЛА для России превратился в непреодолимую проблемму.Cоздание системы оружия в России неодолимая проблемма.П


Хм...Почему вы считаете, что слово ПРОБЛЕМА пишется с двумя "М"?
 Сравнение России с полупьяным хулиганом Некорректно, если не оскорбительно. Это окружающие - "нормальные люди", которые лезут всюду в драку от Югославии до Ирака? Если ТАКИЕ нормальные люди нас боялись, то поделом. Боялись не от большого ума, типа тех финских правоохранителей, которые забрали ребенка от здоровых родителей, когда он повздорил с одноклассниками. Тов.Млечин абсолютно не понимает в БПЛА, путая по ходу их с ДПЛА, называет фантастические цифры их количества. Пассаж о "летных школах" и истребителях-штурмовиках вообще полный отпад. Особенно он много понимает в  "..современном огневом боестолкновении в воздухе при современных скоростях.." 
Короче он полный Д..(илетант) и его ответы на интервью не имеют ничего общего с реальной ситуацией в войсках. С ситуацией, существующей с недавних пор...

----------


## muk33

> Как в единственном? А в алжир 6 штук спарок?
> Зачем стрижам других учить, если в ЦПАТ не предвидется их появления? Это же не учебный центр...


"Алжирские" спарки это не УБТ. Последняя действительно существует в одном экземпляре.

----------


## Морячок

> очень поддерживаю министра обороны Сердюкова.


Нда уж... Убедительно сказано.
Особенно - если учесть, что МО входит в число трех министерств, которые "отличились" показательным игнорированием распоряжений Президента, согласно справке контрольного управления Управделами Президента РФ. 
http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2010/0..._3339413.shtml
Господин Млечин - один из "перестройщиков", если мне память не изменяет... Уж конечно будет поддерживать, ясно дело!

----------


## alexvolf

> http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2010/0..._3339413.shtml
> Господин Млечин - один из "перестройщиков", если мне память не изменяет... Уж конечно будет поддерживать, ясно дело!


Уваж.Морячок
Откуда Вы взяли,что "Млечин -один из перестройщиков". Что лично он перестроил? Лучше было-бы сказать ПРИСТРОИЛ (в том числе личные дела).Посмотрите внимательно биографию данного господина.
Это к слову.
Если говорить по делу,то думаю так,что если-бы подобные ему  журналисты-писатели-историки поменьше-бы сували свой нос в прошлое и настоящее России,то  возможно дела (в том числе и психологическая обстановка) в военной сфере была бы намного лучше и чище в морально-нравственном отношении.

----------


## Полешук

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/03/24/192359.html




> Структурно авиабаза Бесовец объединила в себе три истребительных авиационных полка на самолетах Су-27С и Су-27П, дислоцировавшихся в Килпъявре и Лодейном Поле. Однако это не сказалось на количестве авиаэскадрилий. Их по-прежнему две, но численность техники возросла. Соответственно увеличилась и зона ответственности авиаторов, сконцентрированных теперь практически на одном аэродроме.


Хм.
Из трех полков две эскадрильи оставили. :Confused:  
Сильно.
Даже базу 1-го разряда не сделали, а просто влили в существовавшие 2 эск. летающие Су-27 от еще двух полков.
Ух, ё, маё. 
Сколько хоть самолетов в каждой эскадрилье теперь?...

----------


## leha-lp

Агитка. Из сотни самолетов и летчиков осталось 24 самолета и 36 летчиков, на полеты сколько вытаскивали (6-8) столько и вытаскивают. Уровень подготовки из трех полков упал, в новый облик не попали в основном летчики 1го и 2го класса. А в прессе все хорошо…

----------


## maxik

68 самолетов вроде.... ставить некуда, делают новое место, толи для 3 эск... толи  просто чтобы не на  цзт  их держать

----------


## Вовчек

Кто то в голову, им на верху, вдолбил бред: что нужно достигать высокой эфективности, за счет минимума затрат, вот и стараются.
А то, что  разваливается система прикрытия объектов страны, как то им там побоку.
Пока на самом верху, не дойдет простая мысль, что новый облик не внутреннее дело армии, и тем более не проект горстки людей, а дело всей страны, ничего не измениться.

----------


## leha-lp

> 68 самолетов вроде.... ставить некуда, делают новое место, толи для 3 эск... толи  просто чтобы не на  цзт  их держать


По штату, по моему, 30 остальное типа базы хранения, и сами понимаете наверное  сколько из них хотя бы теоретически могут быть восстановлены на полеты.. А третей аэ не будет, как не обещали. Что будет после 2011 года вообще темный лес...

----------


## maxik

столбы освещения на косой рулежке поставили.... 
ну на 3 полка  их  , наверное,  и было  30 , которые могли в воздух подняться...

----------


## Полешук

Вроде еще планировали в Оленье создать 6959 АБ - по составу как 6968 АБ в Хотилово - типа две эск на МиГ-31 (от 458-го ИАП из Котлоса) и одна на Су-27 (от 9-го ИАП из Килпы, те что в Бесовец не пошли). 
Что то про эту 6959 АБ в Оленье вообще ничего не слыхать...

----------


## AC

> Вроде еще планировали в Оленье создать 6959 АБ - по составу как 6968 АБ в Хотилово - типа две эск на МиГ-31 (от 458-го ИАП из Котлоса) и одна на Су-27 (от 9-го ИАП из Килпы, те что в Бесовец не пошли). 
> Что то про эту 6959 АБ в Оленье вообще ничего не слыхать...


На ейском форуме писали, что все вроде как состоялось в октябре прошлого года:

"...В октябре 2009 г. в рамках так называемого «перевода ВС РФ на новый облик» в числе многих других частей и соединений 9-й гвардейский истребительный ордена Кутузова Виленский авиационный полк и 458 гвардейский истребительный ордена Суворова Полоцкий авиационный полк были переформированы в 6959 гвардейскую ордена Кутузова Виленскую авиационную базу".
http://forum1.evvaul.com/index.php?P...sg4317#msg4317

----------


## Полешук

> На ейском форуме писали, что все вроде как состоялось в октябре прошлого года:
> 
> "...В октябре 2009 г. в рамках так называемого «перевода ВС РФ на новый облик» в числе многих других частей и соединений 9-й гвардейский истребительный ордена Кутузова Виленский авиационный полк и 458 гвардейский истребительный ордена Суворова Полоцкий авиационный полк были переформированы в 6959 гвардейскую ордена Кутузова Виленскую авиационную базу".
> http://forum1.evvaul.com/index.php?P...sg4317#msg4317


О.
Спасибо.
Ситуация по немногу проясняется...
Т.е. еще одна эскадрилья Су-27 имеется в Оленье  в 6959 АБ.

----------


## A.F.

> "...В октябре 2009 г. в рамках так называемого «перевода ВС РФ на новый облик» в числе многих других частей и соединений 9-й гвардейский истребительный ордена Кутузова Виленский авиационный полк и 458 гвардейский истребительный ордена Суворова Полоцкий авиационный полк были переформированы в 6959 гвардейскую ордена Кутузова Виленскую авиационную базу".


но, видимо, еще не все успели из Котласа в Оленью перебраться, если 10 марта там (в Котласе) 31-й гробанулся на посадке?

----------


## AndyK

В "новом облике", насколько я понимаю, вовсе необязательно базирование эскадрилий авиабаз  на одном аэродроме.

----------


## leha-lp

Ни кто, ни куда из Котласа не уехал, и вряд ли в ближайшее время поедет. За то сократили до одной аэ и подчинили Мончегорску. Сушки там соответственно не будут базироваться. У моряков не забрали Оленью, Калининград  соответственно те летчики и техники, которые планировались к переводу из сокращаемых  полков  были в основной своей массе либо уволены, либо сидят в распоряжении. В результате оптимизации в бывшей 6 А ВВС и ПВО из четырех ИАП остался один и одна АЭ, из приблизительно 150 летчиков осталось  около 50 летчиков.

----------


## FLOGGER

> В результате оптимизации в бывшей 6 А ВВС и ПВО из четырех ИАП остался один и одна АЭ, из приблизительно 150 летчиков осталось около 50 летчиков.


Вот это "реформирование", вот это "новый облик"!

----------


## Полешук

> Ни кто, ни куда из Котласа не уехал, и вряд ли в ближайшее время поедет. За то сократили до одной аэ и подчинили Мончегорску. Сушки там соответственно не будут базироваться. У моряков не забрали Оленью, Калининград  соответственно те летчики и техники, которые планировались к переводу из сокращаемых  полков  были в основной своей массе либо уволены, либо сидят в распоряжении. В результате оптимизации в бывшей 6 А ВВС и ПВО из четырех ИАП остался один и одна АЭ, из приблизительно 150 летчиков осталось  около 50 летчиков.


 :Eek: 
Во, блин, жгут, точнее "сжигают"...

Но похоже "оптимизаторам" и за это надо "спасибо" сказать, бо могли и на ноль в этом регионе выйти... :Frown:

----------


## ZIGZAG



----------


## FLOGGER

Я, хоть и не в курсе, но считаю, что ВВС надо было не резать до состояния "ниже плинтуса", а, наоборот. поднимать до нужного уровня. А, руководствуясь Вашей логикой, можно дойти до того, что, когда через 5-6 лет летчиков станет еще меньше, нужно будет опять урезать парк машин. "Освободившиеся" аэродромы можно будет опять продать. И т.д., пока не останется, условно говоря, один полностью боеготовый летчик и один полностью б\г самолет.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Я, хоть и не в курсе, но считаю, что ВВС надо было не резать до состояния "ниже плинтуса", а, наоборот. поднимать до нужного уровня. А, руководствуясь Вашей логикой, можно дойти до того, что, когда через 5-6 лет летчиков станет еще меньше, нужно будет опять урезать парк машин. "Освободившиеся" аэродромы можно будет опять продать. И т.д., пока не останется, условно говоря, один полностью боеготовый летчик и один полностью б\г самолет.



По пунктам:сейчас ВВС не режут,а именно оптимизируют("урезали" их давно, года думаю с 91го),если вы имеете ввиду утилизацию старых самолетов(в том числе из резервов) ремонт которых не эффективен и не выгоден,то опять же мы их потеряли и довольно давно,а хранить этот метал тратя деньги зная,что он не пригодится как боевой самолет-глупо.Что вы понимаете под словом"ниже плинтуса"?,то что мы по количественному составу(самолетному парку) уступаем всем или почти все?лично я в этом не вижу трагедии-мощь(эффективность)определ  яется далеко не этим.ВВС как раз должны будут с этой реформой(правильное,хоть и не популярное слово)подняться до современного,нужного уровня,но не путем увеличения количества ЛА!Ну, а насчет "продажи аэродромов","попила бабла"это мне не интересно,могу сказать я не верю в прогнозы гибели России в ближайшей перспективе(а именно это произойдет если у нас останется "один полностью боеготовый летчик и один полностью б\г самолет".

----------


## leha-lp

Вы правы частично, по железу в основном правильно. По летному составу абсолютно нет. В результате оптимизации уровень подготовки упал в разы, сокращены наиболее подготовленные летчики. Чего добились? Вырос уровень подготовки летного состава - нет. Выросло количество боеготовых экипажей - нет. Выросло количество исправной технике - нет. Система управления стала лучше - нет. У руля остались командиры готовы выполнить любой приказ только бы остаться при армии, разогнать пожалуйста, уволить без квартиры пожалуйста,  доложить что все хорошо пожалуйста. К сожалению песня про весь мир сначала мы разрушим, а затем - в действии. Про время необходимое, при наличии средств,на подготовку летчика способного выполнять боевую задачу в любых условиях можно вообще не заикаться(практически не кому готовить), не говоря уже моб. резерве.

----------


## Redav

Порой встречаю такие повороты логических суждений, что не могу понять... 



> .В результате оптимизации уровень подготовки упал в разы, сокращены наиболее подготовленные летчики.


Надо было под корень сокращать молодежь, уровень боеготовности стал бы ого-го какой. Через пару годков эти старики по здоровью ушли бы... и боеготовность от этого возросла бы на порядок? ИМХО она бы рухнула не ниже плинтуса, а превратилась в прах.
Сейчас оставили часть подготовленных и перспективных по возрасту. Они теперь летают, возят молодежь. Чем же это плохо? 




> Чего добились? Вырос уровень подготовки летного состава - нет. Выросло количество боеготовых экипажей - нет.


Стали летать в небе, а не перьями в летных книжках. 
Разве не знакомо когда летает один, а извоз записывают другому... авансом, "для поддержания штанов и выплат". Потому и стали у нас появляться летчики в звании старших офицеров ходившие на самостоятельные полеты в СМУ с ужасом в глазах, как на казнь.




> Выросло количество исправной технике - нет.


Хотя бы исчезнет калашный ряд исправный и боеготовый на бумаге. Или уже так тяжело отказаться от привычки из трех "боеготовых" собрать один летающий?




> Система управления стала лучше - нет.


Толи дело раньше. АА сама по себе, ВВС само по себе, к авиации ВВ и не суйся, про авиацию ВДВ не вспоминай, а у ПВО свои заботы ... Зато каждый воюет сам по себе, взаимодействия НОЛЬ. 

Люди бают на первой чеченской такой "идеал" управления был... слюны не хватало плеваться. На одну и туже площадку за двумя ранеными три борта приперлось со "свитами сопровождения". Ну как же ... каждое ведомство за своими присылало, а третье комиссию послало и офуело: "У вас здесь, че война идет?" ... - Нет, млять... мы тут в стрелялки играем.




> Про время необходимое, при наличии средств,на подготовку летчика способного выполнять боевую задачу в любых условиях можно вообще не заикаться(практически не кому готовить), не говоря уже моб. резерве.


Та ясен пень, если меня уволили, то остались одни дураки и дегенераты не умеющие летать.  :Biggrin: 

Кажись проходили это в конце сороковых. все подготовленные, с боевым опытом, а молодежь "киснет" потому как из-за служебного "тромба" у нее ни какого роста, ни каких перспектив.

До этого у нас разве не было... типа такого. Четыре "бумажноисправных", один летающий. Три классных летчика и два "желторотика". Из классных один летающий и два "перьевых". В итоге летает один, а четверо других смотрят и записывают. И славный рапорт: средний налет 20 часов в год.  :Rolleyes:  Не было такого? :Cool:  ИМХО было. 

А теперь трагедь - ВСЕ начинают летать... та как же так можно, а в очереди постоять, по еродрому от шагистики из угла в угол пару ботинок стоптать... Ты фука дослужись до старшего офицера, а только потом в кабину лезь... Оборзел табуреткин, у него лейтенанты летают... шволочь... из училищ уже приходят с налетом в сотни часов... та в наши годы токма взлет-посадка в училищах осваивали. Сотню часов ГОДАМИ набирали, если подфортит...  :Cool: 
_Шеф, все пропало_ (с)

----------


## Pilot

Редав во многом прав. Сейчас летают по 4 смены в неделю и все довольны, но налет не так велик как хотелось бы, тк матчасти маловато :( Кстати, тот же Сердюков при встрече мне ответил на вопрос по состоянию ВВС, что нет заявок от ВВС на ремонт техники!!!! Как пример привел двигатели для Русланов. В наличии 100, ресурсных что-то там 14-16, на предложение часть отремонтировать ВВС ответило что не надо :( в 09 году от ВВС не поступало заявок на ремонт техники, хотя о состоянии авиапарка все знают :( 
А вот по поводу объединения авиаций в ВВС не согласен. Только что из Пскова. Сами летчики из Крестов говорят, что теперь у десантников полный гемор с прыжками на Ан-2. Разрешение теперь только через Главкома. Это говорят летчики полка, которым передали Ан-2. Да и полку эти кукурузники не нужны вообще. 
Взаимодействия как не было, так и нет. Атака наших Су-25 на десантников и ответные действия в Осетии тому яркий пример :( Причем ничего не меняется сейчас, скорее только ухудшается :(

----------


## Полешук



----------


## Полешук

> До этого у нас разве не было... типа такого. Четыре "бумажноисправных", один летающий. Три классных летчика и два "желторотика". Из классных один летающий и два "перьевых". В итоге летает один, а четверо других смотрят и записывают. И славный рапорт: средний налет 20 часов в год.  Не было такого? ИМХО было. 
> 
> А теперь трагедь - ВСЕ начинают летать... та как же так можно, а в очереди постоять, по еродрому от шагистики из угла в угол пару ботинок стоптать... Ты фука дослужись до старшего офицера, а только потом в кабину лезь... Оборзел табуреткин, у него лейтенанты летают... шволочь... из училищ уже приходят с налетом в сотни часов... та в наши годы токма взлет-посадка в училищах осваивали. Сотню часов ГОДАМИ набирали, если подфортит... 
> _Шеф, все пропало_ (с)


Да, конечно. Все стало зашибись!

Но вы не поняли. Люди хотят сказать, что это пиррово зашибись. И следующего такого зашибись уже не будет. Бо оптимизировать для очередного зашибись уже, наконец-то, нкечего.

А про то как все стали наконецто летать говорится после каждого сокращения и объединения (за 20 лет таких оптимизаций уже було несколько). Например после слияния ВВС и ПВО тоже говорилось что сократили нелетающих, повысили в оставшихся полках дою исправной техники (даже цифры приводили -  как помню с 20-30 % до 70-80). Оставшиеся летчики тоже стали брльше летать, нашлось много "патриотов" что все правильно, что все зашибись и т.д. И на долго ли этого "зашибись" хватило, а?

Но последняя оптимизация, скратившая уже фактически несокращаемое, это уже предел. По крайней мере для ВВС как вида ВС. Следующая "оптимизация" - это уже две базы - одна в Липецке (для показов), другая в Дземгах (запас исправных самолетов для Липецка). Вот это будет действительно оптимально "зашибись". Еще таджиков пилотами нанять за треть оклада.

Еще вызывает смех, когда начинают говорить о выходе из ДОВСЕ, особенно в части самолетов и вертолетов. За счет чего выходить  :Confused:

----------


## leha-lp

[QUOTE=Redav;55822] 
 ВЫ про софизм слышали?
Сейчас оставили часть подготовленных и перспективных по возрасту. Они теперь летают, возят молодежь. Чем же это плохо? 

Про перспективных которых оставили я могу привести пример как с Су-27 отправили в заднию кабину МиГ-31, а еще на Су-25 в Бутурлиновку и пока его контейнер ехал до сего населенного пункта её и сократили в мести с перспективным, и сейчас сидит другой такой перспективный в распоряжении потому что мест нет.

Стали летать в небе, а не перьями в летных книжках. 
Разве не знакомо когда летает один, а извоз записывают другому... 
авансом, "для поддержания штанов и выплат". Потому и стали у нас появляться летчики в звании старших офицеров ходившие на самостоятельные полеты в СМУ с ужасом в глазах, как на казнь.

Не знаю про какую часть вы пишите, я за всю свою службу не встретил такого, Лейтенанты у нас и до разгона 250*2,5 летали и без "ужасов героизма". Про налет по сравнению с каким годом с 2000- да, у нас с 2003 года меньше 40-60 часов не было не у кого и летал весь летный состав части.

Та ясен пень, если меня уволили, то остались одни дураки и дегенераты не умеющие летать.  :Biggrin: 

 Я как раз служу и не старый, и инструктор, в результате этого могу говорить к чему мы можем подготовить перспективных- а вы?


До этого у нас разве не было... типа такого. Четыре "бумажноисправных", один летающий. Три классных летчика и два "желторотика". Из классных один летающий и два "перьевых". В итоге летает один, а четверо других смотрят и записывают. 

 На момент расформирования 3-снайпера, 12-1 кл, 5-2кл, 5-3кл, 4 - бк. И как вы думаете кто из них остался...

По последнему высказыванию вообще не говорю, вы где так служили и фамилию вашего командира можно?

----------


## Полешук

> 1. На момент расформирования 3-снайпера, 12-1 кл, 5-2кл, 5-3кл, 4 - бк. И как вы думаете кто из них остался...
> 
> 2. По последнему высказыванию вообще не говорю, вы где так служили и фамилию вашего командира можно?


1. Ну снайперы-то хоть остались?
2. Может быть на военной ветке Авантюриста, ибо по стилю изложения очень схоже. Если не прав, прошу прощения.

----------


## Redav

> Редав во многом прав.


*Централизовано всем. ПЛИЗ.* Не надо "русифицировать" мой ник.




> Кстати, тот же Сердюков при встрече мне ответил на вопрос по состоянию ВВС, что нет заявок от ВВС на ремонт техники!!!! Как пример привел двигатели для Русланов. В наличии 100, ресурсных что-то там 14-16, на предложение часть отремонтировать ВВС ответило что не надо :( в 09 году от ВВС не поступало заявок на ремонт техники, хотя о состоянии авиапарка все знают :(


Интересная инфа про заявки от Сердюкова. По моей шкале оценок достоверности информации - он лукавит... чуть-чуть  :Cool: 

По моему разумению сейчас спешить с ремонтом Д-18Т не надо.
1. посмотреть как дела развернуться с Украиной, может так статься, что ремонт подешевеет.
2. эти машины очень сильно нужны в обслуживании перевозок для НАТО, а они могут и раскошелиться на это дело.

По поводу отсутствия заявок на ремонт авиатехники в 2009 году. 
А когда у нас баржА на Роствертол привезлА в капремонт парочку Ми-26 ? А Су-25СМ по какому году ремонтировали?

Pilot, ни чего личного, но гложет меня сумление, что не желая того обидел вас словом в одном из своих постов. Дабы успокоить свою совесть даю перспективную ссылку на прелюбопытную тему /Прокачивайте тему быстрее, а то конкуренты уведут  :Wink:  / 

_ФАС уличила ярославское НПО "Сатурн" в недобросовестной конкуренции

Управление Федеральной антимонопольной службы (УФАС) России по Ярославской области признало ОАО "НПО "Сатурн" нарушившим запрет на недобросовестную конкуренцию, сообщается на сайте УФАС.

Как отмечается в сообщении, нарушение выразилось в отказе НПО заключить со своим конкурентом на рынке оказания услуг по ремонту авиадвигателей определенных марок - ОАО "123 авиационный ремонтный завод" - договор о передаче технической документации, позволяющей производить ремонтные работы по увеличению срока эксплуатации двигателей.

Подобные действия могли привести к монополизации рынка объединением "Сатурн" и привлечению им всех основных заказчиков данного вида услуг, считает антимонопольная служба._
http://vpk.name/news/37871_fas_ulich...nkurencii.html

ИМХО 123 АРЗ "приборзел", но видно в ВВС ремонт двигателей хотят возвернуть на круги своя и не отстегиваль лишнюю денюжку фирмам. Так Сердюков удивляется почему Зелин не спешит с ремонтом двигателей... ню-ню  :Cool:   :Biggrin: 




> А вот по поводу объединения авиаций в ВВС не согласен. Только что из Пскова. Сами летчики из Крестов говорят, что ...


Согласен. Гемор имеется, но быстро лечится. С переподчинением АА таже песнь была, ничего привыкли. Хотя отдельные индивиды плачутся журналистам про трудности взаимодействия, не упоминая о страданиях и переживаниях про отсутствие воздушного такси для перевозки начальственных тел по первому свистку куда душа пожелает.




> Взаимодействия как не было, так и нет. Атака наших Су-25 на десантников и ответные действия в Осетии тому яркий пример :( Причем ничего не меняется сейчас, скорее только ухудшается :(


По первости подводя итоги 08.08.08 в запальчивости и хотели забрать все ПВО у "пехоты", но одумались. И нынче трясут систему управления, переоснащают ее. Вы разве в Воронеже на совещании премьер-министра не были? Люди бают там много "вкусного" было, но почему-то почти не афишировалось в СМИ.

----------


## Redav

> Да, конечно. Все стало зашибись!


ИМХО Когда станет зашибись, то на авиафорумах станем судачить про то как не правильно летают, не тому учат и не так как надо.  :Biggrin: 




> Но вы не поняли. Люди хотят сказать, что это пиррово зашибись. И следующего такого зашибись уже не будет.


Понял, но после каждой половинчатой меры каждый раз говорили, что дальше некуда... )))




> А про то как все стали наконецто летать говорится после каждого сокращения и объединения (за 20 лет таких оптимизаций уже було несколько). Например после слияния ВВС и ПВО тоже говорилось что сократили нелетающих, повысили в оставшихся полках дою исправной техники (даже цифры приводили -  как помню с 20-30 % до 70-80). Оставшиеся летчики тоже стали брльше летать, нашлось много "патриотов" что все правильно, что все зашибись и т.д. И на долго ли этого "зашибись" хватило, а?


Так давайте отбросим популисткие лозунги и честно скажем, то что не было секретом.
1 этап. "перюстройка, хластность" а в военной авиации чуть ли не лозунг "руби бабло". Боеготовность, подготовка покатились на уровень канализационного люка /отдельные части держались/

2 этап. "дерьмократия". Денег на запчасти, керос - "фиг вам". Вместо полетов "маслопупы" из трех один летающий собирали, через пару дней из тех же трех другой делали исправным приводя в неисправность первый.
Полетам плавный кердык, ИАС от такой трудовой деятельности подался на выход. /вопросы сокращения не рассматриваю, потому как и там исправных было столько, что на общем количестве не летающих они погоды не делали/

3. этап. "даешь извоз" хлынула керосиновая река. Отцы командиры помятуя, что все хорошее быстро кончается стали керос ныкать на черный день. В каком это было году, когда Главком стал по шеям давать, что заканчивается год, а керос /запрошенный на подготовку/ не израсходован, а на следующий год этой драгоценной жидкости дают согласно поданных заявок и тыловики докладают, что по их расчетам некуда будет его заливать. 

Люди бают, стали летать как ужаленные в одно место. И упс... "старики здоровяки" вдруг стали сыпаться на ВЛК. Не выдержало здоровье таких нагрузок. Они конечно пяткой в грудь себя бьют, что все нормалек, но доктора другое гутарили.

Только ИАС по прежнему в поте лица пахал, хотя часть техники уже убрали в калашные ряды и на базы "похоронения".

4 этап. Кажному летчику по самолету. Идея хорошая, но будем посмотреть. Хотя закупают, а не так как раньше: "из имеющегося хлама мы наделаем столько летающих, что ого-го". Налет стал другим. ИМХО началась хотя бы более менее вразумительная подготовка, а не хероическая летная смена в месяц или неделю.




> Но последняя оптимизация, скратившая уже фактически несокращаемое, это уже предел.


Ну не вижу особого сокращения, несокращаемого. Про сокращение наиболее подготовленных уже говорил, а сокращение "больших начальников с большими шайбами и имеющих налет исчисляемый сотнями часов, дико выросших при "дерьмократических преобразованиях" меня не пугает. /сори если кого обидел/ Они не больно то рыдали когда резали строевые части, а теперь дошла очередь до их и плачь ярославны по Руси идет  :Mad: 




> Еще вызывает смех, когда начинают говорить о выходе из ДОВСЕ, особенно в части самолетов и вертолетов. За счет чего выходить


Действительно откуда, если нас так сильно уверили "знатоки" о преждевременной смерти всех предприятий страны.

http://www.helirussia.ru/index.php?id=109 сволочи, утаили, спрятали производственные мощности... падлы работой заводы обеспечивают... людёв хотят эксплуатировать ... долой... /кхе-кхе... дядя Немцов (Эйдман) моя правильно кричала?/  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Redav

leha-lp, прошу Вас отделяйте мои слова от своих, а то такая запутайка...



> ВЫ про софизм слышали?


Ага.  :Cool: 




> Про перспективных которых оставили я могу привести пример как с Су-27 отправили в заднию кабину МиГ-31, а еще на Су-25 в Бутурлиновку и пока его контейнер ехал до сего населенного пункта её и сократили в мести с перспективным, и сейчас сидит другой такой перспективный в распоряжении потому что мест нет.


Согласен, знаю. Командиру тяжело сказать толковому летчику: "брат прости, но ...". Командиры таких стараются пристроить, оставить... но тяжело это сделать. Другое дело когда под нужных начинают косить, те от сокращения которых ВВС ни чего не теряет.




> Не знаю про какую часть вы пишите, я за всю свою службу не встретил такого, ...


По честному - завидую Вам.




> Я как раз служу и не старый, и инструктор, в результате этого могу говорить к чему мы можем подготовить перспективных- а вы?


Спасибо, но не имею такого желания. Готов послушать Вас, предложить мнения из открытых источников.




> На момент расформирования 3-снайпера, 12-1 кл, 5-2кл, 5-3кл, 4 - бк. ...


Если среди них ни одного "бумажного", то хлопну рюмашечку за здоровье их командира, но чёйто не верится... а хочется. В наши то времена такой "зубрятник" /в наилучшем смысле этого слова/ это из области фантастики.

----------


## leha-lp

Это не фантастика, а постоянная работа командиров и подчиненных, в основном фанатичная - за спасибо. Про бумажных - вы все таки на примерах, а то из области ОБС.  Когда я пришел в полк вообще было шесть снайперов, один из них зам. ком аэ - я думаю это о чем то вам скажет.  Снайперов всех уволили, включая того кому всего 42 года. Первый класс уволен на 2/3. Второй кого куда.

----------


## AC

> но, видимо, еще не все успели из Котласа в Оленью перебраться, если 10 марта там (в Котласе) 31-й гробанулся на посадке?


А какой бортовой № разбили???...  :Confused:

----------


## An-Z

гробанулся.. разбили.. и вроде люди не равнодушные к авиации, а  такие болтуны... Самолёт повреждён при посадке, но будет восстанавливаться.. "а номер я вам не скажу!" (с)

----------


## ZIGZAG

Сразу хочу сказать,я с большим уважением отношусь к тем кто служит и честно исполняет свой долг в эти не спокойные времена,защищая таких виртуальных "летчиков" ботаников как я.Все свою информацию я черпаю из тематической литературы ,интернета и в частности на форумах,так что оперировать"вестями с полей"не могу,но простой анализ той информации которую я получаю показывает,-говорить,что стало хуже будет не верно.Например сейчас мне вспомнились две показательные катастрофы,одна 05года с мигом из Андреаполя,другая с майором Трояновым заблудившимся в Балтийском переулке,в обоих случаях потеря квалификации(в первом случае налет за прошлый год вроде 55часов,во втором 30)и недавние громкие АП с мигами из Домны-техника!и совсем свежее-СУ-27см Дзёмги(я как и многие был удивлен,что полет был ночью в СМУ на малой высоте).По моему эти примеры как раз показывают изменения в характерах АП-меньше стало вопиющих случаев не профессионализма.А насчет налета в 50-60 на КАЖДОГО летчика это мягко говоря спорно,не первый год читаю форумы о ВВС и новости из частей,такое было у "стариков"(ели можно так сказать),чаще всего радостно докладывали о 20-30!ч.Да и главный мой аргумент как "защитника Сердюкова"и прости Господи патриота-это война в Осетии,там наши ВВС выступили плохо(мягко сказано!)Все мы знаем откуда и как и кто там работал и нет смысла здесь приводить конкретные примеры дремучей глупости(в первую очередь командования)В 21в.так воевать нельзя!и именно по этому до нашего высшего руководства дошло,что нужно менять ВСЕ и быстро(времени мало)Прошу прощения за излишнюю эмоциональность и сумбурность ответа

----------


## leha-lp

Каждый имеет право на свое мнение, доказывать ни кому ни чего не буду, скажу одно «зомбо ящик»  (телевизор, СМИ ) работает на пять балов...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Каждый имеет право на свое мнение, доказывать ни кому ни чего не буду, скажу одно «зомбо ящик»  (телевизор, СМИ ) работает на пять балов...


 Не, я его не смотрю...я сижу на игле,на останкинской игле... :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> ИМХО Когда станет зашибись, то на авиафорумах станем судачить про то как не правильно летают, не тому учат и не так как надо. 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Действительно откуда, если нас так сильно уверили "знатоки" о преждевременной смерти всех предприятий страны.
> 
> http://www.helirussia.ru/index.php?id=109 сволочи, утаили, спрятали производственные мощности... падлы работой заводы обеспечивают... людёв хотят эксплуатировать ... долой... /кхе-кхе... дядя Немцов (Эйдман) моя правильно кричала?/



Понятно. 

Повторю вопрос.

Почему нельзя было поднять боеготовность 4-х ИАП (касательно Северо-Запада, т.е. о 6-й А ВВС/ПВО речь), а оптимизировали их до 2 АБ. Причем судя по постам только одну II разряда (2 эск Су-27), а вторую вообще III (1 эск МиГ-31). Ну сократили бы хотя бы только полк в Лодейном Поле, распределив его эскадрильи между оставшимися (самолетам ремонт, полкам керосин :Smile: ). 

*Короче, почему не восстанавливали технику и не поставляли новую, не давали больше керосина, а сокращали полки?*

МиГ-29 вроде как вообще 2 АБ остается (под Курском и в Домне), хотя по оптимизации планировали и в Миллерово 6969 АБ на МиГ-29 оставить. А теперь вот, по ссылке на предыдущей странице этой темы, там какая-то группа подчиненная Крымской 6972 АБ остается.

Теперь различных центров с МиГ-29 больше чем строевых баз. Хотя может так и лучше. Сейчас ничего не поймешь.

----------


## Полешук

> ....
> 
> http://www.helirussia.ru/index.php?id=109 сволочи, утаили, спрятали производственные мощности... падлы работой заводы обеспечивают... людёв хотят эксплуатировать ... долой... /кхе-кхе... дядя Немцов (Эйдман) моя правильно кричала?/


Точно с Авантюры...

Тему работоспособности вертолетных заводов уже затрагивали...

Кстати. Когда станет во весь рост вопрос по движкам для Ту-160, их эскадрилью в 6950 АБ тоже "оптимизруют"?

----------


## Redav

> Каждый имеет право на свое мнение, доказывать ни кому ни чего не буду, скажу одно «зомбо ящик»  (телевизор, СМИ ) работает на пять балов...


Согласен, каждый имеет право на свое мнение и возможность обосновать его имеющимися фактами. Лично мне интересно послушать ОБОСНОВАННОЕ мнение любого. 
И какие у Вас претензии к Pilot-у или другим участникам форума имеющим отношение к СМИ?  :Eek:

----------


## leha-lp

Претензий у меня ни к кому нет. Люди повторяют чужие слова, например по АП в предыдущем посте автор все перевернул с ног на голову, все примеры чудовищно перевраны - с моей точки зрения это не их вина. Раздражает одно, когда люди с чужих слов начинают рассуждать, так как будто это и есть истина.

----------


## Redav

> ... война в Осетии,там наши ВВС выступили плохо(мягко сказано!)Все мы знаем откуда и как и кто там работал и нет смысла здесь приводить конкретные примеры дремучей глупости(в первую очередь командования)...


ИМХО прежде всего в очередной раз убедились, что из-за отсутствия единого информационного поля взаимодействие фиговое. Можно валить шишки на командование, на кого угодно. Факт остается фактом - динамика боевых действий меняется кардинально и надо наверстывать время профуканное на перюстройку, дерьмократию и отказаться от половинчатых мер.

----------


## leha-lp

[QUOTE=ZIGZAG;55867].Например сейчас мне вспомнились две показательные катастрофы,одна 05года с мигом из Андреаполя,другая с майором Трояновым заблудившимся в Балтийском переулке,в обоих случаях потеря квалификации(в первом случае налет за прошлый год вроде 55часов,во втором 30)и недавние громкие АП с мигами из Домны-техника!и совсем свежее-СУ-27см Дзёмги(я как и многие был удивлен,что полет был ночью в СМУ на малой высоте).


Я имел в виду данный пример.

----------


## leha-lp

Про управление, которое стало лучше. Вы про АСУ слышали? Так вот существовала система в ИА, полк имел два ПН и мог автоматизировано работать с ними и вышестоящим КП дивизии(корпуса) , теперь в АБ переданы все ПН и с ними не то что в автомате даже связи нет. Ликвидируют КП дивизии - а работать на прямую с армией( командованием) как вы думаете, смогут, нет.   Подробней не буду, и так разговорился. Но поверьте в данной области стало в разы хуже, и ни кто ни чего не делает, даже на перспективу.

----------


## leha-lp

А про Осетию - те, кто как тут говорят, глупо управляли войсками, они как раз в новом облике и руководят оптимизацией.

----------


## Вовчек

По поводу того, что  наши ВВС выступили плохо в Осетии. Зачем обобщать не имея детального представления чем занимались рода авиации в те дни. Например вертолетчикам РЭБовцам надо огромное спасибо сказать.
2. Для верящих в действенность реформ Сердюкова. Что бы понять к чему реально привело создание АвБ, надо в их кухне повертеться и задачи попробывать порешать. Тогда оптимизма поубавится.

----------


## Redav

> Претензий у меня ни к кому нет. Люди повторяют чужие слова, например по АП в предыдущем посте автор все перевернул с ног на голову, все примеры чудовищно перевраны - с моей точки зрения это не их вина. Раздражает одно, когда люди с чужих слов начинают рассуждать, так как будто это и есть истина.


*leha-lp*, а Вы не предполагаете, не допускаете, что так форево, как у Вас не во всех частях? 

Михайлов, Зелин из года в год называли цифры роста среднего налета. ЕМНИП достигли уровня где-то 50-60 часов и стремятся его увеличивать. Это хорошо, но в СССР он был в районе 120 часов.

Восхищен Вами приведенным примером по уровню натренированности. Такого достигали в "застойные" времена летая по две смены четыре дня в неделю. Для того что бы "взять" УМП организовывали в округах сборы. На них и готовили на класс и подтверждали класс /со второго по снайпера/ Такого про нынешние ВВС пока еще не слышал. У Вас получилось, но все части сидя на базе при таком количестве и уровне подготовки летного состава столько нужных метеоусловий набрать не могут. Это легко проверить спросив кто летал в "застойные" годы.

К тому же в "застойные" времена с таким уровнем подготовки как в Вашей части исправность авиатехники была 90 %. Разве ВСЕ нынешние части имеют такую исправность техники?

ИМХО истины нет ни у Вас, ни у меня... она где-то рядом. Надеюсь она на "золотой" середине.

Меня удивляет, что до недавнего времени на авиафорумах жаловались на малый процент исправной авиатехники, а теперь читаю ваши посты и если допустить, что все части так же подготовлены то вообще не понимаю и не вижу ответа на вопрос: "А на чем летало наше ВВС и нафиг им перевооружение, ремонт (модернизация) техники, если все так форево?"

----------


## Redav

> ...
> *Короче, почему не восстанавливали технику и не поставляли новую, не давали больше керосина, а сокращали полки?*


Для начала бы узнать "лимиты" на ВВС и техсостояние не только авиапарка, но и сил, средств обеспечения, состояния аэродромов, возможностей по их капремонту. Все это не малых денюжек стоит. 

Можно создать АБ с 10 АП в штатах "застойного" времени, но чего они будут стоить если ... /условно-фантосмогорически/ будут иметь всего пару АПА, ТЗ и "убитые" ВВП с рулёжками?

Считаете не придерживаются какого-то оптимального варианта с учетом наращивания, обеспечения силами и средствами? 
Согласен, что многое нам не известно /и это хорошо/.

----------


## Redav

> Точно с Авантюры...


Не угадали. Даже адреса не знаю (Вы же про инет ресурс написали?).

Тему работоспособности вертолетных заводов уже затрагивали...




> Кстати. Когда станет во весь рост вопрос по движкам для Ту-160, их эскадрилью в 6950 АБ тоже "оптимизруют"?


Разве он должен встать?  :Eek:  ЕМНП он стоит и его решают... судя по косвенным признакам. Вы не знали?

----------


## Redav

> Про управление, которое стало лучше.


Разве оно стало лучше? Когда? За счет чего и как этого достигли?   :Eek: 




> Вы про АСУ слышали? Так вот существовала система в ИА...


Слышал, знаю. Расскажите мне ПЛИЗ как эта АСУ поможет когда "завалят" истребитель и надо будет доставать летчика. Она обеспечит управление и наведение для ПСО и "Грачей" даст им инфу по закрытому каналу связи... в графическом исполнении, т.е. на электронной карте? Нет. Эта славная АСУ работает только на ИА, а всякая летающая, ползающая "шелупонь" и взаимодействие с другими ей не интересно.

----------


## Redav

> А про Осетию - те, кто как тут говорят, глупо управляли войсками, они как раз в новом облике и руководят оптимизацией.


Млять... опять... 
Так они по своей глупости плохо руководили или они руководили так  потому что информацию не получали своевременно, а кто-то с передовой эту инфу передать не мог из-за отсутствия возможности... может на передачу инфы уходило много времени?

----------


## Redav

> По поводу того, что  наши ВВС выступили плохо в Осетии. Зачем обобщать не имея детального представления чем занимались рода авиации в те дни. Например вертолетчикам РЭБовцам надо огромное спасибо сказать.


*+100* 
Абсолютно согласен... всецело.




> Для верящих в действенность реформ Сердюкова. Что бы понять к чему реально привело создание АвБ, надо в их кухне повертеться и задачи попробывать порешать. Тогда оптимизма поубавится.


Тоже верно. Может подождем с выводами до того пока вся система "переформатируется", заработает и нам станут известны хотя бы примерные... не глобальные цели, задачи?

----------


## leha-lp

Извините, но я в бессмысленной полемике больше не буду участвовать, все, что хотел я, написал, а все остальное - это переливание из пустого в порожние. В основном люди любо не понимают о чем речь, либо вопрос настолько объемен, что по нему нужна беседа не в сети.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Понятно. 
> 
> Повторю вопрос.
> 
> Почему нельзя было поднять боеготовность 4-х ИАП (касательно Северо-Запада, т.е. о 6-й А ВВС/ПВО речь), а оптимизировали их до 2 АБ. Причем судя по постам только одну II разряда (2 эск Су-27), а вторую вообще III (1 эск МиГ-31). Ну сократили бы хотя бы только полк в Лодейном Поле, распределив его эскадрильи между оставшимися (самолетам ремонт, полкам керосин). 
> 
> *Короче, почему не восстанавливали технику и не поставляли новую, не давали больше керосина, а сокращали полки?*
> 
> МиГ-29 вроде как вообще 2 АБ остается (под Курском и в Домне), хотя по оптимизации планировали и в Миллерово 6969 АБ на МиГ-29 оставить. А теперь вот, по ссылке на предыдущей странице этой темы, там какая-то группа подчиненная Крымской 6972 АБ остается.
> ...



А вы правда думаете,что возможно сохранение того количества аэродромов и самолетов,что было раньше?,имхо это экономически трудно да и с военной точки зрения не нужно(угроза на данный момент менее вероятна там чем с юга например)Не забываете,что все эти аэродромы должны быть прикрыты и обеспеченны соответствующими средствами ПВО и не так как было раньше(к стати на счет ПВО аэродрома у меня возник вопрос к тем кто раньше служил-а какие средства ПВО штатно были на аэродроме например истребителей?,просто когда я был на МАКСе,расспрашивая разработчиков КБП они уверяли ,что в перспективе Панцирь будет на каждой АБ)Про миг, думаю тут беда кроется в двух вещах-сильный износ и меньшая эффективность его как истребителя по сравнению с су-27(кстати про МиГ-35!-у меня "кузен"работает на одном агрегатном заводе в Москве,так вот утверждает,что закажут 48шт и вроде все прояснится после Индийского тендара,хотя он слабо разбирается в технике и очень "ура патриотичен").

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Претензий у меня ни к кому нет. Люди повторяют чужие слова, например по АП в предыдущем посте автор все перевернул с ног на голову, все примеры чудовищно перевраны - с моей точки зрения это не их вина. Раздражает одно, когда люди с чужих слов начинают рассуждать, так как будто это и есть истина.



Вы определитесь пожалуйста,-я или вру или у вас просто свое мнение.С "чужих слов"я не начинаю рассуждать,а начинаю анализировать и делать выводы,-поверьте это разные вещи...с удовольствием в другой теме выслушаю ваше мнение по этим эпизодам!

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Про управление, которое стало лучше. Вы про АСУ слышали? Так вот существовала система в ИА, полк имел два ПН и мог автоматизировано работать с ними и вышестоящим КП дивизии(корпуса) , теперь в АБ переданы все ПН и с ними не то что в автомате даже связи нет. Ликвидируют КП дивизии - а работать на прямую с армией( командованием) как вы думаете, смогут, нет.   Подробней не буду, и так разговорился. Но поверьте в данной области стало в разы хуже, и ни кто ни чего не делает, даже на перспективу.



Слышал,и это для меня страшный сон,если так будут и 21 веке управлять авиацией.Вы отказываете в здравом смысле всем руководителям!?(лет 15 назад сам страдал максимализмом-у меня все начальники были идиоты!) думаю как раз о перспективе,то и заботятся....

----------


## ZIGZAG

> По поводу того, что  наши ВВС выступили плохо в Осетии. Зачем обобщать не имея детального представления чем занимались рода авиации в те дни. Например вертолетчикам РЭБовцам надо огромное спасибо сказать.
> 2. Для верящих в действенность реформ Сердюкова. Что бы понять к чему реально привело создание АвБ, надо в их кухне повертеться и задачи попробывать порешать. Тогда оптимизма поубавится.


Всем нашим солдатам и в частности летчикам я искренне благодарен за их работу и мужество в очередной раз проявленное!Но вертолеты РЭБ были там не сразу!(и эта тема отдельного разговора)И вообще меня не интересует"кто кому отдает честь"я знаю что такое "ВВС Грузии" и что такое ВВС России,и когда мы за четыре дня теряем по разным данным то ли около то ли более десяти самолетов и вертолетов,для меня  это показатель плохой работы и не эффективных ВВС.Да и делать вывод,что базы это хуже чем полки(даже вертясь в этой кухне)рано.

----------


## timsz

> и когда мы за четыре дня теряем по разным данным то ли около то ли более десяти самолетов и вертолетов,для меня  это показатель плохой работы и не эффективных ВВС.


Это как говорить. Можно - "за четыре дня", а можно - "за всю войну".

Так же и о сбитых. Можно говорить, что ВВС много потеряли, а можно, что наша войсковая ПВО хорошо отражает атаки.

----------


## timsz

Вот тут идут жаркие споры о том, что много сократили, мало осталось. Или наоборот.

А кто-нибудь перед тем, как спорить, посчитал сколько самолетов и летчиков нам надо? Как их оптимально распределить? Кто за это будет платить?

----------


## Полешук

> Вот тут идут жаркие споры о том, что много сократили, мало осталось. Или наоборот.
> 
> А кто-нибудь перед тем, как спорить, посчитал сколько самолетов и летчиков нам надо? Как их оптимально распределить? Кто за это будет платить?


Если коротко.
Сколько самолетов и летчиков - Россия пытается позиционировать себя сверхдержавой - вот и рассчитывайте сколько и как оптимально распределить. 
Кто за это будет платить - за кризисный 2009 число российских миллиардеров выросло. Следовательно кроме "оптимизации" армии возможно провести и "оптимизацию" финансовых ресурсов и потоков России.

Например у нас, в Беларуси, 15 лет назад рассчитали, что для фронтовой авиации оптимально оставить минимум 2 авиабазы истребителей, одну бомбардировщиков и одну штурмовиков. За 15 лет все базы остались, причем на своих местах (попытки перебазирования некоторых на другие аэродромы были пресечены доблестными "женсоветами", не пожелавшими переезда из добротных немецких домиков в общаги и казармы  :Biggrin: ). Единственно что истребительные АБ перешли с трех эскадрильного состава на двух, а бомбардировочная и штурмовая с четырех на трех (в 116 браб третья на Су-24МР, в 206 ШАБ третья на Л-39, купленных пару лет назад у Украины). Техника сокращенных эскадрилий осталась на авиабазах. 
Данный состав ФА рассчитывается сохранить по крайней мере до 2020 г. Две эскадрильи МиГ-29 модернизируются в МиГ-29 БМ (покрайней мере начали в 2005), третью планируют заменить на МиГ-35 (ранее планировали на 18 индийских Су-30 К, но сделка сорвалась, т.к. резко подорожал газ для РБ и денег не нашлось). Эскадрилью на Су-27 планировалось модернизировать по схеме Су-27СМ (УБ уже модернизированы в УБМ, один из которых и разбился в Польше). Все продуманно, спокойно, целеустремленно.
Если считать по Белоруссии, то даже не знаю что должно получиться. Если по населению - то оно в России в 15 раз больше. По территории вообще в 85 раз. Да еще на этой территории где-то 15 % мировых реурсов. По ВВП в 30 раз, кстати, больше (это на счет финансирования).
С другой стороны из расчета минус доля РВСН и ВМФ.
Направления и их роль по вероятному применению авиации особо со времен СССР не изменились. На Дальнем востоке только перераспределились доли Китая и США с Японией.
Но то что остается после "оптимизации", ИМХО конечно, ни в какие критерии не лезет.
Ресурсов страны, ИМХО,  с лихвой хватило бы на приведение в работоспсобное состояние того что было до "оптимизации" как по технике, так по аэродромам и личному составу, включая летный. Но не то, оптимизировать" начали. Не то. :Frown:

----------


## Полешук

> 1.А вы правда думаете,что возможно сохранение того количества аэродромов и самолетов,что было раньше?,имхо это экономически трудно да и с военной точки зрения не нужно
> 2.(угроза на данный момент менее вероятна там чем с юга например)
> 3.Не забываете,что все эти аэродромы должны быть прикрыты и обеспеченны соответствующими средствами ПВО и не так как было раньше(к стати на счет ПВО аэродрома у меня возник вопрос к тем кто раньше служил-а какие средства ПВО штатно были на аэродроме например истребителей?,
> 4.просто когда я был на МАКСе,расспрашивая разработчиков КБП они уверяли ,что в перспективе Панцирь будет на каждой АБ)
> 5.(кстати про МиГ-35!-у меня "кузен"работает на одном агрегатном заводе в Москве,так вот утверждает,что закажут 48шт и вроде все прояснится после Индийского тендара,хотя он слабо разбирается в технике и очень "ура патриотичен").


1. Ответ в моем посте выше.
2. На счет юга. от пяти ИАП на 2000 г. (2 на Су-27 и 3 на МиГ-29, один из которых, правда, еще где-то к 2001 перешел на Су-25 и стал 960 шап) по "оптимизации" планировали оставить 2 АБ с тремя истребительными эск в каждой (в Крымске на Су-27 I разряда (так как плюс вертолетный полк), в Миллерово на МиГ-29 II разряда). Но судя по ссылке на данном форуме в итоге осталась одан Крымская АБ, а В Миллерово какая-то группа от неё, непонятной структуры.
3. В советские времяна на каком аэродроме не был - везде максимум ЗСУ-23-3-2 и Иглы, то же и на белорусских авиабазах. Похоже маневр как был основным средством ПВО для авиаполков, так и останется для эскадрилий сейчас. Вот и сегодня под Минском "Олимпийку" перекрывают - будут Су-25 и МиГ-29 садиться и взлетать с автострады  :Smile: . 
В России, кстати, как часто с дорог летают? У нас каждый год с 2006-го.
4. вот на это точно денег не хватит!
5. Дай то Бог. Тогда и у нас одна эскадрилья точно будет (своя).
Кстати, как-то отмечалось, что 48 МиГ-35 будет закуплено после 2015 до 2020. А до до 2015 еще 24. Т.е всего 72, как и Су-35 (48 до 2015, 24 после). Но это выглядит почти как сказка в российских реалиях. Но почему бы и нет...

----------


## Redav

> Сколько самолетов и летчиков - Россия пытается позиционировать себя сверхдержавой - вот и рассчитывайте сколько и как оптимально распределить.


Как же рассчитать и кто расскажет условие задачи?




> Кто за это будет платить - за кризисный 2009 число российских миллиардеров выросло. Следовательно кроме "оптимизации" армии возможно провести и "оптимизацию" финансовых ресурсов и потоков России.


_Если до недавнего времени Россия поражала весь мир темпами, которыми росло число ее миллиардеров, то сейчас она поразила тем, как быстро их богатство улетучилось. Совокупное состояние «Золотой сотни» в 2009 году оценивается журналом в $ 142 млрд., это на $ 380 млрд. меньше, чем было годом ранее. В выигрыше оказались те предприниматели, которые успели до кризиса частично или полностью продать свои активы, прокомментировал результаты исследования заместитель главного редактора российского Forbes Николай Мазурин. Кроме того, бизнесмены старались в первую очередь сохранить, а не преумножить свое состояние. Ныне, как отмечает журнал, параметры нынешнего рейтинга почти полностью совпадают со списком 2004 года, когда «Золотая сотня» была опубликована впервые, а общее состояние российских миллиардеров достигало $ 140 млрд._
http://www.gtmarket.ru/news/corporate/2009/04/17/1971

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=342080

http://www.baltinfo.ru/tops/Rossiisk...krizisa-130241

ЕМНП государство довольно активно "оптимизирует" не только финансовые потоки, но и производство. Самый прелюбопытнейший пример - НПО "Сатурн"... але-ап и частная компания оказалась "под крылом" государства.  :Cool:  Теперь двигателестроительный "пермский куст" собирают под такое же крыло.

----------


## AC

> гробанулся.. разбили.. и вроде люди не равнодушные к авиации, а  такие болтуны... Самолёт повреждён при посадке, но будет восстанавливаться.. "а номер я вам не скажу!" (с)


*После этого будут восстанавливать?*  :Confused: 
"...В ходе пробега самолет зацепил консолью крыла снежный бруствер, перевернулся, частично разрушился и загорелся...".
http://www.take-off.ru/index.php/new...10#addcomments

----------


## timsz

> Если коротко.
> Сколько самолетов и летчиков - Россия пытается позиционировать себя сверхдержавой - вот и рассчитывайте сколько и как оптимально распределить. 
> Кто за это будет платить - за кризисный 2009 число российских миллиардеров выросло. Следовательно кроме "оптимизации" армии возможно провести и "оптимизацию" финансовых ресурсов и потоков России.


Это все вода. Нужны цифры. Иначе будет болтовня.

Я не считаю себя специалистом по военному планированию, поэтому посчитать не могу. По тому и не дискутирую. Если можно назвать дискуссию переливание из пустого в порожнее, как все плохо и будет еще хуже.

----------


## Полешук

> Это все вода. Нужны цифры.


А смысл?
Всеравно ведь




> Иначе будет болтовня.
> 
> Я не считаю себя специалистом по военному планированию, поэтому посчитать не могу. По тому и не дискутирую. Если можно назвать дискуссию переливание из пустого в порожнее, как все плохо и будет еще хуже.

----------


## timsz

> А смысл?
> Всеравно ведь


Если есть цифра, можно посмотреть, например, сильно сократили или, наоборот, слабо. Можно посмотреть, потянет ли такую структуру экономика.


А вообще судить старыми мерками сегодняшние дела нельзя. Другая страна, другая политика, другой мир, другое оружие.

----------


## Полешук

> 1.Если есть цифра, можно посмотреть, например, сильно сократили или, наоборот, слабо. Можно посмотреть, потянет ли такую структуру экономика.
> 
> 
> 2.А вообще судить старыми мерками сегодняшние дела нельзя. Другая страна, другая политика, другой мир, другое оружие.


1.Есть цифры до "оптимизации" и по плану "оптимизации" начала 2009.
Однако затем этот план был существенно скорректирован, судя по предыдущим постам  - количество баз еще уменьшили и вместо трехэскадрильных сделали как и полки до "оптимизации" двух эскадрильными, но вроде большей численности.
Так как оставшиеся базы и их разряды фактически известны дело за количеством самолетов в новых эскадрильях. при этом считать самолеты отпраленые на хранение ,думаю особо не стоит. Шансов  взлететь у них особо нет (похоже даже в Липецке, где сократили летный состав БРАТ).

2. :Confused: 
Позвольте уточнить про "другое оружие"...

----------


## timsz

> 1.Есть цифры до "оптимизации" и по плану "оптимизации" начала 2009.


Я говорил о цифрах, которые считают правильными те, кто считает неправильными цифры "оптимизации".




> 2.
> Позвольте уточнить про "другое оружие"...


Со времени создания старой структуры другое оружие появилось не только у наших противников, но и даже и у нас.

----------


## Полешук

> 1. Я говорил о цифрах, которые считают правильными те, кто считает неправильными цифры "оптимизации".
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Со времени создания старой структуры другое оружие появилось не только у наших противников, но и даже и у нас.


1. Это цифры те что были до "оптимизации" плюс десять процентов. :Smile: 

2. "Со времени создания старой структуры" хм... :Confused: 

Да что же это все-таки за "другое оружие"?
Порадуйте же общественность :Cool: .

----------


## ZIGZAG

> 1. Это цифры те что были до "оптимизации" плюс десять процентов.
> 
> 2. "Со времени создания старой структуры" хм...
> 
> Да что же это все-таки за "другое оружие"?
> Порадуйте же общественность.


Вы продолжаете оперировать устаревшими и изжившими себя подходами!Как можно сравнивать например МиГ-29(9-12)с сегодняшним СМТ!!!???и так по каждому ЛА!!!(и не только самолеты но др вооружения)и не надо мне говорить ,что их всего 30!!я сам знаю чего и сколько,но это неговорит ,что это будет вечно(дефицит современной техники).

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Если есть цифра, можно посмотреть, например, сильно сократили или, наоборот, слабо. Можно посмотреть, потянет ли такую структуру экономика.
> 
> 
> А вообще судить старыми мерками сегодняшние дела нельзя. Другая страна, другая политика, другой мир, другое оружие.


Обсалютно согласен!об этом я всегда и говорю,что не применяйте советские лекалы ,все круто изменилось!

----------


## FLOGGER

> А вот по поводу объединения авиаций в ВВС не согласен. Только что из Пскова. Сами летчики из Крестов говорят, что теперь у десантников полный гемор с прыжками на Ан-2. Разрешение теперь только через Главкома. Это говорят летчики полка, которым передали Ан-2. Да и полку эти кукурузники не нужны вообще.


Я хочу уточнить: эту  эскадрилью Ан-2 перебазировали в Кресты? В Шабанах её уже нет? Теперь десантура опять через весь город тащится, чтоб с Ан-2 прыгнуть?

----------


## Pilot

Какие-то перелетели, на площадке стояли без двигателей и без ресурса, но это весна и грунт еще не подсох, может потом будут летать как обычно

----------


## timsz

> 1. Это цифры те что были до "оптимизации" плюс десять процентов.


И как эта цифра получена?




> 2. "Со времени создания старой структуры" хм...
> 
> Да что же это все-таки за "другое оружие"?
> Порадуйте же общественность.


По-моему, старая структура основывается на структуре послевоенного времени. Можно я не буду перечислять все "другое оружие"?

Притом туда надо добавить не только новые типы самолетов, а новые системы борьбы с самолетами, новое вооружение самолетов, новые системы управления войсками, новое сухопутное и морское оружие. Война поменялась. Она стала скоротечной, высокоточной, маневренной и дорогой. Числом уже не возьмешь, надо умением.

----------


## Полешук

> 1. И как эта цифра получена?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. По-моему, старая структура основывается на структуре послевоенного времени. 
> 3. Можно я не буду перечислять все "другое оружие"?
> 
> 4. Притом туда надо добавить не только новые типы самолетов, а новые системы борьбы с самолетами, новое вооружение самолетов, новые системы управления войсками, новое сухопутное и морское оружие. Война поменялась. Она стала скоротечной, высокоточной, маневренной и дорогой. Числом уже не возьмешь, надо умением.


1. Вы бы, ради приличия,  сначала свою привели...

2. Хм. послевоенное время довольно продолжительно. И чем плоха была их  структура?.
3. Сделайте ,все-таки, одолжение.
4. Еще туда надо добавить и межгалактические звездные крейсеры на запасной орбите в районе Урана, ждущие только приказа. :Cool:

----------


## timsz

> 1. Вы бы, ради приличия,  сначала свою привели...


По поводу своей цифры я уже говорил.



> 2. Хм. послевоенное время довольно продолжительно. И чем плоха была их  структура?.


Тем, что рассчитана на применение огромного количества относительно дешевых самолетов с посредственными (относительно сегодняшнего времени) характеристиками.



> 3. Сделайте ,все-таки, одолжение.


Ну начнем-с....

Буква А:

А-10
А-50
Абрамс
A/F-18
AGM-все подряд
Ан-124
Апач
Атомные авианосцы
Атомные подводные лодки

наверное, что-то забыл.




> 4. Еще туда надо добавить и межгалактические звездные крейсеры на запасной орбите в районе Урана, ждущие только приказа.


То есть, Вы настаиваете на том, что разрабатывая структуру ВВС можно не принимать во внимание то, для уничтожения чего ВВС предназначены, и то, что создано для борьбы с ВВС.

----------


## Полешук

> По поводу своей цифры я уже говорил.
> 
> Тем, что рассчитана на применение огромного количества относительно дешевых самолетов с посредственными (относительно сегодняшнего времени) характеристиками.
> 
> Ну начнем-с....
> 
> Буква А:
> 
> А-10
> ...


Это что, стеб что ли???

----------


## timsz

Это новое вооружение, которое появилось со времени создания старой структуры ВВС, с послевоенного времени.

Вы зачем-то очень просили его перечислить.

----------


## Полешук

> Это новое вооружение, которое появилось со времени создания старой структуры ВВС, с послевоенного времени.
> 
> Вы зачем-то очень просили его перечислить.


Так вы что, со времен ВОВ "копаете" :Confused: 

Ну если уж на то пошло, то с тех пор структура ВВС неоднократно менялась. В том числе на оперативном уровне был отказ от авиакоропусов как промежуточного звена между дивизией и воздушной армией, на стратегическом было подчинение округам (вместо ВА были ВВС округов), было уничтожение и воссоздание ША, создание и уничтожение ИБА. Были и переходы с двух на трех и наоборот эскадрильные полки. Объединили ВВС и ПВО создав вместо Ва армии ВВС и ПВО.
Да и структуру по "оптимизации" принципиально новой не назовешь. Базы I разряда - читай теже дивизии, только состоящие непосредственно из эскадрилий, а не из полков и отдельных эскадрилий, как дивизии. Базы II разряда так и остались полками двухэскадрильного состава. Оставшиеся от некоторых полков отдельные эскадрильи поименовали базами III разряда. Армии ВВС и ПВО переименовали в командования ВВС и ПВО.
Так что не надо.

Как и предыдущие реформирования современная "оптимизация" для внешнего формального оформления реального сокращения авиации. Без всяких оптимизаций схожее сокращение полков планировали провести еще 3-4 года назад. Но что-то этому помешало. А тут как раз келейная "оптимизация" подвернулась. Кстати, могли и какие слушания предварительно провести. Так нет.

Хотя.
Тем кто при власти, конечно, виднее. Счас главное накачать ликвидностью различные финасовые структуры, дабы те немножко на биржах поигрались, "пузырьки" разные понадували. Один фиг промышленность в целом и ОПК в частности такие ресурсы уже не освоят в производственном плане, ибо некому, не на чем да и не зачем. Впереди  очередная "оптимизаци" под очередное "новое оружие" - Мистрали, Рафали, Астеры и Леклерки. Нефть опять дорожает, фондовый рынок растет, евриков под это дело хватит. И никакой головной боли по  развитию отечественной промышленности (включая ОПК) и науки. Благодать. Заодно в плане борьбы с коррупцией меньше возможностей для "распила" останется.

Извиняюсь за много букав, но накипело немного.

----------


## timsz

> Так вы что, со времен ВОВ "копаете"


С времени образования старой структуры.




> Ну если уж на то пошло, то с тех пор структура ВВС неоднократно менялась. В том числе на оперативном уровне был отказ от авиакоропусов как промежуточного звена между дивизией и воздушной армией, на стратегическом было подчинение округам (вместо ВА были ВВС округов), было уничтожение и воссоздание ША, создание и уничтожение ИБА. Были и переходы с двух на трех и наоборот эскадрильные полки. Объединили ВВС и ПВО создав вместо Ва армии ВВС и ПВО.


Так это все на уровне подчинения менялось. На уровне полков изменения были относительно небольшими. Или я не прав?




> Как и предыдущие реформирования современная "оптимизация" для внешнего формального оформления реального сокращения авиации. Без всяких оптимизаций схожее сокращение полков планировали провести еще 3-4 года назад. Но что-то этому помешало. А тут как раз келейная "оптимизация" подвернулась. Кстати, могли и какие слушания предварительно провести. Так нет.


На самом деле самое принципиальное отличие сегодняшних ВВС России от ВВС СССР в том, что сейчас это не ВВС страны, чьей задачей является победа коммунизма в мировом масштабе. Вряд ли в обозримом будущем планируется окупационная кампания даже сопоставимая с войной в Афганистане. Вообще в такой ситуации сокращение выглядит вполне логичным.

Конечно, я был бы рад, если бы у нас было 10000 самых современных самолетов, разбросанных по всей стране (и за рубежом) в полной боевой готовности. Но на это у нас нет ни средств, ни времени. Пока столько самолетов будет производиться, они уже устареют.

Но нужно ли столько? Надо ли, например, иметь 10 полков Су-34, разбросанных по стране, или достаточно одного, который сможет быстро реагировать и наносить удары  в любой точке?

И главный вопрос - кто за всю эту армаду будет платить. Вы готовы отдавать в год несколько десятков тысяч рублей? Я - нет.




> Хотя.
> Тем кто при власти, конечно, виднее. Счас главное накачать ликвидностью различные финасовые структуры, дабы те немножко на биржах поигрались, "пузырьки" разные понадували. Один фиг промышленность в целом и ОПК в частности такие ресурсы уже не освоят в производственном плане, ибо некому, не на чем да и не зачем. Впереди  очередная "оптимизаци" под очередное "новое оружие" - Мистрали, Рафали, Астеры и Леклерки. Нефть опять дорожает, фондовый рынок растет, евриков под это дело хватит. И никакой головной боли по  развитию отечественной промышленности (включая ОПК) и науки. Благодать. Заодно в плане борьбы с коррупцией меньше возможностей для "распила" останется.


Справедливости ради, надо отметить, что накачивали именно ликвидностью, а не финансовыми средствами. То есть, никто денег просто так на безвозвратной основе банкам не давал. А пустили ли они их на биржу - это вопрос их ума (или, скорее, глупости). А вот МиГ, например, получил деньги в уставный капитал, то есть насовсем.

----------


## Полешук

> На самом деле самое принципиальное отличие сегодняшних ВВС России от ВВС СССР в том, что сейчас это не ВВС страны, чьей задачей является победа коммунизма в мировом масштабе. Вряд ли в обозримом будущем планируется окупационная кампания даже сопоставимая с войной в Афганистане. Вообще в такой ситуации сокращение выглядит вполне логичным.


Да про победу коммунизма во всем мире еще при Хрущеве забыли. Армию готовили максимум до Гиблартара.





> Но нужно ли столько? Надо ли, например, иметь 10 полков Су-34, разбросанных по стране, или достаточно одного, который сможет быстро реагировать и наносить удары  в любой точке?


Ну вы максималист. Даже "оптимизаторы" 6 баз с Су-24М/34 планировали оставить, а план закупок до этого озвучивался не менее 300 (эти самые 10 полков). 
Один полк сможет быстро реагировать и наносить удары в любой точке, если он будет оснащен межзвездными крейсерами с той самой запасной орбиты в районе Урана, только надо будет их ближе к Земле переместить. Во.
(вы ж на карту России посмотрити, млин).




> И главный вопрос - кто за всю эту армаду будет платить. Вы готовы отдавать в год несколько десятков тысяч рублей? Я - нет.


Если нет - то заплатите китаской или еще какой армии за их армаду.




> Справедливости ради, надо отметить, что накачивали именно ликвидностью, а не финансовыми средствами. То есть, никто денег просто так на безвозвратной основе банкам не давал. А пустили ли они их на биржу - это вопрос их ума (или, скорее, глупости). А вот МиГ, например, получил деньги в уставный капитал, то есть насовсем.


Некоторые тоже получили и освоили:



> 07.04.2010, 14:37:47 Версия для печати | PDA/КПК   
> 
>   Модель БПЛА "Аист". Фото с сайта missiles.ru 
> 
> Нелетающие беспилотники обошлись России в пять миллиардов рублей
> 
> Министерство обороны России потратило на разработку и испытание беспилотных летательных аппаратов пять миллиардов рублей, не добившись никакого результата. Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил заместитель министра обороны России Владимир Поповкин. "У кого что было в стране, мы все собрали, разработав программу испытаний. *Эту программу испытаний не выдержал ни один беспилотник*", - отметил он. 
> В ноябре 2009 года главнокомандующий ВВС России Александр Зелин заявил, что в ближайшее время не планируется принимать на вооружение российские беспилотники. По его словам, российские БПЛА пока не удовлетворяют требованиям ВВС ни по скорости, ни по высотности, ни по автономности полета, ни по разрешающей способности следящей аппаратуры. 
> 
> ...


Это тоже новое оружие. Причем у России пока в основном израильского производства. Но возможно скоро и европейцы подключаться.
В принципе в этом ничего зазорного и нет, за исключением того, что СССР был когда-то лидером беспилотной авиации, а израильские беспилотники - не самых новых моделей...

----------


## Полешук

> На самом деле самое принципиальное отличие сегодняшних ВВС России от ВВС СССР в том, что сейчас это не ВВС страны, чьей задачей является победа коммунизма в мировом масштабе. Вряд ли в обозримом будущем планируется окупационная кампания даже сопоставимая с войной в Афганистане. Вообще в такой ситуации сокращение выглядит вполне логичным.


По сравнению с ВВС СССР (даже без ПВО с их авиацией) сокращение действительно выглядит уместным. Но по сравнению с тем что было на конец 2008 - вы уж извиняйте, сокращать там было нечего... Да и "оптимизировать"...

----------


## timsz

> Да про победу коммунизма во всем мире еще при Хрущеве забыли. Армию готовили максимум до Гиблартара.


Это не так важно. Важно, что это была наступательная армия.




> Один полк сможет быстро реагировать и наносить удары в любой точке, если он будет оснащен межзвездными крейсерами с той самой запасной орбиты в районе Урана, только надо будет их ближе к Земле переместить. Во.
> (вы ж на карту России посмотрити, млин).


Если понадобится вдруг ни с того, ни с сего через час нанести удар, то да. Но такие задачи не ставятся. А за сколько в реальности могут быть сброшены бомбы с Су-34 (с учетом любимых всеми туалета и микроволновки) - это интересно.




> Если нет - то заплатите китаской или еще какой армии за их армаду.


Крылатая фраза, конечно, замечательная, но не надо возводить ее в догму. Каждое государство имеет ограниченные ресурсы, которые можно потратить на военные нужды. Превышение этих ресурсов приводит к развалу и перестройкам. Как и в случае с "Халва! Халва!" угроза кормить чужую армию не увеличит ВВП.

Чтобы не кормить китайскую армию, я кормлю РВСН.





> Это тоже новое оружие. Причем у России пока в основном израильского производства. Но возможно скоро и европейцы подключаться.


Наши тоже есть, даже использовались в боевых действиях. Даже, похоже, один был нашими же и сбит. Фиговые они только.

А мысль купить иностранные беспилотники и посмотреть, какой же беспилотник нам нужен, до того, как давать задание производителям, мне кажется неожиданно для наших военных грамотной и умной.




> В принципе в этом ничего зазорного и нет, за исключением того, что СССР был когда-то лидером беспилотной авиации, а израильские беспилотники - не самых новых моделей...


Это предложение поныть о том, как раньше было хорошо и как сейчас все плохо? Без меня, пожалуйста.

----------


## timsz

> По сравнению с ВВС СССР (даже без ПВО с их авиацией) сокращение действительно выглядит уместным. Но по сравнению с тем что было на конец 2008 - вы уж извиняйте, сокращать там было нечего... Да и "оптимизировать"...



По-прежнему нужна цифра сколько надо. А ее по-прежнему нет.

И справедливости ради надо отметить, что в 2009 году впервые за много лет были заключены контракты на покупку самолетов.

----------


## Redav

> Если нет - то заплатите китаской или еще какой армии за их армаду.


значит ли это что Вы платить не желаете, но готовы потерпеть, если будут трясти  карманы у других?  :Biggrin: 




> ... за исключением того, что СССР был когда-то лидером беспилотной авиации, ...


это когда и в какой БЛА мы были лидерами, а когда и почему это лидерство потеряли?

----------


## Carrey

> это когда и в какой БЛА мы были лидерами, а когда и почему это лидерство потеряли?


1956 (начало ОКР) - 1964-1972 (производство) гг., ОКБ-156, отдел "К", изделия "121" и "123". Когда и почему потеряли лидерство - причины неспецифические, общие: отставание по элементной базе, развитие космических средств фото/радиоразведки и тем более доставки вооружения.

----------


## Redav

> 1956 (начало ОКР) - 1964-1972 (производство) гг., ОКБ-156, отдел "К", изделия "121" и "123". Когда и почему потеряли лидерство - причины неспецифические, общие: отставание по элементной базе, развитие космических средств фото/радиоразведки и тем более доставки вооружения.


И почему отказались от "изделия 121" считавшийся оперативно-стратегическим беспилотным самолетом-снарядом именуемый ныне как крылатая ракета?  :Cool:  

Ноу-хау "изделия 123" в чем, том что беспилотник одноразового действия7

_При проектировании Ту-123 предполагалось многократное использование лишь его НЧ. Однако в практической эксплуатации для каждого полета целиком готовился новый самолет._
http://sergib.agava.ru/russia/tupolev/123/123_1.htm

или ноу-хау в том что советские БПЛА самые большие в мире?


По тем временам вероятно он нам был нужен, но теперь то элементная база не вопрос, а БЛА нетути... Зато сколько крику от разработчиков: "дай денюжку, дай". Доходит дело до результата: "ну не шмогла, не шмогла, дай еще денюжку".  :Cool:

----------


## alexvolf

> И почему отказались от "изделия 121" считавшийся оперативно-стратегическим беспилотным самолетом-снарядом именуемый ныне как крылатая ракета?  
> 
> Ноу-хау "изделия 123" в чем, том что беспилотник одноразового По тем временам вероятно он нам был нужен, но теперь то элементная база не вопрос, а БЛА нетути... Зато сколько крику от разработчиков: "дай денюжку, дай". Доходит дело до результата: "ну не шмогла, не шмогла, дай еще денюжку".


Уважаемый Redav
  Не стоит путать БПЛА стратегического назначения с БПЛА батальоно-ротного армейского (или полицейского антитеррористического) назначения. Насчет " ну не шмогла,дай еще денюжку" то сие не новость.
В былые времена не то,что КБ НКВД,а кружок ЮТ пионеров и школьников
выдал бы на гора полторы сотни разных  моделей-выбирай не хочу.Сейчас времена другие- привыкли к демократии и потребительскому меркантилизму

----------


## Carrey

Кто сказал "отказались"? Стоял на вооружении до полного израсходования ресурса, далее служил в качестве целей.

Что Вас более интересует - "ноу-хау" или "лидерство в БЛА"? Впрочем, было и то, и другое. 123 - уникальная машина. Книжку дать с подробностями или сами найдёте?




> в практической эксплуатации для каждого полета целиком готовился новый самолет.


 - как Вы сами должны понимать, это очень сильный и развёрнутый аргумент. Тщательнее надо:




> _После этого [ приземления ] самолёт не использовался, хотя некоторые исправные исправные агрегаты НПК [ носовой приборный контейнер ] можно было применять в качестве запчастей. Для очередного полёта готовилась новая машина._


По тем временам "123" дал неоценимые данные разведки, впоследствии очень пригодившиеся в качестве полётных заданий для оперативно-тактических ракет, не говоря о прочем.

Про нынешнюю импотенцию, мы уже, кажется, в другой ветке подробно обсудили. Хотя, думаю, тут дело не в отсутствии мозгов, а в отсутствии сопутствующих нормальному ходу ОКР условий.

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый Redav
>   Не стоит путать ...


Уважаемый alexvolf
Вы правильно НЕ подметили, что указанные комплексы помянуты НЕ мной, а Carrey, так легче перевести стрелки на меня.

В указанные времена товарищ Туполев получил образец и славно его скопировал и назвали сие изделие Ту-4, потому как "дорога ложка к обеду". 
Надеюсь не будем рыться в грязном белье за что сел перед войной славный конструктор...

Сейчас же когда пытаются *купить технологии* и делать технику на законных основаниях, то это почему-то воспринимается как конец света... Может действительно пора преподавание истории в школах и ВУЗах взять в ежовые руковицы...  :Cool: 

Кружок ЮТ отдыхает, потому как там проблем с созданием выше крыше и сделать надо не абы что и абы как, а то что требуют...

----------


## Redav

> Кто сказал "отказались"? Стоял на вооружении до полного израсходования ресурса, далее служил в качестве целей.


Ага, Ми-8 тоже работают до полного израсходывания ресурса, а потом новые покупают, а с этими изделиями такого не произошло...




> Что Вас более интересует - "ноу-хау" или "лидерство в БЛА"? Впрочем, было и то, и другое. 123 - уникальная машина. Книжку дать с подробностями или сами найдёте?


Все, только желательно сразу сравнивать с зарубежной техникой. дабы мог удивиться: "Как и за бугром такая же фича была?"




> По тем временам "123" дал неоценимые данные разведки, впоследствии очень пригодившиеся в качестве полётных заданий для оперативно-тактических ракет, не говоря о прочем.


а поподробней можно?

----------


## Redav

> После этого [ приземления ] самолёт не использовался, хотя некоторые исправные исправные агрегаты НПК [ носовой приборный контейнер ] можно было применять в качестве запчастей. Для очередного полёта готовилась новая машина.


Хотя... некоторые... можно было...
Только _Для очередного полёта готовилась новая машина._ и ни слова о том, что разрешено ли было использовать  обломки старой и зачем они были нужны если новая в полном комплекте  :Biggrin:

----------


## Carrey

Самоустраняюсь от беспредметного спора. Успехов в изысканиях истины!

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf
> Вы правильно НЕ подметили, что указанные комплексы помянуты НЕ мной, а Carrey, так легче перевести стрелки на меня.
> Кружок ЮТ отдыхает, потому как там проблем с созданием выше крыше и сделать надо не абы что и абы как, а то что требуют...


Уважаемый Redav
Вполне согласен с Вами по вопросу Туполева и перевода стрелок.Но..
Принятое решение тов.Сталина   о копировании Ту-4 позволило: 1)перестроит практически всю довоенную промышленность на новые рельсы(а не только МАП).Для этого в стране имелся задел.Как известно Сталин,после победы над Германией отказался от выплат репараций золотом,чем немало удивил американцев,а взял германские репарации в
натуральном исчислении (к примеру согласно данным ГТУ различного заводского оборудования 2885 един.и т.д.)  2) при этом следует учитывать,что в стране была плановая,а не рыночная  экономика (две громадные разницы).3) существовала жесткая
ответственность руководителя (вплоть до уголовной) и производственная дисциплина рабочих которые всю войну напряженно совершенствовали свое мастерство.
И последнее - любая западная технология  без соответствующего оборудования,материалов,ст  аночного парка равна пшику.Ноу-хау сегоднящнего дня, Вам, боюсь, никто не продаст на государственном уровне без коррупционной составляющей .Следовательно вы должны будете пользоватся достижением технологии вчерашнего дня и идти с отставанием...

----------


## Redav

> ...Принятое решение тов.Сталина  ...


В целом согласен.




> И последнее - любая западная технология  без соответствующего оборудования,материалов,ст  аночного парка равна пшику.Ноу-хау сегоднящнего дня, Вам, боюсь, никто не продаст на государственном уровне без коррупционной составляющей .Следовательно вы должны будете пользоватся достижением технологии вчерашнего дня и идти с отставанием...


Так наши не покупают, то что не продается. ИМХО нам надо не вчерашнее и не ноу-хау, а сегодняшнее... современное. С оборудованием с технологиями, на взаимозаменямемых материалах.

----------


## alexvolf

> Так наши не покупают, то что не продается. ИМХО нам надо не вчерашнее и не ноу-хау, а сегодняшнее... современное. С оборудованием с технологиями, на взаимозаменямемых материалах.


Покупают,... как на прилавке,так и под прилавком.Как там народ говорит-"Не мытьем,так катаньем".Один скандал по поводу американских систем ANVIS чего стоит.И новье и старье за новье.Впрочем это только нам на пользу.Возмужаем и окрепнем в рыночной борьбе.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ноу-хау "изделия 123" в чем, том что беспилотник одноразового действия7
> 
> При проектировании Ту-123 предполагалось многократное использование лишь его НЧ. Однако [B]в практической эксплуатации для каждого полета целиком готовился новый самолет


Как я понимаю, то процесс использования Ту-123 возлагался целиком на интересы государства. И, если в СССР считали, что это стоит того, то нет смысла сейчас, спустя почти полвека, обсуждать его техническое (если оно было) несовершенство, все приходит со временем





> или ноу-хау в том что советские БПЛА самые большие в мире?


А должны быть самыми маленькими в мире? А их ветром не сдует?




> По тем временам вероятно он нам был нужен, но теперь то элементная база не вопрос, а БЛА нетути... Зато сколько крику от разработчиков: "дай денюжку, дай". Доходит дело до результата: "ну не шмогла, не шмогла, дай еще денюжку".


А Вы полагаете, что создать новую технику можно бесплатно? И еще позволю себе предложить Вам не ерничать. а говорить нормальным языком (это к "шмогла-не  шмогла"). И еще, насчет "шмогла-не шмогла". Не кажется ли Вам, что история с "Булавой" гораздо более подходит к Вашей "шмогла-не шмогла"? Официально (только сегодня слышал очередное упоминанаие о ней) из 11 пусков 7 признаны неудачными, но, тем не менее с ней продолжают мудохаться. Думаю, даже в СССР от этой затеи уже отказались бы.

----------


## Redav

> Как я понимаю, то процесс использования...


Разделяю Ваше понимание и согласен. Только разговор начался с другого и о другом...




> А должны быть самыми маленькими в мире?


Для каких задач?




> А Вы полагаете, что создать новую технику можно бесплатно?


Разве  :Eek:  и где такое мной заявлялось?




> ...Не кажется ли Вам, что история с "Булавой" гораздо более подходит к Вашей "шмогла-не шмогла"? Официально (только сегодня слышал очередное упоминанаие о ней) из 11 пусков 7 признаны неудачными, но, тем не менее с ней продолжают мудохаться. Думаю, даже в СССР от этой затеи уже отказались бы.


Вот поэтому по БЛА технологии планируют закупить за рубежом, но технологии по производству аналога "Булавы" нам ни кто не продаст. Надо самим делать.
За СССР не надо думать, там надо в истории "рыться" и узнавать чего и как делали. "Мудохались" еще ого-го как...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Разделяю Ваше понимание и согласен. Только разговор начался с другого и о другом...


Это ответ  на Вашу реплику о Ту-123.





> Для каких задач?


Это ответ на Вашу иронию о самых больших в мире БЛА в СССР.





> Разве  и где такое мной заявлялось?


Ну это же Ваши слова, что деньги потратили, а толку нет. Или я в чем-то ошибся?





> Вот поэтому по БЛА технологии планируют закупить за рубежом,


Ну, естественно. Похоронив то, что уже существовало, теперь самое время сделать вид, что у нас это создать уже невозможно. Конечно, гораздо проще, а, главное, наваристее, шастать заграницу и распулять там бабло, не забывая про свой карман, чем восстанавливать здесь, что уже было создано нашими родителями. За это, в конце концов, можно и ответить. А так, если что не так пойдет, можно и на евреев свалить: продали, дескать, козлы, не то.



> но технологии по производству аналога "Булавы" нам ни кто не продаст. Надо самим делать.


Так и делали! Задолго до "лихих" 2000-ых.



> За СССР не надо думать, там надо в истории "рыться" и узнавать чего и как делали. "Мудохались" еще ого-го как...


А я и  не думаю за СССР. Там и так было, кому думать. Чай, не дураки сидели и в МО, и в МОПе,  и в МСМе, и в Совмине и т. д. А, что касается "мудохались", то, *да, мудохались!* Но через 12 лет после Войны запустили спутник, через 16 лет-Гагарина!!!  А за 25 лет "перестройки" и прочих "реформ" просрано, по-моему, вообще все. Живем, торгуя, как проститутка, своим телом (т.е., недрами).

----------


## timsz

> А за 25 лет "перестройки" и прочих "реформ" просрано, по-моему, вообще все. Живем, торгуя, как проститутка, своим телом (т.е., недрами).


"Все было украдено до нас". Основы системы сгнили гораздо раньше, чем началась перестройка. Так же как торговля недрами.

----------


## Redav

> Это ответ  на Вашу реплику о Ту-123.
> Это ответ на Вашу иронию о самых больших в мире БЛА в СССР.


Считаете лучше вырывать реплики из разговора и когда речь идет про "круглое", то начать говорить про "квадратное"?




> Ну это же Ваши слова, что деньги потратили, а толку нет. Или я в чем-то ошибся?


И какое отношение это имеет в Вашему заявлению-вопросу о создании бесплатной техники?




> Ну, естественно. Похоронив то, что уже существовало, теперь самое время сделать вид, что у нас это создать уже невозможно. Конечно, гораздо проще, а, главное, наваристее, шастать заграницу и распулять там бабло, не забывая про свой карман, чем восстанавливать здесь, что уже было создано нашими родителями. За это, в конце концов, можно и ответить. А так, если что не так пойдет, можно и на евреев свалить: продали, дескать, козлы, не то.


Уау... Как ловко картишки передергиваются  :Biggrin: 

Значит выбираем славный путь регулярного отваливания бабла, смотрим как нам демонстрируется бурная деятельность, на сроки забиваем и пыхтим от удовольствия...

Конечно наваристее сгонять за границу, закупить опытные образцы, испытать их в своих условиях, пригласить иностранных фирмачей и притащив за шкварник своих ваятелей БЛА усадить их за стол переговоров. После чего подписать контракт о создании СП, покупке оборудования, технологий... и не мешало бы нежно на ушко прошептать своим хениям: "Не научитесь у людей как надо делать и не сделаете, то что нам надо то по статье за изнасилование крупного рогатого скота в извращенной форме поедите в бессрочную командировку на "Белый лебедь" с конфискацией всего имущества всей вашей родни."  :Cool: 




> А я и  не думаю за СССР. Там и так было, кому думать. Чай, не дураки сидели и в МО, и в МОПе,  и в МСМе, и в Совмине и т. д. А, что касается "мудохались", то, *да, мудохались!* Но через 12 лет после Войны запустили спутник, через 16 лет-Гагарина!!!  А за 25 лет "перестройки" и прочих "реформ" просрано, по-моему, вообще все. Живем, торгуя, как проститутка, своим телом (т.е., недрами).


А через 46 лет меченый профукал Державу и не оказалось буйных-малых готовых воспротивиться этому. Зато теперь когда отдали долги, отодвинули от кормушки тварей и стали заниматься делом, то начинается вой про "все не так и все не эдак"...
ИМХО Нет конечно идилии, но и нет той безысходности во времена когда у нас была страна миллионеров... на которые нихрена не купишь.
Значит будем "мудохаться" с "Булавой" и доводить ее до ума и главные-генеральные уже имеют пример, что если не справился, не сделал, то освободи креслице со всеми вытекающими...

----------


## Полешук

> Считаете лучше вырывать реплики из разговора и когда речь идет про "круглое", то начать говорить про "квадратное"?
> 
> 
> И какое отношение это имеет в Вашему заявлению-вопросу о создании бесплатной техники?
> 
> 
> Уау... Как ловко картишки передергиваются 
> 
> Значит выбираем славный путь регулярного отваливания бабла, смотрим как нам демонстрируется бурная деятельность, на сроки забиваем и пыхтим от удовольствия...
> ...


Не могу понять. Это стёб или наивность?

----------


## Полешук

> "Все было украдено до нас". Основы системы сгнили гораздо раньше, чем началась перестройка. Так же как торговля недрами.


На этом "сгнившем" вы еще до сих пор живете.

посмотрим как будет житься на "блестящем наследии" от "эффективных менеджеров", когда закончится "сгнившее" ... :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> Не могу понять. Это стёб или наивность?


Это рЭализм. Посетите http://www.uvs-tech.ru/index.html там на конференциях таки интересные вещи рассказывают. Две зарубежные фирмы по БЛА на каждой выставке наших ваятелей в дерьмо мордой тыкают. Причем корректно, культурно, не особо напрягаясь. Правда на крайней выставке парочка наших фирм смогла амеров обмакнуть, но к сожалению не по созданию БЛА, а по законодательной базе для их использования. Оказалось во всем мире с применением БЛА в гражданских целях сплошь запреты, а у нас можно... токма законы надо знать.

----------


## Redav

> На этом "сгнившем" вы еще до сих пор живете.


согласен




> посмотрим как будет житься на "блестящем наследии" от "эффективных менеджеров", когда закончится "сгнившее" ...


предлагаю "эффективных менеджеров" вместе со всей родней после конфискации всего имущества отправлять в "турпоездки" на Колыму...  :Cool:

----------


## Полешук

> предлагаю "эффективных менеджеров" вместе со всей родней после конфискации всего имущества отправлять в "турпоездки" на Колыму...


Как вариант - сначала в качестве строителей ж/д до Колымы, где ГидроОГК все еще планирует пару мощных ГЭС построить, а инфраструктуры для подвоза материалов - никакой. Кстати, от Томмота до Нижнего Бестяха (напроитив Якутска который) то еще и без них успеют, а вот дальше могут и подсобить, да вот кто займется этим делом? что-то я в нынешнюю "вертикаль" не очень верю - не дали поводов для такой веры. А смена вертикали или ее "преображение" - это опять политика...

----------


## Полешук

> Это рЭализм. Посетите http://www.uvs-tech.ru/index.html там на конференциях таки интересные вещи рассказывают. Две зарубежные фирмы по БЛА на каждой выставке наших ваятелей в дерьмо мордой тыкают. Причем корректно, культурно, не особо напрягаясь. Правда на крайней выставке парочка наших фирм смогла амеров обмакнуть, но к сожалению не по созданию БЛА, а по законодательной базе для их использования. Оказалось во всем мире с применением БЛА в гражданских целях сплошь запреты, а у нас можно... токма законы надо знать.


Да ладно зарубежные. Шаман или его замы на каждой конференции их тыкают.  одно ясно, что ни Вега, ни ОАК нормальных тактических беспилотников уровней рота-батальон-бригада не сделают. Для этого надо дать дело в руки неболшьших инновационных фирм, как и сделали США. Вот почему нельзя наверху принять такое решение, что бы Вега с ОАК не лезли в это дело со сврими откатными играми? Вот ладно оперативный и оперативно-стратегический уровень - сдесь уже можно допустить и этих бюджето-едов.

Вот просто взять для начала и законодательно запретить этим основным разработчикам, на сегодня, заниматься беспилотниками тактического уровня?  Гарантировано, ведь, что у каких "пионеров" они лучше получаться, будут иметь "открытую архитектуру" и свободно включаться в любые контуры управления. И расходу будкт в десятки раз меньше (читал что Шаман какому-то такому "пионеру" и намерен доверить тактический БЛА для ВДВ, по крайней мере).

Ведь в современных реалиях никто никого за Булаву или беспилотники не посадит, не растреляяет и т.д. Чай не Белоруссия или СССР... Может  лучше просто запретить определнным конторам заниматься определенными вопросами, прожирая народные деньги.

Ведь я сам был в авиамодельном кружке и не верю что в России не найдется группа людей, способная создать дееспособные беспилотники и систему "онлайн", скажем, распространения информации до потребителей.

----------


## Redav

> Шаман или его замы на каждой конференции их тыкают.


Шаман делает это по отечески, ласково... а те носом в дерьмо суют.




> Для этого надо дать дело в руки неболшьших инновационных фирм, как и сделали США.


 :Biggrin:  в данном случае это проще назвать "НИОКР на коленке" между выпиванием водки...




> Вот просто взять для начала и законодательно запретить этим основным разработчикам, на сегодня, заниматься беспилотниками тактического уровня?


 :Eek:  и кто их делать будет?




> Гарантировано, ведь, что у каких "пионеров" они лучше получаться, будут иметь "открытую архитектуру" и свободно включаться в любые контуры управления. И расходу будкт в десятки раз меньше (читал что Шаман какому-то такому "пионеру" и намерен доверить тактический БЛА для ВДВ, по крайней мере).


Готовы дать гарантии по ранее рассматриваемым нами "рацпредложением"? Организовываете, делаете, если что не так то со всей родней в "турпоездку"? 




> Ведь в современных реалиях никто никого за Булаву или беспилотники не посадит, не растреляяет и т.д.


А вам подавай громкие судебные процессы? та не... сейчас ИМХО это делается тихо-мирно кулюторно... токма дяди воют от этого.




> Ведь я сам был в авиамодельном кружке и не верю что в России не найдется группа людей, способная создать дееспособные беспилотники и систему "онлайн", скажем, распространения информации до потребителей.


так порадуйте чаво должен уметь БЛА для нашей армии, чем должен быть оснащен и в чем ныне заморочки? ИМХО создать БЛА ноне это как великолепный самолет сваять.

----------


## Полешук

> 1.Шаман делает это по отечески, ласково... а те носом в дерьмо суют.
> 
> 
> 2.  в данном случае это проще назвать "НИОКР на коленке" между выпиванием водки...
> 
> 
> 3.  и кто их делать будет?
> 
> 
> ...


1. Лично не видел, но как пишут в прессе, все как раз наоборот.
2. Все-то вам не так. Но на коленке, по ходу, окажется лучше чем проектным бюро с кучей (может и небольшой, как сейчас) чертежников и инженеров в московском офисе. Единственное преимущество больших фирм в этом деле - лоббирования для получения бюджетных средств.
У нас, в Белоруссии, пошли именно по такому пути - "на коленке" (правда и КБ авиационных нам не досталось).
3. Ответ уже был. Внимательней надо быть.
4. нет квалификации, а так бы взялся.
5. Да ничего не делается, не вводите в заблуждение.
6. Это уже отдельная большая тема. Начните - будет время присоеденюсь.

----------


## Redav

> 1. Лично не видел, но как пишут в прессе, все как раз наоборот.


Пресса разная бывает




> 2. Все-то вам не так. Но на коленке, по ходу, окажется лучше чем проектным бюро с кучей (может и небольшой, как сейчас) чертежников и инженеров в московском офисе. Единственное преимущество больших фирм в этом деле - лоббирования для получения бюджетных средств.


А як же, нужен результат. А как окажется, что не оказалось, то на форумах будем причитать о том зачем фирме "рога и копыта" доверили столь ответственную работу...
Чей-то у Веги не получилось пролоббировать абы чё  :Cool: 




> У нас, в Белоруссии, пошли именно по такому пути - "на коленке" (правда и КБ авиационных нам не досталось).


 :Biggrin: 




> 4. нет квалификации, а так бы взялся.


_Вот что крест животворящий делает_ (с)




> 5. Да ничего не делается, не вводите в заблуждение.


 :Biggrin:  Кочуев http://compromat.ru/page_28825.htm
и другие http://www.newsprom.ru/Proisshestvij...j_oblasti.html
http://www.kprfnsk.ru/inform/news/3409_amur/
http://www.kreml.org/news/163283753
http://nr2.ru/98092.html
http://www.metrinfo.ru/news/47902.html
http://luxury-info.ru/society/news/p...a-bulbova.html
http://www.izbrannoe.ru/34503.html
и т.д. и т.п.
 :Cool: 




> 6. Это уже отдельная большая тема. Начните - будет время присоеденюсь.


Вы же все знаете, вам и начинать

----------


## Carrey

Тактический БЛА должен незаметно/несбиваемо (ЭПР и скорость птицы, связь/данные - кодированным дуплексом) слетать в точку N (GPS/Глонасс/инерциальная навигация, микроконтроллерное управление), отпустить там груз весом M (ну, это понятно... проблемы энергетики/грузоподъёмности при заданных max габаритах), задокументировать результат (чип-камера со стабилизацией оптики) и вернуться в точку 0. Всё остальное - от лукавого. Всякие там летающие мегароботы с пушечно-ракетным вооружением - задача на отдалённую перспективу (согласно прогнозам ООН население РФ к 2050 году будет сильно меньше нынешнего... 101.5 млн, это даже меньше чем в Уганде (к тому времени), вот тогда, наверное, начнут беречь лётчиков). Чего тут не сделать-то?

----------


## reflex-yu

:Biggrin:  Кочуев http://compromat.ru/page_28825.htm
и другие http://www.newsprom.ru/Proisshestvij...j_oblasti.html
http://www.kprfnsk.ru/inform/news/3409_amur/
http://www.kreml.org/news/163283753
http://nr2.ru/98092.html
http://www.metrinfo.ru/news/47902.html
http://luxury-info.ru/society/news/p...a-bulbova.html
http://www.izbrannoe.ru/34503.html
и т.д. и т.п.
 :Cool: 


Вы же все знаете, вам и начинать[/QUOTE]

Подкован- СТРАШНО!Я дико восхищяюсь!Аппоненты тусклы и бесцветны.В шахматах Таль был таким.Я извиняюсь не в тему ,а в прошлую.Станков купить ,как на Сатурне можно ,проблема в другом- где найти грамотных спецов и програмистов ,технологов.Даже в Питере ,где по понятию их должно быть много ,их-с ну очень нехватает.Грамотный наладчик на ЧПУ это 10 лет работы на серьёзном предприятии ну типа Красный Октябрь в Питере.Люди делавшие вертолётные редукторы при советской власти их остались единицы и замены им нет.Нет-Я утверждаю.Работаю с парой таких уникомов,а что ждёт нас совсе скоро и думать нехочеться.Я предвижу возражения- но поймите,Мы внутри ситуации и события развиваються вокруг нас.Всё тихо и неспеша идёт от плохова к худшему,ну так тихо и неторопливо.Ктото возразит ну как же мы счастливы- да счастливым можно быть и в концлагере.

----------


## Redav

> ...Станков купить ,как на Сатурне можно ,проблема в другом- где найти грамотных спецов и програмистов ,технологов.Даже в Питере ,где по понятию их должно быть много ,их-с ну очень нехватает.Грамотный наладчик на ЧПУ это 10 лет работы на серьёзном предприятии ну типа Красный Октябрь в Питере.Люди делавшие вертолётные редукторы при советской власти их остались единицы и замены им нет.Нет-Я утверждаю.Работаю с парой таких уникомов,а что ждёт нас совсе скоро и думать нехочеться. ...


*reflex-yu*, так в том то и дело что проблем хватает. С технологиями, станкостроением мы по многим направлениям отстаем на ДВА поколения. 
Ты абсолютно прав к закупаемым новым станкам, производственным линиям нужны спецы умеющие на них работать. 

Отдельные ВУЗы превратились в шарашки по выдаче дипломов. К тому же когда едет молодежь из "переферии" учиться в "центр", то возвращаются не многие... "засасывает" Москва, Питер... 

Потому и стали предприятия создавать "корпоративные университеты". Учат на месте, рядом с предприятием, для предприятия, стажировка на предприятии. 

На каких предприятиях такое не прочухали, то там ситуёвина критичная. Есть те кто рады бы да денюжек нет на светлое завтра. Потому с прошлого года Путин и ездил по оборонным предприятиям ОПК... Армия родненькому ОПК "чапан заворачивает", т.е. желает не сама с текущим ремонтом трабодахаться, а чтобы заводы сервисное обслуживание взяли на себя, как это делается во всем мире. Получается с браком будет им весьма накладно работать. Нужны квалифицированные кадры со всем "пакетом" современного оборудования, технологиями...

"Красный Октябрь" планирует "сдаться" в "Оборонпром"?

----------


## reflex-yu

Про Красный Октябрь -незнаю,а в остальном Мы мыслим в унисон.Жму руку .С уважением Reflex-yu

----------


## alexvolf

> Станков купить ,как на Сатурне можно ,проблема в другом- где найти грамотных спецов и програмистов ,технологов.Даже в Питере ,где по понятию их должно быть много ,их-с ну очень нехватает.Грамотный наладчик на ЧПУ это 10 лет работы на серьёзном предприятии ну типа Красный Октябрь в Питере.Люди делавшие вертолётные редукторы при советской власти их остались единицы и замены им нет.Нет-Я утверждаю.


Уважаемый reflex-yu
Полностью поддерживаю.Данная проблема,о которой Вы пишите касается
всей страны.Для того,что-бы подготовить из человека с улицы- слесаря-сборщика 5-6 разряда (по стандартам Союза)  уходит 3-5 лет.Я уж не говорю о тех 25-30 летних с дипломами экономистов,юристов и менеджеров-которые быстрей себя найдут в роли официантов,курьеров,маклер  ов чем пойдут осваивать рабочую специальность.Стало быть опять как и в 30-е уповать приходится на сельско-деревенских провинциальных жителей.Это единственный оставшийся резерв,что для армии то и для промышленности.Стариков
65-70 лет уговаривают вернутся на предприятия (пример Воткинский завод,где молодежь не имеет практических навыков как мотать ленточные
корпуса ракет с РТТД ).Лихие 90-е нанесли такой удар от которого
страна не скоро очухается,а стало быть продвижения вперед нет.Как и политического желания тоже (желание только одно скорей  вырастить средний класс т.е. буржуа,который станет яко-бы опорой для продвижения в "светлое будущее")...

----------


## Redav

> ...Лихие 90-е нанесли такой удар от которого
> страна не скоро очухается,а стало быть продвижения вперед нет.Как и политического желания тоже (желание только одно скорей  вырастить средний класс т.е. буржуа,который станет яко-бы опорой для продвижения в "светлое будущее")...


Просто писец какой-то и судя по всему - не лечится... :Mad: 

alexvolf, если все так фуево и государству тот же Воткинский завод не нужен и нет продвижения вперед, то откель в 2008 г. _объем инвестиций на ФГУП "Воткинский завод" составил около 560 миллионов рублей. Предприятие приобрело более 80 единиц оборудования, в том числе кузнечно-прессовое, металлорежущее, сварочное и т.д._ 

Оно конечно понимаю, что санок станку рознь, но подскажите какое оборудование на "ВЗ" поставили эти компании

"AENY International Inc. ", Тайвань
"Siemens AG", Германия
"Китайская восточная торговая компания по импорту и экспорту электроники - CEIEC", Китай
"TOS Hulin", Чехия
"TOS Varnsdorf", Чехия
"Changsun Co, LTD", Корея
"Unitech-Maschinen GmbH", Германия
"Viktor Kasch", Германия
"ALTA S.A.", Чехия
UAB "Precizika Metrology", Литва
"HAITIAN Int'l Holdings LTD", Китай 

а эти чего закупают у "гикнувшегося" завода
"Парсонс Глобал Сервисез Инк.", США
"Бектел Интернешнл Системс Инк.", Великобритания

Для домашнего чтения /конечно слог высокий, но прелюбопытные там цифры имеются и фотографии "сволочные" - одни "старики" на них   :Wink:  /
http://www.vzavod.ru/rus/images/Statya.pdf - "весит" 601 *Кб*

А почему говоря о среднем классе у нас поминают только буржуа, а разве квалифицированные специалисты на производстве не "того же поля ягода"?
Нынче со средним образованием становиться "стремно" стоять у современного станка... уж больно он компьюторизированным становится.

На авиазаводах те же тенденции. Ну не выходит "каменный цветок" на "коленке" да еще станке позапрошлого поколения. Потому и обновляют станочный парк ударными темпами...

----------


## timsz

> посмотрим как будет житься на "блестящем наследии" от "эффективных менеджеров", когда закончится "сгнившее" ...


Посмотрим. Но на то, где бы мы были без "эффективных менеджеров", уже не посмотрим. Поэтому и сравнить, как лучше, не получится.

----------


## Nazar

> На авиазаводах те же тенденции. Ну не выходит "каменный цветок" на "коленке" да еще станке позапрошлого поколения. Потому и обновляют станочный парк ударными темпами...


Я вот хотел Вам задать вопрос как к вертолетчику московского округа, у Вас крайний раз парк когда обновляли и машины новые Вы когда крайний раз получали, ну и количество желательно, если таковое имелось.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Считаете лучше вырывать реплики из разговора и когда речь идет про "круглое", то начать говорить про "квадратное"?


Считаю, что у Вас просто недержание и словесный понос. А заодно и неспособность принять или понять  иную точку зрения, кроме своей, абсолютно непогрешимой.

----------


## Redav

> Считаю, что у Вас просто недержание и словесный понос. А заодно и неспособность принять или понять  иную точку зрения, кроме своей, абсолютно непогрешимой.


С личным в личку /хамы, провокаторы - игнор/ или к администрации форума, она по достоинству оценит ваши "старания"...
_Правила 
..
6. Категорически запрещены сообщения, содержащие:
...
- обсуждение умственных, образовательных, личных качеств участников форума._
Правила форума

----------


## Redav

> Я вот хотел Вам задать вопрос как к вертолетчику московского округа, ...


Здесь посмотрите обо мне http://forums.airforce.ru/users/2734-redav/
 :Cool: 

Если вести речь о перевооружении АА МВО, то для начала бы узнать в каком округе самый старый авиапарк.

----------


## Nazar

> Здесь посмотрите обо мне http://forums.airforce.ru/users/2734-redav/



Очень содержательно, но существуют другие форумы, на которых некоторые люди Вас знают.




> Если вести речь о перевооружении АА МВО, то для начала бы узнать в каком округе самый старый авиапарк


Это понятно, но я задал простой вопрос.

----------


## Redav

> Очень содержательно, но существуют другие форумы, на которых некоторые люди Вас знают.
> ...


Так и Вы знаете Redav-а и на других форумах имеется участник с таким ником и с теми же "тараканами". На одном форуме Redav-у даже "руки выкручивали" пытаясь под благовидным предлогом узнать, кто стоит за этим ником или консультирует его носителя. Сошлись на ограничении прав.
Здесь Redav старается правил не нарушать, но и не желает что бы к нему лезли в ... биографию даже путем гаданий, фантазий, предположений.
Надеюсь теперь такие попытки прекратятся и вы оградите меня от подобных проявлений.
Прошу прощения за отвлечение от темы. 




> Это понятно, но я задал простой вопрос.


Видимо его не понял.

----------


## Nazar

> Так и Вы знаете Redav-а и на других форумах имеется участник с таким ником и с теми же "тараканами". На одном форуме Redav-у даже "руки выкручивали" пытаясь под благовидным предлогом узнать, кто стоит за этим ником или консультирует его носителя. Сошлись на ограничении прав.
> Здесь Redav старается правил не нарушать, но и не желает что бы к нему лезли в ... биографию даже путем гаданий, фантазий, предположений.
> Надеюсь теперь такие попытки прекратятся и вы оградите меня от подобных проявлений.
> Прошу прощения за отвлечение от темы.


Да не вопрос, руки Вам выкручиваить точно не будут.

----------


## alexvolf

> Просто писец какой-то и судя по всему - не лечится...
> 
> alexvolf, если все так фуево и государству тот же Воткинский завод не нужен и нет продвижения вперед, то откель в 2008 г. _объем инвестиций на ФГУП "Воткинский завод" составил около 560 миллионов рублей. Предприятие приобрело более 80 единиц оборудования, в том числе кузнечно-прессовое, металлорежущее, сварочное и т.д._ 
> 
> На авиазаводах те же тенденции. Ну не выходит "каменный цветок" на "коленке" да еще станке позапрошлого поколения. Потому и обновляют станочный парк ударными темпами...


Redav
Да кто-бы спорил... Однако.Инвестиции  по входу могут поступать и большего размера (нежели указанные Вами)-главное - выход и какой
(качество,ценнообразование и т.д).Вот ведь в чем вопрос.Далее картинки из юбилейных  буклетов 
показывать не стоит.Это зрительно-эмоциональная составляющая уже
приелась как-то.Смотришь иной раз буклет какого либо ИАП -красота.На место приехал глядь- сплошная разруха.Согласен тенденция к улучшению в стране идет (это о промышленности),но идет очень медленными темпами иначе станки и прочее обороудование не закупали,а создавали своими руками (развивая отечественное машиностоения  которым некогда гордились.Разговоры о станках ДиП оставьте при себе.Обновить ударными темпами станочный парк методом покупок за рубежом и дурак-писец может,как и заполнить прилавки магазинов импортными товарами.И вылечить это  уже действительно нельзя.Подумайте на досуге...

----------


## Redav

> ...Инвестиции  по входу могут поступать и большего размера (нежели указанные Вами)-главное - выход и какой (качество,ценнообразование и т.д).


Согласен. Только кто-то уверял, что нет движения вперед, отсутствует политическая воля. Оказывается есть и дело делается, а значит можно лезть в "глыбину" и смотреть насколько результативно...




> ...Далее картинки из юбилейных  буклетов показывать не стоит. ...


Даже парадные картинки о многом могут сказать. В "буклете" и цифры имеются. Идет молодежь на производство, есть где ее учить и учат...  :Wink:  




> Согласен тенденция к улучшению в стране идет (это о промышленности),но идет очень медленными темпами иначе станки и прочее обороудование не закупали,а создавали своими руками (развивая отечественное машиностоения  которым некогда гордились.


Создавать это славно, это правильно, это нужно... только сколько на это уйдет времени и денюжек, а ОПК с армией и флотом будут сидеть в сторонке и курить? На каждом форуме масса желающих, что бы ВС РФ получало новую, современную, офигительную технику. Но как ее ваять на станках вчерашнего дня? ПАК ФА на старом станочном парке можно ваять? ИМХО нет.




> Разговоры о станках ДиП оставьте при себе.


Разве о них говорил? 
Если начну про них говорить, то кто-то может сильно разочароваться в фантазии, как раньше все кучеряво было. 




> Обновить ударными темпами станочный парк методом покупок за рубежом и дурак-писец может,как и заполнить прилавки магазинов импортными товарами. ...


Гланое не просто обновление, а ЦЕЛЕСООБРАЗНОЕ. Не просто количество станков, а для использования новых технологий для производства.
Про прилавки магазинов давайте не будем, не та тема.
Мне страшно интересно почему раньше на заре советской власти и во времена "кукаризации всей страны" и в годы "застоя" не западло было покупать за бугром станочный парк, а ноне это как "черная метка"?
Почему раньше было не западло за бугор направлять умных людей, которые смотрели изучали опыт буржуинов, а нынче это преподносится как измена Родине?

----------


## alexvolf

> Даже парадные картинки о многом могут сказать. В "буклете" и цифры имеются. Идет молодежь на производство, есть где ее учить и учат...  
> 
> Мне страшно интересно почему раньше на заре советской власти и во времена "кукаризации всей страны" и в годы "застоя" не западло было покупать за бугром станочный парк, а ноне это как "черная метка"?
> Почему раньше было не западло за бугор направлять умных людей, которые смотрели изучали опыт буржуинов, а нынче это преподносится как измена Родине?


Redav,уважаемый
Парадные картинки скорее для пенсионеров.Молодежь чихать хотела
на сей рекламный продукт.Хотелось-бы от Вас услышать обнадеживающие цифры притока молодых кадров увлеченных романтикой 
слесаря-сборщика,кузнеца-штамповщика,токаря-фрезировщика?

"Целесообразное" обновление говорите? Вопрос-И где? Премьер Путин еле сдержал себя что-бы не послать Потанина и Ко как Вы выражаетесь 
"на Калыму" в самый правый угол карты на три буквы за "целесообразность" использования госкредита.Примеров фактических  достаточно- не полинитесь полистать хотя-бы инет-страницы эл.СМИ.

И два слова о "зоре Советской власти" в период "кукарезации всей страны". Вы,Redav,здесь крупно ошибаетесь." Кукарезации" в стране не было! Была Конституция СССР и Уголовный Кодекс в редакции 1926г.
Чиновники и руководители рот держали на замке.Что,где,чего и почем купили -люди не болтали (на то существовал ГУЛАГ),зато скопировав очередной немецкий или французский двигун и наладив серийное производство выдавали за огромное достижение отечественной науки и промышленности.От таких новостей народ не "кукарекал",а пел песни-"броня крепка и танки наши быстры..." Впрочем это уже другая тема,которую единомышленники Чубайса,Дворковича и наследники Гайдара не в состоянии понять...

----------


## Redav

> Redav,уважаемый
> Парадные картинки скорее для пенсионеров.Молодежь чихать хотела
> на сей рекламный продукт.Хотелось-бы от Вас услышать обнадеживающие цифры притока молодых кадров увлеченных романтикой 
> слесаря-сборщика,кузнеца-штамповщика,токаря-фрезировщика?


alexvolf,уважаемый
Вы для начала прочитайте для чего Вам ссылку дал.
Вы ни чего не попутали? НЕ мной, а Вами сделано утверждение: _Стариков 65-70 лет уговаривают вернутся на предприятия (пример Воткинский завод,где молодежь не имеет практических навыков как мотать ленточные корпуса ракет с РТТД )._
Теперь с отсутствия практических навыков Вы забираетесь в дебри фантазий. И уже судя по Вашему утверждению нет притока молодых кадров по определенным специальностям (не по ВЗ, а так... абстрактно).

Начинайте с простого. Давайте инфу на источники заслуживающие доверия - сколько должностей по штату, сколько не хватает специалистов... и просьба на ОБС не ссылаться. Вы утверждали Вы и озаботьтесь подтвердить утверждаемое.




> "Целесообразное" обновление говорите? Вопрос-И где? Премьер Путин еле сдержал себя что-бы не послать Потанина и Ко как Вы выражаетесь "на Калыму" в самый правый угол карты на три буквы за "целесообразность" использования госкредита.Примеров фактических  достаточно- не полинитесь полистать хотя-бы инет-страницы эл.СМИ.


 :Biggrin:  Ссылку давайте и посмотрим о чем, где шла речь и по какому поводу Вы вспомнили.
Со мной ППР вести НЕ целесообразно... как и НЕ имеет смысла подсовывать популистские лозунги каспарово-немцевской шалупони.
Значит Вам ссылок мной мало дадено, а по Вашим утверждениям мне бегай ищи ... вчерашний день. Дудки. 

Не ленитесь самостоятельно листать инет-страницы и давать ссылки дабы все могли посмотреть какими источниками пользуетесь и чего там в глянувшейся Вами инфе говорится.  :Wink: 




> ... Вы,Redav,здесь крупно ошибаетесь." Кукарезации" в стране не было! Была Конституция СССР и Уголовный Кодекс в редакции 1926г.


Не было? Тогда прошу прощения, причудилась мне "кукуруза - царица полей", не было у нас "успешного" освоения целины благодаря которому хлебушек за бугром покупали, не резали у нас авиацию потому что ракеты возвели в ранг форева-форев... Сдается мне тогда все же УК был другого года.




> Чиновники и руководители рот держали на замке.Что,где,чего и почем купили -люди не болтали (на то существовал ГУЛАГ),зато скопировав очередной немецкий или французский двигун и наладив серийное производство выдавали за огромное достижение отечественной науки и промышленности. ...


Раздражает, что от Вас не скрывают как от маленького ребенка великую тайну откуда дети берутся?
Это легко и просто исправить... не верьте ни кому и знайте, что мотор SaМ 146 сделан великими гениями, российскими конструкторами в легендарной фирме НПО "Сатурн"  :Wink:

----------


## Вовчек

Уважаемый Redav.
С одной стороны мне понятно Ваше стремление к оптимизму. Хочеться видеть движение вперед, улучшение ситуации. Но главное не выдать желаемое за действительное.
Улучшение будет тогда, когда, авиаэскадрильи в составе баз  переучатся на испытанную доведенную новую технику и для этой техники в том числе, будет поставлено соответствующее вооружение, КПА, комплект зап частей, тренажеры и т.д.
Когда пройдут боевые стрельбы, ряд учений, итоговых и контрольных проверок.
Но до этого еще очень далеко.
2. На заводах действительно ситуация не очень хорошая. Текущая численность, не соответствует штатной и как правило текущая численность меньше в 1,5-2 раза. Средний возраст на предприятиях вырос и это тоже не секрет.
Маленькие зарплаты и отсутствие нормальной социалки. Мала рентабельность предприятий со всеми вытекающими.
МО не всегда вовремя оплачивает работы, а если и оплачивает то не в требуемых размерах. Затягивание сроков постройки и как следствие удорожание образца. Кроме того МО при расчете цены за продукцию режет цифру зарплаты.

Многие работы финансируются исправно из Гос бюджета, если они имеют экспортную направленность. Вообще создана ситуация когда исполнение экспортных контрактов становиться приоритетом для всех уровней.

----------


## reflex-yu

> . Вообще создана ситуация когда исполнение экспортных контрактов становиться приоритетом для всех уровней.


Да трудно не согласиться,и тут же пример несколько иного рода.Модернизация Горшкова.На мой взгляд -яркий пример авантюристичного подхода-заключить контракт,и как получиться.Вот такие дела серьёзно подрывают авторитет.Можно продолжить, алжирский контракт,проблемы АПЛ на дальнем востоке да и наверно есть примеры о которых мы незнаем в силу неосведомлености.В Питер приходил индийский фрегат,довелось поприсутствовать на пресс-конференции,среди вопросов был такой-Как Вы оцениваете закупаемую технику,если проблемы?Ответ- техника нормальная а проблемы с запчастями.Вот тоже старый и с трудом решаемый вопрос. Всё это не способствует авторитету страны

----------


## Redav

> Уважаемый Redav.
> С одной стороны мне понятно Ваше стремление к оптимизму. Хочеться видеть движение вперед, улучшение ситуации. Но главное не выдать желаемое за действительное.


Уважаемый Вовчек.
У меня стремление не к оптимизму, а реализму. Не люблю когда впадают в крайности.




> Улучшение будет тогда, когда, авиаэскадрильи в составе баз  переучатся на испытанную доведенную новую технику и для этой техники в том числе, будет поставлено соответствующее вооружение, КПА, комплект зап частей, тренажеры и т.д.
> Когда пройдут боевые стрельбы, ряд учений, итоговых и контрольных проверок.
> Но до этого еще очень далеко.


Мне импонируют Ваши требования по признанию *улучшения*. только это уже не улучшение, а обычное состояние войск. При этом традиционно требуется "сделайте еще вот это, а проработайте то, а доработайте сё..."
По сравнению с дерьмократическими 90-ми когда поставки новой (модернизированной, отремонтированной) техники - "фиг вам", финансирование - "фиг вам", топливо и другие ГСМ - "фит вам". Нынче все же ситуация улучшилась...




> На заводах действительно ситуация не очень хорошая.


Согласен, но уже не такая безнадега как в деьмократические 90-ые




> Текущая численность, не соответствует штатной и как правило текущая численность меньше в 1,5-2 раза. Средний возраст на предприятиях вырос и это тоже не секрет.
> Маленькие зарплаты и отсутствие нормальной социалки. Мала рентабельность предприятий со всеми вытекающими.


Это уже ППР. Обобщать и округлять оно не трудно, но лучше брать каждый завод в отдельности. Где-то ситуёвина как Вы указали, а в других местах диаметрально противоположная.
УВЗ, Сатурн, КнААПО, Иркут...




> МО не всегда вовремя оплачивает работы, а если и оплачивает то не в требуемых размерах. Затягивание сроков постройки и как следствие удорожание образца. Кроме того МО при расчете цены за продукцию режет цифру зарплаты.


Давайте без ППР, а по конкретике.
Сдается мне то о чем Вы сейчас глаголите было как минимум годика два тому назад... Не говоря о цене за продукцию, там разговор особый.




> Многие работы финансируются исправно из Гос бюджета, если они имеют экспортную направленность.


"Многие работы" это какие, по конкретней ПЛИЗ, мы же не на митинге.




> Вообще создана ситуация когда исполнение экспортных контрактов становиться приоритетом для всех уровней.


Скорее создана ситуация когда ОПК должен создавать продукцию не только для ридных ВС, но и для продаже на мировом рынке, т.е. что бы не было рыданий и просьб: "ну купите у нас побольше, а то кроме Родины-мамы наша продукция никому нафиг не нужна".

----------


## Redav

> Да трудно не согласиться,и тут же пример несколько иного рода.Модернизация Горшкова.На мой взгляд -яркий пример авантюристичного подхода-заключить контракт,и как получиться.Вот такие дела серьёзно подрывают авторитет.


Прекрасный пример из времен дерьмократизации. Где тагдашние подписанты? ЕМНП отдыхают и сетуют как без них все стало плохо.




> Можно продолжить, алжирский контракт,...


Тоже интересный пример как "федоровцы" решили на шару денюжек заработать, а по хитрым наглым мордам без шума и гама статьями УК и на нары... Из ОАК попытались кормушку сделать и раз за разом получали по мусалам...




> ...В Питер приходил индийский фрегат,довелось поприсутствовать на пресс-конференции,среди вопросов был такой-Как Вы оцениваете закупаемую технику,если проблемы?Ответ- техника нормальная а проблемы с запчастями.


Сдается мне речь шла не просто про запчасти, а про сервисное сопровождение. Наша армия тоже желает, что бы производитель свою продукцию сопровождал до самой утилизации. Пищат фирмы, а надо делать... Ну ни кто не желает покупать "лялю", а потом еще за свои денюжки оплачивать ремонт ее поломок.

----------


## Морячок

> Сдается мне то о чем Вы сейчас глаголите было как минимум годика два тому назад...


27.07.09 
Работники 30-го судоремонтного завода министерства обороны РФ в Приморье 27 июля не вышли на работу. Руководство предприятия по-прежнему не погасило все долги по зарплате. Общий долг составляет 23 млн. рублей.
-----------------------
Если "погуглите" - еще много чего интересного отыщите, на эту тему. 




> пример как "федоровцы" решили на шару денюжек заработать, а по хитрым наглым мордам без шума и гама статьями УК и на нары...


откуда у Вас такая информация? - накаких "нар", все отделались условными сроками и какими-то копеечными штрафами. Можно сказать - "пальчиком погрозили", за нанесение многомиллионного ущерба стране.
Обсуждалась эта история тут, на форуме...

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf,уважаемый
> Вы для начала прочитайте для чего Вам ссылку дал.
> 
> Теперь с отсутствия практических навыков Вы забираетесь в дебри фантазий. И уже судя по Вашему утверждению нет притока молодых кадров по определенным специальностям (не по ВЗ, а так... абстрактно).


Redav
 Похоже мы разговариваем на разных языках,хотя и используем для общения Великий,могучий и клавиатуру с буковками кирилицей.Снова и снова Вы не желаете вникнуть в суть о том,что пишуть люди.,а только направо и налево даете свою отмашку обвиняя участников форума в нереальности,фантазиях и т.п. выстраивая ход своих мыслей как член партии ЕР-все хорошо,проблем в стране особых нет,экономика на подьеме,благосостояние людей растет и т.д. и т.п.Иными словами перечитав все Ваши посты в этой и других ветках склонен считать все Ваши рассуждения простой ДЕМОГОГИЕЙ.Уж извините на большее все как-то не катит,разговор получается пустой.
Без обид.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Redav
>  Похоже мы разговариваем на разных языках,хотя и используем для общения Великий,могучий и клавиатуру с буковками кирилицей.Снова и снова Вы не желаете вникнуть в суть о том,что пишуть люди.,а только направо и налево даете свою отмашку обвиняя участников форума в нереальности,фантазиях и т.п. выстраивая ход своих мыслей как член партии ЕР-все хорошо,проблем в стране особых нет,экономика на подьеме,благосостояние людей растет и т.д. и т.п.Иными словами перечитав все Ваши посты в этой и других ветках склонен считать все Ваши рассуждения простой ДЕМОГОГИЕЙ.Уж извините на большее все как-то не катит,разговор получается пустой.
> Без обид.


О чем я и говорил страничкой раньше. Просто брызганье слюной.

----------


## Redav

> 27.07.09 
> Работники 30-го судоремонтного завода министерства обороны РФ в Приморье 27 июля не вышли на работу. Руководство предприятия по-прежнему не погасило все долги по зарплате. Общий долг составляет 23 млн. рублей.


*Морячок*, а теперь по простому, персонально для Redav-а без особой наукообразности поведайте свою версию о чем говорил Вовчек с Redav-ом? 
Сдается мне, что говорили про оплату работ за выполнение контрактов и ценообразование. Так?

Второе. Прошу Вас уважительней относиться к участникам форума. Не все имеют возможность иметь неограниченный трафик и к тому же на "звездных скоростях". Цитируя источник не задывайте давать на него ссылку. ЕМНИП это на любом порядочном форуме считается элементарной формой уважения к собеседнику.
Без обид ПЛИЗ !!




> Если "погуглите" - еще много чего интересного отыщите, на эту тему.


Трафик оплатите?  :Cool: 

Переходим к Вашему примеру. Надеюсь администрация сделает снисхождение, что говорим не по теме и мы больше от нее не будем от нее уклоняться.

_В рамках заключенных в текущем году (речь про 2009 год - прим. Redav) контрактов оплачены выполненные работы на сумму 15,6 миллионов рублей. Также предприятию предоставлен задаток на общую сумму 27,66 миллионов рублей.
Вместе с тем, как установлено в ходе проверки, выявленные нарушения трудовых прав работников предприятия во многом обусловлены серьезными упущениями в организации финансово-хозяйственной деятельности предприятия. По состоянию на июль текущего года по вине руководителя завода с шести коммерческих организаций, в интересах которых предприятием выполнялись работы, не взыскано около 2,5 млн. рублей. Кроме того, из-за нарушения порядка сдачи заказчику выполненных в текущем году работ по ремонту военного судна не были оформлены надлежащим образом документы на их оплату на общую сумму около шести миллионов рублей._
http://vostokmedia.com/n52070.html
здесь же можно прочитать и про многое другое.

Для лучшего понимания происходящего на 30-м СРЗ МО РФ надо не забывать про это наследие дерьмократии http://www.mashportal.ru/company_news-8171.aspx

К тому же прошлый год в плане финансирования имел массу "прЭлЭсного" и брать его в качестве примера о состоянии дел в ОПК не совсем корректно.




> откуда у Вас такая информация? - накаких "нар", все отделались условными сроками и какими-то копеечными штрафами. Можно сказать - "пальчиком погрозили", за нанесение многомиллионного ущерба стране.


Из инета у меня информация  :Smile:  

_Савеловский районный суд Москвы приговорил генерального директора ООО "Авиационная техническая компания "АвиаРемСнаб" Мусаила Исмаилова и заместителя генерального директора ЗАО "Аэромеханика-Ми" Александра Кутумова к 5.5 годам лишения свободы с отбыванием наказания в исправительной колонии общего режима за поставки контрафактных и устаревших запасных частей для МиГ-29. Об этом говорится в сообщении Генпрокуратуры.
...
Материалы уголовного дела в отношении В.Дорыкина выделены в отдельное производство в связи с тем, что он объявлен в федеральный розыск.
_
http://www.akm.ru/rus/news/2009/may/14/ns_2664775.htm
 :Tongue:  Нифуя себе погрозили пальчиком.

Неужто на дворе у нас 2006 год... тогда правильно Цивилеву нефиг бояться http://www.vazhno.ru/important/article/4563/

Если на календаре 2007 год, то ему надо вздрогнуть http://www.sostav.ru/news/2007/08/17/40/

Нынче 2010 год - не веселые времена для Цивилева http://www.vmdaily.ru/article.php?aid=92455

Как и говорил ранее, все делается "тихо и мирно". Человек уже кресло гендиректора РСК МиГ примерял, але-ап и он уже _бывший_ первый замгендиректора РСК МиГ и "министр без портфеля" - председатель совета директоров ОАО «Корпорация «Фазотрон-НИИР»...  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> откуда у Вас такая информация? - накаких "нар", все отделались условными сроками и какими-то копеечными штрафами. Можно сказать - "пальчиком погрозили", за нанесение многомиллионного ущерба стране.
> Обсуждалась эта история тут, на форуме...


Ну здравствуйте....копеечными штрафами. :Eek:

----------


## Redav

> Похоже мы разговариваем на разных языках,хотя и используем для общения Великий,могучий и клавиатуру с буковками кирилицей.Снова и снова Вы не желаете вникнуть в суть о том,что пишуть люди.,а только направо и налево даете свою отмашку обвиняя участников форума в нереальности,фантазиях и т.п. ...


alexvolf
Всегда готов вникнуть. Давайте суть, а не словеса, т.е. ФАКТЫ УВЯЗАННЫЕ С КОНКРЕТИКОЙ, а не митинговые лозунги. 

ЕМНИП то ссылки на источник инфы мною даются, а Вы мне сплошную абстракцию.

Никого ни в чем не обвиняю, а наоборот имею желание обсуждать конкретику...




> выстраивая ход своих мыслей как член партии ЕР


Не подсовывайте мне партийные баталии, они мне пофигу и малоинтересны... 
Не Вы ли парой предложений ранее обвиняли меня в развешивании ярлычков, но как посмотрю Вы этим и занимаетесь.  :Cool: 




> -все хорошо,проблем в стране особых нет,экономика на подьеме,благосостояние людей растет и т.д. и т.п.Иными словами перечитав все Ваши посты в этой и других ветках склонен считать все Ваши рассуждения простой ДЕМОГОГИЕЙ.Уж извините на большее все как-то не катит,разговор получается пустой.
> Без обид.


Вас опять на политику потянуло, на митинговщину?

Порадуйте ссылкой и процитируте, где Redav на форуме утверждал или заявлял: _все хорошо, проблем в стране особых нет, экономика на подьеме, благосостояние людей растет_
alexvolf, в случае отсутствия оных ТРЕБУЮ извинений за попытку приписать мне то чего не утверждал!

ИМХО иметь свое мнение право каждого участника форума, а для личностных оценок имеется личка и Правила форума обязательны для всех.

Разговор действительно пустой. Вам мнение, факты, а Вы в ответ красивые словеса, да еще желаете, что бы за Вас искал фактурку и тут же в очередной раз норовите ярлычок налепить на несогласного с Вами.
Без обид.  :Wink:

----------


## Морячок

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc-y.aspx?DocsID=1152339

...судья Елена Горюнова, в приговоре фактически повторив многие пункты обвинительного заключения, к радости обвиняемых, оставила их на свободе. Признав бывших снабженцев "Сокола" и поставщика виновными в мошенничестве, суд приговорил их к условным срокам. Гендиректора ООО "Авиатехносервис" Владимира Борисова осудили на семь лет лишения свободы условно со штрафом в 100 тыс. руб., а Евгения Бодикова и Анатолия Жильцова приговорили к шести годам условно со штрафом в 100 тыс. и 50 тыс. руб. соответственно, с испытательными сроками для всех в пять лет.

----------


## Nazar

> суд приговорил их к условным срокам.


Но это-же далеко не все фигуранты этого инцидента.

----------


## Морячок

> это-же далеко не все фигуранты этого инцидента.


Согласен - но "огласите весь список" так и не был осуществлен ведь. И, кстати - не могу понять, почему одно дело раследовалось разными (в т.ч. и территориально) органами, виновных судили в разных местах и пр. Такое впечатление складывается, что полной картины как раз и не хотели раскрыть...

----------


## Redav

> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc-y.aspx?DocsID=1152339
> ...Признав бывших снабженцев "Сокола" и поставщика виновными в мошенничестве, суд приговорил их к условным срокам. Гендиректора ООО "Авиатехносервис" Владимира Борисова осудили на семь лет лишения свободы условно со штрафом в 100 тыс. руб., а Евгения Бодикова и Анатолия Жильцова приговорили к шести годам условно со штрафом в 100 тыс. и 50 тыс. руб. соответственно, с испытательными сроками для всех в пять лет.


при этом 
_"... решающую роль сыграли смягчающие обстоятельства: наши подзащитные раскаялись в содеянном, активно сотрудничали со следствием и возместили "Соколу" материальный ущерб в размере 8,5 млн руб., в результате чего авиазавод отказался от иска",— сообщил "Ъ" адвокат Виктор Козлов._ 
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc-y.aspx?DocsID=1152339

пять лет испытательного срока... теперь они не смогут сказать даже кошке: "брысь"... потому как черевато... :Smile:

----------


## Redav

> Согласен - но "огласите весь список" так и не был осуществлен ведь. И, кстати - не могу понять, почему одно дело раследовалось разными (в т.ч. и территориально) органами, виновных судили в разных местах и пр. Такое впечатление складывается, что полной картины как раз и не хотели раскрыть...


Так кто же его расскажет. Дела разные, обратите внимание на то кто и где какие должности занимает. Такое же впечатление... "трамбуют" без особого привлечения внимания.

----------


## Морячок

> возместили "Соколу" материальный ущерб в размере 8,5 млн руб., в результате чего авиазавод отказался от иска


8.5 млн. - стоимость "левых" деталей; ПОЛНАЯ величина ущерба, который был нанесен этими действиями составляет 1.1 миллиарда долларов. Понятно, что не только эти "фигуранты" постарались... но если даже пропорционально разделить сумму ущерба на всех виновных, то "набежит" сумма куда как бОльшая...



> Такое же впечатление... "трамбуют" без особого привлечения внимания.


а почему, собственно? не затем ли, чтобы "на тормозах" спустить? или - чтобы "прецедента" не создавать, иначе странно бы ситуация смотрелась - кому-то "влепили по полной", или хотя бы "частичной", а кому-то с рук сошло... Главный вопрос: каким образом, и кем будет возмещен ущерб, который понесла страна??? 1.1 миллиарда долларов и 8.5 миллионов рублей - суммы довольно-таки разные.

----------


## Carrey

> проблема в другом- где найти грамотных спецов и програмистов ,технологов.


Вот где бы найти молодёжь, которую можно направить для начала сюда:
http://www.chipmaker.ru/index.php?au...ads&showcat=54

Для кого стараемся, хз... ~220 энтузиастов металлообработки на весь Рунет. Грустно.

----------


## Полешук

> _Если до недавнего времени Россия поражала весь мир темпами, которыми росло число ее миллиардеров, то сейчас она поразила тем, как быстро их богатство улетучилось. Совокупное состояние «Золотой сотни» в 2009 году оценивается журналом в $ 142 млрд., это на $ 380 млрд. меньше, чем было годом ранее. В выигрыше оказались те предприниматели, которые успели до кризиса частично или полностью продать свои активы, прокомментировал результаты исследования заместитель главного редактора российского Forbes Николай Мазурин. Кроме того, бизнесмены старались в первую очередь сохранить, а не преумножить свое состояние. Ныне, как отмечает журнал, параметры нынешнего рейтинга почти полностью совпадают со списком 2004 года, когда «Золотая сотня» была опубликована впервые, а общее состояние российских миллиардеров достигало $ 140 млрд._
> http://www.gtmarket.ru/news/corporate/2009/04/17/1971
> 
> http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=342080
> 
> http://www.baltinfo.ru/tops/Rossiisk...krizisa-130241


Появились более свежие данные:



> Forbes Russia: богатейшие бизнесмены России за год стали вдвое богаче
> 
> Богатейшие бизнесмены России за год стали вдвое богаче - к такому выводу пришло издание Forbes Russia. За год, прошедший после публикации предыдущего списка богатейших предпринимателей России, главные показатели "Золотой сотни" удвоились, утверждает журнал. 
> 
> Миллиардеров стало 62, тогда как в 2009 году их было 32, а совокупное состояние членов списка Forbes составило 297 млрд долларов против 142 млрд долларов годом ранее, - сообщает издание. 
> 
> Во главе списка - владелец Новолипецкого металлургического комбината Владимир Лисин. Его богатство выросло на максимальные в этом году 10,6 млрд. долларов. На второе место по росту состояния - плюс 8,2 млрд долларов - журнал ставит главу "Интерроса" Владимира Потанина, "сумевшего погасить большую часть долгов". 
> 
> 
> ...


http://newsru.com/finance/16apr2010/forbesgold.html
 :Cool: 

Все-таки вот этот аспект надо было сначала "оптимизировать", а потом армию...

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, с друзьями Путина все понятно. А кто такой "девелопер"? Он то что делает? Какая польза от него, и кому?

----------


## Redav

> Появились более свежие данные:
> ...
> Все-таки вот этот аспект надо было сначала "оптимизировать", а потом армию...


и что  :Rolleyes: 

_Стив Форбс дважды в своей жизни - в 1996 и 2000 годах - участвовал в праймериз республиканской партии для выдвижения кандидатом на выборы президента США. За эти две безуспешные попытки стать хозяином Белого дома он заплатил 114 миллионов долларов из своего кармана. В списке миллиардеров Forbes его создатель не фигурирует._
http://newsru.com/finance/11mar2010/forbes.html 

только армию надо снабжать, оснащать... Сущий пустячок...
Интересно, а за время кризиса сильно изменился расклад с фирмами, в которых роль государства стала не такой как прежде?  :Cool: 

Относительно темы. Порадуете списком фирм, которые "тихо и мирно" перебрались... под "теплое" крыло?  :Wink:

----------


## Саныч 62

> Относительно темы. Порадуете списком фирм, которые "тихо и мирно" перебрались... под "теплое" крыло?


 Посмотрите про "Оборонсервис" (особенно - совет директоров) на mil.ru

----------


## Redav

> Посмотрите про "Оборонсервис" (особенно - совет директоров) на mil.ru


это МО "играется" в "швободный рынок"...  :Biggrin:  а вот с фирмами желавшими "в светлое завтра сами по себе" прийти, оно интересней будет  :Cool:

----------


## Полешук

> Конечно, я был бы рад, если бы у нас было 10000 самых современных самолетов, разбросанных по всей стране (и за рубежом) в полной боевой готовности. Но на это у нас нет ни средств, ни времени. Пока столько самолетов будет производиться, они уже устареют.
> 
> Но нужно ли столько? Надо ли, например, иметь 10 полков Су-34, разбросанных по стране, или достаточно одного, который сможет быстро реагировать и наносить удары  в любой точке?
> 
> И главный вопрос - кто за всю эту армаду будет платить. Вы готовы отдавать в год несколько десятков тысяч рублей? Я - нет.


Вы просто провидец. Один полк, максимум, и будет, бо за "армаду" (по первому плану "оптимизации 55 баз, по второму 33) никто "платить" и не собирается. "оптимизация должна достичь своего апогея:



> Сергей Иванов » 29 дек 2009, 19:37 
> 
> Тут вот еще из инета
> 
> АБ 6961 под Петрозаводском - недолго музыка играла... Не успели толком сформировать коллектив, а уже вовсю ходят слухи о сокращении. Причем ноги у слухов идут в том числе из Генштаба, - есть пара человек, имеющих там знакомых. Сначала речь шла о переводе то ли в Лодейку, то ли в Воронеж, теперь уже говорят о расформировании. Сроки - весна будущего года. В таком случае, от Москвы до Мурманска истребительной авиации не останется совсем, не знаю, правда, в Котласе осталось что-нибудь от МиГ-31. Мужикам из Лодейки и Килпов, которые недавно только подъехали вообще непозавидуешь. Ни жилья не предоставили, а тут очередное кидалово намечается.
> 
> Слыхал такую тему (из разных источников) о дальнейшем сокращении ВВС - нынешние авиабазы "нового облика" после нового года тоже пустят под нож. В каждом оперативном командовании останется по одной авиабазе, т.е. всего 7 авиабаз на всю страну. Касаемо СКВО говорят, что Морозовск, Миллерово, Крымск и что там еще осталось разгонят. Останется только Будденовск. 
> 
> Всего в ВТА останется 1 база (но это позже,к 12 году). В ДА 2 базы и 4 базы на месте нынешних командований (читай: Будённовск, Воронеж, Хурба и Джида с приданными комендатурами)
> ...


взято с http://soldat.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16526

то что так и будет - отражено по наблюдениям за ходом текущей "оптимизации". так на МиГ-29 осталась только одна АБ - под Курском (на СМТ). В Домне и Миллерово - только по эскадрилье в подчинении других АБ (доменская вообще у вертолетной :Mad: ). и т.д.

Не понятен один нюанс - почему с западного направления (на Москву) убирают всю авицию :Confused:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вы просто провидец. Один полк, максимум, и будет, бо за "армаду" (по первому плану "оптимизации 55 баз, по второму 33) никто "платить" и не собирается. "оптимизация должна достичь своего апогея:
> 
> взято с http://soldat.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16526
> 
> то что так и будет - отражено по наблюдениям за ходом текущей "оптимизации". так на МиГ-29 осталась только одна АБ - под Курском (на СМТ). В Домне и Миллерово - только по эскадрилье в подчинении других АБ (доменская вообще у вертолетной). и т.д.
> 
> Не понятен один нюанс - почему с западного направления (на Москву) убирают всю авицию


семечек дать?,скамейка с платочком думаю у вас найдется.

----------


## Полешук

> семечек дать?,скамейка с платочком думаю у вас найдется.


Не. Не надо - брезгую.

Лучше что не так скажите.
Даже по этому форуму видно ж что так и будет.

Или кроме ерничанья и "одобрямс" уже ничего и сформулировать не можем?

----------


## timsz

> Один полк, максимум, и будет


Вы по-прежнему не даете ответ на вопрос: один полк - это много или мало? И из каких соображений дается такой ответ?

----------


## Полешук

> Вы по-прежнему не даете ответ на вопрос: один полк - это много или мало? И из каких соображений дается такой ответ?


Для России как государства - много, для Ромы Абрамовича - уже и мало будет. соображения - располагаемые ресурсы...

----------


## timsz

> Для России как государства - много, для Ромы Абрамовича - уже и мало будет. соображения - располагаемые ресурсы...


Я не о ресурсах, а о необходимости для обороны.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Я не о ресурсах, а о необходимости для обороны.


Мне кажется уважаемый timsz вы не получите ответ на поставленный вопрос от уважаемого Полешук,так как он не очень разбирается в той теме в которой пишет,уверен с ним лучше дискутировать на обще политические темы.

----------


## Полешук

> Я не о ресурсах, а о необходимости для обороны.


Вообще, прикунуть, конечно, можно. но все будет ИМХО и не скоро.

Но по Су-34, к примеру, военными чиновниками называлось число 300 для 10 имевшихся до "оптимизации" полков. Я так понимаю, что это количество и считалось необходимым для обороны.
если взять возможный конфликт с Китаем, то при перебазировании полков из европейской части их общего количества должно было хватить для изоляции района боевых действий, предотврважения выдвижения и развертывания резервов, выведения из строя аэродромов ВВС НОАК на глубину до 1000 км с сопутсвующи подавлением сил ПВО.
Адекватное прикрытие от авиации противника должны были обеспечить до 450 истребителей (15-16 двухэскадрильных ИАП, включая ЦПАТ и возможно плюс ЦБП). Китай выставит более 1000 истребителей, но не более 500 из них были Су-27/30 и J-10, остальные J-8 и Китайские МиГ-21 - J-7, все еще имеющиеся более 1000 J-6 если б использовались, то сорее как штурмовики или ИБА. Плюс еще необходимость прикрытия войск от полутысячи А-5 и JH-7. Аэродромная сеть на севере и в центре Китая развита не плохо (в т.ч. гражданская) плюс неоплохие автострады у них построены и строятся. АУДов на них можно органихзовать не мало.

Таким образом, на примере Китая, расчет, пусть и поверхностный, показывает необходимость иметь во фронтовой (тактической) авиации ВВС России около 300 Су-34/-24М2 (выходит где-то 10 полков) и не менее 600 истребителей (при этом не менее полутора сотен необходимо оставить и в европейсой части как резерв усиления и для подстраховки от Грузии и т.п.) - 18-20 двухэск или 12-14 трехэск полков/баз. С количеством разведчиков несколько сложнее, т.к. неясны перспективы по беспилотной авиации ,но учитывая соотношение разведчиков и РЭБ в "развитых" странах - не менее сотни Су-24МР/МП, а возможно и МиГ-31 переделанные в развед. (10 эск - либо в каждом полку/базе Су-34/24М2, либо 5 самостоятельных РАП/баз.

Итого 1000 фронтовых бомберов и истребителей для ВВС.
К этому еще до 300 Су-25 (6 3-хэск АБ) для непосредственной поддержки.

Кроме того, желание иметь 6 АВМА и прикрытые базы сил флота, говорит о необходимости иметь еще минимум 8 (К)ИАП в составе ВМФ. Даже при двухэск составе это 240 истребителей.

В принципе, смотря на ту же Индию - ничего неподъемного в экономическом плане в этих цифрах нет (чисто в плане авиации, АВМА пока за скобками).

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Но по Су-34, к примеру, военными чиновниками называлось число 300 для 10 имевшихся до "оптимизации" полков. ...


Ссылкой на первоисточник таких заявлений порадуете?

----------


## FLOGGER

А зачем? Вы так верите в убойную непогрешимость ссылок? Там публикуется материал, который готовят такие же дол...бы, как и те, что в дни каткстрофы поляков сообщили (по телеку сам видел), что Ту-154 способен лететь аж (страшно себе представить-коммент мой) на трех двигателях! Видимо, те, кто это писал, думали, что у него двигателей несколько больше. Так что не делайте из ссылок культа.

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то правка, к сожалению, не работает, придется добавить пост. На всякий случай запаситесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой (здесь недавно это обсуждалось) на первоисточник, где публиковалось кол-во Т-50-х, которые планируется выпустить, кажется, к 30-му или 40-му году. Около 1000! Так, что, если объявится какой-то скептик, Вы его срызу ссылкой! И правильно, не фиг сомневаться, если ссылка есть!

----------


## Полешук

> Ссылкой на первоисточник таких заявлений порадуете?


Что значит "первоисточник". Было много по 300. Например первое что попалось (я уже приводил на стр. 8 этой темы).



> Первые два Су-34 были переданы ВВС в декабре 2006 года, они поступили в Ахтубинский государственный летно-исследовательский центр. В 2007 году ВВС намерены приобрести шесть машин этого типа, начиная с 2008 года, темпы производства вырастут до 10 машин с дальнейшим увеличением после 2010 года. В общей сложности программа производства Су-34 рассчитана до 2020 года. За это время вооруженные силы должны получить около 300 новых бомбардировщиков. 
> 
> Напомним, что по заявлениям высокопоставленных офицеров ВВС, в ближайшее время планируется перевооружение на новые машины двух полков 16-й воздушной армии, прикрывающей центр европейской части России. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ссылки по теме 
> - ВВС России получат два полка новейших бомбардировщиков - Lenta.ru, 02.08.2007
> - ВВС начинают подготовку летчиков для Су-34 - Lenta.ru, 05.09.2006
> ...


Кстати, что скажете про "темпы производства вырастут до 10 машин с дальнейшим увеличением после 2010 года. "?
Где они, эти "темпы".
А вот "реальные пацаны", чьи финансы так рьяно защищаются от "оптимизации", "тепы" выдерживают...

----------


## Redav

> А зачем? Вы так верите в убойную непогрешимость ссылок? ...


В непогрешимость не верю. Проще "фильтравать" инфу имея источник. Сейчас стало модным у журналюг написать "опупею", а для солидности и достоверности сослаться на "источник в МО" или какой другой "источник". На форумах начинается бодание, а потом выясняется, что была опубликована чушь.

----------


## Redav

> ... На всякий случай запаситесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой (здесь недавно это обсуждалось) на первоисточник, где публиковалось кол-во Т-50-х, которые планируется выпустить, кажется, к 30-му или 40-му году. Около 1000! Так, что, если объявится какой-то скептик, Вы его срызу ссылкой! И правильно, не фиг сомневаться, если ссылка есть!


"Первоисточник" тоже наверно дюже сЮкретный, но с длинной языка превышающим все допустимые отклонения.  :Biggrin: 
Присоединюсь к тем кто такой "источник" и такую цифру будет высмеивать.

----------


## Полешук

> ВВС России получат два полка новейших бомбардировщиков 
> 
> 
> В ближайшее время на новый бомбардировщик Су-34 будут перевооружены два полка 16-й воздушной армии, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на заявление командующего 16-й воздушной армии генерал-майора Александра Белевича. 
> 
> По словам командарма, в настоящее время уже определен график перевооружения бомбардировочных полков на новые самолеты. Помимо Су-34, в 16-ю воздушную армию, прикрывающую центр европейской части России, вскоре должны поступить модернизированные штурмовики Су-25, и истребители МиГ-29СМ. 
> 
> Фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34 (индекс НАТО - Fullback) способен поражать как наземные, так и морские цели с использованием различного вооружения, включая высокоточное. Броневая защита кабины экипажа и жизненно важных узлов самолета позволяет Су-34 переносить более тяжелые повреждения, по сравнению с другими самолетами этого класса. Высокий модернизационный потенциал самолета обеспечивает ему срок службы в 30-35 лет. 
> 
> ...


http://lenta.ru/news/2007/08/02/fullback/

----------


## Redav

> http://lenta.ru/news/2007/08/02/fullback/


Уважаемый Полешук, Ваш предыдущий пост со ссылкой на эту "новость" видел.
Или форум глюкует или у меня инет не той системы  :Biggrin:  потому как не мог "пробиться" сюда.

Лента.ру еще тот "источник". Не раз подмечал, как ссылаясь на другие СМИ эти "веселые" ребята начинали нести отсебятину. Даже слямзив "новость" на каком либо форуме выдавали за "источник" в МО или тому подобное.

Читая такую новостяшку несведующий читатель от умиления смахивает слезу, а потом разуверившись в ожиданиях начинает костерить и материть кого угодно, но не журналажников.

Чего там наобещал командующий 16-й воздушной армии генерал-майор Александр Белевич мне не ведомо, но от "новости" за версту несет бредом. Запоминаем, дату 02.08.2007 и ... _погнали наши городских..._ (с)  :Cool: 
Как там говаривали классики...
_У меня все ходы записаны_ (с)

1. *С 2006 г.* начато серийное производство Су-34 и поставки российским ВВС — в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ о заключении *трехгодичного* контракта на постройку самолета.
http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/a...dex.php?id=885

2. _Авиационная холдинговая компания «Сухой» совместно с Военно-воздушными силами РФ приступила ко второму этапу государственных испытаний ударного самолета Су-34.

Этот этап предусматривает испытания самолета с новыми видами вооружения, которые предлагает оборонно-промышленный комплекс в целях наращивания боевых возможностей новой машины. Этап испытаний рассчитан на три года. Первый — стадия государственных испытаний — был успешно завершен в октябре. Это позволило организовать серийное производство Су-34 на Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении и начать поставку нового самолета в войска.

Первые два Су-34 в этом месяце уже переданы российским ВВС. К 2010 г. в соответствии с заключенным трехлетним государственным контрактом НАПО изготовит и передаст ВВС РФ 18 самолетов Су-34. В дальнейшем в Новосибирске планируется выпускать по 8—10 самолетов Су-34 в год._
Дата:  *27.12.2006*
http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/a...dex.php?id=894

Так что "В ближайшее время на новый бомбардировщик Су-34 будут перевооружены два полка..." это дядя генерал наверно проверил на вшивость борзописцев. Сунул им "утку", а они ее схавали не поперхнувшись  :Biggrin: 

3. Про 300 самолетов оказалось сложнее всего. Может журналажники слышали звон, но не поняли откуда он...  :Wink: 

_Специалисты заявляют, что с учетом алжирского контракта и возможных новых поставок в другие страны общее количество изготовленных машин типа Су-30МКИ может достичь «планки» в 300 истребителей._
http://redstar.ru/2007/02/21_02/4_03.html

Если даже после 2010 года, т.е. с 2011 года делать по 10 Су-34 в год, то до 2015 можно говорить только про *50* Су-34. Или на ленте.вру математику в школе не учили? 

К тому же ГПВ 2007-2015 гг. (действовавшей на тот момент) предусматривалась модернизация фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М в вариант Су-24М2. 
Какие нафиг 15 лет и замена всего парка Су-24 ...

----------


## Полешук

> 1. *С 2006 г.* начато серийное производство Су-34 и поставки российским ВВС — в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ о заключении *трехгодичного* контракта на постройку самолета.
> http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/a...dex.php?id=885
> 
> 2. _Авиационная холдинговая компания «Сухой» совместно с Военно-воздушными силами РФ приступила ко второму этапу государственных испытаний ударного самолета Су-34.
> 
> Этот этап предусматривает испытания самолета с новыми видами вооружения, которые предлагает оборонно-промышленный комплекс в целях наращивания боевых возможностей новой машины. Этап испытаний рассчитан на три года. Первый — стадия государственных испытаний — был успешно завершен в октябре. Это позволило организовать серийное производство Су-34 на Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении и начать поставку нового самолета в войска.
> 
> Первые два Су-34 в этом месяце уже переданы российским ВВС. К 2010 г. в соответствии с заключенным трехлетним государственным контрактом НАПО изготовит и передаст ВВС РФ 18 самолетов Су-34. В дальнейшем в Новосибирске планируется выпускать по 8—10 самолетов Су-34 в год._
> Дата:  *27.12.2006*
> http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/a...dex.php?id=894


Где полк или хотя бы 18 Су-34 к 2010 году?

И почему рекламкам "Сухого" надо доверять больше чем той же Ленте, которая зачастую с этих самых рекламок и размещает инфу?

Цифра 300 Су-34 неоднократно мелькала в новостях за 2005-2007 годы. 
Точно откуда она пошла установить трудно, но скорее от также высказываемого в эти годы намерения заменить ими парк Су-24, и даже, Ту-22 (было-было, так как казалось бредом, то не сохранял ссылки).

Да и вот в приведенной вами рекламке


> К 2010 г., в соответствии с заключенным трехлетним государственным контрактом ОАО «НАПО им. В. П. Чкалова», входящим в холдинговую компанию «Сухой» будет изготовлен и передан в Военно-воздушные силы РФ полк таких самолетов, которые заменят в будущем стоящие на вооружении фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24


на 18.12.2006  три сотни Су-24 и имелось у ВВС.
К примеру было 
http://rian.ru/analytics/20080416/105230229.html



> В составе фронтовой авиации ВВС России и береговой авиации ВМФ Су-34 должен сменить бомбардировщики Су-24М (около 400 машин), разведчики Су-24МР (свыше 100 машин) и МиГ-25РБ (около 70 машин). Нехитрый арифметический подсчет показывает, что для замены этого числа самолетов, требуется в течение ближайших 10-15 лет (срок вывода из строя большинства устаревших машин по физическому износу) построить примерно 550-600 новых самолетов. 
> 
> Озвученные цифры производства Су-34, однако, сильно отличаются от указанных. Так, *неоднократно сообщалось, что министерство обороны планирует до 2022 года приобрести до 300 самолетов этого типа, причем до 2015 года - только 58*. Опираясь на эти цифры, многие специалисты, а за ними и любители утверждают, что к концу следующего десятилетия, с выводом из строя Су-24 и МиГ-25РБ Россия останется без фронтовых бомбардировщиков и разведчиков. 
> 
> ....
> 
> В случае необходимости вести войну «на уничтожение» число фронтовых бомбардировщиков - 200, 600 или 1500 - уже не важно. Важен доставленный к цели на противоположной стороне земли тротиловый эквивалент. В случае же, если речь идет о среднемасштабной войне с 1-2 соседями или о цепочке постоянно вспыхивающих локальных конфликтов, наличие мобильных соединений скоростных, защищенных и тяжеловооруженных ударных машин является очень серьезным козырем. Даже 58 Су-34, примененные в нужном месте в нужное время представляют собой уже очень серьезную силу, а 200-300 таких машин, сведенных в несколько соединений в ключевых точках страны будут способны выполнить самые сложные задачи.


В любом случае, вы как мастер словестной эквилибристики ушли с темы количества самолетов фронтовой авиации необходимого для России.

На примере с Китаем я примерно прикинул возможную минимальную численность авиапарка. 300 фронтовых бомберов как раз здесь  оптимально подходят (вывод из строя аэродромов на севере Китая, разрушение инфраструктуры обеспечения боевых действий, изоляция района боев. дейст.)

----------


## Полешук

> "Первоисточник" тоже наверно дюже сЮкретный, но с длинной языка превышающим все допустимые отклонения. 
> Присоединюсь к тем кто такой "источник" и такую цифру будет высмеивать.


Чет слабова-то, для Хомосапиенс :Frown:

----------


## Полешук

По вопросу 100% боеготовности и ряду других моментов "оптимизации":
http://vko.ru/DesktopModules/Article...ersion=Staging



> В связи с проведением широкомасштабной реформы Вооруженных Сил приходится часто слышать, что создаются качественно новые «компактные, мобильные и высокоэффективные Вооруженные Силы». *Реализуя этот лозунг, Министерством обороны вновь поднимается вопрос об оптимизации боевого и численного состава Вооруженных Сил России, что на практике означает лишь одно – резкое и весьма значительное сокращение боевого состава войск и сил.* В основу идущих сверху указаний кладется принцип сохранения в войсках лишь технически исправной боевой техники и вооружения. Остальные войсковые части, имеющие на своем вооружении неисправную технику, должны быть расформированы. Казалось бы, на первый взгляд, все верно. Но правилен ли подобный курс?





> Исследованию соотношения количества и качества вооружения и военной техники и войсковых формирований, к примеру, средств ПВО в борьбе за превосходство в воздухе, посвящено много трудов. Весьма весомую лепту в решение этой проблемы внесли ФГУ 2 ЦНИИ МО РФ и Военная академия Воздушно-космической обороны им. Маршала Советского Союза Г. К. Жукова (еще до оптимизации последней).





> Применительно к условиям сегодняшнего дня компенсация снижения оперативных и боевых возможностей группировок авиации и войск ПВО при их 50% сокращении возможна только за счет качественного повышения эффективности каждой единицы вооружения в 4-6 раз. Но это потребует как минимум 15-20 кратного увеличения стоимости разработки оружия со значительным риском невозможности создания на существующих принципах.





> Реализуя принцип Министерства обороны по обеспечению 100% текущей исправности, к примеру, авиационной техники за счет исключения из боевого состава всех неисправных самолетов и вертолетов, придется сократить до половины авиационных частей ВВС. При этом потенциальные возможности оставшейся авиационной группировки, оцененные по приведенной выше методике, будут сокращены не менее чем в 4 раза. Восстановить утраченный потенциал в будущем окажется практически невозможным.
> 
> Вместе с тем, как это ни парадоксально, даже сократив одномоментно вдвое боевой состав и имея его со 100% исправностью авиационной техники, мы не достигнем намеченной цели, – после достаточно непродолжительного периода времени, максимум через год, средний уровень текущей исправности авиационной техники вновь станет в пределах 60-70%. 
> 
> И это объясняется достаточно простыми и объективными причинами. По накопленному опыту и имеющейся многолетней статистике до 10-15% авиационной техники всегда находится в режиме текущего или периодического ремонта, до 10% временно выведены из эксплуатации по причине истекающих сроков назначенного ресурса (наиболее кричным является ресурс авиационных двигателей) и ожидают его продления в ходе восстановительных ремонтов на авиационных заводах. Столько же (до 10%) авиационной техники перемещается или совершают перелеты по различным планам.





> К слову, усредненные показатели исправности авиационной техники ведущих европейских государств стран-участниц НАТО, а также США и Китая составляют (рис. 2 и 3): до 60% (Франция, Германия, США) в тактической авиации, до 70-75% (США, Китай) в стратегической бомбардировочной авиации. Если сравнить эти показатели с соответствующими показателями в авиации ВВС РФ, то они практически идентичны.





> Вместо замены формы одежды (а это далеко не первоочередной по важности вопрос) можно было бы закупить полк современных истребителей. Или на эти же средства заказать промышленности 12-15 ЗРС С-400 «Триумф». Система, как известно, выполняет задачи нестратегической ПРО и способна уничтожать все современные и перспективные средства воздушного нападения и ВТО противника.





> Исчерпывающие ответы на вопросы о качестве и количестве, надо полагать (а равно как и их знак – плюс или минус), даст сама жизнь (и через весьма непродолжительный период).
> 
> Сергей Аркадьевич ВОЛКОВ 
> кандидат военных наук, старший научный сотрудник, член-корреспондент Академии военных наук Российской Федерации, полковник

----------


## Полешук

Тоже интересно:
http://vko.ru/DesktopModules/Article...ersion=Staging



> Воздушная война на Юге России
> Сил и средств для противоборства на равных с гипотетическими противниками на этом направлении откровенно мало





> Особо следует отметить, что после приведения инфраструктуры Грузии и Азербайджана к требованиям НАТО, на каждом из основных аэродромов (Тбилиси, Кутаиси, Самтредиа, Копитнари, Кюрдамир) может дислоцироваться от 20 до 60 самолетов боевой авиации (в том числе самолеты разведки, РЭБ и управления).
> 
> Таким образом, только на территории Грузии группировка авиации может быть доведена до 200-230 боевых самолетов многонациональных сил НАТО. Это могут быть преимущественно ударные самолеты типа EF-2000 и «Торнадо» GR.1, истребители типа F-16С и F-18А, самолеты разведки и РЭБ «Торнадо» GR.4 и RF-16. Причем доля ударной авиации может составлять до 55-60%, истребителей ПВО – до 30-35% и специализированных самолетов разведки и РЭБ – 5-15%.





> После завершения развертывания авиационной группировки ОВС НАТО (около 450 боевых самолетов ОВВС, около 100 самолетов ОВМС) не исключено, что командование МНС приступит к проведению воздушной (воздушно-космической) наступательной операции, продолжительность которой составит от 5 до 7 суток. 
> 
> Основными задачами операции будут завоевание господства в воздухе, дезорганизация системы управления, нанесение поражения основным противостоящим группировкам ВС РФ, срыв подготовки и проведения ими оборонительной операции. 
> 
> В воздушной наступательной операции только в первые сутки может быть выполнено до 400-450 самолетовылетов и применено до 120-150 крылатых ракет воздушного и морского базирования. Действия СВН всесторонне будут поддерживаться группировкой космических аппаратов разведки, навигации и связи, самолетами ДРЛО и У, оцениваться средствами воздушной, морской и наземной разведки.





> НОВЫЙ ЭТАП ОПТИМИЗАЦИИ
> 
> С февраля 2007 г. начался новый этап преобразований войск (сил) на ЮЗ СН. При этом все воинские части, имеющие неисправную боевую технику, расформировываются, а оставшиеся (передачей высвобождающегося личного состава) переводятся в разряд частей постоянной готовности (причем их общая численность существенно сокращается). 
> 
> Дальнейшая оптимизация группировки ВВС будет осуществляться путем перевода соединений ПВО в бригады ВКО, а авиационных дивизий – в авиационные базы первого разряда (авиационные полки будут переведены в разряд авиационных баз 2-го разряда). Авиационные базы 2-го разряда будут содержать уже не полк в составе двух эскадрилий, а лишь одну эскадрилью. То есть основной тактической единицей становится не полк (в количестве 24 боевых машин), а эскадрилья в составе 12-16 самолетов.
> 
> В этом случае, к примеру, в составе бригады ВКО (Ростов-на-Дону) будет одна авиационная база, но в составе уже не четырех авиационных полков, а трех авиационных эскадрилий. Уровень технической исправности авиации в настоящее время составляет около 40-45%. Это, видимо, и определит количество эскадрилий. Их боевой состав может колебаться от 12 до 14-16 самолетов.





> В первом варианте локальной войны, когда нам будут противостоять силы ВВС Турции, Азербайджана и Грузии в составе до 500 самолетов ударной авиации и 200 истребителей соотношение сил нашей ПВО и их авиации составит 1:12, по ударной авиации – 1:7.
> 
> Во втором варианте локальной войны, когда нам будут противостоять только Иран и Азербайджан (это до 240 самолетов ударной авиации и 20 истребителей) соотношение сил нашей ПВО и их авиации составит 1:6, а по ударной авиации – 1:3,3. 
> 
> 
> При самом неблагоприятном варианте региональной войны при борьбе с силами воздушного нападения Турции и Грузии при поддержке США и НАТО (до 850 самолетов ударной авиации и 370 истребителей) соотношение сил будет и вовсе удручающим – 1:20, а по ударной авиации – 1:12. Если же учесть мощное радиоэлектронное противодействие со стороны гипотетических противников, в условиях которого придется вести боевые действия, – то эти цифры можно смело увеличивать еще вдвое.





> Однако как все это соотносить с возможностями гипотетических противников на тех или иных стратегических направлениях, при этом не указывается. К примеру, анализ соотношения сил и средств авиации и войск ПВО только на ЮЗ СН демонстрирует, что тут что-то явно не так. 
> 
> Имеющиеся критерии не показывают главного: сколько и каких надо иметь соединений и частей; как они должны быть распределены по видам и родам войск Вооруженных Сил (по стратегическим направлениям); имеет ли руководящий состав твердые навыки по управлению войсками и положительный опыт руководства ими в боевой (или максимально приближенной к боевой) обстановке. 
> 
> Наверное, надо все-таки сравнивать боевой/численный состав и готовность войск и сил к успешному отражению имеющихся (или возможных в перспективе) угроз и вызовов Российской Федерации. Только в этом случае будет действительно обеспечена национальная безопасность нашей Родины в военной сфере. 
> 
> И последнее. Разумеется, пока нет оснований утверждать, что в обозримом будущем возможен, к примеру, военный конфликт с Турцией. Отношения с Анкарой (и это надо подчеркнуть особо) сегодня намного лучше, чем с якобы братской Украиной. Да и НАТО пока не горит желанием проливать кровь за режим Михаила Саакашвили (или последующего за ним очередного бесноватого). 
> 
> Однако на сегодня существуют вполне реальные группировки войск (сил), есть их боевые и оперативные возможности. А как сложится обстановка и какие могут появиться на военно-политической сцене коалиции и союзы – пока область исключительно предположений/прогнозов (с той или иной степени достоверности). 
> ...


Вот вам примерный расчет и по Кавказу.

----------


## Полешук

http://vko.ru/DesktopModules/Article...ersion=Staging




> В целом концепция многорежимного сверхзвукового ударного самолета с повышенной живучестью потерпела крах еще в 1970-е гг. прошлого века (см. опыт применения F-111 во Вьетнаме и "Торнадо" в Ираке). Порой возникает ощущение, что информация об американских малозаметных дозвуковых бомбардировщиках и о средствах поражения, запускаемых вне зоны ПВО, до руководства ВВС просто еще не дошла. Чем-то иным упорное следование концепции Су-34 объяснить сложно.
> 
> 
> Анатолий Сердюков вручает Александру Зелину штандарт Военно-воздушных сил.
> Фото: Леонид ЯКУТИН
> *Если безальтернативное развитие двух нынешних программ продолжится, парк ВВС к середине 2030-х гг. будет состоять из нескольких полков чрезвычайно дорогих в эксплуатации самолетов с ограниченным экспортным потенциалом*. Для того чтобы иметь на всю Россию хотя бы два десятка частей тактической авиации, придется возрождать закупки легких истребителей - новых или глубоко модернизированных. Если соответствующие программы не принять и не начать финансирование, *рано или поздно придется закупать у Китая самолеты типа JH-17 (иными словами, глубоко модернизированные МиГ-21).*

----------


## Полешук

> Главная задача войны
> Для завоевания господства (превосходства) в воздухе должны привлекаться группировки различных родов войск видов вооруженных сил
> Вниманию читателей «ВКО» предлагается раскрытие сути процесса завоевания господства в воздухе в современных условиях, формулирование самого понятие «господство в воздухе», наиболее отвечающее реалиям дня, а также предлагаются показатели измерения превосходства в воздухе.





> Господство в воздухе, как определенная мера преимущества, это динамическое понятие, которое постоянно меняется в ходе ведения боевых действий. Уровень его будет зависеть от того, какая часть сил авиации выделяется для решения этой задачи в каждый текущий момент времени. Так, одна из противоборствующих сторон, имеющая решающее превосходство в воздушной сфере в какой-то определенный момент времени и использующая в дальнейшем основную часть своих сил для решения задач, не связанных с завоеванием господства в воздухе, может с течением времени потерять это преимущество, если другая сторона будет уделять этому вопросу большее внимание. Поэтому очевидно, что определенная часть сил должна постоянно привлекаться для решения задачи завоевания господства в воздухе. 
> 
> Какая? Это вопрос искусства ведения войн и таланта военачальников. Ответ на этот вопрос будет зависеть от места и уровня вооруженного конфликта, стадии его развития, состояния ударных и оборонительных средств противоборствующих сторон и многих других условий. 
> 
> Сергей Васильевич ЯГОЛЬНИКОВ 
> генерал-майор, начальник 2 ЦНИИ Минобороны России, заслуженный деятель науки РФ, доктор технических наук, профессор 
> Виктор Васильевич ГИНДРАНКОВ 
> полковник, доктор военных наук, профессор, начальник управления 2ЦНИИ Минобороны России
> Евгений Александрович ПЕРФИЛЬЕВ 
> ...


http://vko.ru/DesktopModules/Article...ersion=Staging

Таблички тоже посмотрите - на них возможный уровень потерь в зависимости от той ьили иной степени превосходства одного из противников.

----------


## Carrey

http://www.zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/Vie...chaseId=745999
http://slon.ru/blogs/romanov/post/357793/

*Мебель для Минобороны: оливковое дерево, эксклюзивные витражи и кожа буйвола.*

Кратенько:

_Генштаб министерства обороны готов потратить 18,3 млн руб. на обстановку кабинетов на Знаменке. 125 предметов мебели, средняя стоимость одного нового элемента интерьера может составить 146 400 руб. Обивка – натуральная кожа, причем в некоторых случаях есть особое пояснение: это должна быть кожа буйвола темно-зеленого цвета. Непременно с золотым тиснением. Преобладающий цвет всей фурнитуры – «состаренное золото», мебели – «слоновая кость» и «темно-коричневый», а желанный декор охарактеризован как «Орех «Ночи Гварнери». Индивидуальный паяный витраж под названием «Беатриче» от фирмы Arti del Vetro. Разместить его планируется на кухне, вместе с колонной и арками из кленового массива. Изрядная часть мебели, по условиям контракта, должна быть сделана в Италии._

----------


## ZIGZAG

Доброго всем времени суток!Пользуясь открытыми данными из инета я собрал некоторую практическую информацию о количественном составе ВВС России по состоянию на этот год,надеюсь это будет интересно форумчанам:).Так вот:ВВС имеют двадцать две АБ(а также специальных центра)на которых базируются истребители,это-
6968 АБ Хотилово   МиГ-31(24шт)Су-27(16шт)-далее в скобках количество штук.
6963 АБ Курск МиГ-29(42)
6961 АБ Бесовец Су-27(42)
6959 АБ Оленья МиГ-31(24)Су-27(16)
6967 АБ Чкаловск Су-27(42)
6979 АБ Канск МиГ-31(24)
6982 АБ Домна МиГ-29(42)
6987 АБ Дземги Су-27(30)
6989 АБ Ц.Угловая Су-27(30)МиГ-31(12)
6990 АБ Елизово МиГ-31(36)
6969 АБ Милерово МиГ-29(42)
6972 АБ Крымск Су-27(42)
999   АБ Кант Су-27(4)
6977 АБ Б.Савино МиГ-31(24)
237   ЦПАТ Кубинка Су-27(16)МиГ-29(26)
4ЦБПиПЛС Липецк Су-27(16)МиГ-29(16)
3958  АБ Саваслейка МиГ-31(12)
ГЛИЦ Ахтубинск МиГ-31(2)Су-27(4)МиГ-29(4)
116 УЦ БП Астрахань МиГ-29(32)
797 УАП с.Куневская МиГ-29(12)Су-27(12)
713 УАП Армавир МиГ-29(20)
3624 АБ Эрибуни МиГ-29(18)
Итого:                                                                     МиГ-31(158шт)
                                                                                 Су-27(254шт)
                                                                                 МиГ-29(254шт)
                                                                                 Общие количество истребителей ВВС России-666штук.
Фронтовые  бомбардировщики имеют на вооружении девять АБ,это-
6964 АБ Мончегорск (24\12)модификаций М и МР
7000 АБ Воронеж (24\12)
6962 АБ Черняховск (24\12)
6980 АБ Джида (24\12)
6985 АБ Варфолом (36)мод.МР
6988 АБ Хурба (48)мод.М2 и М
6970 АБ Мариновка (24)мод.МР
6970 АБ Морозовск (54)
4 ЦБПиПЛС Липецк (10\2\1)мод.М,М2,МР,МП
ГЛИЦ Ахтубинск (4)
БХАТ Чебеньки (119),но вроде только 48 должно остаться на хранении.
Итого:                                                                                                                      Су-24м,м2(216 штук)
                                                                                                                                  Су-24мр,мп(110 штук)
Штурмовая авиация представлена семью АБ,это-
7000 АБ Шаталово (42)
6981 АБ Степь (30)
6983 АБ Воздвиженка (42)
6973 АБ Приморско-Ахтарский (42)
6971 АБ Буденовск (42)
999   АБ Кант (5)
6976 АБ Гиссар (5)
4ЦБПиПЛС Липецк (16)
ГЛИЦ Ахтубинск (4)
797 УАП (2)
Итого:                                                                                   Су-25 (230штук).
К сожалению ни чего не удалось найти о самолетном резерве ВВС:(
Кто что может дополнить,поправить?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> http://www.zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/Vie...chaseId=745999
> http://slon.ru/blogs/romanov/post/357793/
> 
> *Мебель для Минобороны: оливковое дерево, эксклюзивные витражи и кожа буйвола.*
> 
> Кратенько:
> 
> _Генштаб министерства обороны готов потратить 18,3 млн руб. на обстановку кабинетов на Знаменке. 125 предметов мебели, средняя стоимость одного нового элемента интерьера может составить 146 400 руб. Обивка – натуральная кожа, причем в некоторых случаях есть особое пояснение: это должна быть кожа буйвола темно-зеленого цвета. Непременно с золотым тиснением. Преобладающий цвет всей фурнитуры – «состаренное золото», мебели – «слоновая кость» и «темно-коричневый», а желанный декор охарактеризован как «Орех «Ночи Гварнери». Индивидуальный паяный витраж под названием «Беатриче» от фирмы Arti del Vetro. Разместить его планируется на кухне, вместе с колонной и арками из кленового массива. Изрядная часть мебели, по условиям контракта, должна быть сделана в Италии._


Тот кто это заказывает полный урод,и по нему тюрма плачет!Но все же перед тем как ,что то интересное запостить,нужно ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ПРОЧИТАТЬ НАЗВАНИЕ ТЕМЫ!!!и не нужно говорить,что это имеет какое-то отношение к ВВС!!!

----------


## Carrey

Вы полагаете, это больше подходит для темы "Умозаключения о современной политике"? По-моему, тут речь именно о новом облике, о конкретном месте, где этот новый облик будет очевиден. Кстати, заметили паркет (именно паркет, и не из дешёвых) на площадке-этажерке слева от Т-50 на фотографии цеха, вид сверху, когда ВВП визит наносил?
Впрочем, если не подходит под тему, можете удалить/переместить. Извиняюсь.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вы полагаете, это больше подходит для темы "Умозаключения о современной политике"? По-моему, тут речь именно о новом облике, о конкретном месте, где этот новый облик будет очевиден. Кстати, заметили паркет (именно паркет, и не из дешёвых) на площадке-этажерке слева от Т-50 на фотографии цеха, вид сверху, когда ВВП визит наносил?
> Впрочем, если не подходит под тему, можете удалить/переместить. Извиняюсь.


Уважаемый Carrey!я с вами обсолютно согласен!меня это так же возмутило и я тоже считаю что это отражает наш сегодняшний облик!Просто не все люди пишут на форумах,довольно много посетителей просто читают его и приходят сюда получить инфу или анализ того ,что происходит,ИМХО  мы должны не забывать про них(сам 2 года просто читал форум)Кстати спасибо ,что обратили внимания на паркет в цехе,я и не обратил внимания!;)))
Пи.Эс.я не модератор,я простой участник форума,и вы меня извините если ,что не так я написал :Smile:

----------


## Carrey

Перечитайте первое сообщение этой темы:



> призываю всех, кто еще продолжает военную службу в военной авиации всех видов и родов ВС РФ, высказать свое мнение о проводимых в настоящее время под эгидой Министра обороны мероприятиях по переводу в "НОВЫЙ ОБЛИК". Расскажите какие "чудеса" происходят в настоящее время в строевых частях в связи с этими мероприятиями. Мне как новичку на форуме, например, непонятно, почему до ситх пор эта тема не затронута в форуме?


Единственно что не удовлетворяет - заметка о мебели относится не столько к "чудесам" в строевых частях, сколько к "чудесам" в Министерстве обороны вообще. Надеюсь, администрация простит мне эту маленькую шалость.
PS: кстати, броню тоже "за бугром" закупать будут. Интересно, как это отразится на модернизации/производстве Су-25-х и Су-34-х (бронекапсулы экипажа)?
http://www.vz.ru/news/2010/4/20/394958.html

----------


## Redav

> Где полк или хотя бы 18 Су-34 к 2010 году?


Не правильно вопрос ставите. Для начала бы узнать, а прошли ли Су-34 второй этап ГСИ?  :Tongue: 




> И почему рекламкам "Сухого" надо доверять больше чем той же Ленте, которая зачастую с этих самых рекламок и размещает инфу?


В тех "рекламках" ссылки на официоз, а за него можно и спросить. Лента.вру может городить, что хочет и спроса с нее ни какого потому что легко и просто может свалить все на не компетентность своего сотрудника.




> Цифра 300 Су-34 неоднократно мелькала в новостях за 2005-2007 годы. 
> Точно откуда она пошла установить трудно, ...


Мне не камильфо лопатить инет для оправдания той же ленты.вру. Уже имеется пример как лента облажалась с двумя полками Су-34. 
Вы утверждали, Вам и разбираться где же официальные заявления про 300 Су-34. Меня удовлетворит, если Вы признаете, что журналажники Вас обманули.




> Да и вот в приведенной вами рекламке
> на 18.12.2006  три сотни Су-24 и имелось у ВВС.
> К примеру было 
> http://rian.ru/analytics/20080416/105230229.html


Где такая цифра про три сотни Су-24? Вижу только, что Илья Крамник считает:

_В составе фронтовой авиации ВВС России и береговой авиации ВМФ Су-34 должен сменить бомбардировщики Су-24М (около 400 машин), разведчики Су-24МР (свыше 100 машин)..._

Вы с его мнением НЕ согласны? ...но опять же как заявляет РИА Новости: _Мнение автора может не совпадать с позицией редакции_  :Rolleyes: 





> В любом случае, вы как мастер словестной эквилибристики ушли с темы количества самолетов фронтовой авиации необходимого для России.


Опять старые замашки демонстрируете. Мы с Вами про 300 Су-34 говорили. Вы заявили, а Redav попросил у Вас ссылочку... Вы предоставили и как мы убедились врали журналажники, коим Вы доверились.




> На примере с Китаем я примерно прикинул возможную минимальную численность авиапарка. 300 фронтовых бомберов как раз здесь  оптимально подходят ...


С таким же успехом могу Вам обосновать, что нам нужны только самолеты вертикального взлета опираясь на "мотивировку": "Китайцы нанесут ядерные удары по всем нашим аэродромам и Россия останется без авиации".  :Biggrin: 

Так что там у Вас со ссылкой на официоз про 300 Су-34?  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> Чет слабова-то, для Хомосапиенс


_Хамишь парниша..._ (с)

----------


## Redav

> По вопросу 100% боеготовности и ряду других моментов "оптимизации": ...


Мдя... при приеме пищи между первым и вторым блюдом аналитический материал у него сваять не получилось... смешал все в кучу на злобу дня.
Может не будем товарища полковника тыкать носом в его парадоксы и забывчивость?  :Cool:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Мдя... при приеме пищи между первым и вторым блюдом аналитический материал у него сваять не получилось... смешал все в кучу на злобу дня.
> Может не будем товарища полковника тыкать носом в его парадоксы и забывчивость?


Redav,меня больше позабавил пасаж уважаемого полковника,о покупке  полка истребителей вместо формы-помоему это сразу говорит об уровне анализа;))

----------


## Полешук

> Доброго всем времени суток!Пользуясь открытыми данными из инета я собрал некоторую практическую информацию о количественном составе ВВС России по состоянию на этот год,надеюсь это будет интересно форумчанам:).Так вот:ВВС имеют двадцать две АБ(а также специальных центра)на которых базируются истребители,это-
> 6968 АБ Хотилово   МиГ-31(24шт)Су-27(16шт)-далее в скобках количество штук.
> 6963 АБ Курск МиГ-29(42)
> 6961 АБ Бесовец Су-27(42)
> 6959 АБ Оленья МиГ-31(24)Су-27(16)
> 6967 АБ Чкаловск Су-27(42)
> 6979 АБ Канск МиГ-31(24)
> 6982 АБ Домна МиГ-29(42)
> 6987 АБ Дземги Су-27(30)
> ...


Это первоначально так планировалось "оптимизировать". В реальности и со вторым этапом вышло чуть по дргому
Истребители:
*6961 АБ* Бесовец Су-27(42) по этому форуму - 2 эск, где-то 30 штат.
*6959 АБ* Оленья МиГ-31(24)Су-27(16) - до Оленьи ни один ни второй не долетели МиГ-31 так и остались в котласе (возможно и 6959 АБ ) Су-27 частью в Бесовец, частью ...
*6967 АБ* Чкаловск Су-27(42) - вообще не слышно что там что-то осталось, скоее всего как и Су-24М одной эскадрилью в составе 7054 АБ БФ г.Черняховск.
6982 АБ Домна МиГ-29(42) - одна эскадрилья в составе 320 АБ Чита (хотя номер и странный, да и база - бывший 112 овпбу) - http://soldat.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16526



> Вот что пишут летчики бывшего, уже расформированного 120-го Гвардейского Брестского ордена Суворова III степени, истребительного авиационного полка: 
> - На его месте в Домне сформировали истребительную эскадрилью и подчинили авиабазе в Чите.
> 
> Истребителями теперь командуют вертолётчики (ком.АБ) и транспортники. Дурдом полный, перевели на групповую систему, а регламента нормального ещё не было, но заставляли летать. Среднему звену тарифы и категории по званиям порезали, но немного приподняли низы, на 1 разряд, стартех теперь - инженер группы, техник самолёта - инженер бортового комплекса.
> 
> Выжить-то можно, но наверное не всем,в истребительной эскадрильи, например, теперь нет тренажёра


6990 АБ Елизово МиГ-31(36) - по этому же форуму - осталась только одна эск в составе АБ ТОФ.
6969 АБ Милерово МиГ-29(42) то же была ссылка на репортаж о 6972 АБ Крымск, в состав которой входи какое-то подразделение в Милерово - скорее эскадрилья МиГ-29.
237   ЦПАТ Кубинка Су-27(16)МиГ-29(26) - многовато МиГ-29 для одной эскадрильи - штатка на 3-х эск состав ЦПАТ, на форумеж писали что осталось 2 эск.
количество истребителей ВВС России-666штук. - это с учетом 2-х так и не переданных полков от ВМФ.

Бомберы:
6962 АБ Черняховск (24\12) - http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.p....html#msg20849 - пост 17 от ссс.
Итого:                                                                                                                      Су-24м,м2(216 штук) - опять-таки с учетом так и не переданного мшап БФ.

Штурмовики:
6983 АБ Воздвиженка (42) - тоже с "солдата"


> по ТЛФ с другом(Галенки),по его информации в полку согласно директиве придется сократить 40 человек.Техника перебазируется в Воздвиженку.Там будут сформированы 4 эскадрильи штурмовых (18 ГШАП и 187 ШАП)и 2 эскадрильи вертолетных(предпологаю 319 верт.полк).444 ТБАП отправляется в Белую.В Воздвиженке будет сформирована АТехБ с кол-вом личного состава порядка 1000 человек(командир Авиабазы-категория генерал-майор


Т.е по ходу должно быть (56), но возможно на сегодня опять что переделали.


На первом этапе эскадрильи задумывались 14-16 бортов (МиГ-31 и Су-24 - 12). Но похоже сократив количество эскадрилий увеличили число в них самолетов.

Сколько самолей, интересно, в сегодняшних  эскадрильях?

----------


## Полешук

> Не правильно вопрос ставите. Для начала бы узнать, а прошли ли Су-34 второй этап ГСИ?


Уж абсолютно не ваше дело, как мне вопросы ставить. Поставил - ответье если можете, а не спрыгивайте.

Еще раз - где 18 Су-34 или их полк к 2010, о чем писалось в приведенных вами ссылках. 


> К 2010 г. в соответствии с заключенным трехлетним государственным контрактом НАПО изготовит и передаст ВВС РФ 18 самолетов Су-34. В дальнейшем в Новосибирске планируется выпускать по 8—10 самолетов Су-34 в год.
> http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/a...dex.php?id=894


Где?

Приведенные мною ссылки считаю вполне приемлемыми. Официальных опровержений по ним не было.
Официальные высказывания должностных лиц по вопросу требуемого количества Су-34 на сайтах, внушающих вам лично доверие, предлагаю и искать вам лично, иначе будет то "Лентавру", то "Ньюсруложь" и т.д.

Извиняюсь за оффтоп, но ваш беспардонный пижонский стиль общения начинает несколько утомлять. Так по сути вопроса особенно ничего не высказав, вы умудряетесь утопить тему в потоке, еще раз повторюсь - словесной эквилибристики, основной смысл которой - все идет как надо, все просчитано и обосновано, все остальное "каспаровщина", "Гайдаровщина" и т.п. - чисто "одобрямс".

----------


## Полешук

> Мдя... при приеме пищи между первым и вторым блюдом аналитический материал у него сваять не получилось... смешал все в кучу на злобу дня.
> Может не будем товарища полковника тыкать носом в его парадоксы и забывчивость?


Будем-будем. Нечего все время спрыгивать. 
Назвался груздем - полезай в ... (с)

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Это первоначально так планировалось "оптимизировать". В реальности и со вторым этапом вышло чуть по дргому
> Истребители:
> *6961 АБ* Бесовец Су-27(42) по этому форуму - 2 эск, где-то 30 штат.
> *6959 АБ* Оленья МиГ-31(24)Су-27(16) - до Оленьи ни один ни второй не долетели МиГ-31 так и остались в котласе (возможно и 6959 АБ ) Су-27 частью в Бесовец, частью ...
> *6967 АБ* Чкаловск Су-27(42) - вообще не слышно что там что-то осталось, скоее всего как и Су-24М одной эскадрилью в составе 7054 АБ БФ г.Черняховск.
> 6982 АБ Домна МиГ-29(42) - одна эскадрилья в составе 320 АБ Чита (хотя номер и странный, да и база - бывший 112 овпбу) - http://soldat.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16526
> 
> 6990 АБ Елизово МиГ-31(36) - по этому же форуму - осталась только одна эск в составе АБ ТОФ.
> 6969 АБ Милерово МиГ-29(42) то же была ссылка на репортаж о 6972 АБ Крымск, в состав которой входи какое-то подразделение в Милерово - скорее эскадрилья МиГ-29.
> ...


я не в курсе,что за второй этап?у меня нет оснований думать,что что то переиграли...бардак просто обязан быть по началу,таких серьезных пертурбаций давно не было,да и если пока по факту там нет оговоренного количества АТ,то это не говорит,что план изменили,большое количество техники еще в ремонте или в ожидании оного.Про АБ Чита и АБ Домна ИМХО путаница.А вот про Елизово я кажись здесь и прочел у кого то,что она уже передана в ВВС(опять же одна АЭ это явно временно)Про МиГи из Липецка ,это опечатка моя;)пардон)))их действительно не 26 ,а 16;)))
Я все же думаю это окончательный вариант штата как минимум лет на 10,по нему кстати можно с большой уверенностью предполагать какие АБ и на что будут перевооружаться.А АЭ все 12 самолетные так сразу планировали,на форумах многие решили,что оставят,то число истребителей которое в среднем было боеготовым в полках а это как раз было 14-16 самолетов.

----------


## Redav

> Тоже интересно:
> http://vko.ru/DesktopModules/Article...ersion=Staging


_Неурегулированными остаются внутренние проблемы Южной Осетии, Кабардино-Балкарии и Таджикистана. Ситуация в этих регионах вряд ли будет умиротворена в ближайшем будущем и Россия реально будет вовлечена в них. Конфликты в Закавказье и Средней Азии создают риск прямого, в том числе вооруженного, вмешательства со стороны Турции, Ирана и Афганистана, а при определенных условиях – США и НАТО._
Кабардино-Балкария не в составе России  :Eek:  США и НАТО захотят участвовать в вооруженном вмешательстве в дела этого "свободолюбивого государства"  :Eek: 
Проще АНАЛитиков врачам показать, а потом в среднюю школу для повторного обучения...  :Biggrin: 




> Вот вам примерный расчет и по Кавказу.


С таким же успехом можно рассчитать вариант с размещением дивизии РВСН в Венесуэле, Никарагуа и на Кубе  :Cool:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Уж абсолютно не ваше дело, как мне вопросы ставить. Поставил - ответье если можете, а не спрыгивайте.
> 
> Еще раз - где 18 Су-34 или их полк к 2010, о чем писалось в приведенных вами ссылках. 
> 
> Где?
> 
> Приведенные мною ссылки считаю вполне приемлемыми. Официальных опровержений по ним не было.
> Официальные высказывания должностных лиц по вопросу требуемого количества Су-34 на сайтах, внушающих вам лично доверие, предлагаю и искать вам лично, иначе будет то "Лентавру", то "Ньюсруложь" и т.д.
> 
> Извиняюсь за оффтоп, но ваш беспардонный пижонский стиль общения начинает несколько утомлять. Так по сути вопроса особенно ничего не высказав, вы умудряетесь утопить тему в потоке, еще раз повторюсь - словесной эквилибристики, основной смысл которой - все идет как надо, все просчитано и обосновано, все остальное "каспаровщина", "Гайдаровщина" и т.п. - чисто "одобрямс".


Их нет,только я не пойму,что меняется!?это доказывает автоматически вашу правоту по поводу того ,что "все там на верху идиоты и баблопилыяхтоклубопокупат  ели"???я предлагаю прекратить вспоминать ПОСТОЯННО тупые обещания,которыми нас кормили и продолжают кормить!Предлагаю больше оперировать своими знаниями и умом уважаемый Полешук.

----------


## Redav

> http://vko.ru/DesktopModules/Article...ersion=Staging
> 
> Таблички тоже посмотрите - на них возможный уровень потерь в зависимости от той ьили иной степени превосходства одного из противников.


Занимательное чтиво. Особенно понравилась концовка:
_Ответ на этот вопрос будет зависеть от места и уровня вооруженного конфликта, стадии его развития, состояния ударных и оборонительных средств противоборствующих сторон и многих других условий._
Уговорили... Хвантазирую и даю Вам 20 кратное превосходство в технике над китайской армией. Раскрамсали Вы "супостата" в пыль... почти. И чем закончится сия война? Сдается мне, что Россия-матушка и Китай "украсятся" ядерными грибками... Желаете веровать, что войнушка с США или кем другим из НАТО закончится по другому, то веруйте.

----------


## Redav

> Redav,меня больше позабавил пасаж уважаемого полковника,о покупке  полка истребителей вместо формы-помоему это сразу говорит об уровне анализа;))


Интересно, а АНАЛитег знает про введение новой формы одежды для военнослужащих Красной Армии во время Второй мировой войны... от бы он тогда оторвался на товарища Сталина с советами чаво надоть было купить на те деньги для фронта.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Уж абсолютно не ваше дело, как мне вопросы ставить. Поставил - ответье если можете, а не спрыгивайте.


У как у Вас все запущенно  :Smile: 
Значит Вас устраивает закупка Су-34 не прошедшего 2 этап ГСИ. Нафиг Вам ждать когда "Салют" сваяет новые движки для этого самоля. Покупаем то что есть, а потом докупим, обождем если что... И конечно же в тех количествах, что придумали журналажники и низко кланяемся им в ножки, что не придумали цифру в 300000000...000 Су-34  :Biggrin: 




> Приведенные мною ссылки считаю вполне приемлемыми.


Это Ваше право.




> Официальных опровержений по ним не было.


Журналамеры опупеют от счастья когда каждый их бред будут опровергать...




> Официальные высказывания должностных лиц по вопросу требуемого количества Су-34 на сайтах, внушающих вам лично доверие, предлагаю и искать вам лично, иначе будет то "Лентавру", то "Ньюсруложь" и т.д.


На форумах бремя доказательств на утверждающем. желаете верить желтушным источникам инфы - веруйте, это Ваше право, но с них и спрашивайте про то что ОНИ обещали.  :Wink: 




> Извиняюсь за оффтоп, но ваш беспардонный пижонский стиль общения начинает несколько утомлять. Так по сути вопроса особенно ничего не высказав, вы умудряетесь утопить тему в потоке, еще раз повторюсь - словесной эквилибристики, основной смысл которой - все идет как надо, все просчитано и обосновано, все остальное "каспаровщина", "Гайдаровщина" и т.п. - чисто "одобрямс".


Ваша хамовитось Вас не красит. Не валите с больной головы на здоровую. Митинговость с красявыми лозунгами устраиваете, а дошло до дела и все свелось к ОБС, точнее ОЖС (один журналажник сказал).
Не приписывайте мне того чего не заявлял. Уже ни раз указывал, что проблем выше крыши, это видно по инфе из открытых источников. Только эти проблемы видеть надо и уметь "ловить" их. 
Вся страна взяв под козырек наклепала по вашему желанию 300 Су-34. Чем будете вооружать Су-34, как его будете применять, задействуете традиционное "авось"?

----------


## leha-lp

Данные по Хотилово, Курску, Бесовцу, Чкаловску, Домне, Елизово, Оленьи, Милерово, Крымску, Канту, Шаталово, Воронежу, Варфоломеевке - не правильные. И вообще вам правильно написали это первоначальный вариант, на самом деле еще пополам и почти правильно, а после парада дальше сократят…

----------


## Redav

> Будем-будем. Нечего все время спрыгивать. 
> Назвался груздем - полезай в ... (с)


Вообще-то спрыгиваете Вы, когда с аргументацией имеете полный швах.

1. Не будем разбирать пассаж автора о его личностных наблюдениях на чем готовит его жена и нафига он ей напокупал всякую технику, а не обошелся набором ножей, русской печью с чугунками и сковородками...

2. 


> В целом же вопрос качества и количества классический и может быть успешно решен математическими методами исследования операций и теории вероятностей.


Классный пассаж, только как же быть с практическими исследованиями на полигонах и в ходе учений... На них такие "взбрыки" порой бывают... "Супостат" запланированный к проигрышу так начинает громить запрограммированного "победителя", что народ потом легенды про это слагает...
_Гладко было на бумаге, но забыли про овраги_ (с)

3. 


> В общей теории и методологии способов военных действий наряду с вопросами «что?», «где?» и «когда?» законное место отводится и вопросу «чем?» воевать. Это крайне важный вопрос, потому что определяет приоритеты развития вооружения войск и сил. Сосредоточимся всего на одном аспекте – необходимом соотношении количества и качества средств ПВО в борьбе за превосходство в воздухе.


Угу... сфероконь в вакууме. Определяем приоритеты развития, вбухиваем бабло... Ну типа развиваем и создаем супер-пупер ИА, а потом спрашиваем главкома ВМФ: "Ну, начинай... когда и где на побережье США будешь высаживать морские десанты это твое дело... главное победа и ИА у нас ого-го какое"  :Biggrin: 

4. 


> По мере усложнения техники закономерно усложняется ее ремонт и обслуживание. Специалистов, способных изучить и эксплуатировать такое сложное вооружение, не может быть много. Их подготовить – нужны годы. Заменить в случае неизбежных для войны потерь – неоткуда. Солдата по призыву научить грамотно его эксплуатировать за год службы – крайне сложно (если это вообще возможно).


Это где же, когда дядя служил и насмотрелся обслуживания авиатехники солдатами.

Странный дядя не вспоминает или не знает про развитие систем тестирования, самоконтроля в комплексах. Он слышал, что еще в прошлом веке сваяли станцию ДОН. Люди бают, что для тех кто там сидит главное условие эксплуатации не мешать ей работать...  :Biggrin: 

Аналитик в курсе, что летчику пофигу, как там бегают электроны по микросхемам в ГСН ракеты. Ему важнее знать какие условия необходимо создать для их применения.

4. 


> Погоня за рекордными техническими характеристиками сама по себе закономерна и прогрессивна. Но, во-первых, она ведет к удорожанию средства ПВО.


Пусть он это экономистам и технологам докажет.  :Wink: 




> «ударная сила соединения пропорциональна огневой мощи одного подразделения, умноженной на квадрат числа подразделений»


Хороший сфероконь... ударная сила соединения превратится в пшик, когда несколько "дохлых" групп СпН в нужный момент выведет из строя парочку КП... или звено "леталок" заблокирует каналы управления...

Без погружения в дебри для начала хватит...  :Cool:  и думаем не такие ли любители сфероконей понарасчитывали оптиматизирование...

----------


## Полешук

> 1.я не в курсе,что за второй этап?у меня нет оснований думать,что что то переиграли...бардак просто обязан быть по началу,таких серьезных пертурбаций давно не было,да и если пока по факту там нет оговоренного количества АТ,то это не говорит,что план изменили,большое количество техники еще в ремонте или в ожидании оного.
> 2.Про АБ Чита и АБ Домна ИМХО путаница.
> 3.А вот про Елизово я кажись здесь и прочел у кого то,что она уже передана в ВВС(опять же одна АЭ это явно временно)Про МиГи из Липецка ,это опечатка моя;)пардон)))их действительно не 26 ,а 16;)))
> 4.Я все же думаю это окончательный вариант штата как минимум лет на 10,по нему кстати можно с большой уверенностью предполагать какие АБ и на что будут перевооружаться.
> 5.А АЭ все 12 самолетные так сразу планировали,на форумах многие решили,что оставят,то число истребителей которое в среднем было боеготовым в полках а это как раз было 14-16 самолетов.


1. Второй - это который после первого. То что будет несколько этапов говоилось и писалось неоднократно, в т.ч. на других форумах.
2. Тож вроде на самих летчиков из Домны ссылались.
3. 


> Сегодня 12марта 2010года 865 истребительный Ордена Трудового Красного Знамени авиационнный полк простился со Знаменем и прекратил своё существование    . 
> Сформированна истребительная эскадрилья в составе 7060 Ордена Трудового Красного Знамени авиационной базы МА ТОФ.


http://www.svvaulsh.ru/forum_viewtopic.php?65.5409.180
4. ваши б слова да Богу в уши (с).
5. Даже по вашим цифрам видно, что эскадрильи на МиГ-29, Су-27 и Су-25 в основном имеют по 14, некоторые по 16 самолетов (в Эренбуни - 18 даже), а по 12 имеют эскадрильи на МиГ-31 и Су-24/М/МР.

Про несостоявшуюся 6959 АБ в Оленье, Котлас и Мончегорск:
http://www.pravdasevera.ru/print.htm...cle=1051777422



> Истребители сменили прописку. Область потеряла налоги, а жители Савватии боятся лишиться работы и школы 
> 
> 
> 458-го Гвардейского Полоцкого ордена Суворова III степени истребительного авиационного полка, что базировался в Котласском районе, больше не существует. В ходе создания так называемого «нового облика» российской армии из полка сделали эскадрилью. С 1 декабря она числится в составе авиабазы в Мончегорске. А тем временем от больших реформ, проводимых в кабинетах Минобороны, сегодня зависит судьба маленького поселка Савватия.


Про Миллерово (несостоявшаяся 6969 АБ) уже было в этой теме - 


> 6972-я гвардейская Барановичская Краснознаменная ордена Суворова III степени авиационная база 1-го разряда. В ее состав, кроме подразделений в Крымске, входят и подчиненная мне авиационная группа в городе Миллерово Ростовской области, и две авиационные комендатуры в Зернограде и Адлере. - http://www.media-kuban.ru/Prizyiv/Lyubi ... oyno_.html


И пару слов про Воздвиженку, которую освободили от 444-го тбап



> Есть в Приморском крае авиагарнизон Воздвиженка. Там с давних пор базировался один из полков Дальней авиации 
> Виктор БАРАНЕЦ — 30.09.2009 
> А в январе этого года командир части сообщил личному составу скорбную весть: полк ликвидируется...
> 
> Перед офицерами и прапорщиками сразу встали резонные житейские вопросы: по каким юридическим основаниям будут увольнять? Где придется жить с семьями? Им разъяснили, что по приказу командующего Дальней авиацией пилотов и инженерно-технический состав станут отправлять на пенсию по ОШМ - организационно-штатным мероприятиям (есть такая статья в законе, которая дает уволенным право на пенсию и жилье от Минобороны). После этого «дальники» стали один за другим писать рапорты командиру с просьбой выдать им Государственные жилищные сертификаты (ГЖС) или поставить в очередь на квартиру. Причем многие из них, приросшие к дальневосточному краю за многие годы службы, захотели остаться в Приморье. И вот не так давно авиаторов фактически ликвидированного уже полка (Боевое знамя было сдано в музей Вооруженных сил РФ еще в августе) огорошили новостью: никого по ОШМ увольнять не будут, потому как якобы поступило новое распоряжение командующего Дальней авиацией. И сотням служивых приказали убыть с семьями (в которых есть и груднички!) к новому месту службы - в гарнизон Белая (Иркутская область) в распоряжение тамошнего командира. *Большинству из них были предложены нижестоящие должности*, от которых они отказались и имели полное законное право после этого расстаться с армией. Тем более что в Белой нет для них жилья - там своих «бездомных» еще полк наберется. К тому же многие уже успели приобрести квартиры по ГЖС или постоянное жилье в Приморье. А чтобы хоть как-то вывести скандальную ситуацию из тупика и придать ей видимость законной, ушлые столичные начальники в Главном штабе ВВС стали доказывать возмущенным жалобщикам, *что полк уже якобы не ликвидируется, а лишь... переформируется. Эта хитрая уловка, безусловно, принципиально меняет юридический смысл проблемы*.
> 
> Но не снимает главного вопроса: зачем сотни семей офицеров и прапорщиков вместе с семьями и домашним скарбом за счет казны Минобороны тащить за тысячи километров? Чтобы уволить их в Белой, а не в Воздвиженке? Ведь люди уже все равно решили расстаться со службой. Некоторые пилоты-«дальники», с которыми я беседовал, видят здесь и другое: они убеждены, что такие условия для них создаются специально. *Кто не согласится поехать в Белую, будет уволен уже не по ОШМ, а по «несоблюдению контракта» и таким образом лишится права и на пенсию, и на квартиру*. Прекрасный повод для Минобороны сэкономить финансовые расходы на выплату пенсий и укоротить 100-тысячную очередь бесквартирных военнослужащих!


http://kp.ru/daily/24369/552211

----------


## AC

*Новый облик: на батальонные учения в Чебаркуль Ми-24 гоняют с Кореновска*
целиком материал тут:
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/04/22_04/2_02.html

"...По заявке штаба ПУрВО главный штаб ВВС направил на окружные полигоны в Оренбургской и Челябинской областях вертолеты Ми-24 и Ми-8МТ. Они были выделены с авиабазы (бывшего отдельного Севастопольского вертолетного полка) в Кореновске Краснодарского края и перелетели своим ходом с Кубани на общевойсковые полигоны ПУрВО вблизи поселка Тоцкое-2 Оренбургской области и города Чебаркуль Челябинской области...
...
...По подсчетам офицеров Кореновской авиабазы, они преодолели около 5.000 км и потратили на этот путь в обе стороны около 30 часов. И сожгли на каждой винтокрылой машине примерно по 30 тонн авиационного керосина ТС-1...
...Постоянно командировать на обеспечение таких общевойсковых учений боевые вертолеты с авиабаз на территории СКВО по приведенным выше затратам весьма расточительно. В то же время бывший начальник управления авиации ПУрВО генерал-майор запаса Александр Серебряков заявил, что имеется реальная возможность отказаться от «рекордных» перелетов на вертолетах с Северного Кавказа на Южный Урал для участия в обычных БТУ. Для этого достаточно использовать винтокрылые машины учебных вертолетных полков (увп) его родного Сызранского высшего военного авиационного училища летчиков...".

----------


## AC

> Про Миллерово (несостоявшаяся 6969 АБ) уже было в этой теме -


Про сегодняшнее Миллерово, стати, идет материал в свежем номере "Взлета" (4/2010):
http://www.take-off.ru/index.php/com...article/45/431
"Гвардейцы из Миллерово
На юге России, в Ростовской области, недалеко от небольшого старинного города Миллерово, уже 17 лет базируется прославленная гвардейская истребительная авиационная часть, на вооружении которой все эти годы стоят фронтовые истребители МиГ-29. В прошедшем году часть подверглась ряду организационно-штатных мероприятий, в результате которых местный 19-й гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк был переформирован в часть постоянной боевой готовности – гвардейскую авиационную группу. Об истории и нынешнем дне части – в репортаже из Миллерово...".

----------


## Полешук

> Данные по Хотилово, Курску, Бесовцу, Чкаловску, Домне, Елизово, Оленьи, Милерово, Крымску, Канту, Шаталово, Воронежу, Варфоломеевке - не правильные. И вообще вам правильно написали это первоначальный вариант, на самом деле еще пополам и почти правильно, а после парада дальше сократят…


 :Mad: 
А может наоборот, хоть к первому варианту вернуться...
Хотя, когда такое было...

----------


## Полешук

> *Новый облик: на батальонные учения в Чебаркуль Ми-24 гоняют с Кореновска*
> целиком материал тут:
> http://www.redstar.ru/2010/04/22_04/2_02.html
> 
> "...По заявке штаба ПУрВО главный штаб ВВС направил на окружные полигоны в Оренбургской и Челябинской областях вертолеты Ми-24 и Ми-8МТ. Они были выделены с авиабазы (бывшего отдельного Севастопольского вертолетного полка) в Кореновске Краснодарского края и перелетели своим ходом с Кубани на общевойсковые полигоны ПУрВО вблизи поселка Тоцкое-2 Оренбургской области и города Чебаркуль Челябинской области...
> ...
> ...По подсчетам офицеров Кореновской авиабазы, они преодолели около 5.000 км и потратили на этот путь в обе стороны около 30 часов. И сожгли на каждой винтокрылой машине примерно по 30 тонн авиационного керосина ТС-1...
> ...Постоянно командировать на обеспечение таких общевойсковых учений боевые вертолеты с авиабаз на территории СКВО по приведенным выше затратам весьма расточительно. В то же время бывший начальник управления авиации ПУрВО генерал-майор запаса Александр Серебряков заявил, что имеется реальная возможность отказаться от «рекордных» перелетов на вертолетах с Северного Кавказа на Южный Урал для участия в обычных БТУ. Для этого достаточно использовать винтокрылые машины учебных вертолетных полков (увп) его родного Сызранского высшего военного авиационного училища летчиков...".


Да, уж. "Оптимизация" расходов.
Так опять получается "второй этап". По первому планировалось 6975 АБ в Бобровке (под самарой) сформировать на базе 237 овэ и части 793-го отбвп. Видать не "срослось" на втором этапе.




> Про сегодняшнее Миллерово, стати, идет материал в свежем номере "Взлета" (4/2010):
> http://www.take-off.ru/index.php/com...article/45/431
> "Гвардейцы из Миллерово
> На юге России, в Ростовской области, недалеко от небольшого старинного города Миллерово, уже 17 лет базируется прославленная гвардейская истребительная авиационная часть, на вооружении которой все эти годы стоят фронтовые истребители МиГ-29. В прошедшем году часть подверглась ряду организационно-штатных мероприятий, в результате которых местный 19-й гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк был переформирован в часть постоянной боевой готовности – гвардейскую авиационную группу. Об истории и нынешнем дне части – в репортаже из Миллерово...".


Интересно. И каков состав " гвардейской авиационной группы"?
Может как в Эренбуни...

----------


## Полешук

> Их нет,только я не пойму,что меняется!?это доказывает автоматически вашу правоту по поводу того ,что "все там на верху идиоты и баблопилыяхтоклубопокупат  ели"???я предлагаю прекратить вспоминать ПОСТОЯННО тупые обещания,которыми нас кормили и продолжают кормить!Предлагаю больше оперировать своими знаниями и умом уважаемый Полешук.


Я не против, уважаемый ZIGZAG, но ведь кто-то постоянно требует "внушающих доверие" ссылок на официальные источники.

----------


## Полешук

> Redav,меня больше позабавил пасаж уважаемого полковника,о покупке  полка истребителей вместо формы-помоему это сразу говорит об уровне анализа;))


Уважаемый, ZIGZAG. Но вы то не скатывайтесь ...
Ведь понятно что речь шла о примере несуразности траты 18 млрд руб. на новую форму, в то время как есть более приоритетные задачи, что это "Вызывает серьезное сомнение, что подобные меры существенно повысят мобильность, компактность и эффективность ВС. В условиях экономического кризиса Министерству обороны можно было найти и более рациональное применение имеющимся в его распоряжении ресурсам.". 
Как это можно связать с "уровнем анализа"?

Хорошо. Есть статья 4-х летней давности.



> http://old.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.28.01
> СЛИЯНИЕ ЛЬДА И ПЛАМЕНИ
> 
> 
> *В 1997 г. Войска ПВО и ВВС были преобразованы в единый вид Вооруженных сил* 
> 
> Вниманию читателей журнала предлагается аналитический материал, отражающий состояние ВВС и Войск ПВО накануне объединения, некоторые аспекты осуществления слияния, а также первоначальный облик новых ВВС.
> 
> 
> *Сутью военной реформы конца 1990-х гг. было значительное сокращение численности и переход Вооруженных Сил к новой видовой структуре.* _/ничего не напоминает/_ 16 июля 1997 г. президентом России Борисом Ельциным был подписан указ № 725 "О первоочередных мерах по реформированию Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации и совершенствованию их структуры".


3300 истребителей и ЗРК, конечно, цифра не достижимая да и не нужная, т.к. с США только СЯС. Но поддерживать оставшийся уровень в 650 истребителей (в строевых частях - без ЦБП и ВВАУ), то просто необходимо - есть же Китай, есть Япония, есть Кавказ и регион Черного моря, есть союзнические обязательства по ОДКБ.

----------


## Redav

> И пару слов про Воздвиженку, которую освободили от 444-го тбап
> Есть в Приморском крае авиагарнизон Воздвиженка. Там с давних пор базировался один из полков Дальней авиации 
> Виктор БАРАНЕЦ — 30.09.2009 
> ... И сотням служивых приказали убыть с семьями (в которых есть и груднички!) к новому месту службы - в гарнизон Белая (Иркутская область) в распоряжение тамошнего командира. *Большинству из них были предложены нижестоящие должности*, от которых они отказались и имели полное законное право после этого расстаться с армией. Тем более что в Белой нет для них жилья - там своих «бездомных» еще полк наберется. К тому же многие уже успели приобрести квартиры по ГЖС или постоянное жилье в Приморье. А чтобы хоть как-то вывести скандальную ситуацию из тупика и придать ей видимость законной, ушлые столичные начальники в Главном штабе ВВС стали доказывать возмущенным жалобщикам, что полк уже якобы не ликвидируется, а лишь... переформируется. Эта хитрая уловка, безусловно, принципиально меняет юридический смысл проблемы.
> 
> ... *Кто не согласится поехать в Белую, будет уволен уже не по ОШМ, а по «несоблюдению контракта» и таким образом лишится права и на пенсию, и на квартиру.* Прекрасный повод для Минобороны сэкономить финансовые расходы на выплату пенсий и укоротить 100-тысячную очередь бесквартирных военнослужащих!
> http://kp.ru/daily/24369/552211


 :Biggrin:  Виктор БАРАНЕЦ опять прикалывается над лохом-работодателем. 
Интересно, а на форуме найдется кто-то кто сможет объяснить Redav-у вчем и как прикололся журналист КП над лохами?  :Cool:

----------


## Полешук

> У как у Вас все запущенно 
> Значит Вас устраивает закупка Су-34 не прошедшего 2 этап ГСИ. Нафиг Вам ждать когда "Салют" сваяет новые движки для этого самоля. Покупаем то что есть, а потом докупим, обождем если что... И конечно же в тех количествах, что придумали журналажники и низко кланяемся им в ножки, что не придумали цифру в 300000000...000 Су-34 
> 
> 
> Ваша хамовитось Вас не красит. Не валите с больной головы на здоровую. Митинговость с красявыми лозунгами устраиваете, а дошло до дела и все свелось к ОБС, точнее ОЖС (один журналажник сказал).
> Не приписывайте мне того чего не заявлял. Уже ни раз указывал, что проблем выше крыши, это видно по инфе из открытых источников. Только эти проблемы видеть надо и уметь "ловить" их. 
> Вся страна взяв под козырек наклепала по вашему желанию 300 Су-34. Чем будете вооружать Су-34, как его будете применять, задействуете традиционное "авось"?


 :Smile: 
А вы хоть понимаете как выглядят ваши посты со стороны? - как говорится в чужом глазу соломенку разглядит а в своем бревна не заметит (с).
"Покупаем то что есть, а потом докупим, обождем если что... "  :Biggrin: 
пока он эти бесконечные ГСИ пройдет и "когда "Салют" сваяет новые движки" - к тому времени до Су-34 уже Поповкин с Сердиковым доберутся, и "оптимизируют". И, в конце концов, правильно сделают. Ибо не "сваяли" 18 к 2010 (инетересно, а куда деньги по контракту пошли  :Confused: ), не "сваяют" и по новому контракту 32 (к 2012, вроде), ибо может найтись куча причин и поводов. 20 лет испытывать. Этак и амеровского бюджета не хватит.
Чувствую - действительно прикроют - скажут уже устарел и не подходит под "новый облик". Вместо него будем испытывать Су-35 и тот же Т-50.
(в душе надеюсь, что окажусь не прав, бо самоль нравиться, причем еще с 1992-го, когда его под Минском показали  :Rolleyes: ).
Дело было не в бабине ... (с)

А что вообще вы хотите, что бы Россия "клепала" и сколько?
(можно без ссылок...)

----------


## Полешук

> 4. 
> Это где же, когда дядя служил и насмотрелся обслуживания авиатехники солдатами.


 :Biggrin: 
Зачем же передергивать. Автор, то как раз такого не насмотрелся, но боится, что до этого дойдет и смотреть на это будут оставшиеся после очередной  "оптимизации"



> Саныч Уставший: 
> 
> У нас по части ходили слухи о сокращении всех контрабасов и переводе срочки на 2и8г. Первая часть сбылась, контрабасов через сито аттестации и на хер. Вот и профи, вот и армия суперская. Чую пиз...ц войскам, вернее их остаткам.
> 
> 03/04/2010 [14:33:40] 
> 
>   Sailor: 
> 
> to Николай М.:
> Комплектование будет выглядеть ооочень "привлекательно". Одной из последних указивок требует на должности укладчиков парашютов назначать лиц из числа в/сл срочной службы (по крайней мере у нас, в остатках Морской авиации)... Чую, с нынешним состоянием а/т пилоты вскорости будут укладывать спасательные парашюты сами :-(


http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/2/5/71...9925_189.shtml

----------


## Redav

> Да, уж. "Оптимизация" расходов.
> ...


И не говорите. Это ж надо так лохануться уважаемым людям. Инструкторов привлекать на БТУ это что-то... Оно конечно можно похерить подготовку курсантов, но надо ли...

"Красная звезда" уважаемое издание и такой бред спецкорра при штабе 2-й гвардейской общевойсковой армии ПУрВО.



> Корреспондент «Красной звезды» проверил полученную от авиаторов из Кореновска информацию по доступным справочникам. Оказалось, что действительно даже кратчайшее расстояние между населенными пунктами Кореновск - Волгоград - Самара - Оренбург - Тоцкое в сумме превышает 2.100 км. (Наши читатели могут удостовериться в этом сами: 607 км + 831 км + 418 км + 244 км = 2.103 км). А если учитывать «хождения» по установленным Агентством росаэронавигации «воздушным коридорам», то прибавляем примерно 400 км.


Дяденька по атласу автомобильных дорог расстояния мерял, а взять "трассовки" и по ним посчитать не хватило компетенции. Тогда бы считал проще. Около 30 часов на скорости около 220 км/ч и получается цифра около 6600 км в обе стороны. Делим пополам и получаем около 3300 км в одну сторону.  :Cool: 

Теперь смотрим на ситуевину по другому. Пара вертолетов в рамках учений выполнила ПЕРЕБАЗИРОВАНИЕ, т.е. НЕ теоретически-математическим путем проверена возможность выполнения такой задачи для вертолетов начиная с подготовки экипажа до ЦКП.




> Естественно, полученный в ходе этих перелетов дополнительный, более чем суточный суммарный налет днем, в простых метеоусловиях, на автопилотах, без выполнения соответствующих упражнений и задач вряд ли существенно повысит квалификацию членов экипажей вертолетов.


Дядя НЕ в курсе, что перелет это соответствующий уровень подготовки и опыт имеющий прямое отношение к квалификации. Не пускайте спецкорра на авиабазу в Энгельс, а то он с такой же "логикой" и в той же манере "обоснует", что полеты наших дальников "за угол" нафиг не нужны и выгодней в случае чего для выполнения таких задач привлекать ВТАшников или гражданские экипажи  :Biggrin: 

А про инструкторов это классно придумано. Считаю в СКВО мужики с радостью "поделяться" со СВВАУЛом Ханкалой... даже на полгодика. Как уверили полковник Николай Ярцев и генерал-майор запаса Александр Серебряков у нас же инструктора грамотные, умелые, вот и пусть вспомнят как экипажи училища воевали в первую и вторую чеченскую... Или не воевали, потому как это не их предназначение, но тогда и на БТУ им делать нефиг  :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Я не против, уважаемый ZIGZAG, но ведь кто-то постоянно требует "внушающих доверие" ссылок на официальные источники.


Уважаемый Полешук не юлите. Вы заявили про обещанные 300 Су-34. Оказалось, что обещали журналажники, а вот официальных обещаний Вы не нашли, но какого ляда тогда спрашивать и требовать обещанное с тех кто про это не говорил.

Мной соседу были заняты деньги, а возвращать этот долг должны Вы? Ну как же сосед обещал, что деньги мне будут возвращены. Хотя еще тот вопрос занимали сосед деньги...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> И не говорите. Это ж надо так лохануться уважаемым людям. Инструкторов привлекать на БТУ это что-то... Оно конечно можно похерить подготовку курсантов, но надо ли...
> 
> "Красная звезда" уважаемое издание и такой бред спецкорра при штабе 2-й гвардейской общевойсковой армии ПУрВО.
> 
> Дяденька по атласу автомобильных дорог расстояния мерял, а взять "трассовки" и по ним посчитать не хватило компетенции. Тогда бы считал проще. Около 30 часов на скорости около 220 км/ч и получается цифра около 6600 км в обе стороны. Делим пополам и получаем около 3300 км в одну сторону. 
> 
> Теперь смотрим на ситуевину по другому. Пара вертолетов в рамках учений выполнила ПЕРЕБАЗИРОВАНИЕ, т.е. НЕ теоретически-математическим путем проверена возможность выполнения такой задачи для вертолетов начиная с подготовки экипажа до ЦКП.
> 
> 
> ...


 :Biggrin: 




> Не пускайте спецкорра на авиабазу в Энгельс, а то он с такой же "логикой" и в той же манере "обоснует", что полеты наших дальников "за угол" нафиг не нужны и выгодней в случае чего для выполнения таких задач привлекать ВТАшников или гражданские экипажи


Нда. Вот что значит "хрен" с пальцем сравнивать" (с).

----------


## Полешук

> Уважаемый Полешук не юлите. Вы заявили про обещанные 300 Су-34. Оказалось, что обещали журналажники, а вот официальных обещаний Вы не нашли, но какого ляда тогда спрашивать и требовать обещанное с тех кто про это не говорил.
> 
> Мной соседу были заняты деньги, а возвращать этот долг должны Вы? Ну как же сосед обещал, что деньги мне будут возвращены. Хотя еще тот вопрос занимали сосед деньги...


Это трындец.
Дабы вы не зафлуживали тему 


> Вообще, прикунуть, конечно, можно. но все будет ИМХО и не скоро.
> 
> Но по Су-34, к примеру, военными чиновниками называлось число 300 для 10 имевшихся до "оптимизации" полков. Я так понимаю, что это количество и считалось необходимым для обороны.
> если взять возможный конфликт с Китаем, то при перебазировании полков из европейской части их общего количества должно было хватить для изоляции района боевых действий, предотврважения выдвижения и развертывания резервов, выведения из строя аэродромов ВВС НОАК на глубину до 1000 км с сопутсвующи подавлением сил ПВО.
> Адекватное прикрытие от авиации противника должны были обеспечить до 450 истребителей (15-16 двухэскадрильных ИАП, включая ЦПАТ и возможно плюс ЦБП). Китай выставит более 1000 истребителей, но не более 500 из них были Су-27/30 и J-10, остальные J-8 и Китайские МиГ-21 - J-7, все еще имеющиеся более 1000 J-6 если б использовались, то сорее как штурмовики или ИБА. Плюс еще необходимость прикрытия войск от полутысячи А-5 и JH-7. Аэродромная сеть на севере и в центре Китая развита не плохо (в т.ч. гражданская) плюс неоплохие автострады у них построены и строятся. АУДов на них можно органихзовать не мало.
> 
> Таким образом, на примере Китая, расчет, пусть и поверхностный, показывает необходимость иметь во фронтовой (тактической) авиации ВВС России около 300 Су-34/-24М2 (выходит где-то 10 полков) и не менее 600 истребителей (при этом не менее полутора сотен необходимо оставить и в европейсой части как резерв усиления и для подстраховки от Грузии и т.п.) - 18-20 двухэск или 12-14 трехэск полков/баз. С количеством разведчиков несколько сложнее, т.к. неясны перспективы по беспилотной авиации ,но учитывая соотношение разведчиков и РЭБ в "развитых" странах - не менее сотни Су-24МР/МП, а возможно и МиГ-31 переделанные в развед. (10 эск - либо в каждом полку/базе Су-34/24М2, либо 5 самостоятельных РАП/баз.
> 
> Итого 1000 фронтовых бомберов и истребителей для ВВС.
> ...


меняю на



> Вообще, прикунуть, конечно, можно. но все будет ИМХО и не скоро.
> 
> Но по Су-34, к примеру, неофициально в интернете называлось число 300 для 10 имевшихся до "оптимизации" полков. Я считаю, что такое количество фронтовых бомбардировщиков и истребителей-бомбардировщиков (не обязательно Су-34) и является необходимым для обороны.
> Если взять возможный конфликт с Китаем, то при перебазировании полков из европейской части их общего количества должно было хватить для изоляции района боевых действий, предотврважения выдвижения и развертывания резервов, выведения из строя аэродромов ВВС НОАК на глубину до 1000 км с сопутсвующи подавлением сил ПВО.
> Адекватное прикрытие от авиации противника должны были обеспечить до 450 истребителей (15-16 двухэскадрильных ИАП, включая ЦПАТ и возможно плюс ЦБП). Китай выставит более 1000 истребителей, но не более 500 из них были Су-27/30 и J-10, остальные J-8 и Китайские МиГ-21 - J-7, все еще имеющиеся более 1000 J-6 если б использовались, то сорее как штурмовики или ИБА. Плюс еще необходимость прикрытия войск от полутысячи А-5 и JH-7. Аэродромная сеть на севере и в центре Китая развита не плохо (в т.ч. гражданская) плюс неоплохие автострады у них построены и строятся. АУДов на них можно органихзовать не мало.
> 
> Таким образом, на примере Китая, расчет, пусть и поверхностный, показывает необходимость иметь во фронтовой (тактической) авиации ВВС России около 300 Су-34/-24М2/-30, оптимизированных для ударных функций (выходит где-то 10 полков) и не менее 600 истребителей (при этом не менее полутора сотен необходимо оставить и в европейсой части как резерв усиления и для подстраховки от Грузии и т.п.) - 20 двухэск или 14 трехэск полков/баз. С количеством разведчиков несколько сложнее, т.к. неясны перспективы по беспилотной авиации ,но учитывая соотношение разведчиков и РЭБ в "развитых" странах - не менее сотни Су-24МР/МП, а возможно и МиГ-31 переделанные в развед. (10 эск - либо в каждом полку/базе Су-34/24М2, либо 5 самостоятельных РАП/баз.
> 
> Итого 1000 фронтовых бомберов и истребителей для ВВС.
> ...

----------


## Redav

> А вы хоть понимаете как выглядят ваши посты со стороны? - как говорится в чужом глазу соломенку разглядит а в своем бревна не заметит (с).


Вас опять на ярлычки потянуло, на обсуждение оппонента. Может тогда с Вас начнем. Вы заявили проблему, повозмущались, а теперь когда у Вас с фактуркой оказался полный швах начинаете стрелки переводить, отвечать на вопросы вопросами... ай-яй=яй... некошерно... не хорошо.




> ...
> пока он эти бесконечные ГСИ пройдет и "когда "Салют" сваяет новые движки" - к тому времени до Су-34 уже Поповкин с Сердиковым доберутся, и "оптимизируют".


О горе нам всем... Вы не в курсе, что "Салют" сваял новую модификацию движков для Су-34 и у них тяга стала больше...




> ...Ибо не "сваяли" 18 к 2010 (инетересно, а куда деньги по контракту пошли ),


Мы живем в свободной стране, обратитесь-пожалуйтесь в МО или на фирму. Если эта информация не тайна, то Вам обязаны ответить  :Biggrin: 
МО сделало предоплату, когда, какую сумму выплатило или может в контракте были предусмотрены оплаты поэтапно после выполнения определенных условий?  :Cool: 





> Дело было не в бабине ... (с)


Это точно  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Зачем же передергивать. Автор, то как раз такого не насмотрелся, но боится, что до этого дойдет ...


Вот уж дудки... автор даже не знает, что солдат срочников уже давным-давно не привлекают к ремонту авиатехники... но зато рассуждает.

----------


## Redav

> Нда. Вот что значит "хрен" с пальцем сравнивать" (с).


А по существу сказать Вам нечего и очередной высер журналажника годится только для работы дерьмомета.  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> Это трындец.
> Дабы вы не зафлуживали тему 
> меняю на


НЕ юлите и не увиливайте Военная авиация в "новом облике" ВС РФ

----------


## Полешук

> 1.Вас опять на ярлычки потянуло, на обсуждение оппонента. Может тогда с Вас начнем. Вы заявили проблему, повозмущались, а теперь когда у Вас с фактуркой оказался полный швах начинаете стрелки переводить, отвечать на вопросы вопросами... ай-яй=яй... некошерно... не хорошо.
> 
> 
> 2.О горе нам всем... Вы не в курсе, что "Салют" сваял новую модификацию движков для Су-34 и у них тяга стала больше...
> 
> 
> 3. Мы живем в свободной стране, обратитесь-пожалуйтесь в МО или на фирму. Если эта информация не тайна, то Вам обязаны ответить 
> МО сделало предоплату, когда, какую сумму выплатило или может в контракте были предусмотрены оплаты поэтапно после выполнения определенных условий? 
> 
> ...


1. Все-таки про "бревно" верно было сказано...

2. Не, не в курсе - просвятите (кто там что должен доказывать - вы же самит говорили...). И сразу - на каком там этапе ГСИ.

3. Это вы о чем :Confused:  Моя страна не то что бы очень свободной считалась, но главное она другая. Вы вот, пожалуйста, будте так любезны, спросите ваше МО - помогите мне разобраться (а может и еще кому). И какие там этапы, если уже выполняется более поздний контракт на 32 борта.

----------


## Полешук

> Вот уж дудки... автор даже не знает, что солдат срочников уже давным-давно не привлекают к ремонту авиатехники... но зато рассуждает.


Да все он знает, он боится что по итогам реформы/"оптимизации" это начнется - что ж трудного для понимания :Confused:

----------


## Полешук

> А по существу сказать Вам нечего и очередной высер журналажника годится только для работы дерьмомета.


Культурная, такая, беседа... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Полешук

> НЕ юлите и не увиливайте Военная авиация в "новом облике" ВС РФ


А в чем юление-увиливание :Confused: 

Я ж изменил свое высказывание - дабы не давать вам пищу для зафлуживания темы, а вы опять за свое.
Вы, кстати, так ничего своего по теме так и не привели и мои расклады не опровергли, как и приводимые мной статьи - только кривляние и попытки обгадить оппонента.
Наверно с вами надо просто - в игнор!

----------


## Redav

> ...
> 2. Не, не в курсе - просвятите (кто там что должен доказывать - вы же самит говорили...). И сразу - на каком там этапе ГСИ.


Просвящаю http://news.rosprom.org/news.php?id=6517
http://www.ato.ru/content/пятое-поколение-салюта
Потребуются разъяснения Redav рядом  :Cool: 




> 3. Это вы о чем Моя страна не то что бы очень свободной считалась, но главное она другая. Вы вот, пожалуйста, будте так любезны, спросите ваше МО - помогите мне разобраться (а может и еще кому). И какие там этапы, если уже выполняется более поздний контракт на 32 борта.


Не-а "мы" это про Россию, Вы тоже можете обратиться.
Про какие такие 32 борта, о каком контракте речь ведете?

----------


## Redav

> Да все он знает, он боится ...


Знал бы, то не молол ерунду про солдат и прочую несуразность...

----------


## Redav

> Культурная, такая, беседа...


Это хорошо, что Вы поняли про ляпы журналиста.  :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Я ж изменил свое высказывание - дабы не давать вам пищу для зафлуживания темы, а вы опять за свое.
> Вы, кстати, так ничего своего по теме так и не привели и мои расклады не опровергли, как и приводимые мной статьи - только кривляние и попытки обгадить оппонента.
> Наверно с вами надо просто - в игнор!


_Ратуйте люди добрые!!!_ (с)
Один накидал статей фиг знает какой давности... про кухонные комбайны :Tongue: , напридумывал абстракционисткой ситуевины а виноват другой. 
Почитайте этот ответ Военная авиация в "новом облике" ВС РФ

Вы дали серьезные расклады  :Eek:  Может тогда порадуете раскладом о нападении Белоруссии на Россию. Самое то будет... одна из сторон не имеет ядерного оружия.  :Mad: 
Или снова про бревна в глазах, про сравнивание пальцев и хомосапиенсов начнете говорить...

Со мной лучше "однобоко" общаться - в уважительно-корректной форме... и отвечу тем же.  :Wink:

----------


## Полешук

> Просвящаю http://news.rosprom.org/news.php?id=6517
> http://www.ato.ru/content/пятое-поколение-салюта
> Потребуются разъяснения Redav рядом 
> 
> 
> 1. Не-а "мы" это про Россию, Вы тоже можете обратиться.
> 2. Про какие такие 32 борта, о каком контракте речь ведете?


1. Я гражданин РБ.
2. http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=2782



> 18.08.2009  Министерство обороны РФ и компания «Сухой» подписали три контракта на поставку боевых самолетов
> 
> В 2008 г. министерство обороны и «Сухой» подписали государственный контракт на поставку ВВС РФ 32 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. Серийное производство этих машин ведется в Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении им. В.П.Чкалова (НАПО).


это с того же сайта где и 
http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/a...dex.php?id=894



> 27.12.2006  Начался второй этап государственных испытаний Су-34
> 
> 
> Авиационная холдинговая компания «Сухой» совместно с Военно-воздушными силами РФ приступила ко второму этапу государственных испытаний ударного самолета Су-34.
> 
> Этот этап предусматривает испытания самолета с новыми видами вооружения, которые предлагает оборонно-промышленный комплекс в целях наращивания боевых возможностей новой машины. Этап испытаний рассчитан на три года. *Первый — стадия государственных испытаний — был успешно завершен в октябре. Это позволило организовать серийное производство Су-34 на Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении и начать поставку нового самолета в войска.* /и второй этап не нужен был, хм/
> 
> Первые два Су-34 в этом месяце уже переданы российским ВВС. *К 2010 г. в соответствии с заключенным трехлетним государственным контрактом НАПО изготовит и передаст ВВС РФ 18 самолетов Су-34*. В дальнейшем в Новосибирске планируется выпускать по 8—10 самолетов Су-34 в год.


Ваше же ссылка. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Redav

> 1. Я гражданин РБ.


Знаю.




> 2. http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=2782
> 
> это с того же сайта где и 
> http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=2782
> 
> Ваше же ссылка.


Вы дали две одинаковые ссылки и они НЕ мои, и мною НЕ давались  :Biggrin: 




> 27.12.2006 Начался второй этап государственных испытаний Су-34
> *Авиационная холдинговая компания «Сухой» совместно с Военно-воздушными силами РФ приступила ко второму этапу государственных испытаний ударного самолета Су-34.*
> 
> Этот этап предусматривает испытания самолета с новыми видами вооружения, которые предлагает оборонно-промышленный комплекс в целях наращивания боевых возможностей новой машины. Этап испытаний рассчитан на три года. Первый — стадия государственных испытаний — был успешно завершен в октябре. Это позволило организовать серийное производство Су-34 на Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении и начать поставку нового самолета в войска. _/и второй этап не нужен был, хм/_
> ...


Прочитав Вашу приписку возвращаемся в начало новостяшки и читаем по новой  :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> Знаю.
> 
> 
> Вы дали две одинаковые ссылки и они НЕ мои, и мною НЕ давались 
> 
> 
> Прочитав Вашу приписку возвращаемся в начало новостяшки и читаем по новой


Ссылку вторую поправил - вы ее приводили.
Куда в "новостяшке" не возвращайся, как не "юли", а 


> Первый — стадия государственных испытаний — был успешно завершен в октябре. Это позволило организовать серийное производство Су-34 на Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении и начать поставку нового самолета в войска.
> 
> Первые два Су-34 в этом месяце уже переданы российским ВВС. К 2010 г. в соответствии с заключенным трехлетним государственным контрактом НАПО изготовит и передаст ВВС РФ 18 самолетов Су-34.


И не выполнив этого - заключили очередной контракт. В чем фишка? Где логика? Не повториться ли это? И кто "лохи"?

----------


## Redav

> Ссылку вторую поправил - вы ее приводили.
> Куда в "новостяшке" не возвращайся, как не "юли", а


придется читать заголовок и инфу, что *Начался второй этап государственных испытаний Су-34* и Ваша приписка /и второй этап не нужен был, хм/ как-то странно выглядит.
Ссылку подправили правильно, теперь она самая  :Smile: 




> И не выполнив этого - заключили очередной контракт. В чем фишка? Где логика? Не повториться ли это? И кто "лохи"?


С первым контрактом там примерно все ясно. Начали второй этап, т.е. заказали установочную партию. Сейчас как видим с движками ситуевина стала проясняться, осталось ВВС определиться какие закупать: АЛ-31ФМ1 или подождать АЛ-31ФМ2. Заявление Елисеева свидетельствует, что "Сухой" и ВВС еще что-то маркуют  :Cool: 

Со вторым тоже вполне понятно. Подошли в 2008 году к рубежу когда надо определяться сколько закупать. Помните Вы все волновались, что НАПО будет готово производить 8-10 Су-34 в год... только ВВС заказали не 300, а 32 Су-34  :Wink:  наверно модернизация Су-24М2 вполне устроила. 
Фишек не вижу. С логикой тоже нормалек... Или Вы готовы порадовать деталями контракта и там есть что-то не логичное?

----------


## Полешук

> придется читать заголовок и инфу, что *Начался второй этап государственных испытаний Су-34* и Ваша приписка /и второй этап не нужен был, хм/ как-то странно выглядит.
> Ссылку подправили правильно, теперь она самая 
> 
> 
> С первым контрактом там примерно все ясно. Начали второй этап, т.е. заказали установочную партию. Сейчас как видим с движками ситуевина стала проясняться, осталось ВВС определиться какие закупать: АЛ-31ФМ1 или подождать АЛ-31ФМ2. Заявление Елисеева свидетельствует, что "Сухой" и ВВС еще что-то маркуют 
> 
> Со вторым тоже вполне понятно. Подошли в 2008 году к рубежу когда надо определяться сколько закупать. Помните Вы все волновались, что НАПО будет готово производить 8-10 Су-34 в год... только ВВС заказали не 300, а 32 Су-34  наверно модернизация Су-24М2 вполне устроила. 
> Фишек не вижу. С логикой тоже нормалек... Или Вы готовы порадовать деталями контракта и там есть что-то не логичное?


 :Confused: 

Что ж там "ясного"... Согласно ссылке по первому контракту до 2010 должно было быть 18 машин, в реальности где-то 5 (не факт и что все по этому контракту). При этом второй этап ГСИ препятствием не считался.
То что "начало второго этапа" - это "заказ установочной партии" ( :Confused: ) - вроде никто официально не заявлял о таком.

И "к рубежу когда надо определяться сколько закупать" подошлли не в абстрактом 2008, а в ГПВ-2015.

Определнно сколько и чего "заказали " ВВС говорить по одному контракту трудно - ВВС (или какое управление заказов МО ?) заключают контракты на несколько лет в плане общего выполнения ГПВ. Поэтому говорить о заключении таких контрактов как о "ВВС не 300, а 32 Су-34 " - не совсем корректно. По ГПВ-2015 заказывали то они 58. Что бы выполнить этот "заказ" надо еще хотябы 1 контрактик заключить :Cool: . Хотя если к осени подпишут ГПВ-2020 - может что и поменяется.

А то что модернизация 24 Су-24М в Су-24М2 удовлетворила ВВС - вполне понимаю, как никак  это самое большое обновления ФБА с 1993 года.

Насчет детелей контракта - счас, это я же вас давеча просил прояснить по контрактам, а вы опять на меня "переводите". Как-то "не камильфо" (с).

----------


## Redav

> Что ж там "ясного"... Согласно ссылке по первому контракту до 2010 должно было быть 18 машин, в реальности где-то 5 (не факт и что все по этому контракту). При этом второй этап ГСИ препятствием не считался.
> То что "начало второго этапа" - это "заказ установочной партии"  - вроде никто официально не заявлял о таком.


 :Frown:  читайте еще раз... Для проведения второго этапа ГСИ заказали 18 машин. Сейчас нам сказали, что "Салют" сваял два движка... Второй еще не прошел испытания.

В 2008 году ВВС подписали контракт, что им надо 32 машины. Про сроки и остальные детали контракта мы ни чего не знаем. Допускаю, что когда "финишируют" работы по движкам и может еще чему  :Cool:  ... то "добъют" ГСИ, определяться с окончательным обликом самолета и начнут его производство.




> По ГПВ-2015 заказывали то они 58. Что бы выполнить этот "заказ" надо еще хотябы 1 контрактик заключить. Хотя если к осени подпишут ГПВ-2020 - может что и поменяется.


ЕМНИП про 58 машин говорил Илья Крамник, тот самый что и про 300 Су-34 и у него там было волшебное слово: "ПЛАНИРУЮТ"
_- Опять планирую в этом году съездить на Канары.
- Вы были на Канарах?
- Нет, планировал._ (с)




> Насчет детелей контракта - счас, это я же вас давеча просил прояснить по контрактам, а вы опять на меня "переводите". Как-то "не камильфо" (с).


Нафига мне на Вас переводить стрелки  :Eek:  всего то спросил о том имеется ли у Вас дополнительная инфа по контракту. Во всезнайки ни когда себя не записывал, а потому и спрашиваю, и благодарен любому участнику форума если он помогает с официозом или проясняет какой либо обсуждаемый вопрос без митинговщины, ППР, ОБС.

----------


## Полешук

> ЕМНИП про 58 машин говорил Илья Крамник, тот самый что и про 300 Су-34 и у него там было волшебное слово: "ПЛАНИРУЮТ"
> _- Опять планирую в этом году съездить на Канары.
> - Вы были на Канарах?
> - Нет, планировал._ (с)


Не про них говорил тогда министр обороны.



> До 2015 года ВВС РФ приобретет 58 суперсовременных самолетов Су-34
> Обсудить в конференции
> Новости - почтой
> 
> До 2015 года ВВС РФ приобретет 58 суперсовременных самолетов Су-34, сообщил в пятницу в Ульяновске вице-премьер РФ, глава Минобороны Сергей Иванов.
> 
> "Передача ВВС РФ самолетов Ту-160 и Су-34 - важное показательное событие для вооруженных сил и обороноспособности страны", - сказал вице-премьер во время посещения авиационного предприятия ЗАО "Авиастар-СП".
> 
> "Всего до 2015 года ВВС РФ приобретет 58 суперсовременных самолетов Су-34", - заявил Иванов. "Мы много лет не получали модернизированных Ту-160, а позавчера мы его получили. Вчера мы получили самолет Су-34 - это знаковое событие", - добавил он.
> ...


Прямой ссылки не сохранял, уж не обессудьте - надеюсь не будете говорить, что сам придумал.
Это он озвучивал постоянно в новостях по всем телеканалам, интервью было во всех газетах и многих журналах. Тезисно программа излагалась в специализированной военной периодике, в том числе в 5-м номере за 2006 г. белорусского журнала Армия. 
Как-то систематизировано здесь
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D0%9F%D0%92-2015
(понимаю, что Вики не авторитет, но не с неба там инфа размещалась).

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Прямой ссылки не сохранял, уж не обессудьте - надеюсь не будете говорить, что сам придумал.
> ...
> (понимаю, что Вики не авторитет, но не с неба там инфа размещалась).


Не буду такую похабщину говорить, но интересно откуда текстовку взяли.
Про НЕ авторитет Вики согласен, но в данном случае инфа более-менее корректно собрана.




> Допускаю, что когда "финишируют" работы по движкам и может еще чему


Полешук, "еще чему" объявилось ... с пылу с жару http://www.expert.ru/printissues/exp...oi_gonke?esr=5
Интересные моменты с упоминанием Су-34 и всяких разных новых ракет, сроков ОКРов, испытаний, переоснащения производства? а если их увязать со сроками по новой модификации (модернизации) движка на Салюте, то картина прелюбопытная получается...  :Wink:

----------


## timsz

Было два контракта.

В 2006 заключили контракт на 3 года на  поставку 5 машин. Контракт исполнен в декабре 2009, когда поставили 04 и 05.

В 2008 заключили пятилетний контракт на 32 машины.

http://www.vedomosti.ru/tech/news/2009/12/21/912023


Вообще в этих вопросах читать ленту.ру и другие аналогичные издания не стоит. Они фантазируют очень много и вообще не в теме. Типа того, что слова официальных лиц о том, что испытания закончатся в ххх году переводят как: "в ххх году самолет поступит на вооружение".

А так, если смотреть за официальными сообщениями по ПАК ФА, например, сроки выдержаны на удивление строго. Вообще Сухой, как это не удивительно, обещания выполняет.

Про Суперджет молчим, хотя и там, если слушать Погосяна, а не то, как его слова понимают журналисты, картина совсем другая получается.

----------


## Полешук

> Было два контракта.
> 
> В 2006 заключили контракт на 3 года на  поставку 5 машин. Контракт исполнен в декабре 2009, когда поставили 04 и 05.
> 
> В 2008 заключили пятилетний контракт на 32 машины.
> 
> http://www.vedomosti.ru/tech/news/2009/12/21/912023
> 
> 
> ...


Но на http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/a...dex.php?id=894 речь шла именно о 18 по первому контракту. Так кому доверять - Ведомостям (отписали просто по факту поставки 5, но что их столько поставили и так понятно) либо "сухому" - о том что поставить должны были 18, все-таки :Confused:

----------


## Redav

> ... Так кому доверять - Ведомостям (отписали просто по факту поставки 5, но что их столько поставили и так понятно) либо "сухому" - о том что поставить должны были 18, все-таки


Ни кому. 
Дабы увидеть эту картину целиком, надо прочитать контракты и узнать все сопутствующие ... "заморочки".

----------


## РСПшник

Эй, кто ещё служит в ВВС, новые штаты пришли,полный капец?

----------


## Redav

> Эй, кто ещё служит в ВВС, новые штаты пришли,полный капец?


 :Biggrin:  ну и вопросик. 
Дюже мне интересно Вы из "конторы" или из "фирмы"?

С уважением, Redav

----------


## Полешук

> Эй, кто ещё служит в ВВС, новые штаты пришли,полный капец?


Писалось ранее 




> Данные по Хотилово, Курску, Бесовцу, Чкаловску, Домне, Елизово, Оленьи, Милерово, Крымску, Канту, Шаталово, Воронежу, Варфоломеевке - не правильные. И вообще вам правильно написали это первоначальный вариант, на самом деле еще пополам и почти правильно, а после парада дальше сократят…


и писалось правильно:




> вот нововведения по авиации - 
> "В Минобороны принято решение *о создании восьми объединенных авиационных баз и двух авиационных морских баз на всей территории России*", - сказал Н.Макаров во вторник на заседании комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности.
> По его словам, в настоящее время Минобороны *эксплуатирует 245* аэродромов.Он уточнил, что после объединения в эксплуатации Минобороны *останется 27 основных аэродромов*. "На этих аэродромах будут базироваться все рода ВВС, включая армейскую авиацию", - сказал Н.Макаров.
> Начальник Генштаба отметил, что объединенные авиационные базы будут пропорционально размещены по всей территории России.
> "В частности, объединенные авиационные базы будут дислоцироваться в Воронеже, Челябинске, в населенном пункте Домна (под Читой), близ Комсомольска-на-Амуре и в других городах страны", - сказал военачальник


пока взято  http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.p...c,507.378.html по агентству "Интерфакс"

Ну что. Второй этап "пошел"?!.

Нда 8 баз и 27 аэродромов на 17 млн кв.км. Сильно.

Так что не врал народ, о том что от авиации останется пару баз.

А вот "сухопутчикам" немного откатило (может и за счет штатов ВВС)



> ".....необходимо создать дополнительные общевойсковые армии на некоторых стратегических направлениях. Их будет всего три», —Одна из них будет дислоцироваться в Чите, добавил он. Кроме того, по словам главы Генштаба, дополнительно будут сформированы шесть мотострелковых бригад, которые войдут в состав вновь созданных объединений.
> Предполагается, что к 1 декабря 2010 года количество военных округов будет сокращено с шести до четырех за счет их укрупнения, а на их основе будут созданы оперативно-стратегические командования.


Похоже "сверху" решили, что много "Рафалей" не потянут...
Чисто чтоб для парадов хватило и на форумах пообсуждать.

----------


## Полешук

Нда. Более ранний пост от 17 апреля:



> Конечно, я был бы рад, если бы у нас было 10000 самых современных самолетов, разбросанных по всей стране (и за рубежом) в полной боевой готовности. Но на это у нас нет ни средств, ни времени. Пока столько самолетов будет производиться, они уже устареют.
> 
> Но нужно ли столько? Надо ли, например, иметь 10 полков Су-34, разбросанных по стране, или достаточно одного, который сможет быстро реагировать и наносить удары  в любой точке?
> 
> И главный вопрос - кто за всю эту армаду будет платить. Вы готовы отдавать в год несколько десятков тысяч рублей? Я - нет.


Вы просто провидец. Один полк, максимум, и будет, бо за "армаду" (по первому плану "оптимизации 55 баз, по второму 33) никто "платить" и не собирается. "оптимизация должна достичь своего апогея:



> Сергей Иванов » 29 дек 2009, 19:37 
> 
> Тут вот еще из инета
> 
> АБ 6961 под Петрозаводском - недолго музыка играла... Не успели толком сформировать коллектив, а уже вовсю ходят слухи о сокращении. Причем ноги у слухов идут в том числе из Генштаба, - есть пара человек, имеющих там знакомых. Сначала речь шла о переводе то ли в Лодейку, то ли в Воронеж, теперь уже говорят о расформировании. Сроки - весна будущего года. В таком случае, от Москвы до Мурманска истребительной авиации не останется совсем, не знаю, правда, в Котласе осталось что-нибудь от МиГ-31. Мужикам из Лодейки и Килпов, которые недавно только подъехали вообще непозавидуешь. Ни жилья не предоставили, а тут очередное кидалово намечается.
> 
> Слыхал такую тему (из разных источников) о дальнейшем сокращении ВВС - нынешние авиабазы "нового облика" после нового года тоже пустят под нож. В каждом оперативном командовании останется по одной авиабазе, т.е. всего 7 авиабаз на всю страну. Касаемо СКВО говорят, что Морозовск, Миллерово, Крымск и что там еще осталось разгонят. Останется только Будденовск. 
> 
> Всего в ВТА останется 1 база (но это позже,к 12 году). В ДА 2 базы и 4 базы на месте нынешних командований (читай: Будённовск, Воронеж, Хурба и Джида с приданными комендатурами)
> ...


взято с http://soldat.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16526

то что так и будет - отражено по наблюдениям за ходом текущей "оптимизации". так на МиГ-29 осталась только одна АБ - под Курском (на СМТ). В Домне и Миллерово - только по эскадрилье в подчинении других АБ (доменская вообще у вертолетной :Mad: ). и т.д.

Не понятен один нюанс - почему с западного направления (на Москву) убирают всю авицию :Confused:

----------


## Полешук

Единственно, что остановились на 8 Аб, а не как полагал народ на 7.

Но и "оптимизация" еще не завершилась...

----------


## Полешук

Хоть какая сцылка нарисовалась:
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...243982391.html



> МОСКВА, 8 июн - РИА Новости. Генеральный штаб Вооруженных сил РФ инициирует создание четырех оперативно-стратегических командований на базе объединения шести военных округов, сообщил РИА Новости со ссылкой на начальника Генштаба РФ генерала армии Николая Макарова председатель комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Озеров.
> 
> Во вторник состоялось заседание комитета по обороне и безопасности Совета Федерации, на котором выступил Макаров.
> 
> "Речь идет о командованиях "Восток", "Запад", "Центр", "Юг". В частности, в командование "Восток" войдет Дальневосточный военный округ, часть Сибирского военного округа и Тихоокеанский флот", - сказал Озеров. При этом руководить "Востоком" будет командующий Дальневосточным военным округом.
> 
> Озеров также сообщил о планах Генштаба объединить Московский и Ленинградский военные округа в командование "Центр", а "Юг" будет создан на основе Северо-Кавказского военного округа, куда также войдут Черноморский флот и Каспийская флотилия.
> 
> Ранее высокопоставленный представитель Минобороны РФ сообщил РИА Новости, что Московский и Ленинградский военные округа будут объединены в Западный военный округ (ОСК) со штабом в Санкт-Петербурге, на основе Северо-Кавказского военного округа будет создан Южный военный округ (ОСК). Приволжско-Уральский и западная часть Сибирского военного округа объединят в Центральный военный округ (ОСК) со штабом в Екатеринбурге, а Дальневосточный округ и восточная часть СибВО станут основой Восточного военного округа (ОСК) со штабом в Хабаровске.
> ...


По ВВС вопросец  - а чего это там под Челябинском хотят, там же максимум УАП базировался ???

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Единственно, что остановились на 8 Аб, а не как полагал народ на 7.
> 
> Но и "оптимизация" еще не завершилась...


А теперь для особо (без)грамотных,берем и считаем сколько ОСНОВНЫХ АБ!!!! :Mad: 
6968 АБ Хотилово МиГ-31(24шт)Су-27(16шт)-далее в скобках количество штук.
6963 АБ Курск МиГ-29(42)
6961 АБ Бесовец Су-27(42)
6959 АБ Оленья МиГ-31(24)Су-27(16)
6967 АБ Чкаловск Су-27(42)
6979 АБ Канск МиГ-31(24)
6982 АБ Домна МиГ-29(42)
6987 АБ Дземги Су-27(30)
6989 АБ Ц.Угловая Су-27(30)МиГ-31(12)
6990 АБ Елизово МиГ-31(36)
6969 АБ Милерово МиГ-29(42)
6972 АБ Крымск Су-27(42)
999 АБ Кант Су-27(4)
6977 АБ Б.Савино МиГ-31(24)
237 ЦПАТ Кубинка Су-27(16)МиГ-29(26)
4ЦБПиПЛС Липецк Су-27(16)МиГ-29(16)
3958 АБ Саваслейка МиГ-31(12)
ГЛИЦ Ахтубинск МиГ-31(2)Су-27(4)МиГ-29(4)
116 УЦ БП Астрахань МиГ-29(32)
797 УАП с.Куневская МиГ-29(12)Су-27(12)
713 УАП Армавир МиГ-29(20)
3624 АБ Эрибуни МиГ-29(18)
Итого: МиГ-31(158шт)
Су-27(254шт)
МиГ-29(254шт)
Общие количество истребителей ВВС России-666штук.
Фронтовые бомбардировщики имеют на вооружении девять АБ,это-
6964 АБ Мончегорск (24\12)модификаций М и МР
7000 АБ Воронеж (24\12)
6962 АБ Черняховск (24\12)
6980 АБ Джида (24\12)
6985 АБ Варфолом (36)мод.МР
6988 АБ Хурба (48)мод.М2 и М
6970 АБ Мариновка (24)мод.МР
6970 АБ Морозовск (54)
4 ЦБПиПЛС Липецк (10\2\1)мод.М,М2,МР,МП
ГЛИЦ Ахтубинск (4)
БХАТ Чебеньки (119),но вроде только 48 должно остаться на хранении.
Итого: Су-24м,м2(216 штук)
Су-24мр,мп(110 штук)
Штурмовая авиация представлена семью АБ,это-
7000 АБ Шаталово (42)
6981 АБ Степь (30)
6983 АБ Воздвиженка (42)
6973 АБ Приморско-Ахтарский (42)
6971 АБ Буденовск (42)
999 АБ Кант (5)
6976 АБ Гиссар (5)
4ЦБПиПЛС Липецк (16)
ГЛИЦ Ахтубинск (4)
797 УАП (2)
Итого: Су-25 (230штук).

----------


## AndyK

Это с какого докУмента вы, уважаемый, особограмотный, столько баз насчитали? 
Не иначе как из "мурзилки", ходившей по Сети в прошлом годе. Дык это ...с той поры порезали на раз, и еще на раз... 9 баз будет.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Это с какого докУмента вы, уважаемый, особограмотный, столько баз насчитали? 
> Не иначе как из "мурзилки", ходившей по Сети в прошлом годе. Дык это ...с той поры порезали на раз, и еще на раз... 9 баз будет.


Вы можете изгаляться над русским языком сколько угодно,и сведения я подчеркнул именно из нее,и если вам по существу не чего добавить,то и не утруждайте себя.
Макаров сказал 27 баз!я вам привел названия всех 27 ми!так в чем же "по резание" тогда????
P.S. особо грамотный ,-пишется раздельно.

----------


## AndyK

> Вы можете изгаляться над русским языком сколько угодно,и *сведения я подчеркнул именно из нее,*и если вам по существу не чего добавить,то и не утруждайте себя.


серьзный документ, нечего сказать  :Biggrin: 




> Макаров сказал 27 баз!я вам привел названия всех 27 ми!так в чем же "по резание" тогда????
> P.S. особо грамотный ,-пишется раздельно.


Вы читать умеете, особо грамотный? 
Макаров говорил о 27 АЭРОДРОМАХ!!! Разницу улавливаете?

PS. Спасибо за поправку. А вам, как знатоку русского языка следует знать, что ПОДЧЕРКНУ́ТЬ означает: а) провести черту под чем-нибудь; б) особо выделить, обращая внимание на что-нибудь. Как и что можно подчеркнуть ИЗ? ПОЧЕРПНУТЬ - другое дело...

----------


## Полешук

> А теперь для особо (без)грамотных,берем и считаем сколько ОСНОВНЫХ АБ!!!!
> 6968 АБ Хотилово МиГ-31(24шт)Су-27(16шт)-далее в скобках количество штук.
> 6963 АБ Курск МиГ-29(42)
> 6961 АБ Бесовец Су-27(42)
> 6959 АБ Оленья МиГ-31(24)Су-27(16)
> 6967 АБ Чкаловск Су-27(42)
> 6979 АБ Канск МиГ-31(24)
> 6982 АБ Домна МиГ-29(42)
> 6987 АБ Дземги Су-27(30)
> ...


Это ваш перепост.
Для "грамотных" повторю свой ответ на него:

Это первоначально так планировалось "оптимизировать". В реальности и со вторым этапом вышло чуть по дргому
Истребители:
*6961 АБ* Бесовец Су-27(42) по этому форуму - 2 эск, где-то 30 штат.
*6959 АБ* Оленья МиГ-31(24)Су-27(16) - нет такой АБ, до Оленьи ни один ни второй не долетели - МиГ-31 сначала остались в Котласе, как подразделение (эскадрилья) Мончегорской 6964 АБ, а Су-27 частью в Бесовец, частью ...
*6967 АБ* Чкаловск Су-27(42) - нет такой АБ, как и Су-24М одной эскадрильей в составе 7054 АБ БФ г.Черняховск.
*6982 АБ* Домна МиГ-29(42) - нет такой АБ, - одна эскадрилья в составе 320 АБ Чита (хотя номер и странный, да и база - бывший 112 овпбу) - http://soldat.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16526



> Вот что пишут летчики бывшего, уже расформированного 120-го Гвардейского Брестского ордена Суворова III степени, истребительного авиационного полка: 
> - На его месте в Домне сформировали истребительную эскадрилью и подчинили авиабазе в Чите.
> 
> Истребителями теперь командуют вертолётчики (ком.АБ) и транспортники. Дурдом полный, перевели на групповую систему, а регламента нормального ещё не было, но заставляли летать. Среднему звену тарифы и категории по званиям порезали, но немного приподняли низы, на 1 разряд, стартех теперь - инженер группы, техник самолёта - инженер бортового комплекса.
> 
> Выжить-то можно, но наверное не всем,в истребительной эскадрильи, например, теперь нет тренажёра


*6990 АБ* Елизово МиГ-31(36) - нет такой АБ, по этому же форуму - осталась только одна эск в составе АБ ТОФ.
*6969 АБ* Милерово МиГ-29(42) - нет такой АБ, то же была ссылка на репортаж о 6972 АБ Крымск, в состав которой входи какое-то подразделение в Милерово - скорее эскадрилья МиГ-29.
*237   ЦПАТ* Кубинка Су-27(16)МиГ-29(26) - многовато МиГ-29 для одной эскадрильи - штатка на 3-х эск состав ЦПАТ, на форуме ж писали что осталось 2 эск.
количество истребителей ВВС России-666штук. - это с учетом 2-х так и не переданных полков от ВМФ.

Бомберы:
*6962 АБ* Черняховск (24\12) - нет такой АБ, - http://www.ryadovoy.ru/forum/index.p....html#msg20849 - пост 17 от ссс.
Итого:                                                                                                                      Су-24м,м2(216 штук) - опять-таки с учетом так и не переданного мшап БФ.
*6980 АБ* Джида и *6981 АБ* Степь (30) - это счас одна АБ

Штурмовики:
*6973 АБ* Приморско-Ахтарский (42) - нет такой АБ, как подразделение 6971 АБ Буденовск 

*6983 АБ* Воздвиженка (42) - тоже с "солдата"


> по ТЛФ с другом(Галенки),по его информации в полку согласно директиве придется сократить 40 человек.Техника перебазируется в Воздвиженку.Там будут сформированы 4 эскадрильи штурмовых (18 ГШАП и 187 ШАП)и 2 эскадрильи вертолетных(предпологаю 319 верт.полк).444 ТБАП отправляется в Белую.В Воздвиженке будет сформирована АТехБ с кол-вом личного состава порядка 1000 человек(командир Авиабазы-категория генерал-майор


Т.е по ходу должно быть (56), но возможно на сегодня опять что переделали.


На первом этапе эскадрильи задумывались 14-16 бортов (МиГ-31 и Су-24 - 12). Но похоже сократив количество эскадрилий увеличили число в них самолетов.

Сколько самолей, интересно, в сегодняшних  эскадрильях?

----------


## Полешук

> Это с какого докУмента вы, уважаемый, особограмотный, столько баз насчитали? 
> Не иначе как из "мурзилки", ходившей по Сети в прошлом годе. Дык это ...с той поры порезали на раз, и еще на раз... 9 баз будет.


Вроде ж 8 для ВВС Макаров обещал?

И еще 2 для ВМФ (и как это на 4 флота-то :Confused: )...

----------


## Полешук

> Вы можете изгаляться над русским языком сколько угодно,и сведения я подчеркнул именно из нее,и если вам по существу не чего добавить,то и не утруждайте себя.
> Макаров сказал 27 баз!я вам привел названия всех 27 ми!так в чем же "по резание" тогда????
> P.S. особо грамотный ,-пишется раздельно.


В дополнение к AndyК добавлю - меньше патетики и больше внимательности (как к форуму, так и к словам НГШ). :Rolleyes:

----------


## muk33

> Вы можете изгаляться над русским языком сколько угодно,и сведения я подчеркнул именно из нее,и если вам по существу не чего добавить,то и не утруждайте себя.
> Макаров сказал 27 баз!я вам привел названия всех 27 ми!так в чем же "по резание" тогда????
> P.S. особо грамотный ,-пишется раздельно.


Вы забыли Североморск-3 с его Су-33-ми. Замечание Полешука насчет Елизово справедливо - месяц назад там был. А что за ст. Куневская??? :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> 6959 АБ Оленья МиГ-31(24)Су-27(16)


Это с какого перепуга, в Оленьей все это добро появилось :Confused:

----------


## AndyK

> Вы забыли Североморск-3 с его Су-33-ми. Замечание Полешука насчет Елизово справедливо - месяц назад там был. А что за ст. Куневская???


797 уап Краснодарского. Там Су-25 уж давно нет

----------


## muk33

> 797 уап Краснодарского. Там Су-25 уж давно нет


Тогда может КуЩЕвская? :Wink:

----------


## AndyK

> Тогда может КуЩЕвская?


Кущевская, конечно  :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

> 797 уап Краснодарского. Там Су-25 уж давно нет


То что давно - понятно, а в 2009-2010 разве парочка Су-25УБ (вроде от раскассованного 18 ШАП из Галенок) так и не появилась?

----------


## Антоха

> *6969 АБ* Милерово МиГ-29(42) - нет такой АБ, то же была ссылка на репортаж о 6972 АБ Крымск, в состав которой входи какое-то подразделение в Милерово - скорее эскадрилья МиГ-29.


Миллерово сейчас называется - Авиагруппа Миллерово. Своего номера у неё нет. 
Тут интервью в командиром этой авиабазы, где он внятно объясняет свою подчиненность http://www.airforce.ru/history/modern/19giap/19giap.htm
Кроме того, вокруг этой авиагруппы активно курсируют слухи о предстоящем ее раздроблении и передаче части техники на один из соседних северо-кавказских аэродромов.




> *237   ЦПАТ* Кубинка Су-27(16)МиГ-29(26) - многовато МиГ-29 для одной эскадрильи - штатка на 3-х эск состав ЦПАТ, на форуме ж писали что осталось 2 эск.
> ...


Цифра 26 полностью соответствует реальности. Другое дело, что там не одна, а две аэ на МиГ-29 - показная и "боевая". Есть информация, что в недалеком будущем "боевая" станет реально боевой (с исправной техникой и полноценным боевым дежурством). Сейчас практически все непоказные самолеты находятся на хранении, а фактически ... в дровах.

----------


## Полешук

> Цифра 26 полностью соответствует реальности. Другое дело, что там не одна, а две аэ на МиГ-29 - показная и "боевая". Есть информация, что в недалеком будущем "боевая" станет реально боевой (с исправной техникой и полноценным боевым дежурством). Сейчас практически все непоказные самолеты находятся на хранении, а фактически ... в дровах.


А исправной техника станет за счет ремонта "дров" или как обычно (за счет Курска - все что осталось на МиГ-29, фактически)?...

----------


## Полешук

> Миллерово сейчас называется - Авиагруппа Миллерово. Своего номера у неё нет. 
> Тут интервью в командиром этой авиабазы, где он внятно объясняет свою подчиненность http://www.airforce.ru/history/modern/19giap/19giap.htm
> Кроме того, вокруг этой авиагруппы активно курсируют слухи о предстоящем ее раздроблении и передаче части техники на один из соседних северо-кавказских аэродромов.


Спасибо за положительную инфу.
Кстати. На одном из форумов (не помню уже каком) "дискутировали" "миллеровские" с "зерноградскими". Последние утверждали, что в Зернограде аэродром получше. может в Зерноград одна из эскадрилий и уйдет, точнее вернется?...




> С.А.: Действительно, сегодня у нас на аэродроме прошли совместные ЛТУ между 1-й авиационной эскадрильей с авиабазы Крымск и 1-й аэ нашей авиагруппы.


Т.е. состав группы - минимум две эскадрильи (если есть 1-я-то думаю и вторая должна быть, а может и третья...).

----------


## Полешук

Вообще, получается, с этими авиагруппами базы 1-го разряда есть ничто иное как авиадивизии соответствующих родов авиации (на северном Кавказе, по крайней мере) или сады (Мончегорская, например, или она не 1-го разряда?).

----------


## Полешук

> *Воронежцы протестуют против расширения авиабазы "Балтимор"*
> 
> Митинг против расширения базы военно-воздушных сил "Балтимор", расположенной на территории Советского района Воронежа, прошел 10 июня в поселке Тепличный, сообщили корреспонденту ИА REGNUM Новости участники акции протеста.
> 
> В митинге приняли участие около тысячи человек, чьи дома находятся в непосредственной близости от взлетной полосы. По словам собравшихся, практически круглосуточно жители страдают от гула самолетов, дети не могут заснуть до трех часов ночи. Кроме того, жители поселка, чьи дома расположены в полутора километрах от взлетной полосы, опасаются авиакатастроф.
> 
> Письма, с просьбой пересмотреть решение о расширении авиабазы, жители поселка направляли во все возможные инстанции - от прокуратуры до Минобороны, результата пока никакого. На митинге было принято решение организовать сбор подписей против авиабазы жителей всего Воронежа.
> 
> Как отмечает ИА REGNUM Новости, в настоящее время на "Балтиморе" базируется 60 самолетов и три летных полка. В случае укрупнения в 2011 авиапарк будет доведен до 200 самолетов. Планируется также строительство еще одной взлетной полосы, которая позволит принимать машины любого типа - и военной, и гражданской авиации.
> ...


| | Постоянный адрес новости: www.regnum.ru/news/economy/1293151.html

Вот может быть и минус еще одна АБ, из 8. :Biggrin: 

Но думаю тут воронежцы не совсем правы, ибо количество самолей на "Балтиморе" может и не сильно увеличиться.

Но вторая полоса в городской черте... Уж действительно не знаю...

----------


## Carrey

> _жители страдают от гула самолетов, дети не могут заснуть до трех часов ночи_


Страдальцев - отселить, заселить споттерами.

----------


## Антоха

> ... может в Зерноград одна из эскадрилий и уйдет, точнее вернется?...


нет, это будет другой аэродром.




> Т.е. состав группы - минимум две эскадрильи (если есть 1-я-то думаю и вторая должна быть, а может и третья...).


В Миллерово сейчас 2 аэ, плюс одна аэ сверхштатных самолётов. Все  самолёты, включая сверхштатные, в порядке очередности проходят КОВР на 275 АРЗ и восстановление ЛКП на Ульяновском заводе.

----------


## Полешук

> нет, это будет другой аэродром.


Если бы Вы сказали закавказкий - то было бы либо Гудаута, либо Эребуни. Но северо-кавказкий. Не Зерноград. Приволжский - то же вряд ли. Адлер - но чисто географически он все-таки уже закавказье, но с другой стороны - Олимипиада.
Хм. Уж лучше пусть оставет где есть.




> В Миллерово сейчас 2 аэ, плюс одна аэ сверхштатных самолётов. Все  самолёты, включая сверхштатные, в порядке очередности проходят КОВР на 275 АРЗ и восстановление ЛКП на Ульяновском заводе.


Это отлично! :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> | | Постоянный адрес новости: www.regnum.ru/news/economy/1293151.html
> 
> Вот может быть и минус еще одна АБ, из 8.
> 
> Но думаю тут воронежцы не совсем правы, ибо количество самолей на "Балтиморе" может и не сильно увеличиться.
> 
> Но вторая полоса в городской черте... Уж действительно не знаю...


60 самолетов?  :Eek:  Это где же они там помещаются? Стоянок-то почти нет. 
и что там за самолеты кроме Су-24?

----------


## Полешук

> 60 самолетов?  Это где же они там помещаются? Стоянок-то почти нет. 
> и что там за самолеты кроме Су-24?


МиГ-25РБ, вроде. Из Шаталово. нет?

----------


## Антоха

> Если бы Вы сказали закавказкий - то было бы либо Гудаута, либо Эребуни. Но северо-кавказкий. ...


я сказал именно то, что должен был сказать и что соответствует слухам.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> МиГ-25РБ, вроде. Из Шаталово. нет?


Тогда второй вопрос - где они все размещены? 

Наверное все-таки ошибка. Не 60 самолетов там явно.  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> То что давно - понятно, а в 2009-2010 разве парочка Су-25УБ (вроде от раскассованного 18 ШАП из Галенок) так и не появилась?


На Су-25 учит Борисоглебск (160 уап), последние Кущевские спарки были туда переданы. После "оптимизации" образовался излишек АТ, тока какой смысл в Бэбск с ДВ гонять, когда под боком боевой полк из Бутурлиновки разогнали? Из 899-ого Бэбск точно борта получал, по другим пока не скажу.

----------


## Антоха

> Страдальцев - отселить, заселить споттерами.


надо срочно ехать в Воронеж и скупать там элитное-споттерское жильё :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> серьзный документ, нечего сказать 
> 
> 
> 
> Вы читать умеете, особо грамотный? 
> Макаров говорил о 27 АЭРОДРОМАХ!!! Разницу улавливаете?
> 
> PS. Спасибо за поправку. А вам, как знатоку русского языка следует знать, что ПОДЧЕРКНУ́ТЬ означает: а) провести черту под чем-нибудь; б) особо выделить, обращая внимание на что-нибудь. Как и что можно подчеркнуть ИЗ? ПОЧЕРПНУТЬ - другое дело...


Документ более чем серьезный и у меня нет основания ему не доверять.
Да,вы  правы уважаемый AndyK,Макаров говорил об аэродромах,я ошибся,но полная фраза все же звучит как"27 ОСНОВНЫХ аэродромов"я думаю значение слова основной всем понятно,ни кто я настаиваю не собирается оставлять только 27 аэродромов!Если кому то здесь на форуме отказывает здравый смысл,то он слава Богу не отказывает ГШ.Смысл моей позиции прост-слухи о кончине ВВС России преувеличены!И еще количество аэродромов и баз сокращают не только у нас. 
P.S. круто ,вы меня поймали,респект вам:)))

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вроде ж 8 для ВВС Макаров обещал?
> 
> И еще 2 для ВМФ (и как это на 4 флота-то)...


Уважаемый Полешук!лично для меня очевидна такая вещь,перед тем как перебазировать АТ ее нужно ОТРЕМОНТИРОВАТЬ!!!и если сейчас на этих базах нет того количества техники,то это не говорит о том ,что все переиграли!Нам всем известно ,что далеко не все техника ,что была на аэродромах до оптимизации была исправна,например все мы знаем ,что исправных 254 МиГ-29 в ВВС не было!И с нашими темпами ремонта и в этом году ее не будет,то же самое по всем типам ЛА.
Насчет Домны- это "бред сивой кобылы" если бы я с осени 2008 года все информацию на форумах принимал за правду,давно бы в Китай эмигрировал.Домна была есть и будет истребительной базой!,и как только будет отремонтирована матчасть,то там будут все 42 ястребка)
2 авиабазы для ВМФ это нормально,одна я уверен будет на севере другая на ТОФе,а на Балтике и ЧФ отдельные АБ ВМФ не нужны -нет необхидимости ,там флот выполняет меньший круг задач и там не будет авианосцев.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> В дополнение к AndyК добавлю - меньше патетики и больше внимательности (как к форуму, так и к словам НГШ).


Учту.От вас же прошу,меньше эмоций,больше анализа и здравого смысла.

----------


## kfmut

Ребят, а кто подскажет ответы на следующие вопросы:
1. На месте "соптимизированных" гарнизонов, типа Андреаполя(т.е. с нормальной ВПП, решенным "жилищным вопросом"), остались хоть кадрированные части? Или всё бурьяном зарастает?   
2. АСУ для фронтовой авиации, видимо, в ближайшем времени не появиться?

----------


## Nazar

> 2 авиабазы для ВМФ это нормально,одна я уверен будет на севере другая на ТОФе,а на Балтике и ЧФ отдельные АБ ВМФ не нужны -нет необхидимости ,там флот выполняет меньший круг задач и там не будет авианосцев.


Да конечно нормально, особенно в том виде, в котором они существуют сейчас.
И еще вопрос, каким образом Вы связываете наличие авианосцев на том, или ином флоте, с формированием МА берегового базирования?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вы забыли Североморск-3 с его Су-33-ми. Замечание Полешука насчет Елизово справедливо - месяц назад там был. А что за ст. Куневская???


Как хорошо,что вы уважаемый muk33 были там!У меня к вам несколько вопросов:
1)утверждается,что АБ Елизово нет,на других же форумах проходила инфа,что в составе ВВС, по плану перемещения АТ так же в ВВС,да логика подсказывает,что не будет флот держать этот тип у себя-проясните ситуацию с подчиненностью если можете(в ВМФ останется два типа истребителей ИМХО).
2)Если там останется одна АЭ,то и лс должны сократить-уж об этом то вы должны знать(социальный вопрос!)

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Да конечно нормально, особенно в том виде, в котором они существуют сейчас.
> И еще вопрос, каким образом Вы связываете наличие авианосцев на том, или ином флоте, с формированием МА берегового базирования?


В том виде в котором они есть надеюсь они не останутся,нет уверен,что не останутся.А так это нормально.
Думаю,что на Балтике и Черном море флот будет решать узкий круг задач ,в основном на морском театре военных действий,соответственно прикрывать его сможет(будет)ВВС и собственные потребности  флотов будут сводится к необходимости иметь только вертолеты и не большое количество вспомогательных самолетов,а для них отдельную базу ВВС флота делать нет необходимости.
Напротив на севере и востоке флот будет решать задачи в основном на океанском ТВД,для этого потребуется большее количество дальних базовых патрульных самолетов и вертолетов+в перспективе на эти базы"сядут" палубные авиакрылья наших авианосцев.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Это с какого перепуга, в Оленьей все это добро появилось


Интересно а что сейчас там?и что там было раньше?Вы не знаете Nazar?

----------


## Антоха

> Ребят, а кто подскажет ответы на следующие вопросы:
> 1. На месте "соптимизированных" гарнизонов, типа Андреаполя(т.е. с нормальной ВПП, решенным "жилищным вопросом"), остались хоть кадрированные части? Или всё бурьяном зарастает?


В Андреаполе периодически будет дежурить ДЗ. В июле туда уже первый раз перелетил звено из Курска. Плюс это резервный аэродром с постоянно действующей радиолокационной системой. Во время учений туда будут сажать самолеты и все такое...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Миллерово сейчас называется - Авиагруппа Миллерово. Своего номера у неё нет. 
> Тут интервью в командиром этой авиабазы, где он внятно объясняет свою подчиненность http://www.airforce.ru/history/modern/19giap/19giap.htm
> Кроме того, вокруг этой авиагруппы активно курсируют слухи о предстоящем ее раздроблении и передаче части техники на один из соседних северо-кавказских аэродромов.
> 
> 
> 
> Цифра 26 полностью соответствует реальности. Другое дело, что там не одна, а две аэ на МиГ-29 - показная и "боевая". Есть информация, что в недалеком будущем "боевая" станет реально боевой (с исправной техникой и полноценным боевым дежурством). Сейчас практически все непоказные самолеты находятся на хранении, а фактически ... в дровах.


Большое спасибо Антоха),кстати репортаж я ваш читал,жду новых.
Да,и еще про Милерово-не важно как называется и какой эскадре подчиняется группа!Важно как скоро там будет полный штат,то есть 3 аэ,
две как мы знаем там уже есть :Wink: ,а это 12 одно и 4 двухместных ястребка ....по идеи.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Ну просто лавина информации!!!спасибо еще раз Антоха!

----------


## Антоха

> Большое спасибо Антоха),кстати репортаж я ваш читал,жду новых.
> ...


В ближайшем номере Взлёте будет большая статья про "цифру 65" и реальную ситуацию с освоением МиГ-29СМТ в ВВС. Читайте на здоровье. 
Статья про Миллерово изначально была напечатана там же;)

----------


## ZIGZAG

> В ближайшем номере Взлёте будет большая статья про "цифру 65" и реальную ситуацию с освоением МиГ-29СМТ в ВВС. Читайте на здоровье. 
> Статья про Миллерово изначально была напечатана там же;)


Оуу !круто!!!буду ждать с не терпением!!!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> В Андреаполе периодически будет дежурить ДЗ. В июле туда уже первый раз перелетил звено из Курска. Плюс это резервный аэродром с постоянно действующей радиолокационной системой. Во время учений туда будут сажать самолеты и все такое...


Чего-то я не понимаю. А в чем тогда скрытый смысл оптимизации? Раз будет ДЗ, то будет и содержание аэродрома. И где тут экономия?  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> Интересно а что сейчас там?и что там было раньше?Вы не знаете Nazar?


Всю жизнь там МРА была, сначала Ту-16, потом Ту-22, одно время ОМШАП там был, на Миг-23/27. Сейчас Ту-22МЗ. 
Это вроде не тайна и не новость. :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> В том виде в котором они есть надеюсь они не останутся,нет уверен,что не останутся.А так это нормально.
> 
> Напротив на севере и востоке флот будет решать задачи в основном на океанском ТВД,для этого потребуется большее количество дальних базовых патрульных самолетов и вертолетов+в перспективе на эти базы"сядут" палубные авиакрылья наших авианосцев.



Это у Вас перспектива на сколько десятилетий вперед?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Всю жизнь там МРА была, сначала Ту-16, потом Ту-22, одно время ОМШАП там был, на Миг-23/27. Сейчас Ту-22МЗ. 
> Это вроде не тайна и не новость.


Спасибо,все запомнить тяжело;)Вот теперь нужно посмотреть на карту расположения военных аэродромов и посмотреть как далеко от сюда ближайшие истребители,думаю после будет понятно будут там 27 и 31е)

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Это у Вас перспектива на сколько десятилетий вперед?


тридцать лет.

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо,все запомнить тяжело;)Вот теперь нужно посмотреть на карту расположения военных аэродромов и посмотреть как далеко от сюда ближайшие истребители,думаю после будет понятно будут там 27 и 31е)


Ближайшие 31е в Котласе, ближайшие Су-27 в Бесовце.
Есть мнение, что в Мончу хотят вернуть Миг-31, но никак не в Оленью.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Чего-то я не понимаю. А в чем тогда скрытый смысл оптимизации? Раз будет ДЗ, то будет и содержание аэродрома. И где тут экономия?


А С ЧЕГО ВСЕ РЕШИЛИ,ЧТО ГЛАВНОЙ ЦЕЛЬЮ РЕФОРМЫ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЭКОНОМИЯ!!!!????????ЛЮДИ ВЫ ЧЕГО????НЕЛЬЗЯ ЖЕ ВСЕ СВОДИТЬ К "БАБКАМ!!!!НЕ СУДИТЕ ПО СЕБЕ!!!ГЛАВНОЙ ЦЕЛЬЮ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ -ПОДНЯТИЕ ОБОРОНОСПОСОБНОСТИ СТРАНЫ!!!!по сути если разобраться,то все претензии к мебельщику сводятся к нарушению устоявшегося быта наших военных и их семей,а социальная защита это к "наше все" к президенту и премьеру.(пардон за оффтоп)
А отвечая на вопрос экономия все же есть по сути получается вахтовый метод,"прилетели, посидели, улетели",а живем ,ремонтируемся,учимся на основном аэродроме.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Ближайшие 31е в Котласе, ближайшие Су-27 в Бесовце.
> Есть мнение, что в Мончу хотят вернуть Миг-31, но никак не в Оленью.


Да,я уже посмотрел...,ну ,что могу сказать-поживем увидим)

----------


## Nazar

> ГЛАВНОЙ ЦЕЛЬЮ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ -ПОДНЯТИЕ ОБОРОНОСПОСОБНОСТИ СТРАНЫ!!!!


А мне лично кажется что главная цель не поднятие обороноспособности, а сведении ее к какому-то необходимому минимуму.




> по сути если разобраться,то все претензии к мебельщику сводятся к нарушению устоявшегося быта наших военных и их семей


Расскажите про устоявшийся быт наших военных и их семей за последние двадцать лет.

----------


## muk33

> Как хорошо,что вы уважаемый muk33 были там!У меня к вам несколько вопросов:


1. в составе флота
2. всем, кому за 40- за борт (практически все инструкторы)

----------


## ZIGZAG

> 1. в составе флота
> 2. всем, кому за 40- за борт (практически все инструкторы)


2.Представляю что в наших условиях значит "за борт" :Mad: ,по человечески понимаю чувства офицеров,но сам бы в нынешней ситуации на месте Сердюкова сделал тоже самое,в 40 летних спецов вкладывать ограниченные ресурсы не выгодно...
1.понятно.
Спасибо за инфу muk33:)

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А С ЧЕГО ВСЕ РЕШИЛИ,ЧТО ГЛАВНОЙ ЦЕЛЬЮ РЕФОРМЫ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЭКОНОМИЯ!!!!????????ЛЮДИ ВЫ ЧЕГО????НЕЛЬЗЯ ЖЕ ВСЕ СВОДИТЬ К "БАБКАМ!!!!НЕ СУДИТЕ ПО СЕБЕ!!!ГЛАВНОЙ ЦЕЛЬЮ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ -ПОДНЯТИЕ ОБОРОНОСПОСОБНОСТИ СТРАНЫ!!!!


Ну это единственное разумное объяснение. За вычетом УРА_ПАТРИОТИЗМА, конечно же.  :Smile:  Ибо зачем стране почти три сотни аэродромов с тремя-четырьмя исправными до завтра машинами? Кто-то тут говорил (или цитата) про то, что содержание (даже такое убогое) аэродрома в год, в среднем, 1 млрд деревянных, что совсем не комильфо.

----------


## muk33

> 2.Представляю что в наших условиях значит "за борт",по человечески понимаю чувства офицеров,но сам бы в нынешней ситуации на месте Сердюкова сделал тоже самое,в 40 летних спецов вкладывать ограниченные ресурсы не выгодно...
> 1.понятно.
> Спасибо за инфу muk33:)


Вы НЕ понимаете ZIGZAG. В 40-летних летчиков 1 класса (инструкторов) НЕ надо вкладывать средства. Они приносят доход. Конечно, если стоит задача  защищать Родину. А сейчас они пьют водку, заливая разочарование, родина в защите не нуждается. Оставшиеся конечно хорошие ребята, но ...взлет-посадка.

----------


## Nazar

> 2.Представляю что в наших условиях значит "за борт",по человечески понимаю чувства офицеров,но сам бы в нынешней ситуации на месте Сердюкова сделал тоже самое,в 40 летних спецов вкладывать ограниченные ресурсы не выгодно...


А что за ситуация и кто ее создал?
Помните что Филипп Филипыч говорил : " Что такое эта ваша разруха? Старуха с клюкой? Ведьма, которая выбила все стёкла, потушила все лампы?"
Только фраза эта сейчас имеет несколько иной смысл.
Глупо оставлять авиацию без тех, кто еще умеет нормально летать и учить летать.

----------


## ZIGZAG



----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вы НЕ понимаете ZIGZAG. В 40-летних летчиков 1 класса (инструкторов) НЕ надо вкладывать средства. Они приносят доход. Конечно, если стоит задача  защищать Родину. А сейчас они пьют водку, заливая разочарование, родина в защите не нуждается. Оставшиеся конечно хорошие ребята, но ...взлет-посадка.


Но простите muk!!!как же не нужно вкладывать!!!???,а керосин,а ресурс,да и то же жалование!!!???Не лучше ли ,что бы это тратить на 25 летнего,он прослужит дольше,а сколько прослужит 40 пилот?10?15?лет.

----------


## Nazar

Интересно почитать
http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-nw/klngrad/1293056.html
Правда до меня доходили слухи, что сумма выплат по 400 приказу, в этом году, доходила до 800000 тысяч рублей у отдельно взятых людей.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> А что за ситуация и кто ее создал?
> Помните что Филипп Филипыч говорил : " Что такое эта ваша разруха? Старуха с клюкой? Ведьма, которая выбила все стёкла, потушила все лампы?"
> Только фраза эта сейчас имеет несколько иной смысл.
> Глупо оставлять авиацию без тех, кто еще умеет нормально летать и учить летать.


я уже говорил,что для меня совершенно очевидны виновники-наше правительство(Путин,Медвед  ев)
Я прекрасно помню ,что сказал профессор Преображенский,а помните ли вы ,что он сказал далее?-"каждых должен заниматься своим делом-сапожник-чинить сапоги,а профессор лечить"!,так пусть военные обеспечивают нашу безопасность,а правительство нормальную жизнь!
Не преувеличивайте,совсем ни кто ее(авиацию)не оставляет без опытных кадров(у нас почему то все решили что возраст = опыту-это абсурд!!!)

----------


## Nazar

> Но простите muk!!!как же не нужно вкладывать!!!???,а керосин,а ресурс,да и то же жалование!!!???Не лучше ли ,что бы это тратить на 25 летнего,он прослужит дольше,а сколько прослужит 40 пилот?10?15?лет.


Так давайте из 25 летних делать ком.полков, комэсков, замов по летной, они же дольше прослужат, а заодно и только что выпустившихся курсантов летать научат.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Интересно почитать
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-nw/klngrad/1293056.html
> Правда до меня доходили слухи, что сумма выплат по 400 приказу, в этом году, доходила до 800000 тысяч рублей у отдельно взятых людей.


Шмондеры раздали деньги Климам Чугункиным.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Так давайте из 25 летних делать ком.полков, комэсков, замов по летной, они же дольше прослужат, а заодно и только что выпустившихся курсантов летать научат.


И,что в этом плохого?на счет ком.полков вы снова преувеличиваете,но 30летние это уже нормально,вы же знаете опыт кадровый например ВВС Израиля.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Ну это единственное разумное объяснение. За вычетом УРА_ПАТРИОТИЗМА, конечно же.  Ибо зачем стране почти три сотни аэродромов с тремя-четырьмя исправными до завтра машинами? Кто-то тут говорил (или цитата) про то, что содержание (даже такое убогое) аэродрома в год, в среднем, 1 млрд деревянных, что совсем не комильфо.


для вас может и единственное...

----------


## Observer69

> Вспомните войны нато последнего времени -основная часть тактической авиации действовала всего с 2,3 баз и нескольких авианосцев.


Можете назвать цифру - соотношение ударных самолётов и самолётов обеспечения? (это к вопросу о 2-3 базах). Я лично смотрел по телевизору пресс-конференцию командующего ВВС НАТО в Европе по этому вопросу перед началом бомбёжек Югославии и цифры он называл. Хочу их услышать от Вас.





> В будущем каждая база должна иметь несколько полос,жбу для все самолетов и прикрываться собственными зрк Панцирь,а сама она будет находится под зонтиком с-400.Накрыть такую базу будет крайне сложно,по крайней мере не каждая страна это сможет


Т.е. Вы верите, что какой-то ротный пулемёт типа Панциря сможет прикрыть СТАЦИОНАРНЫЙ объект? Это серьёзно??
А С-400? Это что уже стало вундерваффелем????  :Eek:

----------


## Nazar

> Не преувеличивайте,совсем ни кто ее(авиацию)не оставляет без опытных кадров(у нас почему то все решили что возраст = опыту-это абсурд!!!)


В данной ситуации, возраст именно этому самому опыту и равен, понятно что без опытных кадров не оставят, но сократят их порядочно. Я Вам не буду рассказывать про ситуацию, когда в полках а и б, вдруг внезапно не осталось ни одного летчика допущенного к дозаправке на Су-24М/МР, а потом выясняется, что на весь Северо-Запад, таких летчиков всего несколько человек.

----------


## Nazar

> И,что в этом плохого?на счет ком.полков вы снова преувеличиваете,но 30летние это уже нормально,вы же знаете опыт кадровый например ВВС Израиля.


Плохо то, что делать это надо не так, как это пытаются сделать у нас. 
Израиль к этому шел десятилетиями, США столько-же, однако это не мешало Грише Эпштейну, летать до 59 лет.
А у нас, это хотят каким-то чудом, с ходу сделать. На елку влезть и жопу не ободрать.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> В данной ситуации, возраст именно этому самому опыту и равен, понятно что без опытных кадров не оставят, но сократят их порядочно. Я Вам не буду рассказывать про ситуацию, когда в полках а и б, вдруг внезапно не осталось ни одного летчика допущенного к дозаправке на Су-24М/МР, а потом выясняется, что на весь Северо-Запад, таких летчиков всего несколько человек.


Я так не считаю,я верен в обратном,что опыт не равен возрасту автоматом.
А жаль,могли бы и рассказать ,в каких полках,в какие годы,что за лётчики ,сколько лет?эти мелочи имеют значение

----------


## Nazar

> А жаль,могли бы и рассказать ,в каких полках,в какие годы,что за лётчики ,сколько лет?эти мелочи имеют значение


Да в этом году, вот сейчас и не имеют эти мелочи ни какого значения.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Плохо то, что делать это надо не так, как это пытаются сделать у нас. 
> Израиль к этому шел десятилетиями, США столько-же, однако это не мешало Грише Эпштейну, летать до 59 лет.
> А у нас, это хотят каким-то чудом, с ходу сделать. На елку влезть и жопу не ободрать.


да,система устоялась десятилетиями,но делали они это в течении короткого времени,для этого не нужно много времени.В вас по прежнему говорит социальный аспект Nazar,но это не МО,а к нашему правительству.

----------


## Nazar

> Я так не считаю,я верен в обратном,что опыт не равен возрасту автоматом.


Я Вам говорю о том, что в данной ситуации, которая уже много лет складывается в нашей авиации, опыт напрямую связан с возрастом.
Естественно что у сорокалетнего начальника склада чугунных болванок, опыта в пилотировании меньше чем у курсанта третьего курса, но Вы прекрасно понимаете о чем я говорю.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Я Вам говорю о том, что в данной ситуации, которая уже много лет складывается в нашей авиации, опыт напрямую связан с возрастом.
> Естественно что у сорокалетнего начальника склада чугунных болванок, опыта в пилотировании меньше чем у курсанта третьего курса, но Вы прекрасно понимаете о чем я говорю.


Да,понимаю, верю в здравый смысл ГШ,аргументы мои на том закончились.

----------


## kfmut

Хех, смотрели бы лучше футбол, хотя видимо "пятничное" ;-) 




> В Андреаполе периодически будет дежурить ДЗ. В июле туда уже первый раз перелетил звено из Курска. Плюс это резервный аэродром с постоянно действующей радиолокационной системой. Во время учений туда будут сажать самолеты и все такое...


Большое спасибо за информацию! Хотелось бы верить, что так будет по всей стране...

----------


## kfmut

> Вспомните войны нато последнего времени -основная часть тактической авиации действовала всего с 2,3 баз и нескольких авианосцев.


Может вы напомните "классу" наименования стран, против которых велись данные войны, и оцените возможность нанесения ВВС оных стран ударов по местам дислокации авиации НАТО?

----------


## muk33

> Но простите muk!!!как же не нужно вкладывать!!!???,а керосин,а ресурс,да и то же жалование!!!???Не лучше ли ,что бы это тратить на 25 летнего,он прослужит дольше,а сколько прослужит 40 пилот?10?15?лет.


Прослужит-то он конечно дольше, но зачем? Уже есть части, в которых с этого года не кому нести БД ночью, - чтобы подготовить к этому молодежь потребуется много полетов (топлива, ресурса) и ИНСТРУКТОРЫ, которые в большинстве своем не попали в новый облик. Да и ресурса, кстати, почти не осталось. Да, 40-летний прослужил бы всего 5 лет, но чтобы нести БД ему достаточно 2-х полетов в месяц на тренировку. И главное - в течение этих 5 лет выполнялась бы ЗАДАЧА.

----------


## Redav

> Прослужит-то он конечно дольше, ...


*muk33*, имею несколько вопросов и надеюсь поможешь "разрулить" обозначенную ситуацию.

1. Уволенные 40-летние какие диагнозы имеют?

2. Про отсутствие полетов и нехватки кероса с ресурсом давно жалоб не было. Происходит все с точностью наоборот. летают, учатся. Пройдет пять лет и что делать дальше, кто будет ЗАДАЧУ по БД ночью выполнять? 

3. А что делать когда на следующий или какой другой год этих спецов на ВЛК спишут по состоянию здоровья?

4. Как так получилось при нынешнем массовом летании, что увольняемые ИНСТРУКТОРА не подготовили тех кто может нести дежурство ночью? 

5. Кого же они готовили и учили крайние три-четыре года и до какого уровня подготовили?

6. Они жили мечтой: "Мы крутые - нас не уволят"?

----------


## Евгений

Нынешние выпускники училищ приходят с таким налетом, что в СССР их бы к полетам не допустили б. Пример лейтенант приходит с училища сразу на МиГ-31 после л-39 и те кто не видел 6ти метрового взмывания на 46ти тонном миге : тот не поверит , что такое бывает... а старики просто не успевают научить всех молодых ,особенно с никаким уровнем готовности к серьезной  технике

----------


## Redav

> Нынешние выпускники училищ приходят с таким налетом, что в СССР их бы к полетам не допустили ...


странно... но в 2008 учебном году



> *- Каков средний налет курсантов и выпускников училищ? На что направлены основные уси*лия ВВС в реформировании системы военного образования?* 
> 
> - Средний налет курсантов по курсам обучения на тренажерах летчика составляет более 40 часов. 
> 
> Средний налет выпускников по специальностям за период обучения составляет около 200 часов.
> http://army.lv/ru/Sredniy-nalet-vipu...asov/2612/4217


такой налет грешно называть убогим... :Cool:

----------


## Евгений

Да но он только на Л-39 
А в СССР на МиГ-31 пускали только со 2м классом...
да и на выходе налет всеж поболе был  , да и типы миг-21 и миг-23 однако не элка...

----------


## Redav

> Да но он только на Л-39 
> А в СССР на МиГ-31 пускали только со 2м классом...
> да и на выходе налет всеж поболе был  , да и типы миг-21 и миг-23 однако не элка...


С этим не поспоришь.
Славные "традиции" были. Учиться на Л-39. Освоить МиГ-21 и МиГ-23, что бы начать службу в полку на Су-27  :Smile: 

С МиГ-31 тоже как-то не того нынче.
Может надо с методикой подготовки, психоотбором покумекать... начиная с инструкторов в строевых частях... 

Про это Военная авиация в "новом облике" ВС РФ
имеете что сказать?

----------


## Observer69

> С этим не поспоришь.
> Славные "традиции" были. Учиться на Л-39. Освоить МиГ-21 и МиГ-23, что бы начать службу в полку на Су-27 
> 
> С МиГ-31 тоже как-то не того нынче.
> Может надо с методикой подготовки, психоотбором покумекать... начиная с инструкторов в строевых частях...


Может уже хватит учить лётчиков как им летать и растить себе смену? Вы лётчик? Нет? Так чего ж советы даёте людям, которые по 40 лет отлетали и создали систему обучения? В голову не приходило, что как в НИАСе, так и в НПП каждая строчка написана кровью? 
Зачем эти Ваши сентенции?

Давайте тогда уж советы космонавтам запускать ракеты кверх ногами, а банкирам дайте советы как считать деньги, бизнесменам как вести бизнес.
Советы Ваши очень нужны...

Советы будут приняты с благодарностью

----------


## Redav

> Может уже хватит ...


Действительно, а может хватит и не стоит Вам взваливать на себя роль третейского судьи? 

"Разбор полетов" в даном случае незамысловат.

Меня заинтересовал пост muk33, задал ВОПРОСЫ.

Евгений к общению подключился. БЕЗ НРАВОУЧЕНИЙ обменялись с ним кое-какими ... "штрихами" по вопросу обучения.

И тут объявляетесь Вы и ну наезжать-обвинять-советывать...

Персонально для Вас повторяю, что мне в любой теме НЕ интересны:
1. Скандалы.
2. Нравоучения.
3. ППР и митинговщина.

Для "разборок" имеется личка и право каждого решать персонально, отвечать на сообщение или нет.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Может вы напомните "классу" наименования стран, против которых велись данные войны, и оцените возможность нанесения ВВС оных стран ударов по местам дислокации авиации НАТО?


Вероятность была ничтожна.
P.S.намек понял,постараюсь больше не поучать :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Прослужит-то он конечно дольше, но зачем? Уже есть части, в которых с этого года не кому нести БД ночью, - чтобы подготовить к этому молодежь потребуется много полетов (топлива, ресурса) и ИНСТРУКТОРЫ, которые в большинстве своем не попали в новый облик. Да и ресурса, кстати, почти не осталось. Да, 40-летний прослужил бы всего 5 лет, но чтобы нести БД ему достаточно 2-х полетов в месяц на тренировку. И главное - в течение этих 5 лет выполнялась бы ЗАДАЧА.


Как зачем?он окупит за это время вложенные в него силы и средства.Я согласен,что достаточно двух полетов в месяц,но что это за летчик тогда?Формально задача выполняется,родина прикрыта,но вы хоть стреляйте меня,но я ни когда не поверю в то,что пилот летающий 2 раза в месяц хороший пилот!
На ум пришел пример,не буду называть фамилию лётчика,но вы все знаете этот случай:не сколько лет назад на Кубинку прилетали на БД Андреапольцы,пока их коллеги готовились к параду,по возвращению домой один миг разбился пилот погиб,-формально был опытным пилотом,не БД...выполнял задачу...,причину катастрофы я уверен вы знаете.

----------


## Observer69

> Действительно, а может хватит и не стоит Вам взваливать на себя роль третейского судьи? 
> .
> .
> .


Почему Вы увидели здесь скандалы и проч.?
Просто в мягкой манере намекнули, что "учить тачать сапоги сапожника" - дело неблагодарное. Что если ПОКОЛЕНИЯ лётчиков-инструкторов пришли к выводу, что нельзя не то что курсанта, а и лейтенанта сажать на Миг-31, то у них были на то достаточные основания.  И если Вам непонятно ПОЧЕМУ так делали, то разумеется надо задавать вопросы именно ТЕМ людям, которые принимали такие решения. Но на форуме таковых нет. А бросать в массы лозунги типа "..*методикой подготовки, психоотбором покумекать... начиная с инструкторов в строевых частях*.." - это и есть сеять скандал.
За сим откланиваюсь...  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> *muk33*, имею несколько вопросов и надеюсь поможешь "разрулить" обозначенную ситуацию.


Только когда дождусь извинений за ВАШЕ хамство.

----------


## Redav

> Только когда дождусь извинений за ВАШЕ хамство.


 :Eek:  Вы о чем и где его увидели?

----------


## muk33

> Как зачем?он окупит за это время вложенные в него силы и средства.
> формально был опытным пилотом,не БД...выполнял задачу...


Летчику нормального ПЕРВОГО класса достаточно двух полетов для поддержания уровня натренированности. В него уже были ранее вложены необходимые для этого средства, причем по советским КБП, с гораздо более серьезными требованиями по уровню подготовки (нынешние "первоклассники" не сдали бы и на второй). 
Что же касается Андреапольского случая, ТАКУЮ задачу перед летчиком никто не ставил, а демонстрационному пилотажу учатся по СПЕЦИАЛЬНОЙ программе.

----------


## ZIGZAG

muk33 у меня остался последний аргумент- а почему же тогда на западе а именно в ВВС Израиля и США деньги стараются вкладывать в молодежь а "старикам"дают возможность сделать вторую карьеру после 40?

----------


## Nazar

> muk33 у меня остался последний аргумент- а почему же тогда на западе а именно в ВВС Израиля и США деньги стараются вкладывать в молодежь а "старикам"дают возможность сделать вторую карьеру после 40?


Я не muk33, но постараюсь ответить, вернее я Вам на этот вопрос уже отвечал выше, его можно только дополнить тем, что сейчас уровень подготовки в наших училищах и академиях названных гос-в, не сопоставим.
Для того что-бы вкладывать все в молодежь, как я понимаю, надо эту молодежь совсем по другому готовить, как в училищах, так и в частях, но это не говорит о том, что, к примеру, по достижении 35-40 летнего возраста, на летчике надо ставить крест и списывать с летных должностей.

Кстати, а у Вас есть документальные подтверждения по возрастному цензу в ВВС США и Израиля?
Я знаю, что средний возраст их палубников, это 25-27 лет.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Я не muk33, но постараюсь ответить, вернее я Вам на этот вопрос уже отвечал выше, его можно только дополнить тем, что сейчас уровень подготовки в наших училищах и академиях названных гос-в, не сопоставим.
> Для того что-бы вкладывать все в молодежь, как я понимаю, надо эту молодежь совсем по другому готовить, как в училищах, так и в частях, но это не говорит о том, что, к примеру, по достижении 35-40 летнего возраста, на летчике надо ставить крест и списывать с летных должностей.
> 
> Кстати, а у Вас есть документальные подтверждения по возрастному цензу в ВВС США и Израиля?
> Я знаю, что средний возраст их палубников, это 25-27 лет.


Nazar,я полностью согласен с вами и с muk33,уровень подготовки упал и и первый класс сейчас не тот ,что был раньше.И крест на них не в коим случае ставить нельзя!!!Я просто говорю о том,что хорошо бы было если бы у нас в ВВС средний возраст был как в лучших ВВС мира,а не такой как сейчас.И вроде если нам "останкинская игла" не врет,то вроде этим сейчас и занимаются.
Вы меня не поняли в ВВС США и Израиля строгого отсева после 40 нет,но все условия созданы таким образом,что бы человек реализовал себя еще раз а ВВС получили бы "свежую кровь".В зарубежном военном обозрении есть не одна статья про коплектавание ВВС стран НАТО

----------


## Redav

> Почему Вы увидели здесь скандалы и проч.?
> Просто в мягкой манере намекнули, что


Вы не намекали, а поучали кому я должен давать советы и при этом даже не заметили, что давали их...




> "учить тачать сапоги сапожника" - дело неблагодарное.


Поэтому на форумах НЕучю кому как и что надо делать  :Cool: 




> Что если ПОКОЛЕНИЯ лётчиков-инструкторов пришли к выводу, что нельзя не то что курсанта, а и лейтенанта сажать на Миг-31, то у них были на то достаточные основания.


России теперь надо МиГ-31 на прикол поставить? Нельзя пойти другим путем и разобраться почему на МиГ-31 не сажали выпускников АУЛов?

Как понимаю наши ВВС в былые времена вынуждены были заниматься массовым набором курсантов, давать им осредненную летную подготовку и выпускать в войска. АУЛы наполняли и за счет кандидатов со второй, третьей, а иногда попадали и с четвертой группой психоотбора. Скрупулезно планировать, т.е целенаправленно готовить курсанта на конкретный тип ЛА не имелось возможности. 

Итог - средний летчик со средним уровнем подготовки. МиГ-31 на среднего летчика не рассчитан.

Верно?

Сейчас ситуёвина иная. Разве не появилась возможность отбор делать целенаправленно? 

Неужели нельзя к Пономаренко, его сослуживцам, ученикам обратиться? Разве их опыт и наработки для военных есть тайна? 

Владимир Александрович вместе со своими товарищами и подчиненными в свое время разработал и опробировал методику как начиная с отбора кандидата в летное училище до увольнения в запас готовить, обучать летчика и сохранять его ... боеспособность.

Налет маленький? Почему не попробовать как не так давно решали аналогичную проблему с "палубниками"? Еще среди курсантов отобрали подходящих для них... Молодых лейтенантов собрали на Остров и там начали с полетов на элках... Обучением занимались специально отобранные и подготовленные инструктора ... из своих. Определились кого в палубники, а кого на другие типы и стали дальше готовить. Неужто в ВВС нет такой возможности? Неужели нельзя и промышленность потрясти за ради тренажера МиГ-31 такого какого надо?




> И если Вам непонятно ПОЧЕМУ так делали, то разумеется надо задавать вопросы именно ТЕМ людям, которые принимали такие решения.


С таким подходом придется закрыть огромадное количество форумов, разделов, тем на них.




> ...А бросать в массы лозунги типа "..*методикой подготовки, психоотбором покумекать... начиная с инструкторов в строевых частях*.." - это и есть сеять скандал.


Какие нафиг лозунги, скандал.  :Eek:  Обычная фраза, вполне понятная для тех кто имеет представление о подготовке летного состава  :Cool:  




> За сим откланиваюсь...


Будет желание вернуться, пообщаться, то сообщите... с огромным удовольствием в рамках оговоренного...  :Smile:

----------


## leha-lp

Redav
Вы не правы практически во всех своих постах, начитавшись про авиацию делаете вид, что в ней вы последняя инстанция, спорите с упоением со всеми и ни кого не слышите, именно поэтому с вами не хотят общается и постепенно уходят от обсуждения, что вы судя по всему воспринимаете за свою без оговорочную победу. вы  не смыслите в летном обучении просто ни чего, но продолжаете нести "бред", в моем понимание, будьте внимательны и попытайтесь услышать людей пишущих вам...

----------


## muk33

> Вы о чем и где его увидели?


Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## muk33

> muk33 у меня остался последний аргумент- а почему же тогда на западе а именно в ВВС Израиля и США деньги стараются вкладывать в молодежь а "старикам"дают возможность сделать вторую карьеру после 40?


Да я обоими руками за подготовку молодежи! У нас в аэроклубе есть замечательные ребятишки, в 16 уже летающие на мотопланере. Но шансов стать военными летчиками у них практически нет. Увы, в прошлом году набрали 30 курсантов (причем в основном с 3-4 группой психотбора), их уже 28 (один убил другого). Вот вам уровень нынешней молодежи. А ведь они еще не начали летать! По своему опыту помню - сволочи на полетах, как правило, отсеивались. Если не на элке, то на боевом однозначно. Дедовщины в летных училищах не было вообще, а теперь это обычное явление, как когда-то во флотских. Когда набирали много, БЫЛО из кого выбрать, а сегодня путь в летчики закрыт для пролетариев и крестьян ( а там было много ребят с 1 и 2 группой), поступление возможно только по великому блату. А в этом году для ВВС не наберут НИ ОДНОГО. Только для МЧС,МВД,ФСБ и ТП. А что касается "стариков"  за 40, то если человек умеет и, главное, ХОЧЕТ, то зачем его вышвыривать, ведь это "курица, несущая золотые яйца". Это логике не поддается, просто поступила "установка сверху". Пушкин и Котлас -это первые звоночки.

----------


## Redav

> Redav
> Вы не правы ...


*leha-lp*
В личку написать не судьба или у этого Вашего ... публичного послания другие причины и цели?  :Confused: 

Порадуйте ответами на заданные ранее мной вопросы, поднимите мой образовательный уровень. Как могу быть последней инстанцией, если задаю вопросы, не понимаю элементарных вещей в некоторых ситуациях  которые приводят в пример?

*muk33*, написал Вам в личку.

----------


## leha-lp

Вы предлагаете, чтобы  вам на пальцах в двух словах рассказали  то, что я учу, не прекращая уже 18 лет? Хуже всего, что с теоретиками иногда вообще говорить трудно, не доказать у них свое видение вопроса, а написать это вообще за гранью разумного.

----------


## leha-lp

По поводу профотбора в былые времена, только с первой и второй группой брали.
Про палубников, на выходе ноль получили.
По 31, программа в итоге до того растянута и бессмысленна, что это в трубу выкинутый ресурс(Пономаоренко согласен как раз с нами в этом вопросе).
Молодежь кроме того, что научить летать надо еще воспитать в нем умение убивать, или вам нужны только парадники. На вопрос кого мы готовили, что бы подготовить летчика до уровня БД ночь много ума не надо, а вот что бы ты был уверен, что он выполнит при этом любую задачу надо от 5 до 7 лет(факторов много в том числе и психология). Кто вам вообще сказал, что врачи против полетов после 45, это государство против,  у меня куча примеров на глазах когда у молодого больше диагнозов чем у 45 летнего.

----------


## Redav

> Вы предлагаете, чтобы  вам на пальцах в двух словах рассказали  то, что я учу, не прекращая уже 18 лет? ...


leha-lp, НЕ предлагаю, а просто задаю вопросы. Если что-то не пойму, то спрошу, потому что желаю поднять свой образовательный ценз  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> По поводу профотбора в былые времена, только с первой и второй группой брали.


На керосиновые трубы - да, а на другие и до третьего "скатывались" из-за нехватки здоровых, годных к летному обучению...




> Про палубников, на выходе ноль получили.


Если не затруднит, то поподробнее.




> ... или вам нужны только парадники.


"Вам" это кто?




> На вопрос кого мы готовили, что бы подготовить летчика до уровня БД ночь много ума не надо, а вот что бы ты был уверен, что он выполнит при этом любую задачу надо от 5 до 7 лет(факторов много в том числе и психология).


Уже интересней. Так БД ночью это еще не самое трудное?




> Кто вам вообще сказал, что врачи против полетов после 45, это государство против,  у меня куча примеров на глазах когда у молодого больше диагнозов чем у 45 летнего.


Надеюсь это не в мой адрес... Интересно, а что по этому поводу говорит Пономаренко?

----------


## Полешук

> Redav
> Вы не правы практически во всех своих постах, начитавшись про авиацию делаете вид, что в ней вы последняя инстанция, спорите с упоением со всеми и ни кого не слышите, именно поэтому с вами не хотят общается и постепенно уходят от обсуждения, что вы судя по всему воспринимаете за свою без оговорочную победу. вы  не смыслите в летном обучении просто ни чего, но продолжаете нести "бред", в моем понимание, будьте внимательны и попытайтесь услышать людей пишущих вам...


Золотые слова...

----------


## Полешук

> Увы, в прошлом году набрали 30 курсантов (причем в основном с 3-4 группой психотбора), их уже 28 (один убил другого). Вот вам уровень нынешней молодежи.


Это как "убил"?
Не преднамеренно хоть?

----------


## Полешук



----------


## AC

> МиГ-25РБ, вроде. Из Шаталово. нет?


Да, Су-24МР и МиГ-25РБ из Шаталово. В Воронеже они, вместе с тамошними Су-24М -- фото тут:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=647157&postcount=88
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=647239&postcount=101
 :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

> Да, Су-24МР и МиГ-25РБ из Шаталово. В Воронеже они, вместе с тамошними Су-24М -- фото тут:
> http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=647157&postcount=88
> http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=647239&postcount=101


Ну вот.

А два полка и получается 60 самолетов.

----------


## Полешук

> Большое спасибо Антоха),кстати репортаж я ваш читал,жду новых.
> Да,и еще про Милерово-не важно как называется и какой эскадре подчиняется группа!Важно как скоро там будет полный штат,то есть 3 аэ,
> две как мы знаем там уже есть,а это 12 одно и 4 двухместных ястребка ....по идеи.


Думаю "одно" все-таки 24, а вот двухместных, может быть и 6.

----------


## leha-lp

Вы ошибаетесь про 60 самолетов. В результате перевода МиГ-25 осталось только одно звено плюс 2 или 3 спарки. По Су-24мр тоже не всё так радужно…

----------


## Полешук

> На Су-25 учит Борисоглебск (160 уап), последние Кущевские спарки были туда переданы. После "оптимизации" образовался излишек АТ, тока какой смысл в Бэбск с ДВ гонять, когда под боком боевой полк из Бутурлиновки разогнали? Из 899-ого Бэбск точно борта получал, по другим пока не скажу.


А разве борты из Бутурлиновки не в Шаталово попали?
Вроде такая инфа мелькала. Не могли ж западное направление совсем без штурмовой авиации оставить...
Или могли?

----------


## leha-lp

Штат в 3 аэ не утвержден остается только две...

----------


## Полешук

> Вы ошибаетесь про 60 самолетов. В результате перевода МиГ-25 осталось только одно звено плюс 2 или 3 спарки. По Су-24мр тоже не всё так радужно…


Ну тогда Су-25 попали не в Шаталово, а в Воронеж. С ними-то   60 уже наберется..? А может 60 наберется и с "дровами" на хранении...

На звено 3 спарки много, все-таки 2 более вероятно...

----------


## Полешук

> Штат в 3 аэ не утвержден остается только две...


Э...
Это в смысле в авиагруппе базы 1-го разряда?
Или в базе 2-го разряда?

----------


## leha-lp

По базам первого разряда там вообще по 20 аэ собрать хотят. По авиагруппам, их будет меньше пяти, сейчас одна, на всю страну, сейчас 2аэ и вряд ли, что изменится. Других формирований нет, и возможно не будет...

----------


## kfmut

> По базам первого разряда там вообще по 20 аэ собрать хотят.


Дык, а как наши стратеги собираются такой разношерстной  армадой командовать собираются? Кстати, а армейско-дивизионные штабные функции по планированию в новой ОШС куда отошли? К авиабазам 1-ого разряда?

----------


## Полешук

> Китай выставит более 1000 истребителей, но не более 500 из них были Су-27/30 и J-10, остальные J-8 и Китайские МиГ-21 - J-7, все еще имеющиеся более 1000 J-6 если б использовались, то сорее как штурмовики или ИБА. Плюс еще необходимость прикрытия войск от полутысячи А-5 и JH-7.


J-6, а со временем скорее и А-5, точнее Q-5, убираем:




> *Китайские ВВС официально простились с истребителями типа "Цзянь-6"* 
> 
> 
> 12 июня военно-воздушные силы Народно-освободительной армии Китая /ВВС НОАК/ официально простились с истребителями типа "Цзянь-6". 
> 
> Последние "Цзянь-6" несли службу на одной из баз подготовки летчиков ВВС Цзинаньского военного округа. В субботу они официально "вышли на пенсию". 
> 
> "Цзянь-6" -- сверхзвуковой истребитель первого поколения, выпускавшийся собственными силами Китая. В период с 1964 по 1986 г. в стране было собрано свыше 4 тыс истребителей названного типа. Среди самолетов всех видов ВВС и авиации Военно-морских сил Китая "Цзянь-6" лидирует по количеству и сроку военной службы.


http://russian.people.com.cn/31516/7024808.html

----------


## Полешук

Не совсем про авиацию, но можно в некоторой степени сделать перенос и на нее.

О результатах "Нового облика" для СВ:
http://shurigin.livejournal.com/212212.html
http://shurigin.livejournal.com/212280.html

Апологетам 100% БГ и боеспособности читать внимательно и полностью, не делая выдергиваний из контекста!

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Не совсем про авиацию, но можно в некоторой степени сделать перенос и на нее.
> 
> О результатах "Нового облика" для СВ:
> http://shurigin.livejournal.com/212212.html
> http://shurigin.livejournal.com/212280.html
> 
> Апологетам 100% БГ и боеспособности читать внимательно и полностью, не делая выдергиваний из контекста!


Ув.Полешук,а вы то сами читали это?Каков "аналитик"-цитата:"С началом Перестройки резко возросло количество частей и соединений, которые переходили на сокращенный и кадрированные штаты. Это было обусловлено тем, что начался переход к оборонительной доктрине."-а я думал по наивности своей,что банально жрать стало нечего.... :Eek: 
Еще раз уважаемый Полешук напоминаю вам,что это Авиационный форум,а Блог Виктора Ампилова дальше.
P.S.если вы не знали резерв ни кто не отменял... и точка.

----------


## Полешук

> Ув.Полешук,а вы то сами читали это?Каков "аналитик"-цитата:"С началом Перестройки резко возросло количество частей и соединений, которые переходили на сокращенный и кадрированные штаты. Это было обусловлено тем, что начался переход к оборонительной доктрине."-а я думал по наивности своей,что банально жрать стало нечего....
> Еще раз уважаемый Полешук напоминаю вам,что это Авиационный форум,а Блог Виктора Ампилова дальше.
> P.S.если вы не знали резерв ни кто не отменял... и точка.


Ув.ZIGZAG. Я же просил в том же посте, кое-кого




> ... читать внимательно и полностью, не делая выдергиваний из контекста!


Да. И по "_думал по наивности своей,что банально жрать стало нечего_" - вы почитайте по этому вопросу поболей (информации сейчас хватает) и тогда еще подумайте. Может оказаться что проблема выглядит несколько по другому и "_жрать ..._" является следствием других событий, а не причиной роста числа сокращенных и кадрированных частей.

А про то, что в авиации складывается аналогичная ситуация, думаю *leha-lp*  вполне подтвердит.
В той же Липецкой БРАТ разогнали л/с, в том числе летный, который хоть изредка облетывал хранящиеся самоли (не знаю будут ли делать это летчики ЦБП).
Резерва у авиации для восполнения потерь задействованных в БД авиабаз уже нет, а подготовка летных кадров для будущей т.с. "смены" - нивелирована. А ведь подготовка летчика - это ведь даже не подготовка общевойскового офицера - это после выпуска еще сколько лет "на крыло становится"...

В общем ИМХО, с возможностью ведения длительных БД у ВВС ситуация еще хуже чем обрисованная в СВ. А не факт что другой раз с той же Грузией или кем другим будет все быстро...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Ув.ZIGZAG. Я же просил в том же посте, кое-кого
> 
> 
> 
> Да. И по "_думал по наивности своей,что банально жрать стало нечего_" - вы почитайте по этому вопросу поболей (информации сейчас хватает) и тогда еще подумайте. Может оказаться что проблема выглядит несколько по другому и "_жрать ..._" является следствием других событий, а не причиной роста числа сокращенных и кадрированных частей.
> 
> А про то, что в авиации складывается аналогичная ситуация, думаю *leha-lp*  вполне подтвердит.
> В той же Липецкой БРАТ разогнали л/с, в том числе летный, который хоть изредка облетывал хранящиеся самоли (не знаю будут ли делать это летчики ЦБП).
> Резерва у авиации для восполнения потерь задействованных в БД авиабаз уже нет, а подготовка летных кадров для будущей т.с. "смены" - нивелирована. А ведь подготовка летчика - это ведь даже не подготовка общевойскового офицера - это после выпуска еще сколько лет "на крыло становится"...
> ...


Ув.Полешук,и мысли небыло выдергивать-я привел полную фразу,что бы показать не высокий уровень глубины анализа автора.Я уверен сокращение и переход на кадрированные части,был обусловлен не новой военной доктриной,а экономическими проблемами страны.Прошу прощения ,может я не очень понятно выразился в прошлом посте.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Так как пво страны относится к ввс значит мой вопрос в эту тему:
Наконец стало ясно,что иран не получит с-300 от нас...,вопрос-а кто их получит(купит)?По косвенным данным они произведены и готовы,может их бы нам, того ... :Rolleyes: Если конечно турки не будут боломутить :Mad: 
Кто нибудь знает,что то по этому вопросу?может прояснить ситуацию?

----------


## Полешук

> Так как пво страны относится к ввс значит мой вопрос в эту тему:
> Наконец стало ясно,что иран не получит с-300 от нас...,вопрос-а кто их получит(купит)?По косвенным данным они произведены и готовы,может их бы нам, того ...Если конечно турки не будут боломутить
> Кто нибудь знает,что то по этому вопросу?может прояснить ситуацию?


Вообще-то тема конкретно про "военную авиацию", а не "ПВО" .

Тем не менее думаю, что правильней их было бы вернуть  ВВС России, откуда их, скорее всего, и взяли для конвертации в экспортный вариант. :Cool:

----------


## ZIGZAG

я не знаю,но всегда слышал ,что для ирана с-300 вновь построенные,а не из запасов,если они из запасов ,тогда хрен сними и неважно куда их денут,а вот если и вправду новые ...тогда даешь "операцию Алжир2"!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

Смотрю, тема становится все более интересной:



> Главнокомандующий ВВС разберется, почему вокруг "Балтимора" построили дома
> 
> 
> 
> Главнокомандующий ВВС России Александр Зелин на встрече с воронежским губернатором Алексеем Гордеевым *объявил о намерении "разобраться" с тем, каким образом возле военного аэродрома "Балтимор"*, где запланировано строительство второй взлетно-посадочной полосы, *появились жилые дома*, сообщили в облправительстве. "Есть нормативные правовые документы, запрещающие строить жилье вблизи аэродромов. И* поэтому я не понимаю, как там могли появиться дома", - заявил г-н Зелин*. Напомним, что против проекта резко выступают жители прилегающих к "Балтимору" микрорайонов Воронежа, в частности Тепличного. Его обитатели опасаются "невыносимых условий жизни" после начала ежедневных полетов. Они провели уже несколько митингов против расширения "Балтимора".


http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/06/24/197522.html

Гы. Он не понимает, видите ли. Но факт остается фактом. Жилая недвижимость уже есть, вторую полосу пока просто хотят (построить). И как он "намерении "разобраться"" :Confused:  . Интересный человечик. В общем в данном конкретном месте "Новый облик" столкнулся с "жилищным вопросом".

Кто победит?

Делаем ставки, ув. форумчане ...  :Wink: 

Лично ставлю на "жителей микрорайонов Воронежа", ибо уже лет через 10, судя по всему, надобности во второй полосе и так не будет - а сносить жилье - это может привести и к социальному взрыву, да сносить дома без предоставления другого жилья вряд ли дадут... вот так, примерно. :Redface:

----------


## Nazar

Всем жителям выдать лампочки от карманных фанариков и пусть не возмущаются.
Интересно, как раньше то жили, когда полеты так-же были регулярными?

----------


## Yriy

Я думаю отчасти проблема в МиГ-25 (раньше их там точно не было)...
Люди привыкли как шумит Су-24 ,а тут Р-15 Б300....все "по взрослому" )

----------


## Nazar

> Я думаю отчасти проблема в МиГ-25 (раньше их там точно не было)...
> Люди привыкли как шумит Су-24 ,а тут Р-15 Б300....все "по взрослому" )


Пускай скажут спасибо, что к ним не загнали Ту-22М3 :Wink:

----------


## Yriy

о да :Smile: 

но к сожалению эти люди не понимают главного-что когда шумят самолеты это хорошо, а не плохо

----------


## Полешук

> Интересно, как раньше то жили, когда полеты так-же были регулярными?


Наверно, судя по словам главкома (если доверять ему, опять-таки), то жилая заселенная недвижимость появилась там не сильно давно и вопреки каким-то нормативным предписаниям.

Да и что там базировалось при Союзе?
А в 90-е гг. Су-24 не часто и летали, наверно...




> Пускай скажут спасибо, что к ним не загнали Ту-22М3


Дык может еще и загонят, "оптимизация"-то не закончилась. Этож надо 200 "планеров" всего для Воронежа собрать (эт когда 8 АБ останется).

----------


## ZIGZAG

Мистер Полешук,вы все еще ждете 8АБ? :Biggrin: ...ну ждите ,ждите ,интересно будет почитать,что вы через год,два будите говорить ,когда окажитесь не правы :Biggrin: 
А жителям Воронежа нужно мэра и губернатора линчевать!,а не на летчиков нападать...распустились, понимаешь!(с) за двадцать,то лет.

----------


## leha-lp

А вы сомневаетесь про 7-8 АвБ?

----------


## Полешук

:Eek: 

Вчерашний день, почему-то, оказался вычеркнутым с форума... :Confused:

----------


## AC

> Вчерашний день, почему-то, оказался вычеркнутым с форума...


Да, писАли в стол... Бывает...  :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

> Да, писАли в стол... Бывает...


Ладно.
Продолжим по супер авиабазе в Воронеже:
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/06/28/197739.html



> Жители поселков Тепличный и Тенистый под Воронежем устроили митинг против строительства прямо в городе крупной военной авиабазы. Они считают невыносимой жизнь под рев истребителей и бомбардировщиков. Да еще и рядом с крупными складами боеприпасов и горючего.
> 
> ...
> 
> Кстати, выяснилось, что на принятом в декабре 2008 года Генеральном плане Воронежа вообще *нет никакого военного аэродрома - на том месте запланирован жилой микрорайон*.


во как, окызывается.




> Этот аэродром построен еще в 1953 году. С тех пор Воронеж заметно вырос. С одной стороны "Балтимора" - плотная городская застройка, с другой - дачные кооперативы, в которых дачники пытались привыкнуть к самолетному реву со дня посадки первых яблонь в садах. Теперь, с резким обострением обороноспособности страны, авиабазу *слышно и в центре города*, а тема ее строительства стала одной из самых обсуждаемых в интернете и в письмах к чиновникам, которые в ответ регулярно сообщают, что все по закону.
> 
> В одном из ответов из областного управления по взаимодействию с административными и военными органами жителям предложены такие варианты решения авиационных проблем: *смена места жительства*, установка современных многокамерных окон, применение индивидуальных средств защиты *"беруши"*.


 :Biggrin: 




> "…Три часа укачиваете хнычущего ребенка. Ему спать хочется, а он только глаза закрывает, пролетают эти монстры, и опять сначала.


 :Frown: 

правда есть и 



> Основные аргументы тех жителей, кто за строительство (их довольно много!): мы уже привыкли, ничего страшного. А по поводу опасности катастроф: "На дорогах гибнут тысячи людей, но однако ж мы не боимся переходить улицы или ездить".


ну и 



> Однако времена референдумов и прочих общественных мнений прошли. Один из "строительных" чиновников мэрии на просьбу прокомментировать тему коллективных писем граждан против расширения авиабазы выразился так: что от них толку-то? Решение уже принято. И 21 июня на встрече с воронежским губернатором Гордеевым главком ВВС Зелин еще раз заявил: аэродром будет достроен, несмотря на недовольство жителей. А еще он обещал разобраться, откуда рядом с аэродромом "возникли дома". *Так и сказал: "…Я не понимаю, как дома там могли появиться"*.


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Aleks

Здравствуйте. Кто обладает наиболее точной инфой в отношении Воздвиженки? что там сейчас и что планируется? На форуме была такая информация: АБ 6983 Су-25, что численность будет достигать 1000 чел... Из других источников: "станет аэродромом подскока, где будут находиться лишь запасы горючего и авиационная комендатура."
Разъясните, кто обладает достоверной информацией. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Yriy

> Жители поселков Тепличный и Тенистый


Мнение ребят из Тенистого можно вычеркивать-поскольку Тенистый-это областная психиатрическая больница :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Мнение ребят из Тенистого можно вычеркивать-поскольку Тенистый-это областная психиатрическая больница


И все равно они с ума сойдут от регулярных полетов.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> И все равно они с ума сойдут от регулярных полетов.


А может наоборот, излечатся так сказать :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

Господа, про больницу даже не смешно, в жизни всякое г..но случается и не от хорошей жизни... Будьте добры, подвязывайте.

Многие живут рядом с аэродромами? Видимо, нет. Над моим домом всего лишь транспортники  заходят на посадку в Мигалово. Дневные полеты пофигу, т.к. под окном проспект, но ночью ... не могу сказать, что это способствует здоровому сну и отличному настроению, хорошо что ночью летают редко.

----------


## Морячок

> Многие живут рядом с аэродромами? Видимо, нет.


согласен 100%. 
После полета Руста, в городе где я в ту пору жил, ПВОшников стали "гонять" на малых высотах - удовольствие ниже среднего просыпаться от грохота над головой в 5 утра. Стекла лопались в домах... У них разворот после взлета прямо над нашим поселком проходил.

----------


## Nazar

> Многие живут рядом с аэродромами?


Я 18 лет жил рядом с аэродромом, в Североморске-1 
На фото голубое строение - здание ДС бывшей 99011, правее жилые дома.


И что-то с ума никто не сходил, дети нормальными вырастали и спали по ночам и люди напряженно себя чувствовали, когда ничего не гудело.
И глиссада практически над городом проходила красной линией выделена.


Так что все это нытье, от нытья, ничего страшного ни с кем не случится.

----------


## An-Z

> согласен 100%.


И я позволю не согласиться, хоть моё детство прошло в Евпатории, где на аэродроме гоняли поршневые Ил-14 и Ан-14 и регулярно летали Ан-2, но  частенько ночью просыпался от грохота уходившего за сверзвук самолёта. И ни разу не помню, чтоб этот звук меня чем то напугал, а после того как отец объяснил суть процесса детское воображение переносило меня в кабину "многоцелевого сверхзвукового.."
Думаю с таких моментов у меня начала зарождаться любовь к авиации.
И в настоящее время, проживая в 3км от глиссады и в 10км от ВПП Чкаловского, авиационный шум ни меня ни моих близких не беспокоит..

----------


## [RUS] MK

> И в настоящее время, проживая в 3км от глиссады и в 10км от ВПП Чкаловского, авиационный шум ни меня ни моих близких не беспокоит..


А вот тех, кто присмотрел землю близ Балтимора, где подлые военные замыслили строить ВПП, это все очень даже беспокоит.  :Smile:  Ибо стройка в опасности, вилла в теплой стране горит синим пламенем.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Морячок

Не, ребята - не соглашусь с вами - при всём личном уважении к оппонентам  :Smile: 
Всё таки есть разница между "практически над" и "над" есть - примерно как между "государь" и "милостивый государь". И 3 км. в стороне и 300 м. прямо над головой - это две большие разницы. Так же как и разница между "частенько" и "регулярно"...
А "под" - живут не только мальчишки-романтики, но и другие люди, далекие от "нежности к ревущему зверю". В том числе и больные люди, старики и еще много кто - кому шум от взлетающих самолетов реально мешает жить. Будем объективны, коллеги.

И давайте не забывать о первопричине этой проблемы в Воронеже - началось же с того, что из реально работающих училищ стали "лепить" такого авиационного учебного супер-монстра на "пустом месте", без оглядки на то - есть ли та для этого возможность? Нельзя было в том же Иркутске этот центр организовать?
И еще: строят полосу в Воронеже, и одновременно продают в Кубинке. Есть кто дома, ау?

----------


## Полешук

> А вот тех, кто присмотрел землю близ Балтимора, где подлые военные замыслили строить ВПП, это все очень даже беспокоит.  Ибо стройка в опасности, вилла в теплой стране горит синим пламенем.


До сего времени побеждали именно "присматривающие землю". особо ярко это видно по Питеру (Адмиралтейские верфи выезжают в Выборг, ЕМНИП, Балтийский, вроде тоже есть намерение пересилить - все под заструйку).

Я к тому, что полосу, вторую, может и построят в Воронеже, но как бы это не оказался Сезифов труд - с последующим переселением в поле или другой город...
Деньги то уже никто не вернет...

----------


## kfmut

Уважаемые господа Nazar и An-Z, прошедшей ночью имел возможность освежить свои воспоминания о ночных полётах, докладываю вам без всяких соплей и нытья, что ничего приятного или романтического не испытавал, слушая в половину второго ночи рёв садящихся самолётов.

если кому интересно, то можно заценить курс захода на посадку через центр города
http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CJby5kT

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Адмиралтейские верфи выезжают в Выборг


Ну Вам из Бреста оно, конечно, виднее. А у меня такое заявление кроме улыбки ничего не вызывает.  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемые господа Nazar и An-Z, прошедшей ночью имел возможность освежить свои воспоминания о ночных полётах, докладываю вам без всяких соплей и нытья, что ничего приятного или романтического не испытавал, слушая в половину второго ночи рёв садящихся самолётов.
> 
> если кому интересно, то можно заценить курс захода на посадку через центр города
> http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CJby5kT


Я Вас понимаю, и не стараюсь переубедить в свое мнение, но....., как бы Вы хотели засыпать., под звук летающих самолетов, или под тишину на аэродроме?

Постарайтесь понять хоть раз, что те люди, которые это делают, не имеют практически никакого собственного интереса.

Помните старую, дворовую песню, про то как " Только где-то завьюженный  пост, обходит простой солдат..."

Чем больше будут летать, тем спокойней будет спать вам всем.
Посмотрите еще раз на эту картинку и поймите ее смысл

----------


## kfmut

> Посмотрите еще раз на эту картинку и поймите ее смысл


Хотел отписать приватом, но форум говорит, что у вас забит ящик, поэтому...

-----

Сей "картинк" вижу в первый раз, можно на пальцах обьяснить её смысл персонально для меня?

----------


## Nazar

> Сей "картинк" вижу в первый раз, можно на пальцах обьяснить её смысл персонально для меня?


Учите историю, в том числе и историю СССР, какой бы он не был.
И вот тогда, эта картинка встанет на место и все Вы поймете.

----------


## Nazar

Работают труженики полей, картинки одна другой заменяют. Не собираюсь разбираться как это здесь происходит
Вот та которую я постил

----------


## Sanych62

> И еще: строят полосу в Воронеже, и одновременно продают в Кубинке. Есть кто дома, ау?


 Прикиньте стоимость сотки земли там и там. Всё станет на свои места. А если ещё найдёте имя потенциального покупателя земли в Кубинке... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sanych62

> Я к тому, что полосу, вторую, может и построят в Воронеже, но как бы это не оказался Сезифов труд - с последующим переселением в поле или другой город...
> Деньги то уже никто не вернет...


 Небольшое наблюдение. Приходит начальник склада на работу. Перекладывает кусок сала с полки на полку. Себе, заметьте, не взял ничего! Но рука-то уже в сале.
 Не обратили внимания, что Сизифов труд - самый выгодныйй в сфере попила бабла.

----------


## Redav

Какой интересный поворот в теме. Сколько было страданий о будущем ВВС, о необходимости сберечь его количественный состав не смотря ни на что и вдруг упс-с-с ... нафиг не нужна военная авиация, мешает падла спать.  :Biggrin: 




> ...А "под" - живут не только мальчишки-романтики, но и другие люди, далекие от "нежности к ревущему зверю". В том числе и больные люди, старики и еще много кто - кому шум от взлетающих самолетов реально мешает жить. Будем объективны, коллеги.


За объективность двумя руками. Так как там объявились "_больные люди, старики и еще много кто - кому шум от взлетающих самолетов реально мешает жить_"? Они не знали, что жилье строится там где самолеты... жужжат? Если тогда их это не волновало, то чего сейчас рты пораскрывали?
Карту погуглите http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=ru&lr...ed=0CBgQ8gEwAA
Как мило ростут домики от западного торца полосы. Земельный участок у "доброго человека" наверняка за взяточку получали, со слезами умиления и причитаниями: "хоть где кусочек землицы, а шум нам не помешает, Вы не беспокойтесь". 

[QUOTE=Морячок;60969]И давайте не забывать о первопричине этой проблемы в Воронеже - началось же с того, что из реально работающих училищ стали "лепить" такого авиационного учебного супер-монстра на "пустом месте", без оглядки на то - есть ли та для этого возможность? 
Надо было при пятикратном сокращении армии оставить все училища?  :Eek: 




> Нельзя было в том же Иркутске этот центр организовать?
> И еще: строят полосу в Воронеже, и одновременно продают в Кубинке. Есть кто дома, ау?


Чем Иркутское лучше Воронежского?
гуглим Иркутск для создания авиабазы
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=ru&lr...ed=0CBgQ8gEwAA

Здесь точно все в ладоши от счастья бы хлопали и восхищались Вашему заботливому предложению&  :Cool: 

Оно конечно цена землицы в Подмосковье, Ирутске и Воронеже разная. Интересно, а где выше расходы на содержание авиабазы... училища?
Есть кто дома, ау?

----------


## kfmut

Уважаемый Nazar, я не могу признать наличие знания истории своей страны у автора данной "картинк" ( хотя, возможно, именно я имею неправильное понимание истории страны ;-) ), тогда происходил практически обратный процеcс: при наличии нормальной системы подготовки кадровых офицеров, отсутствовала система подготовки замены для них(существовали различные военизированные организации, но ПМСМ они готовили сержантский состав), поэтому когда произошло два резких скачка увеличения численности армии в конце 30-х годов и в начале войны, то грамотных офицеров для неё просто физически негде было взять, "придворные" историки усердно "педалируют" версию о репрессиях, но ИМХО они сыграли далеко не ключевую роль... Позже пытались решить данную проблему созданием кадрированных частей, военными кафедрами в гражданских университетах и т.д., но опять же, сугубо ИМХО, данная система не адекватна для страны, ведущей локальные войны, когда нужно в короткие сроки получить либо сравнительно большую и боеспособную армию, либо организовать ротацию офицерского состава как Афгане.




> Учите историю, в том числе и историю СССР, какой бы он не был.


Исходя из выше сказанного требую сатисфакции :-D, шутка!

----------


## Полешук

> Ну Вам из Бреста оно, конечно, виднее. А у меня такое заявление кроме улыбки ничего не вызывает.


Ну Интернет - он и в Бресте интернет.

Я об этом:



> «Адмиралтейские верфи» переедут в Кронштадт к 2016 году 
> 
> Сегодня в Смольном руководство предприятия объединенной судостроительной корпорации и губернатор Петербурга подписали соответствующее соглашение. Это первый договор в рамках Петербургского международного экономического форума. В результате верфи займут площадь почти в 6 раз больше, чем имеют сейчас, а на их месте на Ново-Адмиралтейском острове возведут около 200 тысяч квадратных метров жилья и деловой застройки.
> 
> Роман Троценко, президент ОАО «Объединенная судостроительная копорация»:
> 
> «Мы провели калькуляцию, которую мы сделали по новому проекту, это порядка 20 миллиардов рублей. Это большой проект, который будет в европейской части страны самым крупным судостроительным предприятием. Мы считаем, что первая часть проекта по сохранению военного кораблестроения будет выполнена за деньги, полученные от города. Вторая часть профинансирована Внешеэкономбанком».
> 
> К тому же «Адмиралтейские верфи» получат все деньги, которые город выручит от продажи земли на Ново-Адмиралтейском острове. Предприятие начнут выводить в следующем году, когда построят мост через Неву. Переезд позволит строить суда в бОльшем объеме и намного быстрее. Кстати, на новой верфи в Кронштадте планируют выпускать суда для компании «Газпром» – соглашение об этом подпишут завтра в рамках экономического форума. Кроме того, глава объединенной судостроительной корпорации объявил о том, что готовится новый глобальный проект – Кронштадт собираются сделать центром туризма, яхтенного спорта, выставочной деятельности с сохранением построек петровских времен.


http://www.tv100.ru/news/Admiraltejs...16-godu-26597/

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ну Интернет - он и в Бресте интернет.
> 
> Я об этом:
> 
> 
> http://www.tv100.ru/news/Admiraltejs...16-godu-26597/


Спасибо за ссылку. Интересно.

----------


## Полешук

> Спасибо за ссылку. Интересно.


Как думаете, "доедет" до Кронштадта?

И если доедет, то что там с логистикой поставок материалов и сырья на завод будет?

----------


## alexvolf

> Спасибо за ссылку. Интересно.



Да уж...
То,что деловой центр и 200 тыс кв м. элитного жилья будет построено в
этом думаю сомневаться не приходится.А вот с верфями- знак вопроса...
 Планов громадье,а что в реальности.Сломать дело не хитрое.Вначале-бы
построили современные верфи,а уж затем крушили-бы старое.Однако ж
деньги на строительство верфи будут найдены как всегда по известной
цитате  Ильфа и Петрова....

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Как думаете, "доедет" до Кронштадта?
> 
> И если доедет, то что там с логистикой поставок материалов и сырья на завод будет?


Мне больше интересно, что там с логистикой поставок людей.  :Smile:  Ибо в Кронштадт метро еще не проложили..

ЗЫ: а то, что убирают из города, ИМХО, верно. Все бы пром. предприятия убрать куда подальше.

ЗЗЫ: а сырье и сейчас непонятно как поставляют. Через порт скорее всего, а потом на барже. Не видел я, чтобы туда жд подходила или корабельную сталь фурами возили.  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Да уж...
> То,что деловой центр и 200 тыс кв м. элитного жилья будет построено в
> этом думаю сомневаться не приходится.А вот с верфями- знак вопроса...
>  Планов громадье,а что в реальности.Сломать дело не хитрое.Вначале-бы
> построили современные верфи,а уж затем крушили-бы старое.Однако ж
> деньги на строительство верфи будут найдены как всегда по известной
> цитате  Ильфа и Петрова....


А где сказано, что сначала сломают? Может как раз сначала построят. Ибо заказы есть, выполнять надо. Кто же из чиновников осмелится сорвать таким образом контракт? Это не замолчишь и не замнешь так просто.

----------


## alexvolf

> А где сказано, что сначала сломают? Может как раз сначала построят. Ибо заказы есть, выполнять надо. Кто же из чиновников осмелится сорвать таким образом контракт? Это не замолчишь и не замнешь так просто.


 RUS MK
Замять действительно не удасться.Но и строительство новой верфи начать- так денежный поток начнется только после продажи земли .Или я чегой-то не допонял в материале по сноске?  Субсидировать авансом некто не собирается -внешэконом банк включится на последнем этапе,а у города своих проблем хватает.Или Матвиенко только и думает как там
верфи новые построить  
Пример Москвы воодушевляет всех на трудовой подвиг,а строительного
негатива с проектами хватает хотя-бы тот же мост через Волгу или жд Сапсан -класс по типу "а мимо пролетают города,но хотели как лучше получилось как всегда".В хорошее уже верится с трудом.Поживем-увидим,что из этого всего получиться

----------


## aviator80

Здаров! Подскажите по Зернограду,какие новости? Слышал что там летать будут СУ-27 из Крымска? На одном из форумов пишут что там база будет,это правда?

----------


## ZIGZAG

http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...vske_1607.html
Буденовск.Ми-28.освоение новой матчасти.все пайлоты молодые!!! :Smile:

----------


## AC

> http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...vske_1607.html
> Буденовск.Ми-28.освоение новой матчасти.все пайлоты молодые!!!


Там же, как видно в кино, нарисовались уже и новые Ми-8МТВ-5, кстати...  :Cool:

----------


## ZIGZAG

АС,я уже успел телевизионщиков поругать за то, что снимать не умеют :Mad: ,аппарель нужно снимать в действии!обычный пипл даже не понял а где они ваще стоят то! :Frown: Вот амеры снимают красиво,если ты рассказываешь о достоинстве аппарели перед створками -так открой ее и покажи, блин!Даже РашаТудей проффесиональней работает!Эт я про мтв5 ругаюсь,как вы поняли,что его показали не эффектно :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

А что, командования ВВС и ПВО уже всё???...

"...Мое посещение авиабазы совпало со сменой командиров. Прежний командир Герой России полковник Сергей Кобылаш поступил в Военную академию Генштаба, а новый - полковник Олег Маковецкий только ее окончил и прибыл к новому месту службы в Буденновск...
Полковник Олег Маковецкий поделился впечатлениями от первых дней нахождения в должности командира базы:
-- Какие задачи придется решать прежде всего? Во-первых, готовиться к переформированию структуры авиации из Командования ВВС и ПВО в авиацию Южного военного округа...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/08/11_08/2_01.html

То есть возвращаемся к авиации округов в чистом виде?... Без авиакомандований???

----------


## ZIGZAG

AC,по моему имеет место обычные случай последнего времени-или журналист напутал и ли уважаемые командир косноязычный,а может одно на другое наложилось...

----------


## AC

> AC,по моему имеет место обычные случай последнего времени-или журналист напутал и ли уважаемые командир косноязычный,а может одно на другое наложилось...


Ну, вот как-то так:

ПОСЕЛОК ЗАРЯ /Московская область/, 11 августа. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Военно- воздушные силы РФ передают в подчинение командующих новыми военными округами фронтовую и армейскую авиацию, дальняя авиация и военно- транспортная авиация, а также оперативно-стратегическое командование воздушно-космической обороны останутся в непосредственном подчинении главнокомандующего ВВС России. Об этом сообщил сегодня на встрече с журналистами главнокомандующий ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин. 
"ВВС остаются видом Вооруженных сил, их Главкомат продолжает функционировать, планируется передача четырех командований ВВС и ПВО в подчинение командующих новыми военными округами - Западным, Южным, Центральным и Восточным", - сказал генерал. 
"Командующим этими округами и, соответственно, объединенным стратегическим командованиям передаются фронтовая и армейская авиация. Что касается авиационной составляющей стратегической ядерной триадой РФ - дальней авиации, то она, как и военно-транспортная авиация и оперативно- стратегическое командование воздушно-космической обороны остаются в непосредственном подчинении главнокомандующего ВВС", - уточнил Зелин. --0--кх/су
 :Smile:

----------


## ZIGZAG

Ну да похоже передают,это я напутал)

----------


## Griffon

Так Командования сами сохранятся и их просто передадут в подчинение ОСК? или вообще упразднят?

----------


## Полешук

> Ну да похоже передают,это я напутал)


Думаю, пентагоновские аналетеги, скоро стрелятсо начнут от безисходности - пока они готовят анализ одного этапа реформ, к моменту подписания оказывается, что в российской армии еще три этапа прошло... :Cool: 




> - Какими командованиями представлены ВВС сегодня?
>      - В настоящее время ВВС представлены семью командованиями – это командование дальней, военно-транспортной авиации, командование оперативно-стратегического командования воздушно-космической обороны и четыре командования Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны, которые непосредственно находятся в военных округах.
>      - Теперь же нет военных округов. Что изменилось с созданием четырех оперативно-стратегических командований? 
>      - Я бы не сказал так. Военные округа остались, количество их уменьшилось. Теперь будут четыре военных округа – это территориальные образования, названия которых несколько изменились: Западный военный округ, Южный военный округ, Центральный и Восточный... Мы предвидели, что такие изменения будут происходить, когда начинали реформирование ВВС. Ну а сейчас, когда статус-кво определен, во всех четырех военных округах, объединенных стратегических командованиях созданы 4 командования – первое, второе, третье и четвертое.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


http://redstar.ru/2010/08/18_08/1_01.html

----------


## kfmut

Что-то я не понял, Зелин говорит что останется фактически одно ВВАУЛ в составе воронежского центра в стране в разы большей чем упомянутая Франция?

----------


## Nazar

> Что-то я не понял, Зелин говорит что останется фактически одно ВВАУЛ в составе воронежского центра в стране в разы большей чем упомянутая Франция?


А разве у нас сейчас требуется больше чем одно ВВАУЛ, как по мне, так для этой страны и одного много, лучше купить Менструаль, да еще желательно с французким вертолетом и с французкими же летчиками, причем из числа иммигрировавших арабов, или каких-нибудь кот-дивуарцев.

----------


## Pilot

а зачем нам вообще училище, если в этом году набор только для МВД и ФСБ, для ВВС летчики не нужны

----------


## kfmut

Не, я просто логику таких решений не понимаю, даже если будет минимальный набор для нужд армии, МВД и ФСБ, то желающих надо от куда-нибудь брать, Сибирь и Дальний Восток - 2/3 страны - для Воронежа не "ближний свет", типа кто смог оплатить недешевый проезд, проживание на время экзаменов и т.д., тот и учиться?

В суворовские училища уже давно попадают за деньги и по знакомству, сейчас - это, да у нас скоро как при царе офицерский корпус целиком будет состоять из представителей дворянства и отпрысков помещиков... Разом решаются все социальные проблемы! Забавная мысль :-)

----------


## Холостяк

*ВВС России: новый облик*

Главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами генерал-полковник Александр Зелин стал гостем очередного выпуска программы "Военный совет", которая выходит на радиостанции "Эхо Москвы" и телеканале "Звезда".  


http://vpk.name/news/43319_vvs_rossii_novyii_oblik.html

----------


## ZIGZAG

Приветствую коллеги!Это интересно:
ВВС РФ к начсалу 2010 года
-----------------------
ВВС:

2 командования ВГК (дальней авиации и военно-транспортной авиации),
4 командования ВВС и ПВО,
1 корпус воздушно-космической обороны,
13 бригад воздушно-космической обороны
(1 в КОР, 2 в ЛВО, 3 в МВО, 1 в СКВО, 1 в ПуВО, 2 в СибВО, 3 в ДВО),

60 авиабаз (в т.ч. 25 авиабазы с тактической авиацией, из которых 14 "истребительных" авиабаз),

тактическая авиация имеет 74 эскадрильи
• 37 истребительных аэ (7 на МиГ-29, 1 на МиГ-29С, 2 на МиГ-29СМТ, 12 на МиГ-31, 11 на Су-27, 4 на Су-27СМ)
• 14 бомбардировочных аэ (12 на Су-24М, 2 на Су-24М2),
• 14 штурмовых аэ (12 на Су-25, 2 на Су-25СМ),
• 9 разведовательных аэ Су-24МР,
• учебные и испытательные аэ(13 единиц).

Дислокация авиабаз тактической авиации:

КОР - 2 АБ (из них 1 истребительная)
ЛВО - 3 АБ (из них 2 истребительных)
МВО - 3 АБ (из них 2 истребительных)
СКВО - 5 АБ (из них 2 истребительных)
ГВЗ - 1 АБ (истребительная)
ПуВО - 1 АБ (истребительная)
СибВО - 4 АБ (из них 2 истребительных)
ДВО - 6 АБ (из них 3 истребительных)

ВООРУЖЕНИЕ:

Данные по количеству авиатехники ВВС

Имеются ввиду боевые строевые части, а так же учебные и испытательные части, техника находящаяся в резерве на консервации на базах хранения, а так же на ремонте не учитывается.
В начале насчет численности ВВС, она составит 130 000-150 000 чел. (более вероятен второй вариант), вместо прежних 180 тыс.

Авиатехника:
Всего - 2135 самолетов, 799 вертолетов, 108 БПЛА.

Дальняя авиация:
Ту-22М – 86 (в т.ч. 84 Ту-22М3, 2 Ту-22МР)
Ту-95МС - 59
Ту-160 - 16
Ил-78 - 18

Фронтовая (тактическая) авиация:
МиГ-25 – 6 (в т.ч. 4 МиГ-25РБ, 2 МиГ-25РУ)
МиГ-29 – 255 (в т.ч. 153 МиГ-29 (9-13), 14 МиГ-29С, 30 МиГ-29СМТ, 52 МиГ-29УБ, 6 МиГ-29УБТ)
МиГ-31 – 158 (в т.ч. 156 МиГ-31(Б,БС), 2 МиГ-31БМ)
Су-24 – 323 (в т.ч. 24 Су-24, 160 Су-24М, 28 Су-24М2, 110 Су-24МР, 1 Су-24МП)
Су-25 – 224 (160 Су-25, 29 Су-25СМ, 1 Су-25Т, 33 Су-25УБ, 1 Су-25УБМ)
Су-27 – 271 (в т.ч. 159 Су-27(П,С), 55 Су-27СМ, 57 Су-27УБ)
Су-34 - 5

Военно-транспортная авиация:
Ан-26 - 118
Ан-72 - 12
Ан-12 - 59
Ан-22 - 12
Ан-124 - 19
Ил-76 - 129

Разведывательная авиация:
Ан-30 - 12
Ил-22 - 30
А-50 - 12

Учебная авиация:
Як-130 - 5
Л-39 - 193
Ту-134УБЛ - 9
Ту-134Ш - 32

Вспомогательная авиация:
Ил-18 - 7
Ил-62 - 6
Ан-24 - 3
Ту-134 - 28
Ту-154 - 18
Ту-204 - 4
Ил-80 - 4
Ил-82 - 2

Армейская авиация:
Ми-2У - 16
Ми-8 - 451(в т.ч. 26 Ми-8ПП)
Ми-9 - 7
Ми-26 - 30
Ми-24 - 278
Ми-28Н - 17
Ка-27ПС - 4
Ка-50 - 8
Ка-52 - 4

Беспилотная авиация:
Ту-143 Рейс - 83
Пчела - 25
Взято от сюда:  http://vpk.name/news/43319_vvs_rossii_novyii_oblik.html

----------


## Redav

> А разве у нас сейчас требуется больше чем одно ВВАУЛ, ...


*ВАИУ: ОПЫТ В НОВОМ ОБЛИКЕ*

_Как уже неоднократно писала «Красная звезда», Министерство обороны сегодня нацелено на то, чтобы аккумулировать военную науку и образование на базе 10 крупных научно-образовательных центров. Сегодня рассказ об опыте преобразований, прошедших в ВАИУ - Военном авиационном инженерном университете (город Воронеж)._
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/08/21_08/2_02.html

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Взято от сюда:  http://vpk.name/news/43319_vvs_rossii_novyii_oblik.html


 :Biggrin:  больше там ни какое количество микроорганизмов между строк не указано? а то у меня микроскоп в ремонте...

----------


## muk33

> Приветствую коллеги!Это интересно:
> ВВС РФ к начсалу 2010 года
> 
> Взято от сюда:  http://vpk.name/news/43319_vvs_rossii_novyii_oblik.html


Похоже на подсчеты околоавиационных людей. Куда "делись" учебные самолеты Л-410, почему записали в разведчики Ил-22 и где Ил-20. И, наконец, куда "исчезли" вновь полученные 6 АНСАТов?

----------


## Mad_cat

> Фронтовая (тактическая) авиация:
> МиГ-25 – 6 (в т.ч. 4 МиГ-25РБ, 2 МиГ-25РУ)


маловато будет, куда остальные делись?

----------


## Nazar

> маловато будет, куда остальные делись?


А выведенные из Шаталово Миг-25, еще существуют? Если нет, тогда примерно так и есть, по мончегорскому орап.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Похоже на подсчеты околоавиационных людей. Куда "делись" учебные самолеты Л-410, почему записали в разведчики Ил-22 и где Ил-20. И, наконец, куда "исчезли" вновь полученные 6 АНСАТов?


Если мне память не изменяет,410 уже лет десять ВВС не используют,а в разведчики записали и А-50 хотя он и не разведчик он АКРДН,а АНСАТов когда это писалось наверное не было еще,но в целом по моему вполне достоверная картина вырисовывается. 
Mad_cat,маловато???это все,что реально летало и их не девали, просто перестали зачислять в списки ,то что и так не летало!Мы же помним как в Воронеж перегоняли переставляя двигатели.Я вообще считаю,что этих тейсинтаевцев давно пора пересадить на новый тип,а самолеты в резерв.Слава Богу у нас появились спутники нового поколения.

----------


## Nazar

> Если мне память не изменяет,410 уже лет десять ВВС не используют


Изменяет Вам память, или сказывается недостаток получаемой Вами информации.


Фото Дмитрия Пичугина 2008 год.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Nazar,это вы по звездочке ведомственную принадлежность определили?Не используют ввс л-410,эта машина скорее всего росто.

----------


## Nazar

> Nazar,это вы по звездочке ведомственную принадлежность определили?Не используют ввс л-410,эта машина скорее всего росто.


Да не используют, не используют, это просто Вас дурачат все, и Мuk33 и я и известный авиационный фотограф, который подписывает свое фото 
* Russia - Air Force
Let L-410UVP-E3 Turbolet* 
 :Wink:

----------


## Sanych62

> Если мне память не изменяет,410 уже лет десять ВВС не используют


 По-моему на них курсанты в Ртищево летают, во всяком случае в прошлом году точно летали.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Ну раз я такой отсталый и не информированный,так поделитесь со мной хотя бы номером авиабазы где базируются эти самолеты,а то вот это:Russia - Air Force мне ни о чем не говорит.Кстати по секрету,у них там на сайте Су-35 901 тоже Russia - Air Force,забавно ,да? :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> По-моему на них курсанты в Ртищево летают, во всяком случае в прошлом году точно летали.


ПРИНОШУ СВОИ ИЗВИНЕНИЯ ВСЕМ!!!был не прав!смутили слова Михайлова сказанные по поводу высокой стоимости восстановления летной годности л-410,я был уверен,что раз не хотят ремонтировать значит и не летают уже.
Sanych62,спасибо что поправили.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну раз я такой отсталый и не информированный,так поделитесь со мной хотя бы номером авиабазы где базируются эти самолеты,а то вот это:Russia - Air Force мне ни о чем не говорит.Кстати по секрету,у них там на сайте Су-35 901 тоже Russia - Air Force,забавно ,да?



В Ртищенском 666 УАП, входят в состав Балашовского УАЦ ПЛС.

Продолжайте забавляться дальше. :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> ПРИНОШУ СВОИ ИЗВИНЕНИЯ ВСЕМ!!!был не прав!


Ну слава богу, хоть с этим разобрались. :Smile:

----------


## AC

> А выведенные из Шаталово Миг-25, еще существуют? Если нет, тогда примерно так и есть, по мончегорскому орап.


Существуют, в Воронеже... По крайней мере, проходили оттуда фоки этого года с живыми бортами №№28 и 48 (если ничего не путаю, -- РБФ они).

----------


## Sanych62

В июле в Воронеже в ТЭЧ спарка МиГ-25 стояла (откуда не знаю).

----------


## Mad_cat

> Mad_cat,маловато???это все,что реально летало и их не девали, просто перестали зачислять в списки ,то что и так не летало!Мы же помним как в Воронеж перегоняли переставляя двигатели.Я вообще считаю,что этих тейсинтаевцев давно пора пересадить на новый тип,а самолеты в резерв.Слава Богу у нас появились спутники нового поколения.


их же до реформ две эскадрильи было. По остальным типа указан явно списочный, а не летающий состав, так что нестыковка.  ТО что пора пересадить - спору нет, но вот на что? 
PS Какие спутники?

----------


## ZIGZAG

Mad_cat вот тут имеется кое кое-какая информация 
http://infox.ru/authority/defence/20...y_zapusk.phtml
А разве нужна сейчас прямая замена скоростному, высотному, пилотируемому самолету-разведчику типа МиГ-25?,не склонен умалять эффективность этого комплекса совсем,но все же думаю в войне с развитым противником не стоит ожидать большой отдачи от этого самолета.

----------


## Redav

> ...
> А разве нужна сейчас прямая замена скоростному, высотному, пилотируемому самолету-разведчику типа МиГ-25?,не склонен умалять эффективность этого комплекса совсем,но все же думаю в войне с развитым противником не стоит ожидать большой отдачи от этого самолета.


Не нужна как и другие вооружения. Вспомните как славно было когда в 90-х воинские части сокращали, технику на слом отправляли.... Все было хорошо у господ дерьмократов и в штабах полное спокойствие. Теперь наступили кошмарные дни. В штабах писк, визг, армию на учения гоняют, технику обновляют. Плач дерьмократов стоит на Руси. Но нам же с вами их не жалко!? 
Деньги, целесообразность просчитать и за дело. Иначе гадание на ромашке "надо - не надо".

----------


## AC

> ...Слава Богу у нас появились спутники нового поколения.


Какие там еще в баню "спутники нового поколения"... (!?)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Mad_cat вот тут имеется кое кое-какая информация
> http://infox.ru/authority/defence/20...y_zapusk.phtml


Спасибо. 7 лет это конечно хорошо, теперь может быть появится постоянная группировка. Но и авиационные разведчики нужны, хотя конечно уже беспилотные.

----------


## AC

> А выведенные из Шаталово Миг-25, еще существуют?...


Фото. Сегодняшнее:
http://russianplanes.net/ID28102

----------


## Полешук

> Их причал – Шайковка
> 
> ...
> 
>  Авиабаза Шайковка сегодня – это три авиационные эскадрильи. В ее состав вошла авиационная база из Сольцов (Новгородская область). В основном весь летно-инженерный состав планово перебрался сюда, в Калужскую область. Да и сам командир, гвардии полковник Цылев, из Сольцов. Он руководит соединением в Шайковке чуть более года.
> 
> ...
> 
>  С 1 декабря авиабазу ждут новые перемены. Реорганизуется соединение Дальней авиации в Энгельсе, и в его состав авиагруппой вливается база Шайковка. Отрадно, что количество эскадрилий при этом не уменьшится.
>      Так или иначе, офицеры авиабазы все изменения организационной структуры воспринимают как необходимую и назревшую оптимизацию, которая существенно не повлияет на их службу и быт, но на новый уровень поднимет боевую готовность авиагруппы.


http://redstar.ru/2010/10/06_10/4_01.html

Т.е. в ДА остается 2 АБ (или вообще одна из 4-х АГ).
До 8 АБ у ВВС и 2-х у ВМФ остается уже не много...

Кстати, а что сейчас в Сольцах - комендатура?

----------


## AC

> http://redstar.ru/2010/10/06_10/4_01.html
> 
> Т.е. в ДА остается 2 АБ (или вообще одна из 4-х АГ).


Тут мне как-то действительно не очень понятно: а останутся ли они в Шайковке при этом?  :Confused: 
Второе: а Белую так же "пристегнут" в виде АГ к АБ Украинка?  :Confused: 

P.S.: зато у США вот всего три ракетных базы (МБР) -- на фоне наших скольки там???  :Smile:

----------


## BSA

в Ср в Килпах повесился молодой офицер.....................................

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Плохо, не хочется ворчать, но... это не совсем маркер... время от времени во все годы в разных частях (я могу судить только по авиации, да и везде также) кто-то тонул, разбивался в автоавариях, вешался, случайно или не очень стрелял в сослуживцев в караулах и тд... И было это не только в трудные годы...

----------


## Полешук

> Жители Челябинска испуганы: над городом летают военные СУ-24	
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ЧЕЛЯБИНСК, 13 октября 2010 - ИА ЧелНовости.Ру.  Несколько дней в небе над городом пролетают военные истребители. Теперь на аэродроме ЧВВАКУШ будет дислоцирована стратегическая авиабаза ВВС и ПВО. Сейчас из Бурятии в Челябинск перебрасывают авиаполк, состоящий из СУ-24.
> «Теперь мне стало понятным, почему в прошлом году приема абитуриентов в ЧВВАКУШ не было. В этой истории отрадна одна-единственная деталь. Имущество военного училища (военного института) на распыл не пойдет. А здесь много чего имеется, хотя сами взлетно-посадочные бетонные полосы в карман не засунешь. Аэродром настолько мощный, что видел на ВПП ЧВВАКУШ сверхтяжелые транспортники-широкофюзеляжники», - пишет журналист Александр Чуносов на сайте «Южноуральской панорамы».


Хоть и журналамер писал, но одно понятно, что Су-24 покинули Джиду и Баду. 
Не хилое, кстати, перебазирование. Более чем через пол страны. Теперь на Китай одна фронтовая бомбардировочная АБ в Хурбе осталась...
А почему, кстати, Челябинск?

----------


## Sr10

Ну Бада еще весной 2009г накрылась одним местом... 
А Джида, надо полагать - вторым этапом оптимизации. 
А вообще расформирование-переформирование- перебазирование настолько веселое и прибыльное дело оказалось, что конца ему покамест не видно...

----------


## BSA

Факт, восточное направление очень сильно оголили. Почему Челяба? да кто его знает...Пермский Сокол например порезали до 1 АЭ....

----------


## Марат

Добрый день, уважаемые Форумчане. Позвольте и мне высказаться по "новому" облику. С авиацией я не связан, но являюсь офицером МО РФ и на себе прочувствовал этот самый пресловутый облик. Сразу выдам свой вывод по происходящему в Армии, потом - примеры. Вывод: идёт планомерное, проплаченное уничтожение Вооружённых Сил России. 
По офицерскому корпусу: а) уничтожение кадровой основы ВС - сокращение военных училищ, прекращение набора в военные училища, разложение системы обучения в ВУ, введением практически свободного посещения занятий курсантами, унижение офицеров путём лишения прав и льгот, постановкой на должность МО очередного гражданского лица, далёкого от Армии и его полуженской команды; б) сокращение офицеров в ВС - увольняются лучшие, опытные, имеющие своё мнение офицеры, на местах остаются как правило блатные непрофессионалы; в) попытка столкнуть офицеров между собой введением приказа № 400 - получают деньги опять же приближенные, развивается коррупция и взятничество, появляются склоки, сплетни, судебные обращения, но самое поганное - офицеров приучают к новым понятиям вместо Чести, Родины, Ответственности - Деньги, Деньги и Деньги. Продолжать не буду. По поставкам новых видов вооружения и техники уже написано в этой ветке. Про то, как рядовой и сержантский состав путём введения различных облегчающих службу нововведений превратился из стойкого Русского и Советского солдата в российского отдыхающего военнонеобязанного - тоже написано много. Про разрушенный ВПК - промолчу, тошно.

----------


## boyan

Марат
Скажите а как вы относитесь к состоянию нашей армии и ВПК 10 лет назад, 20? Я, например считаю тогда было еще хуже. По крайней мере в ВПК.
Я понимаю ваши чувства, но у нас многое изменилось, и у нас не СССР давно, а мы 20 лет тянем его лямку, тянем слабачков и т.п. У меня многие знакомые офицеры, которые начали 3-4 года назад получать квартиры говорили, что просто давно уже попрощались с мыслью об этом.
А какие поставки вооружения были за это время? Списывали и грабили, в единичном экземпляре таскали образцы по выставкам. Сейчас уже жуем что всего десять поставили, а хотели сто, что ну надо же керосин есть летаем постоянно, но надо технику отремонтировать поменять. Да что там говорить, я отлично помню сколько офицеров в 90-е сидело в кабаках, и сколько сейчас - это почти половина посетителей. Видно исключительно тех самых блатных.

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый boyan. Для меня, не русского человека по национальности, Русь, Российская империя, Советский Союз и Российская Федерация - одно государство. И защищать это государство обязанны в первую голову Царь, Император, Председатель Верховного Совета СССР, Правительство и Президент. Если первые это делали, то по поводу последних двух в списке у меня большие сомнения. После развала Союза - Армии хорошо уже не было. А сейчас всё же хуже, чем 20 и 10 лет назад. Хуже тем, что ничего не изменилось и продолжает опускаться вниз. Даже не получая денежное довольствие по 8 месяцем в 1995 году у меня оставалась надежда. Сейчас её нет. Всё происходящее с Армией - предательство. 
В кабаках я не сидел, поэтому верю Вам на слово.

----------


## boyan

И я вам могу сказать честно, что когда пришел на Роствертол в 1997, разговоры были о том, вот заканчивается ресурс по фюзеляжу крайних 24-к и все заводу копец, через два года появилась надежда в виде Ми-24 ПН, в 2002 все ведущие открещивались от Ми-28Н, а в 2005 поднялся серийный  образец. И уходили отличные специалисты, да что говорить я сам ушел, правда от безденежья, а сейчас на заводе зарплата клепальщика 25 тысяч. Рядом институт (бывшее РАУ) в который конкурс выше ,чем  в некоторых гражданских институтах. Да и по количеству девочек пасущихся на проходных видно, на кого они рассчитывают по жизни, еще 10-12 такого не было ))
 Вы только поймите меня правильно, но я уже столько лет слышу как у нас все хреново, что у меня уже иммунитет и некоторое отторжение.

----------


## Марат

Вот именно об этом я и говорю: у нас у всех выработался иммунитет и отторжение. Главного они достигли. А что касается зарплаты клепальщика, то вот Вам пример, как всё хреново... Клепальщик получает 25 тысяч, водитель тролейбуса не меньше, подполковник ВС МО РФ - 20 тысяч и только потому, что все свои сроки я выслужил. Про лейтенантов я уже не говорю. Вы должны понять меня правильно - никогда я не служил за деньги, но пример наглядный.

----------


## boyan

Марат
Думаете мне многое не обидно. Когда пришел столько идей, тем, было, а
мне руководство денег нет, этого нет того нет, жди короче. А через несколько лет приходят мальчишки и начинают получать сразу реальный опыт, а я получается эти годы потерял, и оклад у них получается сразу на 
который хоть жить можно, а я эти годы лапу сосал, конечно на тот момент 
получал больше их, но ведь мог же еще больше. И приходилось всякой 
левой фигней заниматься.

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый boyan. Я Вас понимаю, особенно в части нереализованности своих способностей.

----------


## николай-78

В Перми 2 аэ и вместе с Челябой входят в одну АБ Челябинск_штаб

----------


## Deef

> Хоть и журналамер писал, но одно понятно, что Су-24 покинули Джиду и Баду. 
> Не хилое, кстати, перебазирование. Более чем через пол страны. Теперь на Китай одна фронтовая бомбардировочная АБ в Хурбе осталась...
> А почему, кстати, Челябинск?


Скорее всего, информация в статье не верна. По информации из ЧВВАКУША перебазирование временное, в связи с учениями ОДКБ на полигоне под Чебаркулём (90 км от Челябинска). 29.10 учения завершились, самолёты, в том числе СУ-25 ВВС Казахстана, отправятся на места постоянной дислокации.

----------


## razoom1

> вот Вам пример, как всё хреново... Клепальщик получает 25 тысяч, водитель тролейбуса не меньше, подполковник ВС МО РФ - 20 тысяч и только потому, что все свои сроки я выслужил. Про лейтенантов я уже не говорю.


На сержантской должности служите?

----------


## AndyK

> "Алжирские" спарки это не УБТ. Последняя действительно существует в одном экземпляре.


Хотел бы уточнить. Их же вроде две машины было - борта 304 и 52? Гордон дает номера  509030081345 и 50903025982 соответственно. Куда (и какая из них) одна машина подевалась?

----------


## Pilot

знаю вот такую УБТшку

----------


## AndyK

52 это 50903025982

А вот первый образец

----------


## Павел1988

> Факт, восточное направление очень сильно оголили. Почему Челяба? да кто его знает...Пермский Сокол например порезали до 1 АЭ....


Я так понимаю, оголили центр. часть России, гл. образом Сибирь. Очевидно, решили собрать максимум летающей техники в нескольких центрах сосредоточения (пока), наладить ЖБУ, упростить обслуживание. Тем более, центр. часть - это граница с Казахстаном - а это партнер и союзник, плюс в недалеком будущем единая ПВО. Значит, на этом направлении пока можно сэкономить. В конце концов, ДВ никто не бросал, на удивление из всех Су-27х лучшие истребители СМки теперь именно на ДВ. Так что я бы за Сибирь и ДВ не волновался, гораздо опаснее оголенная задница на Западном направлении. Очевидно, всю новую матчасть с заводов будут гнать только сюда - и Су-35, и Ми-28, и Ка-52, да и ПАК ФА в перспективе.
Кстати, просветите, что с Домной, что там за базар с перебазированием? Это ж единственный иап в Забайкалье! Да и базу собирались именно там организовывать.

----------


## Евгений

Пример Нового Облика..... В АГВП "Стрижи" не осталось ни одного самолета пригодного к полетам.... ресурс закончился... надеются что продлят до 22-23х лет..... в новом году остаток ресурса на всю группу 2ч 30 с копейками минут....

----------


## muk33

Со старыми 29-ми  сейчас масштабные проблемы по всей стране - килями занимался ГНИИ (ЭРАТ), теперь институт парализован из-за очередных ОШМ и все работы (запланированные) встали. А новые (горбатые) страдают хронической нехваткой оригинальных запчастей, блоков, которые плохо работают при отрицательных температурах.

----------


## Sanych62

> Со старыми 29-ми  сейчас масштабные проблемы по всей стране - килями занимался ГНИИ (ЭРАТ), теперь институт парализован из-за очередных ОШМ и все работы (запланированные) встали.


 Разве план прошлого года не выполнили? :Confused:  Странно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А новые (горбатые) страдают хронической нехваткой оригинальных запчастей, блоков, которые плохо работают при отрицательных температурах.


Вы под "новыми" имеете в виду СМТ или...? Если СМТ, то их же мало, они не "делают погоду" в ВВС. Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## muk33

> Разве план прошлого года не выполнили? Странно.


Не успели, по крайней мере у нас. Их (13-й) 1 декабря начали кромсать, а если учесть что все наши планы на 50% выполняются в декабре, сами понимаете...




> Вы под "новыми" имеете в виду СМТ или...? Если СМТ, то их же мало, они не "делают погоду" в ВВС. Или я ошибаюсь?


Уже делают. Их уже 1/3 от реально летающих (29-х).

----------


## Антон

> Уже делают. Их уже 1/3 от реально летающих (29-х).


Т.е реально летающих 29-х всего 100 штук(т.е А/С/УБ/СМТ)
Так это проблема ВВС? Т.е.РСК "Миг" забило на эти самолёты?

----------


## Холостяк

> Разве план прошлого года не выполнили? Странно.


Они ждали оргштаты то 1 сентября, то потом к 1 декабря, а сейчас уже ждут 1 марта.... Начальником института временно назначен уже гражданский, бывший начальник тыла этого же института, который там начал службу с командира солдатского взвода автороты после автомобильного училища и за все время службы боевого самолета не видел и ни разу на аэродроме не был и про обеспечение полетов только по картинке знает, не говорю уже про его отношение к науке... Все колом там стало, о планах и речи нет...

----------


## Redav

> ...начал службу с командира солдатского взвода автороты ...


А в каких училищах были офицерские или генеральские взводы автороты? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sanych62

> Начальником института временно назначен уже гражданский


 Уже назначен военный, полковник, к.т.н., но уже не института, а НИЦ (центра). Институт подчинили ракетонам (стал филиалом НИИ РВСН)

----------


## Холостяк

> А в каких училищах были офицерские или генеральские взводы автороты?


В каких-то были....

----------


## Полешук

> В небе над Челябинском будет еще больше истребителей
> Но летать они будут тише
> 
> 
> В Челябинске будет увеличена группировка военных самолетов. Эту новость сообщил губернатор Челябинской области Михаил Юревич. У нас уже располагаются две эскадрильи бомбардировщиков СУ-24. К ним присоединится еще одна эскадрилья МиГов. Делить они будут одну авиабазу ВВС и ПВО (аэродром ЧВАККУШ).
> 
> Оно, конечно, хорошо: с таким прикрытием ни один враг над Челябинском не пролетит. Но вот уж больно эти боевые машины шумные. Спать горожанам не дают.
> 
> - Осталось отработать систему захода на посадку военных самолетов, чтобы они не беспокоили жителей Челябинска, - сказал губернатор.
> ...


http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2011/01/18/209059.html
 :Smile:

----------


## Павел1988

Что же, слили Домну таки что ли?

----------


## Полешук

> Что же, слили Домну таки что ли?


Кто его знает.

Раньше заявлялось что Домна будет одной из основных/узловых АБ.
Но потом были "сверхновые", "суперновые" и опять "новые" облики/оптимизации и т.п.

Похоже Забайкалье с воздуха прикрывать вообще Иркуту доверели - в смысле теми самолетами, что к отправке готовят. Там как раз пара или звено почти всегда как дежурное звено в ИАПах имеется... :Wink: 


Кстати. Каких МиГов эскадрилья появится в Челябинске не уточняется - может и не 29-ки Домненские, а 31-е Савинские (по меркам перебазирования Су-24-х - эт же совсем рядом)...
Так что рано еще Домну хоронить, надеюсь...

Больше прикалывает появление у "военных" дополнительного гимора с "просчетом таких траекторий...".
Более кардинально, как уже отмечалось участниками фрорума ранее, вопрос станет после первого же ЧП, упаси Бог конечно, особо если "миряне" пострадают.

----------


## muk33

Звено не наберется. Там (в ИАПО) всего один военный летчик-испытатель остался. Кто ж пойдет на теперь уже капитанскую должность. До нового облика то это было интересно (полковник+37тр). Теперь все заслуженные массово увольняются, чтобы сберечь хоть пенсию. Раньше молодежь в очереди туда (в ВП) стояла, а теперь "никого на примете".

----------


## AC

> Что же, слили Домну таки что ли?


412 АвБ, Домна, полеты (сюжет снят на этой неделе):
http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...alis_1602.html

----------


## A.F.

> 412 АвБ, Домна


только созданные год с небольшим назад базы уже снова все перенумеровали?

----------


## AC

> только созданные год с небольшим назад базы уже снова все перенумеровали?


Кое-где переименовали, да... а кое-где и упразднили. В ВВС же на марше второй этап реформы...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

И чем он должен закончиться?

----------


## Вован22

Развалом ВВС в частности.

----------


## Павел1988

Ну естественно, больше ж нечем. Еще про Табуреткина не забудь ввернуть что-нибудь...

----------


## AC

> И чем он должен закончиться?


Третьим этапом...
(С)я так думаю  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Ну не знаю, не знаю! Некоторые считают, что еще есть что разваливать.... По моему развалили все. По факту ВВС уже и нет. Вон в Грузии воевали испытателями, хорошо хоть рядом, так как нормальных строевых летчиков нет. Сейчас япончики в тихоря высадят на островах свои силы самообороны. Наши через неделю увидят, что на островах уже давно японцы, так и поделать ничего не смогут - ведь до Липецка или Ахтубинска дааалеко лететь.... Или может Энгельс "разбудят", чтоб японцы похоронили остатки былой мощи стратегической авиации?

----------


## Павел1988

А вы, простите, действительно "ветеран ВВС"? А то что-то чем дальше, тем больше лично у меня сомнений. Особенно судя по стилю вашего изложения и количеству ошибок. Слово "втихаря" написать так, как написали его вы, надо постараться, ей-Богу. Да и бред про развал всеобщий даже комментировать лень.

----------


## AC

> Ну не знаю, не знаю! Некоторые считают, что еще есть что разваливать.... По моему развалили все. По факту ВВС уже и нет. Вон в Грузии воевали испытателями...


Все-таки неиспытателей, там воевало сильно больше, чем испытателей...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Третьим этапом...
> (С)я так думаю


А после третьего-четвертый? Вообще меня интересует, существует ли какой-то вразумительный и понятный план "реформирования"? К какому году и чем все это должно закончиться? На какой год запланирован окончательный переход к "новому облику"? Сколько и каких самолетов должно быть в строю, численность л\с и т. п. Пока, насколько я могу судить по нашему Форуму, все это реформирование сводится к каким-то судорожным движениям: этих сократить, этих распустить, этих перегнать туда, этих-сюда, этих слить... Но, судя по Форуму, у МО есть единомышленники. Может, они раскроют тайну сию и ответят на вопросы?

----------


## Nazar

> Да и бред про развал всеобщий даже комментировать лень.


У вас какие-то более радужные сведения, по поводу фактического, всеобщего развала в авиации? Связанные с личным опытом?

----------


## Nazar

> Ага, меня тоже интересует компетентность этого форумчанина.


Ну внятного ответа вряд-ли получится дождаться, ибо 



> комментировать лень.


А хотелось-бы, но так, что-бы "измышлизмы", были подтверждены твердыми знаниями ситуации и фактами, а не телевизионными выступлениями и докладами.

----------


## Холостяк

> А вы, простите, действительно "ветеран ВВС"? А то что-то чем дальше, тем больше лично у меня сомнений. Особенно судя по стилю вашего изложения и количеству ошибок. Слово "втихаря" написать так, как написали его вы, надо постараться, ей-Богу. Да и бред про развал всеобщий даже комментировать лень.


Хе-хе-хе! У вас прям уверенность в виртуальное и полет мысли как у добродушного советского человека до 22 июня 1941-го – «…броня крепка и танки наши быстры…!», и как тогда - высказывание о реальной ситуации считаете за паникерство, бред, ложь и т.п.. Вообщем, меня расстреляешь или я сам набухаюсь....?  

Насчет моего ветеранства даж не грузитесь, грамматейство как раз показатель деградации моего уровня профподготовки как вчерашнего офицера ВВС РФ…, да и бухим всегда ошибки наделаешь, как и по клаве не туда понатыкаешь.  

Касаемо знаний реальной обстановки в ВВС… То, что развалено все в наших ВВС уже последний деревенский дуранчокс говорит об этом, так как это давно не секрет. Только разница в том, что дуранчокс может спокойно в цифрах рассказать реальную ситуацию и ему ничего не будет. А я как осведомленный в с\с сведениях, шобы мне ничего не было, могу тока ляпнуть прибаутку из наших СМИ о говеной ситуации в нашей авиации...

----------


## Холостяк

> Ага, меня тоже интересует компетентность этого форумчанина.


Высылаю на ваш адрес свое личное дело, сведения о осведомленности, дипломы, летную и медицинскую книжки, пиво и девочек... Встречайте нас у своего подъезда!

----------


## Холостяк

> Все-таки неиспытателей, там воевало сильно больше, чем испытателей...


Согласен.., если еще посчитать солдатиков нашкрябанных до кучи со всех уголков России, чеченский батьальон ГРУ.... То тогда сильно-сильно больше!
Дело просто в том, что даже в Великую Отечественную, испытатели занимались своим делом, а не воевали на фронте....

----------


## Sanych62

> Дело просто в том, что даже в Великую Отечественную, испытатели занимались своим делом, а не воевали на фронте....


 Это подтверждает не отсутствие ВВС, а уровень подготовки и способность решать ГЛАВНЫЕ задачи высокими руководителями. 
 Итоги привлечения испытателей в 08.08, думаю, Вам известны. А если их ещё и выразить в процентах (как зачастую любят делать) - ужаснётесь.

----------


## Sr10

> А после третьего-четвертый? Вообще меня интересует, существует ли какой-то вразумительный и понятный план "реформирования"? К какому году и чем все это должно закончиться? На какой год запланирован окончательный переход к "новому облику"?


По совершенно открытым данным авиация РФ “старого облика” к 2008г базировалась примерно на 250 аэродромах. Полки считать, имхо, смысла нет, ибо в реале от тех полков в летном состоянии оставалось эскадрилья-звено-пара. На первом этапе “нового облика” все что еще могло подняться в воздух, стали концентрировать из множества мелких кучек в меньшее число крупных, остальное утилизировать. В итоге в крупных кучках (ака авиабазы) так-же оказались обширные поленницы дров, перелетавших на чужих движках,  ресурс которых был окончательно выбит в процессе проведенной оптимизации. Остальные этапы по логике будут проводится в том-же ключе.
На 2010г было где-то 50-55 баз (тех которые 69хх), еще 3-4 базы морской авиации (7ххх) и пара десятков отдельных аэ, ао и прочих образований. 
К концу 2010г предположительно ожидается сокращение числа баз до 16-20, по разным оценкам.
К концу 2012г – до 7.
Более длительных прогнозов не встречал, но учитывая нынешний размер страны, дальше 7 баз оптимизировать уже некуда. Разве что в одну парадно-инструкторско-исследовательскую.

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Дело просто в том, что даже в Великую Отечественную, испытатели занимались своим делом, а не воевали на фронте....


Огромное спасибо за столь интересную инфу. 

Значит не воевали.

_В первые же дни Великой Отечественной войны на базе НИИ ВВС были сформированы и отправлены на фронт 3 истребительных авиационных полка (401,402,403), 2 полка пикирующих бомбардировщиков (410,411), 2 авиаполка тяжелых бомбардировщиков (420,421), полк штурмовиков (430) , разведывательная авиаэскадрилья (38) и 3 батальона аэродромного обеспечения (760,761,762). Основу их составили лучшие летчики, штурманы, инженеры и техники из тех, кто участвовал в боевых действиях в Испании, Китае, Монголии и на Карельском перешейке._
http://www.testpilot.ru/russia/nii_vvs/nii.htm

Не было этого, не существовало таких полков, не были они укомплектованы спецами НИИ ВВС, не воевали? Чудно...

_А может, не было войны? И "шмайсер" - детская игрушка,.._ (с)

----------


## Холостяк

> Огромное спасибо за столь интересную инфу. 
> 
> Значит не воевали.
> 
> _В первые же дни Великой Отечественной войны на базе НИИ ВВС были сформированы и отправлены на фронт 3 истребительных авиационных полка (401,402,403), 2 полка пикирующих бомбардировщиков (410,411), 2 авиаполка тяжелых бомбардировщиков (420,421), полк штурмовиков (430) , разведывательная авиаэскадрилья (38) и 3 батальона аэродромного обеспечения (760,761,762). Основу их составили лучшие летчики, штурманы, инженеры и техники из тех, кто участвовал в боевых действиях в Испании, Китае, Монголии и на Карельском перешейке._
> http://www.testpilot.ru/russia/nii_vvs/nii.htm
> 
> Не было этого, не существовало таких полков, не были они укомплектованы спецами НИИ ВВС, не воевали? Чудно...
> 
> _А может, не было войны? И "шмайсер" - детская игрушка,.._ (с)


Гыгыгы! Мое выражение было "недосказанным утверждением"... Вы включите осмысление и понимание.... Правильно..., были на фронте и испытатели, и инвалиды без ног, и дети, и старики, и женщины.... По большому счету привлечение испытателей, о чем Вы пишите - глядя просто на плоскость проблемы, (как и инвалидов) на фронт Великой Отечественной понять можно - фашист был у Москвы. Но я имел в виду не это. Утверждал я то, что в реальности и было - испытателей на фронте не было, они занимались своим делом. Летчик находящийся в боевом гвардейском полку на фронте - не испытатель. Он - летчик, даже если он до этого служил в КБ-НИИ-ЛИИ на должности испытателя... Да, по факту он БЫЛ когда-то испытателем, как был курсантом в училище или моделистом или пианистом... В "кабинете" на фронте сидел летчик фронтового полка, а не ИСПЫТАТЕЛЬ... Испытателей никто на фронт не отправлял по схеме - утром ты испытываешь самолет, а после обеда воюешь с фашистами... А в разваленных россейских ВВС так и было - утром ты испытываешь в ГЛИЦ самолет, а после обеда воюешь с грызунами в Осетии... То есть, по факту, в "кабинете" самолета над Грузией сидел ИСПЫТАТЕЛЬ. Это и есть показатель состояния подготовки наших летчиков. Сейчас российские летчики имеют крайне низкий уровень подготовки, что привлекают испытателей, которые хоть как-то и что-то умеют... Больше некого! Ведь не пенсионеров, имеющих афганский опыт, призывать...
Поэтому, как я ранее заметил, прежде чем удивляться, возмущаться - просто вникните в проблему и пошевелите своими мозгами, при этом не надо мыслить глобально - полки, армии..., Испания, Монголия.., Северный Полюс.., Марс и за пределы солнечной системы....., все проще...

----------


## muk33

> Итоги привлечения испытателей в 08.08, думаю, Вам известны. А если их ещё и выразить в процентах (как зачастую любят делать) - ужаснётесь.


Поясните - что вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## Холостяк

> Ваше дело меня пока не интересует :) Я про другого человека речь вел.


Извиняюсь.... Невнимателен. Это просто я погорячился... Тогда - пиво и девочки!

----------


## Sanych62

> Поясните - что вы имеете ввиду?


 Число и процент сбитых испытателей из принимавших участие в конфликте  в сравнении с военными лётчиками.
 А если серьёзно, то ПМСМ испытатели решали свои специфичные задачи и об их участии в конфликте говорить несерьёзно

----------


## Холостяк

> Число и процент сбитых испытателей из принимавших участие в конфликте в сравнении с военными лётчиками.
> А если серьёзно, то ПМСМ испытатели решали свои специфичные задачи и об их участии в конфликте говорить несерьёзно


Проценты считать, особенно по этой проблеме, просто не имеет какой-либо перспективы. Вчастности для чего? Чтобы планировать-прогнозировать следующее применение испытателей в подобных мероприятиях? И из расчета потерь набирать в ГЛИЦ побольше испытателей?
Потом по специфическим задачам... Я служил в ГЛИЦ, правда еще во время СССР. Знаю задачи, предназначение и специфику испытаний... Есть утвержденные документы, Положение о ГЛИЦ, в которых расписано предназначение ГЛИЦ, обязанности испытателя и все такое. Никакие специфические задачи на "лабораторной" технике, "лабораторным" вооружением, как и никакие специфические задачи испытатели не решают на фронте. Все испытания, опробирование боевого применения - решаются на так называемой "Трассе" Ахтубы и ИПах... Другой вопрос в том, что какой-то "деятель" решил послать испытателей "решать задачи испытаний" на фронт (во что я однозначно не верю - их тупо послали воевать). Ну предположим.., нужда заставила, так сказать - это уже полнейший развал ГЛИЦ и не способность смоделировать на испытательной базе ГЛИЦ какое-либо подобие боевого применения. В частности "Трасса" уже давно сыграла в ящик..., и испытания вооружения для ВВС заключается просто в тупом пулянии в степь... И это лишний раз подтверждает убогость состояния наших ВВС и в частности использование "золотого запаса", "козырных тузов" - испытателей, да еще в таком мизерном, засраном конфлике....

ПС. Более того, я уверен, что есть "деятели", которые из-за убогости ВВС послали бы в бой и испытатетей из ОКБ МиГа и Сухого - да, млин, они не подченены этим идиотам....

----------


## muk33

> Число и процент сбитых испытателей из принимавших участие в конфликте  в сравнении с военными лётчиками.
>  А если серьёзно, то ПМСМ испытатели решали свои специфичные задачи и об их участии в конфликте говорить несерьёзно


"Число" известно и неоднократно приводилось и на этом и на другом форумах : сбит 1 Су-24М полковников И.Зинова и И.Ржавитина (погиб). http://www.testpilot.ru/base/2009/01/rzhavitin-i-v/ Чтобы, как Вы говорите, подсчитать процент надо знать количество боевых вылетов испытателей за все дни конфликта. Вы знаете? Очень сомневаюсь. И с чего вы взяли, что они выполняли СВОИ специфические задачи, а не действовали по замыслу командования?

----------


## Redav

> Да, по факту он БЫЛ когда-то испытателем, как был курсантом в училище или моделистом или пианистом... В "кабинете" на фронте сидел летчик фронтового полка, а не ИСПЫТАТЕЛЬ...


Ну да, ну да http://www.testpilot.ru/russia/nii_vvs/war/index.htm
*ИАП ОН* это самый разобычный полк, только почему то их не передали в СОСТАВ, а отдали в ОПЕРАТИВНОЕ подчинение... :Smile: 
и через некоторое время летчиков вернули в НИИ, а полки переформировали и сделали без "ОН"...




> Испытателей никто на фронт не отправлял по схеме - утром ты испытываешь самолет, а после обеда воюешь с фашистами...


Интересно, а зачем Ильюшин ездил в боевой полк из хозяйства Голованова... и люди бают был он там с Коккинаки, который и по поводу Ил-2 на фронт мотался...
Ну та ладно... не воевали испытатели их разжаловали в строевых летчиков и сгинули они на фронтах войны...  :Cool: 




> А в разваленных россейских ВВС так и было - утром ты испытываешь в ГЛИЦ самолет, а после обеда воюешь с грызунами в Осетии... То есть, по факту, в "кабинете" самолета над Грузией сидел ИСПЫТАТЕЛЬ.


Узнать бы чего это в Афгане была за "операция Ромб" и с какого перепугу летчики испытатели и наземный состав из той группы получили правительственные награды. До чего же довели советскую армию "арбатские крысы", что в бой были брошены от ОКБ Сухого лётчики А. А. Иванов и Н. Ф. Садовников, а от заказчика - лётчики Государственного научно-испытательного Краснознаменного института ВВС (ГНИКИ ВВС) В. Н. Музыка и В. В. Соловьев.
Расскажите про тот "арбатский дебилизм" подробнее, ведь в бой были брошены не только эти испытатели.

----------


## Sanych62

> ... И с чего вы взяли, что они выполняли СВОИ специфические задачи, а не действовали по замыслу командования?


 Надеюсь на здравомыслие. Хотя и замысел командования может предусматривать выполнение и СВОИХ задач испытателями.

----------


## Redav

> Я служил в ГЛИЦ, правда еще во время СССР. Знаю задачи, предназначение и специфику испытаний... Есть утвержденные документы, Положение о ГЛИЦ, в которых расписано предназначение ГЛИЦ, обязанности испытателя и все такое. Никакие специфические задачи на "лабораторной" технике, "лабораторным" вооружением, как и никакие специфические задачи испытатели не решают на фронте. ...


Просим, просим... про "Ромб" и "убогие" советские ВВС воевавшие в Афгане с помощью летчиков ОКБ, ГЛИЦ, Липецкого, Торжокского центров.

----------


## Sanych62

> Чтобы, как Вы говорите, подсчитать процент надо знать количество боевых вылетов испытателей за все дни конфликта. Вы знаете? Очень сомневаюсь.


 Считаю процент следующим образом: если участвовал 1 ЛА и он был сбит, то сбито было 100% независимо от числа вылетов. Летать больше нечему.

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну да, ну да http://www.testpilot.ru/russia/nii_vvs/war/index.htm
> *ИАП ОН* это самый разобычный полк, только почему то их не передали в СОСТАВ, а отдали в ОПЕРАТИВНОЕ подчинение...
> и через некоторое время летчиков вернули в НИИ, а полки переформировали и сделали без "ОН"...
> 
> 
> Интересно, а зачем Ильюшин ездил в боевой полк из хозяйства Голованова... и люди бают был он там с Коккинаки, который и по поводу Ил-2 на фронт мотался...
> Ну та ладно... не воевали испытатели их разжаловали в строевых летчиков и сгинули они на фронтах войны... 
> 
> 
> ...


Вооо! Хорошо Вы ввернули наименование "АРБАТСКИЙ ДЕБИЛИЗМ"! Подходяще! 
Испытателями не воюют... Да, в Афгане были прототипы нового самолета, который уже испытали и последний этап был - в реальной боевой... Ссылка форумчанам: http://www.nsadovnikov.su/index.php?...d=69&Itemid=56

А у нас что в Осетии что-то новое из самолетов испытать так необходимо было или охренительную новую ракету-бомбу придумали что испытателей тупо отправили в бой?
Историю, как испытатели воевали на фронте простыми летчиками в полках и как их вернули (опомнились, что испытателями не воюют, их задача совсем другая) - знаем. 
Кстати, у меня тоже дед воевал в оперативном подчинении..., в резерве ставки верховного..., но испытателем не был..., там в этих подчинениях и резервах - простые летчики.., испытателей в резерве не бывает.

----------


## Холостяк

> Просим, просим... про "Ромб" и "убогие" советские ВВС воевавшие в Афгане с помощью летчиков ОКБ, ГЛИЦ, Липецкого, Торжокского центров.


Они что, действительно воевали? 
И причем тут Липцк и Торжок - там что Вы считаете испытатели!?

----------


## Redav

> Вооо! Хорошо Вы ввернули наименование "АРБАТСКИЙ ДЕБИЛИЗМ"! Подходяще!


Дальше, дальше про  советскую армию на которую с вашей подачи ярлычёк "разваленной" вешается.




> Испытателями не воюют... Да, в Афгане были прототипы нового самолета, который уже испытали и последний этап был - в реальной боевой... Ссылка форумчанам: http://www.nsadovnikov.su/index.php?...d=69&Itemid=56


Читаем
_21 апреля начались испытательные полёты. Поначалу проводились стрельбы и бомбометание на импровизированном полигоне в 9 км от аэродрома. Самолёты были опытными, системы вооружения не отработаны..._
ну и дальше как они НЕ воевали, а просто выполняли боевые вылеты работая по реальным военным целям  :Cool: 

а еще есть Ильдар Бедретдинов. Штурмовик Су-25 и его модификации (издание 2-е). И самое смешное, что прошедший у вас испытания самолет воевал в Афгане, а вот на вооружение принят ого-го когда.




> А у нас что в Осетии что-то новое из самолетов испытать так необходимо было или охренительную новую ракету-бомбу придумали что испытателей тупо отправили в бой?


Так когда инфа о том что проводилась операция "Ромб" впервые была озвучена? На следующий день после её окончания? Через год, три, пять? Когда? Чего ж сразу не поведали, что в Афгане "испытателей тупо отправили в бой".




> Историю, как испытатели воевали на фронте простыми летчиками в полках и как их вернули (опомнились, что испытателями не воюют, их задача совсем другая) - знаем.


И помним с чего началось. "...испытатели занимались своим делом, а не воевали на фронте...." и как плавно съехали в юридическую казуистику  :Rolleyes:  Даже узнали, что "опомниться" ни кому не пришлось. Испытатели были в полках *ОН* и ни один начальник которому эти части были переданы в оперативное подчинение не имел права ни одного такого летчика "просто так" передвинуть по должности, перевести в другую часть... 




> Кстати, у меня тоже дед воевал в оперативном подчинении..., в резерве ставки верховного..., но испытателем не был..., там в этих подчинениях и резервах - простые летчики.., испытателей в резерве не бывает.


Ну да, ну да... Тот по чьему указанию сформировали те полки взял да и вывел их на... ПЕРЕФОРМИРОВАНИЕ и заменил не только личный состав, но и знамёна поменял...




> Они что, действительно воевали?


Вы инфу по своей ссылке так и не прочитали? 





> И причем тут Липцк и Торжок - там что Вы считаете испытатели!?


наброс на вентилятор дал сбой? Там летчики-исследователи, по вашим раскладам им тоже нефиг делать на войне, но летают, воюют. Про это хотя бы Вы в курсе!?

----------


## muk33

Разъясню всем по-очереди:
*Sanych62*: Должен Вас успокоить - летал не один самолет, а гораздо больше, так что про "летать больше нечему" вы заблуждаетесь. И про несерьезность участия испытателей вы тоже зря. просто у Вас нет необходимого допуска к этим сведениям. Если бы не сбили Зинова и Ржавитина, воообще б никто об участии испытателей ничего не знал.
*Про группу "Ромб"* - Т8-1Д и Т8-3 полетели в Афган не воевать. Это называлось СПЕЦИАЛЬНЫЕ ИСПЫТАНИЯ, высокогорного полигона в то время в СССР не было, самолеты не проходили подобных испытаний. Там же была построена металлическая ВПП для Як-38, на которых, собственно, и проходили испытания. Причина была в том, что с начала боевых действий выяснилась неэффективность прицельного оборудования существующих самолетов в горных условиях. Это уже потом, в их процессе, командование 40-й армии ходатайствовало перед руководством ВВС (командир 5 мсд не имел права командовать испытателями) о привлечении данных самолетов к боевым действиям. Испытатели были совсем не против. Из общего числа полетов непосредственно на боевые вылеты пришлось менее 25%. Почитать об этом можно в воспоминаниях зам. начальника ГНИКИ по науке генерала Алферова, руководившего данной группой ( а не операцией - на приведенном сайте написано некорректно, то операция, то группа). Он пишет, что результаты убедили руководство ВВС и самолету был дан "зеленый свет". Вот в данном случае можно говорить о СВОИХ целях испытателей и фирмы Су. Кстати, первый боевой вылет выполнила пара Музыка-Соловьев, это подтверждается как Алферовым, так и летной книжкой Музыки, которую я видел. И летали они не с ОДАБами, а с бомбами и НАРами, С ОДАБами полетели позже, но это не главное.  Кстати, в составе группы "Ромб" были и строевые летчики ВМФ (из Североморска, Саки, главного штаба) на Як-38.
*Про ВОВ*: В составе сформированных  по инициативе Супруна и Стефановского упомянутых полков испытателей, собственно испытателей было чуть больше 30%. Остальные - инструкторы, летчики-инспектора и летный состав запасных полков. Командирами  действительно были испытатели. Кстати Сталин был против их использования, понимая ценность кадров, но Супрун его уговорил. Об этом написано в воспоминаниях Байдукова, Громова, Стефановского и других. После окончания битвы под Москвой большинство испытателей с фронта было отозвано (некоторых отозвали даже раньше). Кстати знамена поменяли не во всех полках, например 402-й иап, так им и остался до конца войны. Поездки испытателей на фронт позже не были связаны с непосредственным участием в боевых действиях, а в основном преследовали своей целью обучение личного состава строевых частей, решение возникающих проблем, связанных с эксплуатацией матчасти и вооружения.
*Про Липчан* Там исследователей человек 10, личный состав полка (теперь авиабазы), исследователями не являются. Потом это у них должность, а летчик-испытатель (даже военный) - это КВАЛИФИКАЦИЯ, у них и класс другой (как у гражданских испытателей), и классификационная комиссия совсем другая. А исследователями липчане называются, потому что исследуют способы наиболее эффективного боевого применения новых самолетов. А где лучше всего это делать? Правильно - на войне!
*P.S.* Можно еще добавить про Китай, Халхин-Гол, Испанию, Корею, Вьетнам и Египет, но для этого надо заводить отдельную ветку... :Wink:  Выводы делайте сами - лично я считаю - испытатели ГЛИЦ люди военные, и страну защищать, когда это потребуется, тоже должны. Во время войны даже почти гражданские "ЛИЕВцы" участвовали в ПВО Москвы.

----------


## Холостяк

Спасибо Уважаемый muk33! Все предельно четко.
Как должно быть у военных. 
Какая ставится первостепенная задача? Испытателю - испытание боевой техники, а строевому летчику - работа по цели. То есть испытатель - испытывает, а летчик - воюет. Кесарю - кесарево и т.п... 
Как люди военные страну они должны защищать. 
Испытателями - не воюют! Их привлечение как простых летчиков в данном случае, считаю, показывает серьезные проблемы в ситуации наших ВВС....

----------


## muk33

> Их привлечение как простых летчиков в данном случае, считаю, показывает серьезные проблемы в ситуации наших ВВС....


Первые два дня у наших ВВС (и не только у них) действительно были серьезные проблемы. Можете считать это "микрокопией" лета-осени 41. Когда "подтянулись" остальные, испытатели уже не использовались как "простые" летчики. Просто никто не ожидал от грузин такой подлости (я имею ввиду расстрел миротворцев, думаю если б их просто обошли - реакция России была бы иная), в противном случае строевые части подтянулись бы заранее. А если бы поступила команда -не сомневайтесь - Грузию бы сравняли с землей - таково было настроение в войсках. Пусть грузины благодарят наше руководство за сдержанность в применении силы. Хотя лично я против простого грузинского народа ничего личного не имею, как и против немецкого, чеченского, японского и любого другого.

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Какая ставится первостепенная задача? Испытателю - испытание боевой техники, а строевому летчику - работа по цели. То есть испытатель - испытывает, а летчик - воюет. Кесарю - кесарево и т.п... 
> Как люди военные страну они должны защищать. 
> Испытателями - не воюют! Их привлечение как простых летчиков в данном случае, считаю, показывает серьезные проблемы в ситуации наших ВВС....


Холостяк ЧИТАЙТЕ инфу в вами же данной ссылке, про книгу Бедретдинова уж и не поминаю там букф много не все могут осилить  :Biggrin: 

_После этой успешной операции самолёты Су-25 стали активно привлекать и для проведения других боевых операций. Н. Ф. Садовников принимал участие в штурмовках городов Фарах и Джелалабад, в уничтожении дотов, сооружённых в ущельях на скалах, летал на "свободную охоту". За 50 дней, что длилась операция "Ромб" Су-25 совершили 100 испытательных полётов, из них 44 на боевое применение. Н. Ф. Садовников выполнил 15 боевых вылетов._
http://www.nsadovnikov.su/index.php?...d=69&Itemid=56

----------


## muk33

Ничего личного не имею против, только если просуммировать боевые вылеты летчиков получается несуразица. Считаем: боевые вылеты совершались только парами: в основном Иванов-Садовников, Музыка-Соловьев (пару раз смешанными парами). То есть 15 вылетов записываем и Иванову. У Музыки в книжке записано 20 боевых вылетов с конкретным указанием задачи и боевой зарядки. То есть столько же у Соловьева. В сумме получается 70, что заметно больше, чем упомянутые 44, подтвержденные и Алферовым. А если учесть, что последний НЕ УПОМИНАЛ про боевые вылеты Як-38, а на сайтах, например, у Митикова, упомянуто 6 б/в, а у Васенкова их 33, не говоря уже о летчиках ВМФ (Панасенко тоже в личной беседе о них упоминал) поневоле засомневаешься...  Думаю, что дело в наградных документах.

----------


## Sanych62

> *Sanych62*: Должен Вас успокоить - летал не один самолет, а гораздо больше, так что про "летать больше нечему" вы заблуждаетесь. И про несерьезность участия испытателей вы тоже зря. просто у Вас нет необходимого допуска к этим сведениям. Если бы не сбили Зинова и Ржавитина, воообще б никто об участии испытателей ничего не знал.


 Прекрасно всё знаю и понимаю. Но дискуссию начал по поводу: *Сообщение от Холостяк* 
_Вон в Грузии воевали испытателями, хорошо хоть рядом, так как нормальных строевых летчиков нет_

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк ЧИТАЙТЕ инфу в вами же данной ссылке, про книгу Бедретдинова уж и не поминаю там букф много не все могут осилить 
> 
> _После этой успешной операции самолёты Су-25 стали активно привлекать и для проведения других боевых операций. Н. Ф. Садовников принимал участие в штурмовках городов Фарах и Джелалабад, в уничтожении дотов, сооружённых в ущельях на скалах, летал на "свободную охоту". За 50 дней, что длилась операция "Ромб" Су-25 совершили 100 испытательных полётов, из них 44 на боевое применение. Н. Ф. Садовников выполнил 15 боевых вылетов._
> http://www.nsadovnikov.su/index.php?...d=69&Itemid=56


Реально... Неужели так и не поняли..? "Глухо - как в танке!" - как говорил мой батя.
Ради бога! Не надо вам ничего читать, не надо ничего считать... Вы просто вдумайтесь в то, что у вас в голове. 
Изначально первостепенная задача испытателя, если вы тут рассмотрели конкретный пример Афгана, то это проведение испытаний в Афганистане двух опытных штурмовиков Су-25: Т8-1Д (бортовой № 81) и Т8-3 (бортовой № 83). Сами написали, сами и поймите это. Естественно - ими в Афгане не поля опрыскивали!!! Вот вы тут сами указали "...выполнил 15 боевых вылетов...". Это уже второстепенная задача - боевое применение по целям, то есть испытания проводили по предназначению самолета...
То есть, по факту, первостепенно - выполнение испытателем своих обязанностей, а не обязанностей летчика имеющего приказ уничтожить цель. Испытатель получил приказ - испытать самолет, а уж второй вопрос уничтожит ли цель или нет - это второстепенно. Испытатель в данном случае имеет право при каких-то отклонениях в испытании самолета просто вернуться и прекратить выполнение второстепенной задачи - работы по цели... А вот строевой летчик имеет первостепенную боевую задачу, боевой приказ - уничтожить цель. Не уничтожил цель - под трибунал...
Поэтому еще раз повторюсь - испытателями не воюют. Они испытывают. Су-24 в Осетии уж явно не испытывали, как и движки к нему или супер-пупер ракету-бомбу с него не применяли... Испытателями просто попользовались как опытными летчиками.




> Прекрасно всё знаю и понимаю. Но дискуссию начал по поводу: *Сообщение от Холостяк* 
> _Вон в Грузии воевали испытателями, хорошо хоть рядом, так как нормальных строевых летчиков нет_


Да, да.. Так и есть... Наши арбатские деятели попользовались испытателями, как опытными летчиками, так как строевые летчики наших ВВС профслабенькие... Наименование "нормальных" использовал, так как имел в виду нормальную БП строевиков, а не то что они имеют сейчас...

----------


## Sanych62

> Да, да.. Так и есть... Наши арбатские деятели попользовались испытателями, как опытными летчиками, так как строевые летчики наших ВВС профслабенькие... Наименование "нормальных" использовал, так как имел в виду нормальную БП строевиков, а не то что они имеют сейчас...


 Понятие БП несколько шире, чем Вы здесь приводите. И многие области БП испытателями в должной степени не изучаются. Может поэтому в дополнение к ГЛИЦ и существует  ЦБП ПЛС, который и занимается вопросами БП.
 Так что, сомневаюсь в превосходстве испытателей в вопросах БП. 
 А на самолётах можно испытывать не только движки или супербомбу, но и различное оборудование (в горах в условиях боевых действий).

----------


## Redav

> ... Думаю, что дело в наградных документах.


Тоже безлично и согласен, что в наградных такие "запутайки" встречаются, что мама не горюй. 

По "Ромбу" (как его не классифицируй). Испытатели хорошо повоевали, честь им и хвала. Токма по "сухим" какой-то ... больно вумный тогда тоже решил, что они там не воевали, а испытывали и поэтому их низя награждать. Ну как же... их первостепенная задача испытывать и фиг с тем, что "пяхота" с "летунами" "писается от восхищения" по их БШУ. От если бы "фирменные" испытатели были исключены из соответствующих списков, организовали бы в/ч, типа там штурмовая авиационная группа особого назначения тады конечно со всей радостью их можно записать в воевавшие... на современной технике. А так не-е... в СССР испытатели не воюют... это они так дурака валяют... на отдыхе за речкой  :Biggrin:

----------


## muk33

*Redav* Согласен. Но эпизоды работы в группе "Ромб" отмечены в представлениях на Героев у Садовникова, Иванова (Су), Митикова (Як), Васенкова (получил звание, уже находясь на фирме Мясищева). Единственными же наградами заслуженных летчиков-испытателей СССР Музыки и Соловьева (ГЛИЦ), стали ордена Красного Знамени. А сказанное вами хорошо иллюстрирует фраза госпожи Куделиной, когда ей пару лет назад сказали, что военные испытатели уже несколько лет не получают положенное вознаграждение за испытательные полеты по Гос.темам (установленное кстати с 1939 года). Подняв бровь она произнесла: "А зачем? Испытывать технику - их функциональная обязанность!" Как будто речь идет не о людях, а о каких-то механизмах. Или, например, летчики палубной авиации получают заметную надбавку за посадки на НИТКу и корабль (все ж вред здоровью). Военным испытателям это не положено, поскольку они из ВВС, а надбавка положена летчикам ВМФ. Видимо позвоночник из другого материала.
*Sanych62* Летчики ГЛИЦ и Липецка (Торжка, Рязани, Иваново) никогда не меряются длиной сами знаете чего. Они очень тесно работают вместе, поскольку "завязаны" в единую цепочку и уважают друг друга. Боевые возможности техники (ЛА и АВ)  - удел ГЛИЦ, боевые возможности летчиков и их боевая подготовка (БП) на этих ЛА с этим АВ - работа ЦБП и ПЛС.

----------


## Sanych62

> *Sanych62* Боевые возможности техники (ЛА и АВ)  - удел ГЛИЦ, боевые возможности летчиков и их боевая подготовка (БП) на этих ЛА с этим АВ - работа ЦБП и ПЛС.


 И зачем мои фразы повторять мне же? 
 -"Понятие БП несколько шире, чем Вы здесь приводите. И многие области БП испытателями в должной степени не изучаются. Может поэтому в дополнение к ГЛИЦ и существует ЦБП ПЛС, который и занимается вопросами БП."
Разве по вопросу БП  было написано мною иначе?

----------


## Chizh

> Просто никто не ожидал от грузин такой подлости (я имею ввиду расстрел миротворцев, думаю если б их просто обошли - реакция России была бы иная), в противном случае строевые части подтянулись бы заранее.


Не соглашусь.
О начале знали многие и это было видно невооруженным глазом. За два-три дня до 8-го в Северную Осетию потянулись женщины и дети, что каждый день показывали по ТВ. Это основной и верный признак начала боевых действий.
Наши сухопутные части были в полной готовности, именно это и позволили быстро занять тоннель и подтянуться к Цхинвалу.

----------


## muk33

> И зачем мои фразы повторять мне же? 
>  -"Понятие БП несколько шире, чем Вы здесь приводите. И многие области БП испытателями в должной степени не изучаются. Может поэтому в дополнение к ГЛИЦ и существует ЦБП ПЛС, который и занимается вопросами БП."
> Разве по вопросу БП  было написано мною иначе?


Уточнил. "БП" в авиации бывает и боевая подготовка и боевое применение. Если вы про подготовку - согласен, если про применение - категорически нет.

----------


## Sanych62

Согласен. Имел в виду подготовку.

----------


## AC

> И причем тут Липецк и Торжок - там что Вы считаете испытатели!?


Для расширения кругозора -- теперь Липецк называется так:

"...Липецкий авиацентр этот праздник (23 февраля 2011 г. -- *АС*) встречает в новом для себя статусе. На его базе сформирован четвертый государственный центр подготовки авиационного персонала и *проведения войсковых испытаний* Министерства обороны. Центру присвоено имя Чкалова. В него вошли еще 4 центра - дальней авиации, военно-транспортной авиации, армейской авиации и беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Кроме того - аэродромы и три полигона. Авиацентр приравнивается к объединению, которое решает задачи повышения боеготовности воздушных сил...".
http://www.lipetsktime.ru/news/2011-02-22/9105.htm

----------


## Полешук

> Для расширения кругозора -- теперь Липецк называется так:
> 
> "...Липецкий авиацентр этот праздник (23 февраля 2011 г. -- *АС*) встречает в новом для себя статусе. На его базе сформирован четвертый государственный центр подготовки авиационного персонала и проведения войсковых испытаний Министерства обороны. Центру присвоено имя Чкалова. В него вошли еще 4 центра - дальней авиации, военно-транспортной авиации, армейской авиации и беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Кроме того - аэродромы и три полигона. Авиацентр *приравнивается к объединению*, которое решает задачи повышения боеготовности воздушных сил...".
> http://www.lipetsktime.ru/news/2011-02-22/9105.htm


Объединения - эт же воздужная армия или корпус. Нда...

Харчевскому можно уже и генерала-лейтенанта дать...

----------


## Полешук

"Планов громадьё":



> Минобороны закупит до 2020 года более 600 самолетов и 1000 вертолетов
> 
> МОСКВА, 24 фев - РИА Новости. Минобороны РФ планирует по госпрограмме вооружений до 2020 года закупить новые самолеты и вертолеты, сообщил первый замминистра обороны РФ Владимир Поповкин в четверг журналистам.
> 
> По его словам, согласно госпрограмме до 2020 года будет закуплено более 600 самолетов и тысяча вертолетов. В этом году закупит более 100 вертолетов, сообщил первый замминистра обороны.


http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20110224/338169793.html

1000 вертолетов - это где-то 50 эскадрилий. Как раз для 10-и армейских и 4-х окружный вертолетный бригад/полков/баз
600 самолетов - это где-то тоже 50 эскадрилий.  В принципе, то же как раз где-то для 8 АБ I разряда (авиадивизий).
Вроде по плану все получается...





> Более 100 вертолетов будет закуплено для российской армии в этом году
> 
> МОСКВА, 24 фев - РИА Новости. Минобороны РФ закупит в этом году более 100 вертолетов для российской армии, сообщил в четверг журналистам первый замминистра обороны РФ Владимир Поповкин.
> 
> "Запланировано в этом году закупить более 100 вертолетов", - сказал он.
> 
> По его словам, это касается всех видов новейших российских вертолетов - Ми-28, Ми-26, Ка-52 и других. Отвечая на вопрос журналистов, сколько будет закуплено именно К-52 , он ответил: "Более десяти".


http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20110224/338168243.html

Ну чтож. Планы неплохие.
Осталось через год свериться с их реализацией... :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, вертолеты-то - это , в основном, МИ-8 и мод., может, и понаделают по сотне в год. А, вот, самолеты по 60-70 штук в год-это уже интересно. Это каких-же и сколько? Хотелось бы от наших начальников больше ясности, а то кроме известных строк Маяковского ничего больше в голову не приходит.

----------


## kfmut

г-н Поповкин лучше бы заключенными контрактами на поставку или модернизацию техники похвастался, а планов у нас всегда много... как можно за год(уж март на носу) без задела собрать "более десяти" ка-52???

можно ещё кто-нибудь в курсе "политики партии" насчёт судьбы модернизаций су-24 и ми-24? Или надеются пересидеть до насыщения ВВС су-34 и ми-28?

----------


## An-Z

> ... как можно за год(уж март на носу) без задела собрать "более десяти" ка-52???


Почемуж без задела, в Арсеньеве десяток фюзеляжей Ка-50 имелось, пару достроили, но "задел" остался..

----------


## Иваныч

"Кто-то" неожиданно  и с ужасом увидел,что Советские вооружённые силы из положения "лёжа" в течение 6 дней разгромили натовскую группировку.
"Кто-то" воскликнул:-да они на "ржавых" танках побеждают,срочно нужна реформа,вы слышите,очень срочно.

----------


## Nazar

> "Кто-то" неожиданно  и с ужасом увидел,что Советские вооружённые силы из положения "лёжа" в течение 6 дней разгромили натовскую группировку.


А где и когда мы натовские группировки громили?

----------


## timsz

> как можно за год(уж март на носу) без задела собрать "более десяти" ка-52???


А он по трудоемкости намного больше, чем Ми-8?

----------


## Иваныч

> А где и когда мы натовские группировки громили?


Грузинская армия создана НАТО,и управлялась НАТОвскими инструкторами.Не сам-же "сумашедший" Саакашвилли  вдруг решил напасть.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А он по трудоемкости намного больше, чем Ми-8?


Несомненно. Хотя бы уже потому, что МИ-8 - это уже накатанная за 40 лет дорога, а здесь практически освоение. К тому же там и трансмиссия совсем другая, сложнее, и оборудование более сложное, наверное, и менее отработанное. Новая техника, одним словом.

----------


## Иваныч

А что проще,самолётов,вертолётов понаделать,или понаделать тех,кого можно в них посадить?

"Ждем чудес"..?
Нормального лётчика надо готовить не менее 10лет,и это в том случае,что остались,те кто способен готовить.Чтобы разрушенное востановить,сегодня потребуется лет 15-20 ,если конечно вчера начнут.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не сам-же "сумашедший" Саакашвилли  вдруг решил напасть.


Иваныч, несмотря на все мое уважение к Вам, все же спрошу Вас: Вы в самом деле считаете, что это НАТО уговорило Саакашвили начать войну с Россией? И зачем им это было надо? Каких целей оно (НАТО) хотело достичь?

----------


## kfmut

> Почемуж без задела, в Арсеньеве десяток фюзеляжей Ка-50 имелось, пару достроили, но "задел" остался..


какая же там приемственность по фюзеляжу, что их будет выгодно разобрать/перестроить? Хотя, конечно, без заказа на ка-50 они нафиг не нужны...  тогда конечно задел  есть.




> А он по трудоемкости намного больше, чем Ми-8?


ну если в него воткнуть БРЭО от восьмёрки, то, видимо, не намного :-)

also

http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20101228/314265602.html



> ...В рамках программы гособоронзаказа российская армия *до 2012 года получит почти 30 Ка-52*...


:-D

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, несмотря на все мое уважение к Вам, все же спрошу Вас: Вы в самом деле считаете, что это НАТО уговорило Саакашвили начать войну с Россией? И зачем им это было надо? Каких целей оно (НАТО) хотело достичь?


Не уговорило,а дало команду.Накануне приезжала гос.секретарь США.Представители всевозможных ОБСЕ,и прочих организаций наблюдателей знали,и ждали.В боевых порядках находились западные журналисты.Нужно было обеспечить информацинное обеспечение операции.А проиграли грузины так быстро,что те кто их вёл в бой,а это были натовские инструктора,разбежались,а войска без командиров стадо.Сами грузины не готовы были взять на себя управление,это говорит о том,что ими командовали,а значит решения принимали не грузины.Похоже вариант бегства инструкторов не проигрывался.

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, несмотря на все мое уважение к Вам, все же спрошу Вас: Вы в самом деле считаете, что это НАТО уговорило Саакашвили начать войну с Россией? И зачем им это было надо? Каких целей оно (НАТО) хотело достичь?


Извините упустил цели.Это конечно создать условия(перспективы) для вхождения Грузии в НАТО.

----------


## An-Z

> какая же там приемственность по фюзеляжу....


По утверждению С.В.Михеева порядка 70%...

----------


## FLOGGER

> ну если в него воткнуть БРЭО от восьмёрки, то, видимо, не намного :-)


А смысл? Чего тогда вообще огород городить?

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Иваныч, дабы не раздражать суровых админов, не буду втягиваться в дискуссию. По крайней мере в этой ветке. В "Курилке"-пожалуйста.

----------


## Иваныч

> Уважаемый Иваныч, дабы не раздражать суровых админов, не буду втягиваться в дискуссию. По крайней мере в этой ветке. В "Курилке"-пожалуйста.


Я с  вами согласен.Да собственно чего дискутировать,я просто буду признателем послушать ваше мнение сидя в курилке .
С уважением.

----------


## kfmut

> По утверждению С.В.Михеева порядка 70%...


по всему вертолету или именно по планеру? Что-то слабо верится в последнее, но ему виднее.




> А смысл? Чего тогда вообще огород городить?


я ж там смайлик поставил,  пятница же!

----------


## FLOGGER

> я ж там смайлик поставил,  пятница же!


Смайлик не заметил, а с пятницей поздравляю. Впереди два дня заслуженного отдыха.

----------


## Redav

> ...К тому же там и трансмиссия совсем другая, сложнее,


Трансмиссия сложнее за счёт установки на камовских вертолётах промежуточных и хвостовых редукторов?  :Cool: 




> ..и оборудование более сложное, наверное, и менее отработанное. Новая техника, одним словом.


О как, а ведь всё это еще недавно преподносилось как "плюсы" Ми-28Н.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Redav

> Нормального лётчика надо готовить не менее 10лет,


"Нормального" это в каком смысле? Цифирь взята для подготовки с какого уровня и для какого? До летчика снайпера?
Люди бают в советские времена были выпуски из училищ когда летчики покидали АУЛ с третьим классом или были подготовлены до этого уровня.
В войсках особо не напрягаясь выпускника готовили до второго класса за два года




> ..и это в том случае,что остались,те кто способен готовить.


Методика обучения и прочие бумаги-документы связанные с этим трудны для понимания? Как же раньше в училищах начинали службу летчики-инструктора по выпуску из училища с лейтенантскими погонами на плечах?
 :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Грузинская армия создана НАТО,и управлялась НАТОвскими инструкторами.Не сам-же "сумашедший" Саакашвилли  вдруг решил напасть.


С таким-же успехом можно сказать что на протяжении 10 лет войны во Въетнаме, американская армия планомерно ( правда иногда с переходящим успехом ) долбила армию страны Варшавского договора. :Biggrin: 
Это я к тому, что армия ДРВ создавалась СССР и управлялась инструкторами из СССР, а к Варшавскому договору Вьетнам имеет такое-же отношение, как Грызуния к НАТО.

----------


## FLOGGER

Здесь мнение, несколько отличающееся от мнения Поповкина: http://vz.ru/society/2011/2/24/471202.html

----------


## Nazar

> Здесь мнение, несколько отличающееся от мнения Поповкина: http://vz.ru/society/2011/2/24/471202.html


И как мне кажется, значительно более объективное, не имеющее ничего общего с регулярным очковтирательством официальных лиц МО.

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне тоже кажется, что это более трезвый взгляд на реальность.

----------


## AC

> И как мне кажется, значительно более объективное, не имеющее ничего общего с регулярным очковтирательством официальных лиц МО.


Поповкин и есть официальное лицо МО...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Поповкин и есть официальное лицо МО...


О чем я и говорю, кто такой Поповкин я знаю. :Smile:

----------


## Иваныч

> "Нормального" это в каком смысле? Цифирь взята для подготовки с какого уровня и для какого? До летчика снайпера?
> Люди бают в советские времена были выпуски из училищ когда летчики покидали АУЛ с третьим классом или были подготовлены до этого уровня.
> В войсках особо не напрягаясь выпускника готовили до второго класса за два года
> 
> 
> Методика обучения и прочие бумаги-документы связанные с этим трудны для понимания? Как же раньше в училищах начинали службу летчики-инструктора по выпуску из училища с лейтенантскими погонами на плечах?


Я опираюсь на собственный опыт.
В СССР учились 4,5 года в училище.С третьим классом не выпускали.Каждый год получать вышестоящий класс,не очень реально.Я получил 1класс через 4 года,после прибытия в полк из училища.Итого 8,5 лет.Класс(я говорю о СССР), в первую очередь относится к полётам в СМУ,днем и ночью,а к боевому применению отношение имел косвенное.(Лётчик-снайпер,это отдельная тема)Не каждый лётчик 1 класса умел садиться с фарой,не каждый прошёл программу свободных воздушных боев,не каждый умел пробивать облака парой и садиться парой при минимуие.Обычно получив 1-й класс,основные усилия бросались на его подтверждение,за это платили.Нужны ещё инструктора,чтобы готовить по сложным видам лётной подготовки.Их надо готовить.
Приведу пример.Где-то в середине 80-х,ПВО объединили с ВВС,и к нам в истребительный полк пришло несколько летчиков.Некоторые с 1классом.Они были практически были не готовы летать по истребительному КБП(курс боевой подготовки).Ещё нужны лётчики(командиры)способны  е водить и управлять большими группами.Например,на СУ-25 мы наносили удары в составе АЭ,ночью.
На это уйдёт ещё пара лет.
Когда ,мы молодые лётчики пришли в полк.Нас начали обучать инструктора,прошедшие войну в Египте,прошедшие подготовку по 500 упражнениям.Меня подготовили  к ведению воздушных боёв в составе больших групп от АЭ и больше.Мне было 27,а летать я начал в 17 на Л-29.Мне ещё повезло,по программе лётной подготовке я шёл в передовой группе.В 27 лет,я был готов,в принципе,дальше учить меня уже не было необходимости.Я стал опытным лётчиком.На это ушло 10лет.
Я пришёл с училища,имея налёт чуть больше 200 часов,и меня готовили ещё 5-6 лет.

----------


## Иваныч

> С таким-же успехом можно сказать что на протяжении 10 лет войны во Въетнаме, американская армия планомерно ( правда иногда с переходящим успехом ) долбила армию страны Варшавского договора.
> Это я к тому, что армия ДРВ создавалась СССР и управлялась инструкторами из СССР, а к Варшавскому договору Вьетнам имеет такое-же отношение, как Грызуния к НАТО.


Вы делаете абсолютно правильный вывод.Если военнослужащие государства,не важно в качестве кого участвуют в войне,то эти страны находятся в состояние войны,как-бы дипломаты не улыбались.Победа Вьетнама,являлась и победой СССР.Победа Грузии,была-бы и "победой" НАТО.
Пример с Вьетнамом замечательный,там не только участвовали в качестве советников,но и напрямую.
Я могу привести примеры,но корректно-ли в этой теме.

----------


## AC

> Грузинская армия создана НАТО,и управлялась НАТОвскими инструкторами. Не сам-же "сумашедший" Саакашвилли  вдруг решил напасть.


Сам. Из-за чего очень страдал...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я могу привести примеры,но корректно-ли в этой теме.


В этой, может, и нет, а вот в  теме "Вьетнам"- вполне.

----------


## Nazar

> Победа Вьетнама,являлась и победой СССР.


Стоит наверно перейти в Вьетнам
и продолжить здесь, победа Вьетнама была политическая, а не военная и второй Лайнбейкер хорошо показал, что можно было сделать со Вьетнамом, не вмешайся в дела военных политики, усадившие обе стороны за стол переговоров.

----------


## Иваныч

> Сам. Из-за чего очень страдал...


Считаете марионетку настолько независимой,что она способна принимать самостоятедьные  решения?
Кстати,немного погодя начался мировой финансовый кризис.

----------


## Nazar

> Считаете марионетку настолько независимой,что она способна принимать самостоятедьные  решения?


Я думаю это была ирония, да и истоки кризиса лежат гораздо глубже, как мне кажется.

----------


## AC

> Я думаю это была ирония, да и истоки кризиса лежат гораздо глубже, как мне кажется.


Ну, некоторая ирония была, да...  :Smile:

----------


## Иваныч



----------


## FLOGGER

> Проводимя реформа вооружённых сил,скажем мягко,вызывает лёгкое недоумение,но я всётаки надеюсь,что я просто чего-то недопонимаю.


Да эту реформу вообще мало кто понимает. Но, к счастью, у нас на Форуме есть те, кто и понимает и одобряет.

----------


## Redav

> Я опираюсь на собственный опыт.


Иваныч, мне было бы интересней получить ответы на три вопроса, которые задал.




> В СССР учились 4,5 года в училище.


Это Вы столько учились, а были и такие кто учился меньше.




> С третьим классом не выпускали.


ЕМНИП имелись выпуски при Хрущеве. Позднее имелись выпуски подготовленные до уровня 3-го класса.
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=5...ostcount=20053

Позднее к этому подошли с научной точки зрения

_Решением заместителя главкома ВВС по вузам генерал-полковника Г. Дольникова в 1980-х годах мы занимались научной темой «Личность летчика в XXI веке». Создали особую учебную летно-методическую, медико-психологическую, физическую, интеллектуальную программу для экспериментальных групп в нескольких высших военных авиационных училищах. Опекаемые нами выпускники покидали альма-матер с уровнем подготовки военного летчика 3-го класса и нуждались только в специализации по боевому применению в условиях конкретного военного округа. Результат получился великолепным, но полностью реализовать имеющиеся планы в войсках мы не успели._
http://oko-planet.su/politik/politik...-xxi-veka.html




> Каждый год получать вышестоящий класс,не очень реально.


Ктото высказывал такие мечты?




> Я получил 1класс через 4 года,после прибытия в полк из училища.Итого 8,5 лет.


При варианте 3 года 5 (8) месяцев в училище плюс 4 года... округляем в большую сторону и получаем 8  лет.

Теперь осталось разобраться до какого уровня готовить ... "основную массу". Сдается мне, что это были летчики 2-го класса. Тогда вычитаем два года и получаем, что на всё про всё на подготовку с "нуля" надо шесть лет.




> Они были практически были не готовы летать по истребительному КБП(курс боевой подготовки). ...


Именно так они как и все остальные готовились по основной задаче для их полка.

Учитывая, что сейчас части укомплектованы летчиками, в том числе с первым и вторым классом, то ни каких проблем не вижу, в том числе и с дальнейшей подготовкой.

----------


## Redav

> ...А вот ещё интересная информация.Первый раз она появилась  в ноябре прошлого года  http://albl.ru/?p=532 . Идёт замена Российского состава в армии на иностранных наёмников


Сегодня сколько таких наёмников служит в российской армии?





> , но многие посчитали информацию «уткой»,и она была отброшена,как неправдоподобная.На днях она стала приобретать формы.
> В российских вооруженных силах создана должность главного военного раввина. На этот пост был недавно назначен раввин Аарон Гуревич , уроженец Москвы.


Гуревич не гражданин России?




> Неужели все они тянут срочную,или служат рядовыми по контракту.Да скорее всего они офицеры,...


Отбросив предположения, домыслы порадуете ссылкой на какой либо документ или другой официоз о разблюдовке военнослужащих по национальному признаку?




> Аарон Гуревич в реформируемой Российской армии получил звание полковника. Вот так просто можно в нашей армии получить звание полковника равину. Кому то приходится отдать всю жизнь службе в армии, чтобы получить такое звание, а многие и не дослуживаются до такого звания.А товарищ полковник Гуревич,в армии не служил и дня.Он просто бывший  профессор кафедры истории и теории культуры.И сразу стал полковником.


_Моя плакаль_ (с)  :Biggrin: 

Вспоминаем историю страны своей. Фамилия Голованов ни о чём не напоминает?
Александр Евгеньевич не будучи военным летчиком и ни дня не прослужив в ВВС сразу был назначен на должность командира ПОЛКА с присвоением воинского звания полковник. Без обучения академиях и на сяких там курсах был назначен на должность Командующего АДД и войну закончил в звании главного маршала.
http://www.hrono.ru/biograf/bio_g/golovanov_ae.php

Это вам не слово Божье нести пастве... 

Так и не понял почему православный военно-полевой храм, как и мусульманская военно-полевая мечеть имеют право существовать, а военно-полевая синагога нет. Не кашероно?  :Cool: 
http://www.pobeda.ru/content/view/4987/142/

----------


## alexvolf

> Гуревич не гражданин России?
> 
> Так и не понял почему православный военно-полевой храм, как и мусульманская военно-полевая мечеть имеют право существовать, а военно-полевая синагога нет. Не кашероно?


 Redav

 Все мы граждане до поры и времени... И все-бы ничего,если-бы не сами высказывания господина "полковника" по фамилии приведенной выше...

Что касается вашей иронии направленной в сторону Ивановича,то
 думаю,с подобным лучше вам обратиться  к Баранцу...
И будете с ним шагать в ногу.

----------


## Nazar

> Вспоминаем историю страны своей. Фамилия Голованов ни о чём не напоминает?
> Александр Евгеньевич не будучи военным летчиком и ни дня не прослужив в ВВС сразу был назначен на должность командира ПОЛКА с присвоением воинского звания полковник. Без обучения академиях и на сяких там курсах был назначен на должность Командующего АДД и войну закончил в звании главного маршала.


Гениальное сравнение, сравнить жопу с пальцем это уметь надо.
Люди в курилке бают ( как вы выражаться любите ), что Голованов был назначен ком.полка в 41м, имея к тому времени за плечами опыт двух войн.
Действительно историю своей страны надо знать. И хоть до конца читайте ссылку, которую сами же приводите, это я к тому, что не сразу он полковником стал.
Нет, ну кино Голованова сравнить с каким-то евреем, моя пацталом, ржунимагу  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chizh

> Грузинская армия создана НАТО,и управлялась НАТОвскими инструкторами.Не сам-же "сумашедший" Саакашвилли  вдруг решил напасть.


Ну если начать гордиться тем что наша армия с грехом пополам разогнала пару грузинских бригад, при этом показав чудеса управления и взаимодействия, то да... НАТО поражено... до самых печенок.

----------


## Иваныч

[QUOTE=Redav;71829]Иваныч, мне было бы интересней получить ответы на три вопроса, которые задал.


Это Вы столько учились, а были и такие кто учился меньше.


ЕМНИП имелись выпуски при Хрущеве. Позднее имелись выпуски подготовленные до уровня 3-го класса.
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=5...ostcount=20053

Позднее к этому подошли с научной точки зрения

_Решением заместителя главкома ВВС по вузам генерал-полковника Г. Дольникова в 1980-х годах мы занимались научной темой «Личность летчика в XXI веке». Создали особую учебную летно-методическую, медико-психологическую, физическую, интеллектуальную программу для экспериментальных групп в нескольких высших военных авиационных училищах. Опекаемые нами выпускники покидали альма-матер с уровнем подготовки военного летчика 3-го класса и нуждались только в специализации по боевому применению в условиях конкретного военного округа. Результат получился великолепным, но полностью реализовать имеющиеся планы в войсках мы не успели._
http://oko-planet.su/politik/politik...-xxi-veka.html


Ктото высказывал такие мечты?


При варианте 3 года 5 (8) месяцев в училище плюс 4 года... округляем в большую сторону и получаем 8  лет.

Теперь осталось разобраться до какого уровня готовить ... "основную массу". Сдается мне, что это были летчики 2-го класса. Тогда вычитаем два года и получаем, что на всё про всё на подготовку с "нуля" надо шесть лет.


Именно так они как и все остальные готовились по основной задаче для их полка.

Учитывая, что сейчас части укомплектованы летчиками, в том числе с первым и вторым классом, то ни каких проблем не вижу, в том числе и с дальнейшей подготовкой.[/QU

Есть ещё один важнейший параметр лётной подготовки,это налёт.В среднем,налёт на боевом самолёте на год планировался 90часов.Надо хотя-бы часов 300-400 налетать в части,чтобы общий налёт был 500-600часов.В США в те времена,в год налёт на лётчика составлял 260часов.
Я повторюсь,класс(во времена СССР)это подготовка лётчика в СМУ днём и ночью.О его умение атаковать наземные цели,или вести воздушные бои,он ничего не говорит.Я представляю сколько надо времени на прохождение программ связанными с боевым применением.Надо иметь в виду,что одиночно по этим программам готовить невозможно,а значит надо готовить сразу звено,аэ и т.д.Это связано с постоянными накладками,а это время и немалое.Есть ещё отпуска,после которых надо вводить и вводиться в строй.
Я второй класс получил через два года,и что я умел,из боевого применения.За эти два года на полигон не разу не летал.
Основой поготовки лётчика,является групповая подготовка,выполнять боевые задачи в составе групп.

Если говорить о инструкторах,ставших ими после окончания училища.Да такие были.Им давали курсантов,но они их только готовили к полётам,а вывозную программу курсантам давали ком звена,зам ком.аз,ком.аз,нач вотп. полка и т.д.И приходили они как правило на л-29.
О продолжительности обучения в училище.Летать мы начинали на первом курсе.Полгода учились,полгода летали.Два года на Л-29,два года на  МИГ-21.Можно конечно учиться и три года и два,только на чём выпускаться будут и с каким налётом.А про знания я не говорю.

Фактов,что выпускались из училища  лётчики 3-го класса,я не имею,такие к нам не поступали.Если говорить о уровне 3-го класса,то это немного другое,хотя и такие мне не попадались.
Я сразу оговаривался,что могу говорить о временах СССР,если сегодня способны подготовить боевого лётчик за 6 лет,я возразить не могу.Могу только посомневаться,так как есть и ещё один параметр,это опыт,и на освоение этого параметра тоже нужно время,и не только.

----------


## Redav

> Все мы граждане до поры и времени...


alexvolf
Так "родившийся в Москве", в армии служил... ну хотя бы срочку? Гражданство у него российское?




> И все-бы ничего,если-бы не сами высказывания господина "полковника" по фамилии приведенной выше...


Так просветить, подскажите, ссылками порадуйте о том чего он наговорил.
Мне даже дюже интересно узнать ему действительно звание присвоили или это чья то придумка.




> Что касается вашей иронии направленной в сторону Ивановича,...


Какая ирония  :Eek:  Мнение свое высказал, вопросы задал только то и всего.

----------


## Иваныч

> Ну если начать гордиться тем что наша армия с грехом пополам разогнала пару грузинских бригад, при этом показав чудеса управления и взаимодействия, то да... НАТО поражено... до самых печенок.


Я говорил о другом,вы не всё внимательно прочитали.

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Люди в курилке бают ( как вы выражаться любите ), что Голованов был назначен ком.полка в 41м, имея к тому времени за плечами опыт двух войн.


В каком качестве? ЕМНИП гражданского летчика.  :Cool: 




> Нет, ну кино Голованова сравнить с каким-то евреем, ...


 :Eek:  Голованова можно со многими сравнить, но в данном случае было сравнение по присвоению звания при том что в ВВС он до этого ни дня не служил. Разве не так?  :Wink:

----------


## Иваныч

Как передает The Jerusalem Post, российские власти обратились к главному раввину РФ Берлу Лазару с просьбой рекомендовать кандидата на должность военного раввина, и выбор Лазара пал на Гуревича. Новый главный военный раввин произведен в звание полковника и получил право свободно посещать все военные базы.

Гуревич заявил, что доволен уровнем сотрудничества генерального штаба вооруженных сил РФ и департамента образования в министерстве обороны. Он предложил организовать лекции об иудаизме в военных учебных заведениях России, и его инициативы была благосклонно воспринята старшими офицерами армии и милиции. Гуревич недавно выступал с лекцией перед высшими милицейскими чинами.

Аарон Гуревич сообщил, что регулярно встречается с военными и разъясняет им религиозные нужды солдат-евреев. Вскоре после назначения в армию он посетил Израиль и встретился с главными раввином Армии обороны Израиля, чтобы перенять его опыт.

По словам главного раввина российской армии, в милах безопасности РФ служат около 40.000 евреев. Некоторые из солдат и офицеров скрывали принадлежность к еврейскому народу. "Я пытаюсь помочь им почувствовать себя евреями", – говорит он.

В настоящее время российская армия не может организовать регулярные поставки кошерных продуктов на военные базы, и Гуревич занимается доставкой такой еды перед еврейскими праздниками. По его словам, перед Песахом в различные части была доставлена маца, всего около тонны.

Гуревич рассказал также, что в первый день праздника Ханука (4 декабря) периодическое издание министерства обороны опубликовало статью с разъяснением истории и значением этого праздника.

Часто раввину приходится объяснять офицерам еврейские обычаи. "Например, некоторые солдаты не бреются во время Омера, между праздниками Песах и Шавуот, и мне приходилось разъяснять командирам эту традицию. Другие солдаты желают соблюдать шабат", — говорит он.

"Создание российского военного раввината помогло многим солдатам-евреям гордиться своим происхождением. Я езжу между военными базами и пробуждаю в них ощущение связи с иудаизмом. Предстоит еще много работы", – заявил Гуревич.

----------


## Redav

Иваныч, в конце цитирования при написании ответа контролируйте что бы было "прописано" [/QUOTE] а в начале цитаты [QUOTE].




> Есть ещё один важнейший параметр лётной подготовки,это налёт.В среднем,налёт на боевом самолёте на год планировался 90часов. ...


Ого, как шикарно с годовым налётом у вас было, а мне люди баяли (  :Smile:  ) про годовую норму третьекласников и б/к в 50 часов. Правдоть в реале налётывали в 4 - 5 раз больше и начальство пороло, что бы весь налёт был в книжки записан. 




> В США в те времена,в год налёт на лётчика составлял 260часов.


ЕМНИП Вместе с налетом на тренажерах?




> Я представляю сколько надо времени на прохождение программ связанными с боевым применением.....


Здесь http://forums.airbase.ru/viewforum.php?id=94 Александра Леонова спросите как их так подготовили за год или два. 




> Если говорить о инструкторах,ставших ими после окончания училища.Да такие были.Им давали курсантов,но они их только готовили к полётам,а вывозную программу курсантам давали ком звена,зам ком.аз,ком.аз,нач вотп. полка и т.д.И приходили они как правило на л-29.


За самолёты не скажу, а вертолётчики добрым словом поминают леётенантов-инструкторов, которые их ВЫВОЗИЛИ по программе.




> О продолжительности обучения в училище.Летать мы начинали на первом курсе.Полгода учились,полгода летали.Два года на Л-29,два года на  МИГ-21.Можно конечно учиться и три года и два,только на чём выпускаться будут и с каким налётом.А про знания я не говорю.


Опять же по вертолётчикам. Два года на Ми-2, год на Ми-8 или Ми-24. Аккордный год восстановление утраченных навыков, госы. В вашем варианте еще год по-полной и в итоге под 300 часов.




> Если говорить о уровне 3-го класса,то это немного другое,хотя и такие мне не попадались.


Так не говорил, что это было массово. Методика была отработана, но ... Союз приказал долго жить.




> Могу только посомневаться,так как есть и ещё один параметр,это опыт,и на освоение этого параметра тоже нужно время,и не только.


Дабы сомнений не было, то можно Pilot-а спросить. Опыт, это бездонная бочка, которую наполнить до краёв невозможно. Готовность летчика в войсках определяется по его готовности выполнять основную задачу по предназначению части.

----------


## Redav

> ...Часто раввину приходится объяснять офицерам еврейские обычаи. "Например, некоторые солдаты не бреются во время Омера, между праздниками Песах и Шавуот, и мне приходилось разъяснять командирам эту традицию. Другие солдаты желают соблюдать шабат", — говорит он.
> ...


Вот это мне не нравится. Всё же служба. Усы - да, а остальное брить  :Biggrin: 

Наткнулся на полный вариант http://albl.ru/?tag=%D0%B0%D0%B0%D1%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

_Что же за замечательная личность Аарон Гуревич? ( http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87 ) Оказывается профессор кафедры истории и теории культуры вообще не служивший в армии и ни какого отношения к ней не имеющий._ 
Клыцнул на ссылку и .... _упалпадцтол_ (с)
Получается он же уже пятый год как помер  :Biggrin:  но мацу развозит, с людьми общается  :Eek:

----------


## Nazar

*Redav*

Другой это Гуревич, не самая редкая фамилия.
Кстати, интересно, а доблестным небритым защитникам родины, в субботу с метелкой на плац то-же не положено выходить? :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> В каком качестве? ЕМНИП гражданского летчика. 
> 
> 
> :


Да гражданского, но командиром экипажа на СБ-2 :Wink: ЕМНИП.

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, в конце цитирования при написании ответа контролируйте что бы было "прописано"


 а в начале цитаты 


> .
> 
> 
> Ого, как шикарно с годовым налётом у вас было, а мне люди баяли (  ) про годовую норму третьекласников и б/к в 50 часов. Правдоть в реале налётывали в 4 - 5 раз больше и начальство пороло, что бы весь налёт был в книжки записан. 
> 
> 
> ЕМНИП Вместе с налетом на тренажерах?
> 
> 
> ...


ИА,ИБА,РА,ША,больше установленного в 4-5 раз налёт не имела.Рук составу АЭ и АП,налёт на год определялся 60часов,и примерно столько-же налётывали за инструктора,но не все.
РП немного приписывал налёта в хронометраже,но это минуты,это было.

Если говорить о 260 часах,то по моёй информации,что это налёт возможно с рулением.Это ещё связывалось с подсчётом ресурса самолёта.Даже если так.То всёравно очень много получается.

Я не отрицаю возможности подготовить лётчика за два года,но мой опыт говорит,что это будет некачественно.

Про инструкторов лейтенантов на вертолетах не скажу,а про самолёты я высказался.

Говоря о основной задаче,то это ни шага в сторону.Я был истребителем,но вести воздушные бои с реальным противником не пришлось,а атаковать реальные наземные цели пришлось.

С опытом не всё так просто.Летчик до 30 лет летает за счёт здоровья,а после за счёт опыта.Вряд-ли летчик после 30 способен легко осваивать сложные виды боевой подготовки.Всему своё время.Физиология,природу не обманешь.

----------


## Иваныч

> Вот это мне не нравится. Всё же служба. Усы - да, а остальное брить 
> 
> Наткнулся на полный вариант http://albl.ru/?tag=%D0%B0%D0%B0%D1%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87
> 
> _Что же за замечательная личность Аарон Гуревич? ( http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87 ) Оказывается профессор кафедры истории и теории культуры вообще не служивший в армии и ни какого отношения к ней не имеющий._ 
> Клыцнул на ссылку и .... _упалпадцтол_ (с)
> Получается он же уже пятый год как помер  но мацу развозит, с людьми общается


Этот Гуревич жив и здоров,имеет два гражданства.Разговор в теме о новом облике ВС,эта информация всего-лишь, почёркивает облик.

----------


## Иваныч



----------


## Redav

> Этот Гуревич жив и здоров,имеет два гражданства.Разговор в теме о новом облике ВС,эта информация всего-лишь, почёркивает облик.


И чем же она подчеркивает? Автор в ряды наемников российской армии записал гражданина России. Дал ссылку на умершего. И смахнул скупую мужскую слезу по поводу присвоения воинского звания раввину. Но вот же залепуха раньше должности раввина в нынешней российской армии не было.
_Чудно_ (с)

----------


## Redav

> Собственно,а почему в других отраслях должно быть по другому?


А собственно почему не может быть по другому?
У меня в соседнем подъезде живет алкаш. Мне делать вывод, что в России акромя меня одна алкашня живет?  :Cool: 

Если родственника пригласили на производство, то ему хотели за красявые глазки денюжку платить или получены заказы в объеме требующем расширения производства?

В Союзе тоже срывали выполнение оборонзаказа. Разбирались в поисках причин, устраняли недостатки.

Другое дело что Иванов не фартовый, какой участок не возглавит, то там словно обязательно "гемор вылезет".

----------


## Redav

> ...
> ИА,ИБА,РА,ША,больше установленного в 4-5 раз налёт не имела.


Даже в Афгане и при подготовке к этой командировке?




> Если говорить о 260 часах,то по моёй информации,что это налёт возможно с рулением.


 :Eek: 




> Я не отрицаю возможности подготовить лётчика за два года,но мой опыт говорит,что это будет некачественно.


Так очевидное и документально подтвержденное отрицать невозможно.
Некачественно - это что за критерий? Есть программа, имеется контроль и к тому же еще с союзных времен существует "мода" когда комиссия из округа (полный писец когда из Москвы) неожиданно приезжает в гости и с порога дает отмашку боевой тревоге с дальнейшей корридой по полной программе. Оценки по "пунктикам в оценочном листе" выставляются самым наиобъективнейшим образом. После бодрых докладов о высокой готовности части схлопотать "тройку" для некоторых командиров было за счастье.  :Cool:  (последствия были менее плачевные). Счастливы те кто под такую проверку не попадал  :Smile: 




> С опытом не всё так просто.Летчик до 30 лет летает за счёт здоровья,а после за счёт опыта.Вряд-ли летчик после 30 способен легко осваивать сложные виды боевой подготовки.Всему своё время.Физиология,природу не обманешь.


Так и по молодости не всякий летчик освоит сложные виды боевой подготовки. Про физиологию и прочее, наработки имеются. Достать их с запылившихся полок, а не изобретать паровоз и тогда можно интересную чучу зачибучить. Только скока крику будет в инете...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Иваныч

Ожидалось, что на вооружение поступят 5 бригад оперативно-тактических ракетных комплексов «Искандер», 116 новых боевых самолетов, 156 различных вертолетов, 18 дивизионов зенитно-ракетных комплексов С-400, 24 надводных корабля разных классов, 7 атомных подводных лодок проекта 955 «Борей» и еще 6 нестратегических подводных лодок. Как пишет газета «Коммерсантъ», в реальности российские военные к настоящему времени получили одну бригаду «Искандеров», 22 боевых самолета, 60 вертолетов, 4 дивизиона С-400, 2 надводных корабля, 1 стратегическую АПЛ «Юрий Долгорукий» и ни одной нестратегической подлодки.
Сегодня мы имеем госпрограмму вооружения на 2011-2020 гг.
Перспектива выполнения которой туманна.

----------


## AC

Авиация Ракетных войск стратегического назначения будет придана Военно-воздушным силам России *до 1 апреля этого года*.
«Парк авиационной техники РВСН сегодня включает в себя более 80 самолетов и вертолетов: вертолеты Ми-8 всех модификаций, Ми-9, самолеты Ан-26, Ан-72», — сказано в сообщении Минобороны, которое приводит РИА «Новости».
Авиация РВСН занята перевозкой руководящего состава и комплексных групп для проверки боеготовности войск, а также личного состава при сменах боевых дежурств. 
Ранее спецкомиссия при военном ведомстве проводила масштабную проверку командования Ракетных войск стратегического назначения.
http://www.gzt.ru/topnews/politics/-...a-/351641.html

----------


## Полешук

> Ожидалось, что на вооружение поступят 5 бригад оперативно-тактических ракетных комплексов «Искандер», 116 новых боевых самолетов, 156 различных вертолетов, 18 дивизионов зенитно-ракетных комплексов С-400, 24 надводных корабля разных классов, 7 атомных подводных лодок проекта 955 «Борей» и еще 6 нестратегических подводных лодок. Как пишет газета «Коммерсантъ», в реальности российские военные к настоящему времени получили одну бригаду «Искандеров», 22 боевых самолета, 60 вертолетов, 4 дивизиона С-400, 2 надводных корабля, 1 стратегическую АПЛ «Юрий Долгорукий» и ни одной нестратегической подлодки.
> Сегодня мы имеем госпрограмму вооружения на 2011-2020 гг.
> Перспектива выполнения которой туманна.


Если цена нефти сохранится на уровне 100 $ (при соотвтетствии теперешней их покупательной способности) до 2020 г. то скорее всего осилят программу.

Франция, Израиль, Италия, Германия если что в помощь, на крайняк Китай подтянется... А то, глядишь, и КАКОМ (или как его там) отменят за "правильное" поведение. Тады можно будет  "Страйкеры" и F-35 прикупить ("Рапторы" то по любому не продадут...)

----------


## muk33

Кудрин: бюджет РФ от дефицита избавит цена на нефть в $115

----------


## kfmut

"...Пехотный сержант был законченным пьяницей-одиночкой и не разменивался
по мелочам.  К  тому же он вовсе не был сторонником разбавленного спирта и
не собирался выбрасывать деньги на красивые этикетки. Все свои наличные он
ухлопал  на  взятку  санитару,  который  достал  ему  две  бутылки чистого
99-процентного этилового спирта, коробку глюкозы, физиологический раствор,
иглу от шприца и кусок резиновой трубки.  На полке, подвешенной над койкой
сержанта,  стояла оплетенная бутыль,  из которой смесь стекала по трубке в
иголку, воткнутую в руку изобретательного пьянчуги, и поступала в организм
в  виде  непрерывного внутривенного вливания.  Сержант неподвижно лежал на
кровати, пьяный в стельку и обеспеченный закусью, и если бы ему не мешали,
провалялся бы в  таком состоянии еще пару лет,  пока не иссякнет волшебный
источник..."
Гарри Гаррисон, "Билл - герой Галактики"

----------


## An-Z

Понимаю.. весна.. обострение всего и вся, потому попрошу впредь поконкретнее и в тему

----------


## FLOGGER

Да уж......

----------


## Полешук

> ВВС России: и в воздухе, и в космосе 
> 
> 
> Александр АЛЕКСАНДРОВ, «Красная звезда».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.redstar.ru/2011/03/18_03/3_04.html

----------


## Полешук

> Медведев пообещал "разбор полетов" по проваленному гособоронзаказу
> 
> Президент России Дмитрий Медведев пообещал выяснить причины провалов при реализации государственного оборонного заказа в 2010 году и выявить ответственных, сообщает РИА Новости. "К сожалению, часть обязательств по государственному оборонному заказу была провалена. В ближайшее время я проведу разбор полетов с определением ответственных из промышленности и структур госуправления", - заявил президент. 
> 
> Свое заявление Медведев сделал в ходе заседания коллегии министерства обороны России. Президент также потребовал увеличить ответственность за невыполнение гособоронзаказа. "Цены на продукцию ОПК должны быть понятны и прозрачны", - также добавил Медведев, отметив, что при размещении заказов должен быть "найден баланс интересов заказчиков и исполнителей". Такой баланс позволит военным приобретать технику по приемлемым ценам, а предприятиям ОПК иметь "разумный уровень рентабельности, позволяющий развиваться и внедрять новые технологии". 
> 
> В начале марта 2011 года "Независимая газета" написала, что гособоронзаказ в России на 2010 год не был выполнен на 30 процентов. В частности, в прошлом году военные не получили корвет проекта 20380, три подводные лодки проектов 955 "Борей" и 885 "Ясень", шесть из девяти учебных самолетов Як-130 и половину из 151 БМП-3. Ранее вице-премьер России Сергей Иванов заявил, что из 11 спутников, создание которых было внесено в госзаказ, было подготовлено только пять. Общий объем гособоронзаказа в 2010 году составил 1,159 триллиона рублей.


http://lenta.ru/news/2011/03/18/fail/

----------


## AC

> В начале марта 2011 года "Независимая газета" написала, что гособоронзаказ в России на 2010 год не был выполнен на 30 процентов...


Да он и 2009 году не был выполнен, и в 2008-м, и в 2007-м...  :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

> ВВС России: и в воздухе, и в космосе 
> 
> 
> Александр АЛЕКСАНДРОВ, «Красная звезда»
> http://www.redstar.ru/2011/03/18_03/3_04.html


чего вы там про обострения говорили?  :Tongue:

----------


## Полешук

> чего вы там про обострения говорили?


 :Confused: 
Это был не я, честно! :Rolleyes:

----------


## kfmut

> Это был не я, честно!


да я про статью!  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

:Biggrin:  Так я и говорю, ВЕСНА! Многих плющит неподецки, поэтому я никого не баню и не ругаю в это светлое время..

----------


## muk33

И вы верите этой пропаганде (КЗ) ?  Части (группы) оказались разорваны на сотни километров, чтобы поставить печать (получить командировочный) надо долго ехать на поезде (автобусе). Мало того - некоторые подчиненные части оказались на территории разных округов (Цетрального, Западного и Южного), а финорганы сформированы по окружному принципу. Поэтому получку задерживают, пресловутый 400-й не платят с начала года. Из Москвы (главкомат) звонят: готовьте истребителей с такой-то базы для сопровождения бомберов! Так её-ж сократили! Как сократили, кто сократил?!!! ...  Я уж молчу, что путают командиров объединений ("...чего там Петров возражает? Да у нас генерал не Петров, а Сидоров, уже три года как, А Петров командует соседним соединением (уже пять лет)...  Да-ааа???") Вобщем набрали кого попало! В штабах грязь - обслуживающий персонал (уборщиц) сократили, вроде как ЗАО "Славянка" будет убирать! Где она?! Ау! Офицеры сами моют полы. Новый облик!

----------


## An-Z

Зато у нас будет это Видать Луна присоединилась к давлению на воспалённое воображение..

----------


## muk33

*В Центральном аэрогидродинамическом институте (ЦАГИ) состоялись исследования аэрокосмического комплекса*

Громко сказано! Просто состоялся обмен мнениями типа лекции. Там уже лет 10 никаких исследований не проводится. Просто люди хотят немножко денежек из госбюджета. Кстати из-за Луны полеты повсеместно забили.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> пресловутый 400-й не платят с начала года


Сфотал на доске в эскадрилье...

----------


## PPV

> *В Центральном аэрогидродинамическом институте (ЦАГИ) состоялись исследования аэрокосмического комплекса*
> 
> Громко сказано! Просто состоялся обмен мнениями типа лекции. Там уже лет 10 никаких исследований не проводится. Просто люди хотят немножко денежек из госбюджета. Кстати из-за Луны полеты повсеместно забили.


Ну, это Вы загнули. Дуют там понемножку. Конечно же, объемы работ несравнимы с тем, что было раньше. И специалистов почти не осталось хороших, так что возникает множество вопросов с идентификацией результатов...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Сфотал на доске в эскадрилье...


А что за Леха-то?

----------


## Redav

> ...Кстати из-за Луны полеты повсеместно забили.


Та неужели?  :Eek: 
А почему же тогда бритов колбасит не по-детски или их военным Ту-95 привиделись? http://www.inosmi.ru/europe/20110315/167347949.html
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Сфотал на доске в эскадрилье...


В 10:17 Никоном сфотать, в 10:20 выложить... ххххх вам там служится, а лохи думают, что во всей армии служба не сахар.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PPV

> Та неужели? 
> А почему же тогда бритов колбасит не по-детски или их военным Ту-95 привиделись? http://www.inosmi.ru/europe/20110315/167347949.html


Вы обратите внимание на то, где и когда реально была опубликована эта заметка, если в Ино СМи указано: 

"Оригинал публикации: Russians flew bomber close to St Andrews
Опубликовано: 13/03/2011 17:54"

Потом попробуйте прикинуть, когда в реальности был этот полет.

Ну а в целом, бриты, конечно, гордые, однако же военные бриты и бриты-промышленники тоже кушать хотят, и периодически заявляют о своей нужности для матери-Великобритании. И это несмотря на то, что она (имеется в виду мать-Британия) относится к их сыновним просьбам с гораздо большим вниманием, чем наша...

----------


## Nazar

*Redav*

Полеты Ту-95 в Атлантике, были несколько раньше, чем опубликованна новость.
Да и еще, за мат, даже завуалированный, буду наказывать.

----------


## muk33

_Истребители Tornado F3, которые перехватывали «Медведя», должны быть списаны со службы в конце этого месяца и заменены «Тайфунами» (Typhoon), но будущее базы Льючарс - неопределенно. Министерство обороны подумывает о том, чтобы ликвидировать и северную «базу быстрого реагирования», сконцентрировавшись в сфере охраны воздушного пространства Великобритании на силах базы Конингсби (RAF Coningsby) в Линкольншире, в качестве одной из мер по экономии 38 миллиардов фунтов стерлингов военного бюджета в ближайшие десять лет._

Вот истинная причина данной публикации, а не мифическая угроза от Ту-95 без вооружения на борту. Что касается упомянутых выше лохов, то они обычно не в курсе, что при обжатии фото меняется время создания файла.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что касается упомянутых выше лохов, то они обычно не в курсе, что при обжатии фото меняется время создания файла.


Браво!   .

----------


## Полешук

> И вы верите этой пропаганде (КЗ) ?  Части (группы) оказались разорваны на сотни километров, чтобы поставить печать (получить командировочный) надо долго ехать на поезде (автобусе). Мало того - некоторые подчиненные части оказались на территории разных округов (Цетрального, Западного и Южного), а финорганы сформированы по окружному принципу. Поэтому получку задерживают, пресловутый 400-й не платят с начала года. Из Москвы (главкомат) звонят: готовьте истребителей с такой-то базы для сопровождения бомберов! Так её-ж сократили! Как сократили, кто сократил?!!! ...  Я уж молчу, что путают командиров объединений ("...чего там Петров возражает? Да у нас генерал не Петров, а Сидоров, уже три года как, А Петров командует соседним соединением (уже пять лет)...  Да-ааа???") Вобщем набрали кого попало! В штабах грязь - обслуживающий персонал (уборщиц) сократили, вроде как ЗАО "Славянка" будет убирать! Где она?! Ау! Офицеры сами моют полы. Новый облик!


В эту невероять разум верить отказывается. Но Вам не верить не могу. Обидно и печально. Это ж умудряются запутаться даже в нескольких оставшихся АБ...
Посмотрим что будет дальше.

Если не входит в секреты, то информируйте форумчан и далее. Может меньше "одобрямсов" будет...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> В 10:17 Никоном сфотать, в 10:20 выложить... ххххх вам там служится, а лохи думают, что во всей армии служба не сахар.


Я не служу там, а фотку выложил по возвращении домой спустя несколько дней ) Где-то вкралась ошибочка )

----------


## Torero

Странно поступили с бывшей авиацией ПВО - полки в качестве авиагрупп вошли в состав авиабаз смешанного состава, наравне с фронтовой авиацией, но при этом управление дежурными звеньями осуществляется с КП бригад ВКО, так КП баз наводить перехватчики не могут

----------


## AC

> Странно поступили с бывшей авиацией ПВО - полки в качестве авиагрупп вошли в состав авиабаз смешанного состава, наравне с фронтовой авиацией, но при этом управление дежурными звеньями осуществляется с КП бригад ВКО, так КП баз наводить перехватчики не могут


А куда смогут сами навести ПВО КП отдельных баз???

----------


## Павел1988

Да что там. много вошло что ли? В Бесовец слили 3 полка, так кроме 27-х ничего и не было. В Хотилово пришли Су-27, плюс МиГи 31-е там и так были. На ДВ Дземги и Угловая - неизменны. Елизово с 31-ми пока непонятно куда, само по себе. Да и по сути 31-х осталось мало, что там - Канск да Сокол, ну плюс Саваслейка и Липецк - не в счет. Так что ничего там сверхъестественного не произошло.

----------


## AC

> Да что там. много вошло что ли? В Бесовец слили 3 полка, так кроме 27-х ничего и не было. В Хотилово пришли Су-27, плюс МиГи 31-е там и так были. На ДВ Дземги и Угловая - неизменны. Елизово с 31-ми пока непонятно куда, само по себе. Да и по сути 31-х осталось мало, что там - Канск да Сокол, ну плюс Саваслейка и Липецк - не в счет. Так что ничего там сверхъестественного не произошло.


Ну, не знаю... А я считаю всю нынешнюю переконфигурацию ВВС (за исключением выбора конретных мест базирования "главных" авиабаз в городах-"миллионниках" в некоторых случаях) в принципе правильным делом.
Надо исходить из конкретных условий: парка самолётов и лётчиков, которые... увы, как кому бы ни хотелось бы (и парк, и лётчики)... уже никогда не будут на том -- "советском" количественном уровне.
Надо же жить по средствам, а ВВС довольно дорогого стОят для бюджета.
Но вот последние год-полтора, я где ни посмотрю: везде все летает -- от Мончи до Ц.Угловой, от Елизово до Крымска.
Всё и вся как бы восстанавливается, пусть и в сокращенном варианте, и начинает регулярно стрелять и тем, и сям, и пр. ...
И получает новые уже (Липецк, Халино, Крымск) и модернизированные (Липецк, Дземги, Ц.Угловая, Мончегорск и пр.) самолеты...
По-моему, это уже очень неплохо.
Дык и пусть оно так и будет дальше!

----------


## Torero

> А куда смогут сами навести ПВО КП отдельных баз???


  Так бригады ВКО созданы на базе дивизий(корпусов) ПВО в состав которых всегдв входили ИАП ПВО. Так что есть и техника, и люди. Так, Пермь и Канск входят в состав АВБ в Шаголе, а оперативно подчиняются КП 8 бригады ВКО (Самарская область)

----------


## Полешук

> Мистер Полешук,вы все еще ждете 8АБ?...ну ждите ,ждите ,интересно будет почитать,что вы через год,два будите говорить ,когда окажитесь не правы


Уважаемые участники форума, кто-нить в курсе сколько на сегодня у ВВС РФ авиабаз?
Бо уже год проходит, а мы с ув. ZIGZAGом вроде как на 01.07.2011 поспорили по количеству АБ

----------


## An-Z

Авиабаз больше 8, кто выиграл?

----------


## Павел1988

Сложно сказать, ибо АА еще не вывели из состава ВВС. По идее должно быть 18 отдельных бригад в АА с неизвестным числом аэродромов, поэтому пока они в ВВС, считать сложно. Я месяц назад в выходной не поленился из интереса посчитать, а сколько вопреки крикам о всего 8 авиабазах и 30 оставшихся аэродромах в ходе реформы реально используется нашим МО. Так вот, без всякого урапатриотизма, сейчас наши ВВС и ПВО и ВМФ используют около 70 полос, все вспомогательное типа авиации РВСН я не учитывал, там наверняка еще несколько наберется. И это после всех пертурбаций, сокращений и объединений. Меньше уже не будет, ибо некуда. Картина такая: ВВС - только вертушки - насчитал 12, самолеты и вертолеты - 47; ВМФ - всего 11. Плюс аэродромы летно-испытательных станция заводов, плюс полосы АРЗ. Короче, много еще осталось, пить боржоми рано. Можно для доказухи, конечно, перечислить, но зело долго печатать.

----------


## Тот самый!

> Уважаемые участники форума, кто-нить в курсе сколько на сегодня у ВВС РФ авиабаз?
> Бо уже год проходит, а мы с ув. ZIGZAGом вроде как на 01.07.2011 поспорили по количеству АБ


Здравствуйте уважаемый Полешук!Очень рад,что Вы помните про наш с вами спор!Заверяю Вас,что в случае моего проигрыша все обязательства с моей стороны в силе.Ждем часа *X* и официального подтверждения количества АБ...

----------


## An-Z

> Сложно сказать...


Может в этом случае стоит воздержаться от демонстрации своего дилетантизма, если не владеете информацией и терминологией? Собственно ПВО и авиация РВСН "полосы", как вы выразились, не используют по причине ликвидации их как отдельных авиационных частей. А авиабазы обычно "используют" не одну "полосу", поэтому количество действующих аэродромов("полос") ни как не соотносится с количеством авиабаз.

----------


## Павел1988

Боже, вы мне открыли глаза, а то я не в курсе был, например, того, что Бесовец входит в состав Воронежской АБ 7000... Не надо умничать там, где этого не требуется, я написал исключительно о количестве аэродромов, а не авиабаз, если вы невнимательно прочли. Всех собственно волновало якобы очень большое сокращение числа именно аэродромов. А если несколько частей просто объединили и назвали по-другому, это неважно уже, главное, чтобы аэродромная сеть осталась достаточно разветвленной.

----------


## An-Z

Вопрос то был о количестве *авиабаз*, это вы какие то мифические "полосы" непонятно для чего считали.. И сокращают не аэродромы, а воинские части, одарённый вы наш.. 
А советы и пожелания свои оставьте при себе, раз по сути сказать нечего..

----------


## Nazar

> А советы и пожелания свои оставьте при себе, раз по сути сказать нечего..


Андрей, да не пытайся ты спорить, у человека своя, четко выработанная позиция, правда основанная не  на собственном опыте, как у большинства присутствующих здесь, а на сказанном где-то и кем-то.
Юношу взять-бы как-нибудь с собой, по гарнизонам провести ( а то кроме Бесовца из за забора, ничего и не видел ), а еще лучше в армию сходить в нонешнюю, может очочки розовые и сами отвалятся.

----------


## An-Z

А я разве спорю!? Пытался указать человеку на неадекватность его предствалений, но он никого кроме себя не слышит и работает на своей волне... Да ещё хамит...
:))) И ты такого бы взял с собой в поездку по гарнизонам??!

----------


## Nazar

> :))) И ты такого бы взял с собой в поездку по гарнизонам??!


Вряд ли....

----------


## AC

Вот несмотря на этот весь г-но-ср-ч, мне кажется, что лучше стало. Вот как я теперь не посмотрю на любую АвБ -- все летает. Везде! 10-5 лет назад такого не было.

----------


## alexvolf

> Вот несмотря на этот весь г-но-ср-ч, мне кажется, что лучше стало. Вот как я теперь не посмотрю на любую АвБ -- все летает. Везде! 10-5 лет назад такого не было.


АС
А не обращали внимания что было 25 лет назад?
Хорошо,что из-за этого г-но-ср-ча сегодня не разучились летать...Кто-то говорил,что содержание ВВС очень дорого обходится бюджету РФ,а  содержать таких руководителей (см.ниже) различных управлений МО РФ-разве не дорого?!

Lenta.ru:четверг, 02.06.2011, 23:09:30 


               Суд арестовал главного военного медика России
Московский гарнизонный военный суд в четверг санкционировал арест начальника Главного военного медицинского управления (ГВМУ) МО РФ генерал-майора Александра Белевитина и начальника 2-го управления ГВМУ полковника Алексея Никитина. Об этом сообщает агентство "Интерфакс". Белевитин и Никитин, которые подозреваются в получении взятки в размере 4,7 миллиона рублей, останутся под стражей до 1 августа. Суд отказался удовлетворить как ходатайство защиты Белевитина,просившей отпустить генерал-майора под залог в 2 миллиона рублей, так и ходатайство адвокатов Никитина, предлагавших залог в размере 6,2 миллиона рублей. Адвокаты подозреваемых уже заявили, что намерены обжаловать решение  об аресте. Ранее сообщалось, что Белевитин и Никитин дают признательные показания.  Высокопоставленные служащие ГВМУ проходят подозреваемыми по делу,  возбужденному по части 4 статьи 290 УК РФ (получение взятки в особо  крупном размере). Оно касается поставки магнитно-резонансного  томографа стоимостью в 120 миллионов рублей. Предполагается, что за 4,7 миллиона рублей, полученных от гражданина Индии, представителя медицинской фирмы "Дин Интернейшнл", Белевитин и Никитин должны были закупить томограф именно у нее. Ранее стало известно, что Белевитин и Никитин обсуждали возможность убийства посредника при передаче взятки. По данным СМИ, речь идет о  бывшем замминистра здравоохранения РФ Алексее Вилькене, который  сейчас также является обвиняемым по делу о взяточничестве при поставках медоборудования. Согласно материалам дела, Белевитин получил инкриминируемую ему взятку в апреле 2010 года. Должность начальника ГВМУ он занимает с июня 2009 года. В ноябре 2010 года задержанный был переназначен на  своей должности президентским указом в связи с организационно-штатными изменениями в Минобороны.

----------


## AC

> А не обращали внимания что было 25 лет назад?
> Хорошо,что из-за этого г-но-ср-ча сегодня не разучились летать...Кто-то говорил,что содержание ВВС очень дорого обходится бюджету РФ,а  содержать таких руководителей (см.ниже) различных управлений МО РФ-разве не дорого?!


1) Почему? Обращал... Но этого (по количеству) все равно не вернешь уже никогда...

2) Не-а. Могу точно сказать: ВВС (и их бюджет) к такого рода скандалам отношения не имеют... Другое дело липецкий скандал, но это тоже уйдет со временем, я надеюсь, если люди начнут получать нормальные деньги. Ну а генералы воруют... Ну что с этим поделать? Хорошо, что хоть сажать начали.  :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

> Вот несмотря на этот весь г-но-ср-ч, мне кажется, что лучше стало. Вот как я теперь не посмотрю на любую АвБ -- все летает.


А сколько ж их всего-то, этих АБ? :Rolleyes:

----------


## alexvolf

> А сколько ж их всего-то, этих АБ?



Полещук,уважаемый
У Вас что не вопрос-"то в лоб,то по лбу"... :Biggrin: 
У нас кстати существует федеральный закон о гостайне с некоторыми поправками ВВП.

----------


## Nazar

> У нас кстати существует федеральный закон о гостайне с некоторыми поправками ВВП.


Количество авиабаз не является гостайной, а вот технический и личный состав вполне.

http://www.rosconcert.com/common/arc...=118&id=692821

Улыбнуло что новость от 1го апреля, если что потом отмазаться можно будет, мол шутил я на первое апреля. :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вряд ли....


Меня бы лучше взял.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Количество авиабаз не является гостайной


Я тоже так думаю. В конце концов, их даже из космоса подсчитать нетрудно. Не говоря уже о том, что это, собственно, не скрывается и в открытой печати. Такую бандуру, как аэродром, не спрячешь никуда. И каждый самолет  там на счету. Да что я объясняю-то...

----------


## Torero

Над аэродромами еще и инспектора "Открытого неба" летают.

----------


## Sr10

Да вот хотя-бы "новый облик' первого этапа - http://milkavkaz.net/?q=node/37.
Если не учитывать взятое "с потолка" количество машин, то данные вполне реальные, процентов на 90, имхо. С тех пор кое-где кое-что подсократилось, ибо птички/карлсоны/ракеты продолжают массово дохнуть от старости и плохих условий содержания, да и народу убывает - дык можно вычеркнуть, не проблема...

----------


## Прохожий

> Да вот хотя-бы "новый облик' первого этапа - http://milkavkaz.net/?q=node/37.


Тут данные по новее. Правда нет переподчиненных частей авиации ВМФ.
http://rus.rpg7.org/index.php/topic/...-облика/

----------


## leha-lp

> Вот несмотря на этот весь г-но-ср-ч, мне кажется, что лучше стало. Вот как я теперь не посмотрю на любую АвБ -- все летает.


По поводу полетов приведу цифры. В 2008г налет трех полков иап на севере составил около 2000 часов в полетах участвовали приблизительно 75 летчиков, 20 самолетов. В 2010 году авиагруппа, созданная на базе этих полков, налетала около 2200часов в полетах участвовали 34 лётчика, 10 самолетов. Выводы можно, думающему человеку, сделать самому. Поверьте такая же реформа была в 1998г и 2004г, результат иллюзия наличия ВВС при временных улучшениях показателей, затем очередное старение а/т и сокращение.

----------


## leha-lp

Данный по базам тоже так себе, правда, процентов тридцать.

----------


## Прохожий

> В 2010 году авиагруппа, созданная на базе этих полков, налетала около 2200часов в полетах участвовали 34 лётчика, 10 самолетов. Выводы можно, думающему человеку, сделать самому. Поверьте такая же реформа была в 1998г и 2004г, результат иллюзия наличия ВВС при временных улучшениях показателей, затем очередное старение а/т и сокращение.


Все правильно , пока не будет нормальных поставок самолетов в войска так и будет. А нормальные поставки для сохранения текущего числа самолетов в ВВС это где то 50-80 новых и столько же  модернизированных самолетов в год.  Если этого не будет , то какими бы небыли распрекрасными министры обороны ВВС будут сокращаться , причем тем быстрее , чем больше летают. В конце концов наступит равновесие поступившей/выбывшей техники. С уровнем поставок прошлого года  это будет даже не половина от текущего числа самолетов.

----------


## FLOGGER

> По поводу полетов приведу цифры. В 2008г налет трех полков иап на севере составил около 2000 часов в полетах участвовали приблизительно 75 летчиков, 20 самолетов. В 2010 году авиагруппа, созданная на базе этих полков, налетала около 2200часов в полетах участвовали 34 лётчика, 10 самолетов. Выводы можно, думающему человеку, сделать самому. Поверьте такая же реформа была в 1998г и 2004г, результат иллюзия наличия ВВС при временных улучшениях показателей, затем очередное старение а/т и сокращение.


Надеюсь, что это цифры объективные. Было бы очень здорово, если бы к ним присмотрелись, или прислушались некоторые участники нашего Форума, этакие оголтелые сторонники реформ, которые все утверждали здесь, что летать стали больше и это уже хорошо.

----------


## Прохожий

> Надеюсь, что это цифры объективные. Было бы очень здорово, если бы к ним присмотрелись, или прислушались некоторые участники нашего Форума, этакие оголтелые сторонники реформ, которые все утверждали здесь, что летать стали больше и это уже хорошо


Хочу добавить , что тут так же многие путают причину со следствием. Причина этой реформы - отсутсвие нормальных поставок военной техники в армию на протяжении более чем пятнадцати лет. А сокращение это уже следствие . Это кстати хорошо видно к примеру в США - там тоже похожая ситуация с большинством самолетов - у многих машин средний возраст перевалил за 25 лет.Так вот  в том году 250 истребителей списали , хотя казалось бы мебельщика-предателя там нет.

----------


## timsz

Да вообще надо подходы к оценки количества менять. Сейчас война по-другому ведется. Количество отходит на второй план по сравнению с качеством. А то можно еще с временами Великой Отечественной сравнить.

----------


## Прохожий

> Да вообще надо подходы к оценки количества менять. Сейчас война по-другому ведется.


Сейчас просто войн, где потребовалось бы большое количество техники не ведется. Но никто не говорит, что такая война не случится в будущем.

----------


## timsz

Войны по-другому ведутся. Налетов авиации, при которых половина сбивается, а заводы быстренько все восстанавливают, больше быть не может. Бородинские битвы в большом поле с окопами, танками и пушками тоже не ведутся. Основная задача - лишить управления, а потом методично, спокойно "нанести огневое поражение" всему, что не успело разбежаться.

Поэтому огромное количество раскиданных по всей стране частей ничего не даст. Они быстро выносятся по одной.

Если еще сравнивать с Советской Армией, то надо учесть, что она должна была не только защищать "завоевания коммунизма", но и нести его в мир. Сейчас такой задачи не ставится.

----------


## Sr10

> Надеюсь, что это цифры объективные. Было бы очень здорово, если бы к ним присмотрелись, или прислушались некоторые участники нашего Форума, этакие оголтелые сторонники реформ, которые все утверждали здесь, что летать стали больше и это уже хорошо.


Что летать стали больше - это очевидно результат субъективных наблюдений. Действительно - положим было три ап, в каждом условно оставалось 10 летных машин, летали через два дня на третий. Сейчас их слили в одну аб, после перебазирования и добиваний ресурса и из-за нехватки техников/инфраструктуры осталось от тех 30ти - 20ть. Соответственно сократили N-ное количество летчиков, причем наиболее опытных - а что поделать - возраст уже.. Но летают теперь каждый день с одной аб - с точки зрения наблюдателя с этой точки - да, летать стали втрое чаще. Все путём...
Это если не рассматривать картину в целом.
А картина так себе... Ресурс подходит даже к самым свежим советским машинам, выпущенным под конец союза. Его, конечно, продлят одним росчерком пера, ибо выхода нет. Но - МиГ29 уже отреагировали на его истечение всем известным способом. Су27 то-же не вечны. Су24М чрезвычайно дороги и трудозатратны в эксплуатации - не бедные штаты давно отправили в пустыню их прародителей F-111.  Су25 весьма примитивен и годится только для "колониальных" войн. Ту22М3 - ситуация похожая на Су24М, но в квадрате. Ту95 - вообще анахронизм уже четверть века. Ту160 - аналогично 22М3, помноженное на два. 
Учитывая протяженность границ и соседство поднебесной нужны срочно новые самолеты - много... И соответственно - как можно менее дорогие и затратные в обсуживании, учитывая плачевную ситуацию с техобеспечением. Типа F16. В настоящее время - F35. 
  Что мы имеем от могучего отечественного авиапрома - реинкарнация Су-27 с разными индексами до 35 включительно + Су34 (то-есть Су27ИБ советской разработки). МиГ в ауте и предложить ничего не может, Ту - там-же. Як-130 пока очень стремная машина...  Но и это паразитирование на советском наследии четвертьвековой давности поступает в части по каплям. Считать новые Су27 по пальцам одной руки - это печально... Не В2А все-таки. 
И летающий макет F22 местного разлива - от массового производства которого отказались те-же штаты - им дорого, понимашь... А нам значит- по средствам ?
 Еще момент - различие летающих единиц и боеспособных. Речь все-же о военной авиации.

----------


## timsz

> ... нужны срочно новые самолеты - много... И соответственно - как можно менее дорогие и затратные в обсуживании, учитывая плачевную ситуацию с техобеспечением. Типа F16. В настоящее время - F35.


Быстро много дешевых самолетов типа ... F-35...

Лучше одну волшебную палочку.)

----------


## Sr10

> Быстро много дешевых самолетов типа ... F-35...


Не передергивайте. Сказано - как можно быстрее и насколько возможно менее дорогих. А то "у нас денег нету' - "вечно пуста казна", ну вы понимаете... :) . И времени, кстати...
У вас есть на примете варианты дешевле и эффективнее F16 ?

----------


## Nazar

> Так вот  в том году 250 истребителей списали , хотя казалось бы мебельщика-предателя там нет.


Ну списали старье, это нормально
А Вы здесь http://www.joebaugher.com/usaf_serials/usafserials.html
почитайте и посчитайте, как это восполняется.
В том-же десятом году, одних F-22 25 штук на крыло поставили.

----------


## timsz

> У вас есть на примете варианты дешевле и эффективнее F16 ?


Под наши реалии - это какой-нибудь МиГ-35. Но имеет ли смысл?.. F-35 все-таки пятое поколение. Лучше для начала сделать полноценные самолеты пятого поколения, чем выкидывать деньги на разработку очередного промежуточного. F-35 тоже только после F-22 пошел.




> Сказано - как можно быстрее и насколько возможно менее дорогих.


 Еще надо добавить "как можно лучших". ;) А то под быстро и дешево вполне и ЛаГГ-3 потянет.

----------


## timsz

> почитайте и посчитайте, как это восполняется.


Я в 2010 из боевых самолетов только F-22 увидел? Пропустил что-то?




> В том-же десятом году, одних F-22 25 штук на крыло поставили.


Это как раз современные реалии - вместо десяти старых один новый. Конечно, на статистику не тянет, но тенденция как раз такая.

----------


## Nazar

> Я в 2010 из боевых самолетов только F-22 увидел? Пропустил что-то?
> 
> 
> 
> Это как раз современные реалии - вместо десяти старых один новый. Конечно, на статистику не тянет, но тенденция как раз такая.


Да нет, не пропустили, просто они не списывают по 250 самолетов ежегодно, Вы посчитайте количество выпущенных истребителей за несколько предыдущих лет, тех-же F-22, F-16, F/A-18E/F. Они сначала подготавливают благодатную почву под списание, а потом кучей списывают, стараются унифицировать штат самолетов, на тех-же авианосцах уже практически одни F/A-18 различных модификаций остались и укомплектованы они по полной, все 11 штук, и к тому-же заложены три.
Так что думаю не стоит проводить параллель между их плановым списанием техники и тем что творилось и твориться у нас.

----------


## timsz

Но тем не менее тенденция есть, и не может не быть. Стоимость и качество техники растет. Заменять один в один и очень дорого (даже для Америки), и смысла нет.

----------


## Nazar

> Но тем не менее тенденция есть, и не может не быть. Стоимость и качество техники растет. Заменять один в один и очень дорого (даже для Америки), и смысла нет.


Нет, ну это понятно, конечно они не меняют один к одному.
Но и F-22 своих они то-же не держат из соотношения 1:10 ( к Су-27 ), там уже давно один к одному вырисовывается.

----------


## timsz

Денег много, амбиций много...

У нас пока, к сожалению, наиболее адекватный ответ из возможного - поставить больше С-400.

----------


## Nazar

> Денег много, амбиций много...


Да не меньше у нас денег могло-бы быть ( не люблю сослагательные наклонения ) , просто рулят нами последние два с половиной десятилетия дегенераты, продавшие свою страну, свою Родину и свой народ.
А С-400 это конечно хорошо, особенно в кол-ве двух полков, посмотрим что дальше будет.
Просто вот у кого-то, не буду говорить кого :Wink: , есть достаточно большой опыт по преодолению этого самого ПВО, а у кого-то, не буду называть кого :Wink: , опыт применения этого ПВО так скажем остался на уровне 60х, или будем опять исходить из расчета пара десятков пусков на один сбитый?

----------


## Sr10

> Под наши реалии - это какой-нибудь МиГ-35. Но имеет ли смысл?.. F-35 все-таки пятое поколение. Лучше для начала сделать полноценные самолеты пятого поколения, чем выкидывать деньги на разработку очередного промежуточного. F-35 тоже только после F-22 пошел.
> 
>  Еще надо добавить "как можно лучших". ;) А то под быстро и дешево вполне и ЛаГГ-3 потянет.


Вы все теоретизируете. Пятое поколение - это то-же очередное промежуточное, кстати. Окончательного абсолютного оружия нет и не будет. В штатах вовсю идут работы над 6-м, так что по логике надо плюнуть на пятое и приступать к 7-му :)  
А к пятому поколению нам надо создать новый движок с бесфорсажным сверхзвуком, новую РЛС, новое вооружение под внутренние отсеки и главное - все те системы управления, которыми оснащен 22-й. Вот тогда, развернув пару сотен таких машин вдоль границы поднебесной, можно будет давить не числом, но умением. И все это сотворить требуется  при нынешней разваленной промышленности и науке, которая и клоны советской старой техники выпускает с большим скрипом, увы.
Все делов-то - начать и кончить. 
F35 - это массовый относительно доступный самолет, однодвигательный и универсальный - истребительно-ударно-палубно-ВВП с малой РЛ заметностью и существующей в настоящий момент в серийном войсковом варианте.  "какой-нибудь МиГ-35" это может ?  Эта-же птичка способна малым числом доставить супостату много неприятностей, за что кстати, Вы ратуете.
В ближайшие лет 10 он конечно не светит никому, кроме членов НАТО, но затем коммерческая "облегченная" версия поступит на рынок, в отличии от F22. А до той поры - альтернативы F16 не просматривается.
Уподоблять его лакированному гарантированомму сами знаете чему я-бы не стал.
 Гипотетический "какой-нибудь МиГ-35" кстати о двух двиглах, так что на дешевизну и упрощение обслуживания можно не рассчитывать.

Кстати о С400 - их больше не надо. Это клон С300, который "слепили из того что было", ибо половина поставщиков номенклатуры для 300-ки оказалось в "ближнем зарубежье', а другую - местную половину уже заложили-перезаложили-обанкротили и перевели на коммерческие рельсы Но поскольку советские 300-ки уже выстояли все мыслимые продления ресурса, а никаких НИОКР по новому комплексу не велось, другого выхода не было.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Хочу добавить , что тут так же многие путают причину со следствием.


Путаники есть везде и всегда



> Причина этой реформы - отсутсвие нормальных поставок военной техники в армию на протяжении более чем пятнадцати лет. А сокращение это уже следствие .


Ну да, все так и есть. Только дело в том, что, когда не было "нормальных поставок военной техники в армию на протяжении более чем пятнадцати лет" - это тоже называлось "реформой армии", если помните. И, когда в те самые 15 лет находились люди, который называли эти "реформы" развалом армии, про них тоже говорили, что они все путают. Говорили, что нам большая армия не нужна, врагов у нас "в новых реалиях нет" и т. п. А еще говорили, если помните, что армия нужна такая, которую гос-во может просодержать. Т. е. сколько есть денег, такая и армия будет. Поскольку кол-во миллиардеров  стремительно росло, денег на армию, соответственно, оставалось все меньше. Поэтому ее все сокращали и сокращали, называя это, как Вы правильно помните, реформой. Кстати, если, как Вы пишите, сокращение армии есть следствие "отсутствия нормальных поставок военной техники в армию", то почему же она продолжает сокращаться, тем более что, как считают некоторые, в армию новая техника уже поперла?



> Это кстати хорошо видно к примеру в США - там тоже похожая ситуация с большинством самолетов - у многих машин средний возраст перевалил за 25 лет.


Вы что, всерьез считаете, что в Штатах ситуация в армии в общем, и в ВВС в частности, "*похожая?*" О чем тут тогда вообще говорить?



> Так вот  в том году 250 истребителей списали


И сколько у них после этого "разгрома" осталось летающих?



> хотя казалось бы мебельщика-предателя там нет.


Во-первых, я нигде и никогда МО "предателем" не называл.
Во-вторых, разница между "их" МО  и нашим-пропасть.
В-третьих, на мой взгляд, Штаты довольно четко знают чего они хотят и что им для этого нужно. У нас-же то доктрины меняют, то идею ищут... Словом, как в том анекдоте: "колебался вместе с линией".
В-четвертых, помните:"Услужливый дурак опаснее врага"?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да вообще надо подходы к оценки количества менять. Сейчас война по-другому ведется. Количество отходит на второй план по сравнению с качеством.


Что-то я не заметил, чтобы от кол-ва отказывались. Подавляющее превосходство в небе-основа локальных войн последних 20 лет. "Умные" АСП, конечно, применяются, но они очень дороги. Даже в Ливии "союзнички" сообщили, что запасы ВТО подошли к концу.



> битвы в большом поле с окопами, танками и пушками тоже не ведутся.


Опять же Вы неправы. Во-первых, сейчас нет такой войны, а, вот в Ираке, так, по-моему, очень даже танки были, и даже, (смешно сказать, до чего ж они отсталые) у американцев.
 А, во-вторых, насколько я знаю, Штаты не прекратили, вопреки Вашей стратегии, разработки артиллерии и танков. Видно, не читают наш Форум.



> Поэтому огромное количество раскиданных по всей стране частей ничего не даст. Они быстро выносятся по одной.


Еще один пример странной логики. Значит, по Вашему, "лишить управления" "огромное количество раскиданных по всей стране частей" легко-"вынесут" по одной. А полтора десятка АБ невозможно!? А, может, их скоро останется еще меньше. Тогда с ними уж вообще никакому врагу не справиться.

----------


## timsz

> Что-то я не заметил, чтобы от кол-ва отказывались. Подавляющее превосходство в небе-основа локальных войн последних 20 лет. "Умные" АСП, конечно, применяются, но они очень дороги. Даже в Ливии "союзнички" сообщили, что запасы ВТО подошли к концу.


Вопрос - каким образом это превосходство завоевывается. У Ирака было много самолетов, но в конце концов они поняли, что поднимать их нет никакого смысла, так как сбивают раньше, чем они что-то сделают. А после завоевания превосходства и подавления ПВО можно и ВТО экономить.




> Опять же Вы неправы. Во-первых, сейчас нет такой войны, а, вот в Ираке, так, по-моему, очень даже танки были, и даже, (смешно сказать, до чего ж они отсталые) у американцев.
>  А, во-вторых, насколько я знаю, Штаты не прекратили, вопреки Вашей стратегии, разработки артиллерии и танков. Видно, не читают наш Форум.


Я не говорил о том, что не нужны танки, артиллерия, пехота и т.д. Я о том, что рать на рать встречаться посреди поля и давать генеральные сражения не будет. И в Ираке танки добивали то, что не уничтожила авиация.




> Еще один пример странной логики. Значит, по Вашему, "лишить управления" "огромное количество раскиданных по всей стране частей" легко-"вынесут" по одной. А полтора десятка АБ невозможно!? А, может, их скоро останется еще меньше. Тогда с ними уж вообще никакому врагу не справиться.


А Вы считаете, что распыленные силы уничтожить сложнее, чем сгруппированные? То есть, если есть 1000 самолетов, то самый оптимальный вариант - это сделать 1000 аэродромов?

Базы ведь не просто сами по себе создаются. Они входят в состав "узлов", где и ПВО, и авиация, и сухопутные войска. И гражданские объекты, которые надо прикрывать. Если создавать такие структуры вокруг каждого аэродрома, то будет очень дорого. А если не создавать, то вынесут.

----------


## timsz

> Вы все теоретизируете.


А Вы в командовании ВВС служите?))




> F35 - это массовый относительно доступный самолет, однодвигательный и универсальный - истребительно-ударно-палубно-ВВП с малой РЛ заметностью и существующей в настоящий момент в серийном войсковом варианте.  "какой-нибудь МиГ-35" это может ?  Эта-же птичка способна малым числом доставить супостату много неприятностей, за что кстати, Вы ратуете.


МиГ-35 - это относительно дешевый вариант самолета, который можно сделать лучше F-16. Все остальные варианты предполагают разработку нового самолета, и никак дешевле F-16 не будут, если не выпускать их тысячами. А уж о стоимости разработки пятого поколения, даже такого массового, как F-35, Вы и сами написали, говоря о проблемах связанных с пятым поколением. Да и вообще надо посмотреть, что из F-35 получится. Пока вопросов по нему очень много.




> Кстати о С400 - их больше не надо. Это клон С300, который ...


А есть варианты? Закупить F-16?

----------


## timsz

> Да не меньше у нас денег могло-бы быть ( не люблю сослагательные наклонения ) , просто рулят нами последние два с половиной десятилетия дегенераты, продавшие свою страну, свою Родину и свой народ.


Гниет уже все давным давно. Лет 50 как минимум. И то, что произошло два с половиной десятилетия назад - лишь логичное развитие давно зародившихся и тщательно припудренных процессов.




> А С-400 это конечно хорошо, особенно в кол-ве двух полков, посмотрим что дальше будет.
> Просто вот у кого-то, не буду говорить кого, есть достаточно большой опыт по преодолению этого самого ПВО, а у кого-то, не буду называть кого, опыт применения этого ПВО так скажем остался на уровне 60х, или будем опять исходить из расчета пара десятков пусков на один сбитый?


Это все понятно. Но тем не менее считаю, что развитие ПВО и МБР - первоочередная задача. Да и наш опыт применения истребительной авиации в не сильно отличается от опыта применения ПВО.

----------


## Прохожий

> Кстати, если, как Вы пишите, сокращение армии есть следствие "отсутствия нормальных поставок военной техники в армию", то почему же она продолжает сокращаться, тем более что, как считают некоторые, в армию новая техника уже поперла?


Она идет конечно лучше чем раньше , но более менее нормальные темпы только у вертолетчиков. Грубо говоря по самолетам сейчас этой техники поставляют в 2-3 раза меньше чем надо. Это конечно лучшем чем в 10 раз меньше , как было раньше но все равно мало.

----------


## Trololo

> МиГ-35 - это относительно дешевый вариант самолета, который можно сделать лучше F-16. Все остальные варианты предполагают разработку нового самолета, и никак дешевле F-16 не будут, если не выпускать их тысячами.


МиГ-29 называют истребителем прикрытия своего аэродрома. МиГ-35 чуть получше, но все равно охват не тот.

----------


## Полешук

> Тут данные по новее. Правда нет переподчиненных частей авиации ВМФ.
> http://rus.rpg7.org/index.php/topic/...-облика/


Походу АБ 1-го разрядо - это прежние ВА, а авиагруппа - прежние двухэскадрильные АП.
И что в итоге - как и описано выше банальное сокращение под "соусом" оптимизации и переименования армий в авиабазы 1-го разряда, а полков в авиагруппы. Авиабазы 2-го разряда - вообще от силы эскадрильи.

В общем, если по АБ 1 р. считать, то спор выиграл я, если со 2 р. - Zigzag... :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

> Су24М чрезвычайно дороги и трудозатратны в эксплуатации - не бедные штаты давно отправили в пустыню их прародителей F-111.


У нас в Белоруссии Су-24М и МР уже тоже "слили". Отогнали на 558-й АРЗ для предпродажной подготовки.
Сразу казалось ОБС, но сейчас все больше подтверждений...

----------


## timsz

ОБС не сообщает, кому пойдут?

----------


## leha-lp

АГ подчиняются АвБ 1-го разряда( причем как 2-х так и одно эскадрильного состава), АвБ второго разряда в фронтовой авиации вообще нет, они есть только пока в училище и то наверное до конца года.

----------


## Прохожий

> АГ подчиняются АвБ 1-го разряда( причем как 2-х так и одно эскадрильного состава), АвБ второго разряда в фронтовой авиации вообще нет, они есть только пока в училище и то наверное до конца года.


Значит в самом последнем варианте структура стала АБ-1 > АГ > эскадрилия? И что с АБ-2 , которые за рубежом? В той же Армении или в Таджикистане? Их тоже объеденили в одну АБ-1 или рассредоточили по имеющимся?

----------


## GUMAR

> Тут данные по новее. Правда нет переподчиненных частей авиации ВМФ.
> http://rus.rpg7.org/index.php/topic/...-облика/


В Шагле(Челябинск) только Су-24М и Су-24МР. Нет у нас МиГ-29, Су-25.

----------


## Тот самый!

> Уважаемые участники форума, кто-нить в курсе сколько на сегодня у ВВС РФ авиабаз?
> Бо уже год проходит, а мы с ув. ZIGZAGом вроде как на 01.07.2011 поспорили по количеству АБ


Час пробил.Уважаемый Полешук Вы признаете,что ошибались и проиграли пари?

----------


## Observer69

> Не соглашусь.
> О начале знали многие и это было видно невооруженным глазом. За два-три дня до 8-го в Северную Осетию потянулись женщины и дети, что каждый день показывали по ТВ. Это основной и верный признак начала боевых действий.


ГРУ головами кирпичи ломает на парадах. Поэтому им было не до Осетии.
А жители, те да, отваливали.




> Наши сухопутные части были в полной готовности, именно это и позволили быстро занять тоннель и подтянуться к Цхинвалу.


Там была полная аналогия июня 1941 года. ИМХО речь шла о недоработке грузин по тоннелю, а не о какой-то там мифической ПОЛНОЙ БОЕГОТОВНОСТИ наших. Элементарная высадка десанта и подрыв выхода из тоннеля могли принципиально изменить временную ситуацию в конфликте.

----------


## Redav

> Элементарная высадка десанта и подрыв выхода из тоннеля могли принципиально изменить временную ситуацию в конфликте.


Оставалось только перед ее проведением договориться с погранцами, что бы они сдали тоннель без боя, а может еще и с теми кому "было не до Осетии"  :Cool:

----------


## AC

Отседа:
http://www.redstar.ru/regions/2011/0...811-na-s-r.pdf
*Во что превратились авиабазы "нового облика":*

«…В связи с реформой Вооруженных Сил РФ 105-я смешанная авиадивизия, 47-й отдельный гвардейский разведывательный авиационный Борисовский, Померанский дважды Краснознаменный, ордена Суворова полк, 455-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк, 899-й гвардейский Оршанский дважды Краснознаменный, ордена Суворова штурмовой авиационный полк имени Ф. Э. Дзержинского, 183-й отдельный дальний разведывательный авиационный отряд были переформированы в *7000-ю гвардейскую авиационную Борисовскую, Померанскую дважды Краснознаменную, ордена Суворова базу (1-го разряда)* с передачей ей Боевого и гвардейского Знамен, почетных наименований, орденов и исторического формуляра ранее упомянутого 47-го авиаполка, образованного 15 августа 1941 года. Этот день признан годовым праздником авиационной базы. Мы по праву наследники всех перечисленных реликвий и боевой славы. Этим гордимся!
*Кроме подразделений, дислоцирующихся в Воронеже, в состав соединения первоначально вошли авиационная группа Су-25 на аэродроме Бутурлиновка в Воронежской области и авиационная комендатура на аэродроме Шаталово в Смоленской области.*…
В декабре 2010 года 7000-я авиационная база перешла на новый штат, произошло значительное увеличение подразделений в ее составе. *Боевые порядки пополнились гвардейскими авиационными базами 2-го разряда, базирующимися на аэродромах Бесовец, Курск, Мончегорск, Хотилово, Левашово, а также авиационными комендатурами на аэродромах Дорохово, Андриаполь, Сиверский, Лодейное Поле.* В мае 2011 года боевой *состав авиабазы пополнился еще одной авиационной группой с дислокацией на двух аэродромах в Калининградской области.* И *сегодня в нашем составе – подразделения истребительной, бомбардировочной, разведывательной, транспортной, армейской, морской штурмовой авиации и специального назначения*. Все авиационные части имеют богатые традиции, огромный опыт – со времен Первой мировой, Великой Отечественной и «холодной» войн до вооруженных конфликтов XXI века.
*Территориально 7000-я авиабаза базируется от Заполярья (на северо-западе) до южных областей Центральной России.* Мы близки к оптимальным параметрам, и все же процесс преобразований не завершен, поскольку предполагает дальнейшее развитие и совершенствование инфраструктуры и боевого потенциала соединения. Возможно, один из наших компонентов – истребительная авиация – войдет в новую структуру Воздушно-
космической обороны (ВКО). Мы будем заниматься планированием боевой подготовки, организацией боевого дежурства экипажей и расчетов, а реальное применение истребительной авиации станет прерогативой бригад ВКО…».

*Да это ж просто воздушная армия какая-то!*  :Eek:   :Smile:

----------


## timsz

А что такое "авиационная комендатура"?

----------


## Sr10

> А что такое "авиационная комендатура"?


Няз, эт сторожа на бывших аэродромах для недопущения растаскивания жб изделий местным населением с целью их последующего упорядоченного перераспределения между собственниками согласно поступающих указаний руководства ;)

----------


## AC

> А что такое "авиационная комендатура"?


Это то, что Качинского в Смоленске принимало...

----------


## Chizh

> Там была полная аналогия июня 1941 года. ИМХО речь шла о недоработке грузин по тоннелю, а не о какой-то там мифической ПОЛНОЙ БОЕГОТОВНОСТИ наших. Элементарная высадка десанта и подрыв выхода из тоннеля могли принципиально изменить временную ситуацию в конфликте.


За пару дней до 8-го закончились учения у сухопутчиков и по слухам их держали в готовности до самого 8-го. Поэтому они без проблем на сборы и подготовку, уже через несколько часов после приказа, следовали к Рокскому тоннелю.

ИМХО,
наш ГШ имел данные о начале грузинских действий и был готов.

----------


## juky-puky

> Там была полная аналогия июня 1941 года. ИМХО речь шла о недоработке грузин по тоннелю, а не о какой-то там мифической ПОЛНОЙ БОЕГОТОВНОСТИ наших. Элементарная высадка десанта и подрыв выхода из тоннеля могли принципиально изменить временную ситуацию в конфликте.


- Слышал такую версию: грузины умышленно не предпринимали ничего для блокирования тоннеля, чтобы максимальное число осетин могло уйти через него и уменьшить последующие проблемы по депортации оставшихся. Грузины хотели, чтобы оставшихся было как можно меньше.

----------


## muk33

> За пару дней до 8-го закончились учения у сухопутчиков и по слухам их держали в готовности до самого 8-го. Поэтому они без проблем на сборы и подготовку, уже через несколько часов после приказа, следовали к Рокскому тоннелю.
> 
> ИМХО,
> наш ГШ имел данные о начале грузинских действий и был готов.


Их не "держали в готовности". Просто своевременно не успели вывезти к местам постоянной дислокации. Была проблема с подачей ж/д платформ для техники.

----------


## Sanych62

> Просто своевременно не успели вывезти к местам постоянной дислокации. Была проблема с подачей ж/д платформ для техники.


 А в Крымске самолёты с Бесовца по какой причине придержали? Что-то тут, ПМСМ, не совсем чисто. :Rolleyes:

----------


## muk33

> А в Крымске самолёты с Бесовца по какой причине придержали? Что-то тут, ПМСМ, не совсем чисто.


Про это не знаю, но спрошу.

----------


## muk33

Уточнил. Их не придержали - они (и не только) в тот раз, как и каждое лето, занимались в Крымске ночной подготовкой на класс, без ночи ведь выше 3-го класса не прыгнешь). А в Карелии и на других северных аэродромах летом ночи совсем мало. Ессно когда все началось они были очень кстати в качестве резерва. Вообще по мере изучения темы приходит понимание что нам тогда крупно повезло (хотя таким как правило везет  :Smile: ), а кое-кто крупно лоханулся. :Cool:

----------


## Sanych62

> Уточнил. Их не придержали - они (и не только) в тот раз, как и каждое лето...


  - Это (Крымск) в 2008г. было впервые, и плановые полёты были выполнены (закончены) дней за 10 до 08.08.08. Как ни странно.

----------


## muk33

Sanych62, я склонен доверять человеку, которому звонил. Он занимал далеко не последнюю должность в этой части. Может я и неправильно понял его насчет "впервые" или нет (он сказал, что эти сборы проводятся регулярно), но то, что никто никому не давал установку на подготовку к чему-либо кроме ночной программы, я понял точно. А вообще задержка с вылетом кого-нибудь откуда-нибудь у нас гораздо более частое явление, чем локальные конфликты с ближайшими соседями.  :Wink:

----------


## Sanych62

> А вообще задержка с вылетом кого-нибудь откуда-нибудь у нас гораздо более частое явление


 -Просто привёл пример довольно странного стечения обстоятельств.

----------


## leha-lp

В данном случае именно стечение обстоятельств. Такие сборы и с такой  целью проводились впервые и больше не повторялись, поскольку толку именно в ночной подготовке ноль получился, а в августе и в Лодейном Поле и Бесовце уже нормально с ночью. Инициатива Командующего, с ним не поспоришь  и у него свои резоны.  Хотя там, на сборах были люди гораздо опытнее , чем  в Крымске, одних снайперов было с двух полков  пятеро.

----------


## muk33

Мне сказали что еще и Килпы летали, им-то актуальнее по ночи...

----------


## leha-lp

Были Килпы, если не ошибаюсь, аж двое.

----------

